# كر وفر بين المعتصمين.. والأمن يخلى شارع مجلس الوزراء!!!!



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جانب من أحداث مجلس الشورى الآن ​
*وسط حالة من الكر والفر، نجح أفراد قوات الشرطة العسكرية فى إخلاء شارع مجلس الوزراء من معظم المعتصمين، بواسطة إطلاق أعيرة نارية فى الهواء، مع مساندة زملائهم المتواجدين داخل مجلس الشورى برشق المعتصمين بالحجارة.

ويتواجد الآن نحو 300 معتصم يتبادلون رشق الحجارة مع قوات الأمن، بينما يتجاهل الجميع النيران المشتعلة بمنى الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى.*
اليوم السابع


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## predator7 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*فض اعتصام أمام مبنى مجلس الوزراء المصري بالقوة*

http://arabic.rt.com/news_all_news/news/574229/

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*شهد اعتصام مجلس الوزراء اشتباكات بين قوات الشرطة العسكرية والمعتصمين، وذلك على إثر تأكيد المعتصمين على اختطاف أحد أفراد الألتراس من بينهم، ثم تعذيبه وإعادته.

وألقى المعتصمون الحجارة على أفراد الشرطة العسكرية المتواجدين لتأمين مجلس الوزراء، وألقى بعضهم زجاجات مولوتوف، فرد أفراد الجيش بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية فى الهواء.

وقطع المعتصمون شارع قصر العينى، واعتدى مجهولون على سيارة شرطة متواجدة بالمكان بينما يحاول عشرات المعتصمين منعهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*اشتعلت النيران فى خيمتين من خيام المتظاهرين بمجلس الوزراء فجر اليوم، الجمعة، كما أصيب 4 من المعتصمين فى رأسهم، إثر تبادل الرشق بالحجارة مع أفراد الشرطة العسكرية، وتم نقلهم إلى المستشفى الميدانى، ومن بين المصابين طفل فى السادسة من عمره.

فى سياق متصل، استطاع العشرات من المعتصمين إنقاذ سيارة شرطة "بوكس" من بين يدى بعض المعتصمين أمام مجلس الوزراء، حيث كانت السيارة فى طريقها إلى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*يتصاعد دخان محدود من مبنى مجلس الشورى، الذى يصر عدد من المتظاهرين على إشعال النار به، حيث واصل عدد من الشباب إلقاء شعلات نارية مبناه المطل على شارع قصر العينى، وذلك اعتراضاً على إبعادهم من مقر اعتصامهم.

يأتى ذلك فيما استخدم أفراد الشرطة العسكرية خراطيم المياه لإطفاء النار المشتعلة، وإن كانت إحدى الأشجار مشتعلة لم يتم إطفاؤها حتى الآن، كما وجهت قوات الشرطة العسكرية خراطيم المياه على معتصمى شارع مجلس الوزراء وعلى خيامهم فى محاولة للسيطرة على الموقف، ونجحوا فى إبعاد المتظاهرين إلى شارع قصر العينى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*اشتعلت النيران فى مبنى الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى والنقل البرى، الملاصق لمجلس الشورى، والمطل على شارع قصر العينى مباشرة، كما اشتعلت النار أيضا فى غرفة صغيرة بين مبنى مجلس الشعب ومبنى وزارة النقل.

فى ذات السياق أحرق متظاهرون سيارة داخل المبنى المجاور لمجلس الشورى مباشرة، وبدأت النيران فى الاشتعال فى سيارة ثانية مجاورة لها.

وبالنسبة لمبنى وزارة النقل، فقد كسر متظاهرون السور الحديدى، وأشعلوا النار فى المبنى من خلال إحدى النوافذ لمفتوحة، وبدأت النيران بالفعل فى الاشتعال، ويتصاعد الآن دخان كثيف، وتسببت الأحداث الحالية فى اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين وبعضهم البعض، حيث يعترض أغلبية المعتصمين على إشعال النيران.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*نجح أفراد من موظفى رئاسة حى بولاق الدكرور بالتعاون مع عدد من الثوار فى إطفاء الحريق المشتعل فى إحدى السيارات، وإنقاذ باقى السيارات المجاورة، وذلك عن طريق حنفيات الإطفاء الموجودة داخل مبنى الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى.

وبدأ الآن الثوار وموظفو الحى محاولة إطفاء النيران المشتعلة بمبنى الهيئة، إلا أن النيران تشتعل بقوة وتحتاج إلى تدخل سريع من المطافئ، ويناشد عشرات المتظاهرين الأهالى ورجال الإطفاء مشاركتهم فى عملية الإطفاء متعهدين بحماية أى سيارة تأتى لإنقاذ المبنى.

إلى جانب ذلك يواصل مجموعة من الشباب تحطيم زجاج مبنى وزارة الشورى عن طريق رشقه بالحجارة، حيث عادوا إلى شارع مجلس الوزراء عقب انسحاب كامل لقوات الجيش التى كانت ترشق بالحجارة من فوق وداخل اللجنة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*تمكن عدد من المواطنين من احتواء معظم النيران المشتعلة بمبنى الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى، المجاور لمبنى مجلس الشورى، ومازال الدخان يتصاعد من الأدوار العليا ويحاول بعض الأفراد بالإضافة لموظفى رئاسة حى بولاق التعامل مع الموقف.

وسبق وحاولت سيارة إطفاء إخماد النيران بالمبنى، إلا أن بعض الأشخاص قاموا بطردها واعتدوا عليها بالشوم والعصى، مما أسفر عن مغادرتها دون إطفاء المبنى.
إلى جانب ذلك تتواصل حالة الكر والفر بين عدد من معتصمى مجلس الوزراء وأفراد من الشرطة العسكرية من أعلى مبنى محلس الشورى المطل على شارع مجلس الوزراء.

هذا وقد سيطر المتظاهرون على شارع قصر العينى، رغم محاولات البعض الدعوة للتوجه لميدان التحرير للاعتصام والتظاهر هناك، إلا أن غالبيتهم يرفض ذلك.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*ارتفاع أعداد المصابين فى اشتباكات مجلس الوزراء إلى حوالى 300 مصاب*
*ارتفعت أعداد المصابين جراء الاشتباكات بين معتصمى مجلس الوزراء، وقوات الجيش المسئولة عن تأمين مقر مجلس الوزراء إلى نحو 300 مصاب، ما بين جروح قطعية بالوجه والقدمين وكدمات نتيجة إلقاء قوات الأمن الحجارة والزجاج من فوق أسطح المبنى المجاور لمجلس الشعب.

وواصلت عربات الإسعاف نقل حالات الإصابة الخطيرة إلى مستشفى قصر العينى، وتحول شارع الشيخ يوسف إلى مستشفى ميدانى مفتوح وحاول أطباء المستشفى الميدانى إسعاف المصابين ومازال عدد المصابين فى ارتفاع.

ومن جانبهم، يحاول المعتصمون حماية أنفسهم من الحجارة التى تلقيها قوات الأمن باستخدام ألواح خشبية فوق رؤوسهم، وطالبت إحدى السيدات وهى تبكى أحد ضباط الجيش بمحاولة إقناع زملائه بالتوقف عن إلقاء الحجارة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*





جانب من الاحداث                
                                      تم نشر فيديو على موقع «يوتيوب» يبين قوات الجيش وهي تلقي بالحجارة  على المعتصمين أمام مجلس الوزراء، يأتي هذا في إطار تجدد الإشتباكات بين  الجيش والمتعصمين حيث إستمرت الإشتباكات منذ الساعات المبكرة من صباح اليوم  «الجمعة» وحتى الآن.
 وكانت الشرطة العسكرية قد قبضت على أحد المعتصمين ويدعى «عبودي إبراهيم»
 وبعد ضغط المعتصمين وإصرارهم على خروجه فوجئوا بخروجه ولكن في حالة  إعياء شديد وبه العديد من الكدمات والجروح وتورم في وجهه الأمر الذي أغضب  المتظاهرين وتم نقله إلى المستشفى على الفور.
 ومنذ قليل شب حريق داخل مجلس الشورى والمتظاهرون الآن يحاولون إخماده،  ومازالت الإشتباكات مستمرة حتى الآن وأسفرت  عن إصابة العشرات من  المعتصمين، فيما لم يصدر أي تعليق رسمي من المجلس العسكري أو الحكومة بشأن  الأحداث التي اندلعت .
 فيديو إلقاء قوات الجيش الحجارة على المتظاهرين
تنبيه الفيديو فيه الفاظ خارجه 

[YOUTUBE]3rMqaNtqOQ0[/YOUTUBE]

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد  | مصر | صورة يتم تداولها عبر مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي توضح أفراد من  الجيش تعتلي سطح مبنى مجلس الشورى و لم يتسنى لرصد التأكد من الصورة من  مصادر مستقلة #RNN*



​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*اشكرك على الاخبار-- مش هنخلص-- الفلم بيتعاد من جديد -- و اصبحت الصور كلها متشابها  *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد | عدد من الأشخاص يعتلون مبنى مجلس الشورى و يقذفون المعتصمين أمام مجلس الوزارء بالحجارة من أعلى المبني 
 تصوير جلال مغازي #RNN*



​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*ارى فى الصور اطفال صغيره لم يتعدو حتى العشر سنين!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد|تفاصيل ما تم عند مجلس الوزراء نقلا عن الدستور *





رصد|نقلا عن الدستور|الشرطة العسكرية تخلي سبيل أحد معتصمي مجلس الوزراء بعد الاعتداء عليه #RNN #Egypt

 قامت قوات الشرطة العسكرية بفتح خراطيم الماء على معتصمي مجلس الوزراء من  داخل مجلس الشعب، فيما أنهال أفراد الشرطة العسكرية على المعتصمين  بالحجارة، وذلك وسط دعوات للنشطاء على التويتر للنزول إلى الاعتصام، بعد  ورود أنباء عن تحرك قوات الأمن المركزي ومدرعات تابعة للجيش تجاه الاعتصام  لفضه بالقوة.

 يأتي ذلك بعدما قامت قوات الشرطة العسكرية بإخلاء  سبيل أحد معتصمي مجلس الوزراء، والذي كان قد سبق واحتجزته داخل مقر مجلس  الشعب في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، بعد ضغط من المشاركين في  الاعتصام.

 وفوجئ الشباب المعتصمين بزميلهم يخرج في حالة إعياء  شديد ومصاب بكسور وكدمات ووجهه متورم، ما يكشف أنه تم الاعتداء عليه من قبل  الشرطة العسكرية، ما دفع زملائه للإسراع بإرساله إلى مستشفى المنيرة، قبل  أن يقوم المعتصمون أمام مجلس الوزراء بقطع شارع القصر العيني أمام السيارات  كرد فعل على احتجاز زميلهم والاعتداء عليه بشكل غير مببر ووحشي.

  وقالت الناشطة منى سيف، أن مجموعة كبيرة من الشباب المعتصمين تجمهروا أمام  البوابة 4 بمجلس الشعب للمطالبة بالإفراج عن زميلهم، قبل أن يعدهم بعض  قيادات الشرطة العسكرية المتواجدة بالمكان بإخلاء سبيله خلال دقائق على شرط  أن يعودوا إلى اعتصامهم أمام مجلس الوزراء، وبالفعل قام الشباب بالعودة  للاعتصام وانتظار خروج زميلهم، إلا أن شيئا لم يحدث، ووصلت لهم أنباء أن  الشرطة العسكرية اعتدت عليه داخل مقر مجلس الشعب، ما دفعهم للعودة وترديد  هتافات ضد الشرطة العسكرية والمجلس العسكري.

 وعقب إخلاء سبيل  الشاب، خرج بعض أفراد الشرطة العسكرية من مقر مجلس الشعب حاملين كاميرا  تصوير "فيديو" وقاموا بتصوير المعتصمين ووجوههم، فيما يشبه الأساليب التي  كان يتبعها نظام أمن الدولة المنحل، وهو ما برره بعض المعتصمين بأن الهدف  من التصوير هو استفزاز المعتصمين وتصوير إذا ما انفعل أحدهم وألقى طوب أو  زجاجات، لنشر الفيديو بعد ذلك عن طريق الإعلام وتشويه صورة المعتصمين،  مطالبين كافة المعتصمين بضبط النفس، وعندم الانسياق لخدعة الشئون المعنوية.
المصدر



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*فشل أسماء محفوظ ونشطاء فى إقناع معتصمى "الوزراء" العودة للتحرير *
*فشلت دعوة عدد من النشطاء السياسيين، وعلى رأسهم الناشطة أسماء محفوظ فى دعوة المعتصمين إلى التراجع لميدان التحرير، والاكتفاء بالتظاهر فى الميدان منعا لحقن الدماء، حيث رفض المعتصمون الدعوة، بحجة أن قوات الجيش منعتهم من الاعتصام أمام مجلس الوزراء .

وأكد المعتصمون الذين مازالوا يتبادلون إلقاء الحجارة بينهم وقوات الشرطة العسكرية أن من يريد التظاهر بميدان التحرير يذهب كيفما يشاء ويتركوهم يتظاهرون أمام مجلس الوزراء خاصة بعد إصابة المتظاهرين، نتيجة إلقاء قوات الجيش وعدد من الأشخاص بزى مدنى الحجارة على المتظاهرين من أعلى مبنى مجلس الوزراء على المتظاهرين بشارع قصر العينى.

وتعالت صيحات المتظاهرين ليعبروا عن غضبهم مرددين هتافات " الشعب يريد إعدام المشير ، قول متخافش المجلس لازم يمشى"، وفى السياق ذاته اتسعت مساحات المستشفيات الميدانية، ليتحول شارع الشيخ يوسف بأكمله وأمام أحد محطات البنزين بشارع قصر العينى إلى مستشفيات ميدانية لعلاج المصابين الذين استمر سقوط المئات منهم.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الشرطة العسكرية تلقى  على المعتصمين ألواح زجاج.. وطوب وبلاط.. من أعلى مبنى مجلس الوزراء واصابات خطيرة بين المعتصمين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*
 	وقعت اشتباكات عنيفة بين معتصمى مجلس الوزراء وبين  الشرطة العسكرية,  المكلفة بتأمين مجلسى الشعب والشورى ومبنى مركز دعم  واتخاذ القرار إثر قيام  رجال الشرطة العسكرية بإلقاء القبض على عبودى  إبراهيم العبودى, عضو ألتراس  أهلاوى وسحله أمام أعين المعتصمين وإدخاله  إلى البوابة 4 للمجلس.
 	وعلى أثر ذلك تم احتجاز المعتصمين لأحد أفراد التحريات  العسكرية الذى تم  القبض عليه داخل الاعتصام ويدعى أحمد سيد عبد الحميد  ويحمل الهوية العسكرية  وطالبوا بمبادلته مع العبودى.
	وأصر المعتصمون أمام مجلس الوزراء على استمرار اعتصامهم الذي بدأ منذ   حوالي أسبوعين، مطالبين برحيل المجلس العسكري ورافضين لحكومة الدكتور كمال   الجنزوري.
	تطور الأمر إلى تجمع العشرات أمام الباب الجانبي لمجلس الشعب للمطالبة   بإطلاق سراح عضو الألتراس، وبعد قرابة الساعة تم الإفراج عنه, إلا أنه خرج   من داخل مبنى مجلس الشعب وعلى وجه أثار تعذيب وضرب مبرح مما أثار استياء   المعتصمين, فقاموا بالهتاف ضد العسكر مرددين هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"   "الشعب يريد إسقاط المشير" وقاموا بإلقاء الحجارة على الشرطة العسكرية   المكلفة بـتأمين مجلسى الشعب والشورى .
	قامت الشرطة برش المياه على المعتصمين لتفريقهم من أمام المبنى بعد تزايد   الاشتباكات بين الطرفين, وعلى أثر ذلك قام بعضهم بتحطيم الكاميرات المثبتة   على سور مبنى مجلس الوزراء اعتراضا على ما يحدث من انتهاكات ضد المعتصمين   السلميين، ونجحت قوات الشرطة العسكرية في إخلاء شارع مجلس الوزراء، من  معظم  المعتصمين بالشارع وتم إطلاق أعيرة نارية في الهواء لتفريق المعتصمين   بالشارع بعد ازدياد أعدادهم بكثافة، وشوهد قيام بعض عناصر من الشرطة   العسكرية بإلقاء الحجارة على المعتصمين من اعلى مبنى مجلس الوزراء .
	وأشعل بعض المعتصمين النيران في إحدى السيارات الموجودة داخل سور مبنى   الهيئة العامة للطرق والكباري التابعة لوزارة النقل، وحاول بعض المجهولين   الاعتداء على سيارة شرطة أثناء مرورها بشارع قصر العينى متوجهة إلى ميدان   التحرير، لكن بعض المعتصمين أمام مجلس الوزراء نجحوا فى منعهم من الاعتداء   عليها، فى الوقت الذى شهد فيه مقر الاعتصام بعض المشادات الكلامية بين   المعتصمين بسبب اعتراض العديد منهم على إشعال النيران فى السيارات والدخول   فى مواجهات مع أفراد الشرطة العسكرية.
	وفؤجئ المعتصمون بعد فجر اليوم بقوات من الشرطة العسكرية، والأمن المركزى   يهاجمونهم من ناحية شارع القصر العينى، لفض الاعتصام بالقوة.








الوفد


​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*بالفيديو.. الناشط (عبودي) في حالة إعياء شديد ومصاب بكسور ووجهه متورم بعد أن اعتدت عليه قوات الأمن

*[YOUTUBE]HYWVA7TfGyg[/YOUTUBE]

*مصطفى الأسواني

تداول عدد من النشطاء على  مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك – تويتر – يوتيوب" مقطع فيديو مسجلاً  للناشط عبودي إبراهيم، بعد أن أعتدت عليه قوات من الشرطة العسكرية داخل  مبنى مجلس الشعب لمدة ساعة، وسلمته لزملائه في حالة إعياء شديد ومصاب بكسور  وكدمات ووجهه متورم.


وكانت قوات من الشرطة العسكرية قد قامت بإخلاء سبيل أحد معتصمي مجلس  الوزراء، ويدعى عبودي إبراهيم، والذي كان قد سبق واحتجزته داخل مقر مجلس  الشعب في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، بعد ضغط من المشاركين في  الاعتصام.


وفوجئ الشباب المعتصمين بزميلهم يخرج في حالة إعياء شديد ومصاب بكسور  وكدمات ووجهه متورم، ما يكشف أنه تم الاعتداء عليه من قبل الشرطة العسكرية،  ما دفع زملائه للإسراع بإرساله إلى مستشفى القصر العيني، قبل أن يقوم  المعتصمون أمام مجلس الوزراء بقطع شارع القصر العيني أمام السيارات كرد فعل  على احتجاز زميلهم والاعتداء عليه بشكل غير مبرر ووحشي.


وأفاد نشطاء، بأن مجموعة كبيرة من الشباب المعتصمين تجمهروا أمام البوابة 4  بمجلس الشعب للمطالبة بالإفراج عن زميلهم، قبل أن يعدهم بعض قيادات الشرطة  العسكرية المتواجدة بالمكان بإخلاء سبيله خلال دقائق على شرط أن يعودوا  إلى اعتصامهم أمام مجلس الوزراء، وبالفعل قام الشباب بالعودة للاعتصام  وانتظار خروج زميلهم، إلا أن شيئًا لم يحدث، ووصلت لهم أنباء أن الشرطة  العسكرية اعتدت عليه داخل مقر مجلس الشعب، ما دفعهم للعودة وترديد هتافات  ضد الشرطة العسكرية والمجلس العسكري.


وعقب إخلاء سبيل الشاب "عبودي"، خرج بعض أفراد الشرطة العسكرية من مقر مجلس  الشعب حاملين كاميرا تصوير "فيديو" وقاموا بتصوير المعتصمين ووجوههم، فيما  يشبه الأساليب التي كان يتبعها نظام أمن الدولة المنحل، وهو ما برره بعض  المعتصمين بأن الهدف من التصوير هو استفزاز المعتصمين وتصوير إذا ما انفعل  أحدهم وألقى طوب أو زجاجات، لنشر الفيديو بعد ذلك عن طريق الإعلام وتشويه  صورة المعتصمين، مطالبين كافة المعتصمين بضبط النفس، وعدم الانسياق لخدعة  الشئون المعنوية.







*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*                          فيديو.تجدد الاشتباكات أمام مجلس الوزراء                           



*
* 




​ *​* 


تبينه : الفاظ خارجه من المتظاهرين 
*[YOUTUBE]HYWVA7TfGyg[/YOUTUBE]
* 
                                                                   كتب: محمد معوض                   

     عاد التراشق بالحجارة مرة أخرى بين بعض معتصمى  مجلس الوزراء وأفراد الشرطة  العسكرية المتمركزين بمنتصف شارع مجلس الشعب  بوسط القاهرة، وسط دعوات بين  المعتصمين بالتوجه إلى ميدان التحرير.
     وقال شهود عيان: إن هناك بعض الأشخاص يعتلون المبانى  المجاورة لمبنى مجلس  الوزراء ويرشقون المعتصمين بالحجارة وبعض ألواح  الأخشاب من أعلى، فى الوقت  الذى كست فيه الحجارة أرضية شارع مجلس الشعب  وتقاطعه مع شارع قصر العينى.
    وفى السياق ذاته، مازال الحريق الذى شب بغرفة محولات بمبنى هيئة الطرق   والكبارى مشتعلا، وإن كانت النيران فى مراحلها النهائية بعد أن أتت على   الغرفة تماما .. وقال شهود عيان إن سيارة اطفاء حاولت الدخول الى المنطقة   لإخماد النيران، الا أن مجهولين منعوها من الدخول.
    ويتمركز معظم المعتصمين حاليا بشارع قصر العينى من ناحية ميدان التحرير؛   حيث يفترشون الرصيف المقابل لمبنى مجلس الشورى، فى الوقت الذى دعاهم فيه   البعض للتوجه إلى ميدان التحرير والتمركز بداخله.
    وعلى الصعيد المرورى، شهدت منطقة وسط القاهرة سيولة مرورية طبيعية كعادتها فى مثل هذا التوقيت المبكر، وكذلك الحال بميدان التحرير.








الوفد



​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الصحة: 15 مصابا فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء*
*أعلن د.عادل العدوى، مساعد وزير الصحة لشئون الطب العلاجى، أن عدد المصابين فى الحريق الذى نشب بمبنى الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى، بشارع مجلس الوزراء أسفر عن 15 حالة إصابة ناتجة عن التراشق بالحجارة بين المعتصمين وقوات الأمن.

وأوضح أنه تم إسعاف 8 مصابين فى موقع الأحداث عن طريق سيارات الإسعاف، فى حين تم نقل 4 مصابين لمستشفى المنيرة و3 إلى المستشفى القبطى، لافتا إلى أنه لا توجد أى إصابات بالحروق أو الاختناقات الناتجة عن الحريق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*قوات الجيش تطارد المعتصمين فى شارع قصر العينى وميدان التحرير*
*قام قوات الجيش بمطاردات مع المعتصمين فى شارع قصر العينى وميدان التحرير، فيما يجمع معتصمو ميدان التحرير الحجارة ويقذفوها به، فيما حاول بعض المعتصمين إشعال النيران فى مبنى ملحق بمجلس الشعب وحاول بعض المتظاهرين اقتحامه، فأطلقت قوات الجيش الرصاص الحى فى الهواء لتفريق المتظاهرين.

وقام المتظاهرون فى ميدان التحرير وشارع قصر العينى وأمام مبنى بنك التنمية والائتمان الزراعى بإلقاء المولوتوف من جانب والحجارة من الجانب الآخر، على قوات الجيش، فيما تم نقل بعض المصابين لمستشفى قصر العينى.

وردد المتظاهرون، هتافات "الله وأكبر"، وألقوا زجاجتين مولوتوف مما أدى إلى اشتعال النيران بالدور الأرضى للمبنى، وواصلوا رشق الحجارة على قوات الجيش كما واصلوا تحطيم أرصفة بالشارع قصر العينى والسور الحديدى لمبنى هيئة الطرق والكبارى .

وأثار ذلك استياء المارة والمواطنين وقام أحد ضباط الجيش برتبة نقيب بتصوير المتظاهرين بالفدية من الدور الثالث من مبنى مجلس الوزراء المجاور لمجلس الشعب الأمر الذى أثار استياء المتظاهرين ورشقه بالحجارة. 

كما وصل محمد عبد القدوس محرر لجنة الحريات بنقابة الصحفيين حاملا العلم المصرى للتضامن مع المعتصمين وتهدئتهم ومنعهم من الرشق بالحجارة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | مصر | الجيش يلقي طوب وألواح زجاج وأطباق علي المعتصمين من أعلى مجلس الشعب
 الجمعة السادس عشر من ديسمبر 2011
 من أعلي مبني مجلس الشعب
 الساعة السادسة والنصف صباحا #RNN 
 تصوير مراسلنا محمد الذهبي *

[YOUTUBE]ZOj6sVuG_DI#![/YOUTUBE]

*ركزوا في الكلام اللي بيقوله الناس في الفيديو *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد فعل الجنزورى بعد ضرب المعتصمين اليوم  
*
*



*
*
16-12-2011 | 11:49



*
*

يتواجد الدكتور كمال الجنزورى رئيس حكومة الإنقاذ الوطنى حالياً في مكتبه   بمقر هيئة الإستثمار لمتابعة مايجرى من أحداث في شارع مجلس الشعب من   مناوشات بين المعتصمين وأفراد الشرطة العسكرية. 

وكشفت  مصادر مطلعة  لـ "بوابة الأهرام" أن المعتصمين قاموا بتكسير كل كاميرات  المراقبة  الموجودة على سور مجلس الوزراء كما قاموا بإلقاء زجاجات مولوتوف  على مقر  المجلس من الداخل الأمر الذى قامت على غراره القوات المسلحة بإرسال  عدد من  أفراد الشرطة العسكرية والمجنزرات إلى مجلس الوزراء وشارع مجلس  الشعب  لحمايتهم، وأنه سيتم غلق شارع مجلس الشعب تماماً من المارة والسيارات   بمعرفة الشرطة العسكرية. 

من ناحية أخرى، يعقد بعد غد الأحد أول اجتماعات مجلس الوزراء بتشكيله الجديد، وذلك بمقر مبنى مجلس الوزراء بشارع قصر العينى.

​



​* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*كلام قوى من الفنان فتحى عبد الوهاب على تويتر شاهد ماذا قال  





* 
​ 
http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...تحى عبد الوهاب على تويتر شاهد ماذا قال&src=sp​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*




جانب من الاحداث* 
*صرح الدكتور محمد شوقي مدير مستشفى المنيرة العام أن المستشفى  استقبلت أربع حالات نتيجة الاشتباكات التي وقعت أمام مجلس الوزراء وحالتهم  جميعا مستقرة.
وقال شوقي إنه تقرر خروج حالتين بعد أن قامت الفرق الطبية بعمل الإسعافات  اللازمة لهما حالة منهما مصابة بمغص كلوي والاخرى مصابة بجرح في القدم وتم  عمل الغيارات اللازمة لهما وتقرر خروجهما
وأوضح شوقي بأنه من بين الحالات حالة مصابة بجروح عميقة في الوجه تم  تحويلها الى مستشفى القصر العيني حيث أنها تحتاج الى جراحات في الفك  وجراحات تكميلية..
مشيرا الى أن الحالة الرابعة مصابة باشتباه زائدة دودية تقرر دخولها  المستشفى وهي مازالت تحت الملاحظة وسيتقرر اجراء جراحة لها أو علاجها حسبما  يقرر الفريق الطبي المشرف عليها.
وأكد شوقي أن مستشفى المنيرة على أهبة الاستعداد ورفع الدرجة القصوى وأن  الفرق الطبية سواء بقسم الاستقبال والطوارئ أو جميع أقسام المستشفى  متواجدين على مدى 24 ساعة تسحبا لأية ظروف قد تطرأ.
جدير بالذكر أن حالتي الاشتباه في الزائدة الدودية والمغص الكلوي كانا من  بين المعتصمين أمام مجلس الوزراء، وقامت سيارات الإسعاف بنقلهم الى مستشفى  المنيرة العام لعمل الإسعافات والعلاج اللازم لهما.*


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية برئاسة المستشار طارق أبو زيد المحامي  العام الأول لنيابات جنوب القاهرة طلبت تفريغ تسجيلات كاميرات مراقبة شارع  مجلس الوزراء لتحديد هوية السيدة التي قامت بتوزيع الوجبات الفاسدة على  معتصمي مجلس الوزراء كما طالبت النيابة باستعجال التقارير الطبية والطب  الشرعي للعينات من تحليل دماء المعتصمين بالتسمسم وتحليل عصارة المعدة  وتحليل الأغذية الفاسدة لتبين ما إذا كانت الوجبات مسمسه أم فاسدة كما طالب  المحامي العام باستعجال تحريات المباحث حول الواقع.
 وكان المحامي العام لنيابات جنوب القاهرة كلف فريق من نيابة السيدة زينب  بالأنتقال إلى مستشفيات القصر العيني والمنيرة للأستماع لأقوال المصابين  في واقعة التسمم الغذائي التى تعرضوا لها أمام مجلس الوزراء.
 كما أمرت النيابة بأخذ عينات من الأطعمة وإرسالها إلى المعامل المركزية  لوزارة الصحة لتحليلها وبيان مابها من سموم، بينما كشفت التحقيقات الأولية  وأقوال المصابين عن تضارب في الأقوال حول من أعطاهم الأطعمة، حيث أكد بعضهم  أن السيدة التي قامت بتوزيع وجبة الحواوشي المسممة والتي أصابت أكثر من 80  معتصما سيدة محجبة اعتادت المرور علهيم يوميا وتوزيع الأطعمة، بينما أكد  آخرون أنها سيدة منقبه لايعرفونها.

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*هدوء بالتحرير فى ظل اشتباكات قصر العينى.. وغياب تام لرجال المرور *
*على الرغم من استمرار حالات الكر والفر بين معتصمى مجلس الوزراء والجيش، ساد الهدوء أرجاء ميدان التحرير، حيث يواصل العشرات اعتصامهم بالميدان، معلنين استمرارهم فى الاعتصام لحين تحقيق مطالبهم، مؤكدين على استمرار الاعتصام على الرغم من احتمال تدخل قوات الجيش لفضه فى أى وقت.

وقال أحد المعتصمين، إنهم يعيشون خطر فض الاعتصام منذ 20 يوما ولا جديد فى ذلك، مؤكدا على الاستمرار فى الاعتصام لحين تحقيق مطالب الثورة.

وكان المعتصمون قد دعوا لتظاهرة اليوم الجمعة، رافعين لافتات بحديقة مجمع التحرير من بينها "عايزين التحقيق فى أحداث محمد محمود، "عايزين التحقيق فى العنف ضد المدنيين".
ومن جانب آخر شهد الميدان غياب تام لرجال المرور، وسط انشغال الشباب بالاشتباكات بشارع قصر العينى، ويقوم قائدو السيارات بتنظيم حركة المرور بالميدان، كما انتشر الباعة الجائلين بارجاء الميدان دون تخوف من فض الجيش للاعتصام، بينما زار أحد مسئولى التلفزيون اليابانى لميدان التحرير لتفقده.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*               تواصل الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع القصر العيني




                             آخر تحديث يوم             الجمعة 16 ديسمبر 2011 - 11:50 ص ا             بتوقيت القاهرة           








جانب من المواجهات بين قوات الأمن والمعتصمين أمام مجلس الوزراء






 محمد محروس                                                                                           تواصلت  الاشتباكات بين قوات الشرطة العسكرية  والمتظاهرين ، اليوم الجمعة، علي  إثر فض اعتصامهم بالقوة من أمام مجلس  الوزراء فجر اليوم.

حيث استمر تراشق الحجارة من قبل الطرفين، مع استمرار إغلاق  شارع القصر  العيني والشارع الواقع خلف مجمع التحرير، وقد أطلقت قوات  الشرطة العسكرية  طلقات الرصاص الصوتية لتفريق جموع المتظاهرين

وفي السياق ذاته، أعلن مركز النديم لتأهيل ضحايا العنف  والتعذيب، أن  قوات الشرطة العسكرية تقوم بحملة ضرب وسحل للناشطين، كما  أعلن المركز إنه  تم القبض علي الناشطتين مني وسناء سيف شقيقتي الناشط  السياسي والمدون علاء  عبد الفتاح، خلال مطاردة الشرطة العسكرية للمعتصمين  في الشوارع الجانبية.











* 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*قوات الجيش تقيم حواجز حديدية وأسلاك شائكة لتأمين وزارة الداخلية*
*تراجعت قوات الجيش المسئولة عن تأمين مجلس الوزراء إلى تقاطع شارع القصر العينى مع شارع مجلس الشعب، لتأمينه وإقامة حاجز بشرى، وإلقاء الحجارة بكثافة على المتظاهرين الذين يبادلونهم إطلاق الحجارة والمولوتوف، فيما قامت قوات الجيش بإغلاق شارع الشيح ريحان بالحواجز الحديدية والأسلاك الشائك واصطف خلفها العشرات من أفراد الجيش منعا لتسلل المتظاهرين إلى وزارة الداخلية.

فيما قام الأمن المدنى المسئول عن تأمين مبنى الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى بإغلاق الأبواب الحديدية أمام المتظاهرين الذين حاولوا التسلل إلى داخل المبنى وإلقاء الحجارة على قوات الجيش.

رفض المصابون بطلقات حية إثر اشتباكهم مع قوات الجيش أمام مجلس الوزراء، ركوب سيارات الإسعاف التى جاءت لتنقلهم إلى المستشفيات لإسعافهم بعد أن فشل المستشفى الميدانى بالتحرير فى إيقاف النزيف بجروحهم، وذلك بحجة خوفهم من أن تقوم تلك السيارات بتسليمهم إلى قوات الجيش.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | أ ش أ | المتظاهرون يغلقون ميدان التحرير من جهة المتحف المصري 
قام بعض المتظاهرين بإغلاق ميدان التحرير من جهة المتحف المصري وتحويل حركة مسار السيارات يسارا الى شوراع وسط القاهرة.
 وحدثت بعض التراشقات اللفظية بين عدد من قائدي السيارات والمتظاهرين لقيامهم بإغلاق مدخل ميدان التحرير مرة أخرى .

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*بالصور: جنود يلقون الحجارة ويلوحون بإشارات بذيئة للمتظاهرين من أعلى مبنى البرلمان.. وارتفاع أعداد المصابين للعشرات












كتب- عاطف عبد العزيز:
قال متظاهرون وشهود عيان إن مجموعات بالزي المدني وجنود   الجيش صعدوا  أعلى أحد مباني مجلس الشعب وقاموا بإلقاء الحجارة والزجاجات   الفارغة على  معتصمي مجلس الوزراء.
 وأوضح متظاهرون للبديل أن عددا من الجنود خلعوا الملابس  العسكرية   واستبدلوها بملابس مدنية بعد تصويرهم من جانب المتظاهرين  والفضائيات,   مشيرين إلى أنهم كانوا يلوحون بإشارات بذيئة ليرد عليهم  المتظاهرون بالهتاف   يسقط حكم العسكر و”العبيط أهه”.





 يأتي ذلك فيما واصل عشرات المتظاهرين محاولاتهم لإطفاء  النيران المشتعلة   بأحد المباني التابعة لمجلس الشعب وألقى عليهم الحجارة  وأجزاء من مكاتب   خشبية كما تم استهداف عدد من المصورين.
 وقال أطباء بالمستشفى الميداني إن الاشتباكات خلفت عشرات  المصابين وإن عددا   منهم تم نقله بسيارات المتطوعين لقصر العيني فيما تم  علاج الباقين في   المستشفى والذي تم نقله بجوار شركة مصر للبترول بشارع  قصر العيني.
 وأوضحت المصادر أن اغلب الإصابات كانت بطحات بالرأس نتيجة إلقاء الحجارة من جانب الجيش على المتظاهرين .
 وكانت الاشتباكات قد اندلعت بين قوات الجيش ومئات من  معتصمي مجلس الوزراء   بعد اكتشاف المعتصمين وجود جندي تحريات عسكرية اندس  بينهم ليقوم بنقل   أخبارهم إلى قيادته بواسطة التليفون. وأضافوا أن  المعتصمين قاموا بالتحفظ   على العسكري وتقييده, فردت قوات الجيش باحتجاز  اثنين من المعتصمين بينهم   عبودي إبراهيم أحد أعضاء الألتراس في مجلس  الوزراء.








البديل
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*قوات الجيش تطلق الرصاص الحي فى الهواء لتفريق المتظاهرين 

*​*12/16/2011   12:18 PM*​*



*​*
 	قامت قوات الجيش بمطاردة المعتصمين فى شارع قصر العينى  وميدان التحرير،   وقد أطلقت قوات الجيش الرصاص الحى فى الهواء لتفريق  المتظاهرين بعد محاولة  بعض المعتصمين إشعال النيران فى مبنى ملحق بمجلس  الشعب فيما حاول بعض  المتظاهرين اقتحامه.

 	وقام المتظاهرون فى ميدان التحرير وشارع قصر العينى  وأمام مبنى بنك  التنمية والائتمان الزراعى بإلقاء المولوتوف  والحجارة على  قوات الجيش

 	 كما واصل المعتصمين  تحطيم أرصفة بالشارع قصر العينى  والسور الحديدى  لمبنى هيئة الطرق والكبارى مما أثار ذلك استياء المارة  والمواطنين


الفجر
*​


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجنزورى يعلن *
*عن*
*عقد اول اجتماع لمجلس الوزراء فى مقر مجلس الوزراء*
*هل*
*يوجد علاقه بين هذا البيان واحداث المجلس امس واليوم*
*؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | نقلا عن الدستور | الشيخ مظهر شاهين يقود مصلي عمر مكرم في مسيره ضخمة من التحرير للمطالبة بخروج المحتجزين *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*سؤال شخصي 
هو ليه في المرحله الاولي والتانيه من الانتخابات 
التحرير  والفلكي ملهومش صوت 
وبعد الانتخابات مفيش بساعات 
لازم تحصل حاجه هناك 

وهل موضوع الاكل المسمم ليه علاقه بفض الاعتصام ؟
وترويع المعتصمين ؟
واللي حصل الفجر ده ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجيش يسيطر على منطقة مجلس الوزراء ويغلق الطرق المؤدية.. ويطارد المتظاهرين في شوارع جاردن سيتي 



 
 





كتب – أحمد رمضان وعاطف عبد العزيز :
سيطرت قوات الشرطة العسكرية على محيط مبنى مجلس الوزراء   عقب  الاشتباكات التي جرت فجر وأغلقت قوات الشرطة العسكرية الطرق المؤدية   لمجلس  الوزراء من ناحيتي قصر العيني و ميدان التحرير.
وفيما تظاهر العشرات أمام الحائط البشرى ورددوا هتافات ”   يسقط  يسقط حكم العسكر ” , ” يا مجند يا مجند .. أحمد سبع الليل ” , توجه    العشرات إلى ميدان التحرير وأعلنوا نقل الاعتصام للميدان فيما أصيب الزميل    عمرو شوقي بإصابة بالرأس جراء اعتداء قوات الجيش عليه أثناء تغطية  الحدث.
وكان متظاهرون قد حاولوا اقتحام  مبنى رئاسة الوزراء للرد   على  حجارة خرجت من جانبه لترد عليهم قوات الجيش والتي  خرجت من داخل مبنى   ومن  الشوارع الجانبية المحيطة به وطاردت المتظاهرين في الشوارع المحيطة    بالمنطقة واعتدت عليهم بالهراوات والعصي الخشبية وفر عدد كبير من    المتظاهرين للشوارع الجانبية بمنطقة جاردن سيتى , فيما أصيب  عدد من    المتظاهرين بكدمات بالظهر جراء ضرب قوات الجيش لهم .
وقال مركز النديم لعلاج ضحايا العنف والمحاميان بسمة زهران    وأحمد حشمت ” انه تم القبض على 4 متظاهرين من بينهم منى و سناء عبد   الفتاح  شقيقتا الناشط والمدون السياسي علاء عبد الفتاح المسجون عسكريا ,   وتور أيمن  نور  ومتظاهر آخر يدعى إيهاب نصر محمود, و تم  احتجازهم لفترة   قبل أن يتم  إطلاق سراحهم.



البديل
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*بالصور: المتظاهرون يحاولون إخماد نيران اندلعت داخل مجلس الشعب.. وتواصل الاشتباكات مع الجيش



البديل







 
 *​

*العشرات يتوافدون على شارع القصر العيني.. وقوات الجيش تطلق الرصاص في الهواء لتفريق المتظاهرين* 
* 
 كتب- أشرف جهاد وإسلام الكلحي/ تصوير البديل وكلنا مينا دنيال:
 توافد عشرات النشطاء صباح اليوم على مجلس الوزراء, فيما تتواصل    الاشتباكات التي اندلعت فجر اليوم بين مئات من معتصمي مجلس الوزراء وقوات    الجيش المكلفة بحماية المجلس.
وقام عشرات المتظاهرين بإلقاء الحجارة على جنود الجيش, فيما ردت الجنود بإطلاق الرصاص في الهواء وتبادل رشق الحجارة مع المتظاهرين.
يأتي ذلك فيما يحاول عشرات المتظاهرين إطفاء النيران التي اندلعت داخل مجلس    الشعب, وتمكن المتظاهرين من إخماد نيران اشتعلت في إحدى السيارات داخل    مجلس الشعب, فيما لا تزال النيران مشتعلة في أحد المباني.








وحاول المتظاهرون الاتصال بقوات الإطفاء لإخماد النيران إلا أن محاولاتهم    باءت بالفشل, وقال متظاهرون إن المجيب الآلي واصل خلال أكثر من ساعة    التأكيد على انشغال المعنيين ببلاغات أخرى, وأنهم سيجيبون على الاتصال في    وقت لاحق.
وقال متظاهرون إن جنود الجيش قاموا بإلقاء الحجارة عليهم من فوق مبنى مجلس الشعب, كما قاموا بالإشارة لهم بإشارات إستفزازية.
وكانت مصادر طبية وشهود عيان قد أكدوا للبديل إصابة 30 متظاهرا في    الاشتباكات, وقال شهود عيان إنه تم نقل 6 مصابين لمستشفى القصر العيني.




* ​


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الان*
*هجوم مفاجىء على المعتصمين من الشرطه العسكريه*
*وكر وفر بين الجانبين *​


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*وقوع اصابات جديده بين المعتصميين*
*ونداءات بالرجوع*
*واحد المعتصمين يعلن عن نقص الطوب معهم *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*وات الامن تقبض على أكثر من 30 معتصم 

محمد كمال

**12/16/2011   1:20 PM*​*



*​*
 	تم القبض على أكثر من 30 متظاهر من المعتصمين وهناك  أنباء عن إحتجاز بعض  المعتصمين فى مجلس الشعب  , وخرجت مظاهرة من أمام عمر  مكرم لمساندة  المتظاهرين . 

 	وبينما عدد الإصابات فى حالة كثيرة إلا أن تصل الى هناك أى سيارة إسعاف . 



الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*   						إصابة 28 خلال فض اعتصام مجلس الوزراء 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتبت - هبة أحمد: 			 	   		منذ 15 دقيقة 52 ثانية  		 
 	صرح د.محمد فتوح مدير المستشفى الميدانى ورئيس  جمعية أطباء التحرير بأن  أعداد الحالات المصابة من جراء فض الاعتصام أمام  مجلس الوزراء صباح اليوم  بلغت  28 حالة جميعهم محتجزون داخل إحدى العيادات  الميدانية والمتواجدة  بأحد الشوارع الجانبية من مجلس الوزراء لافتا إلى  أن الإصابات أغلبها جروح  وكدمات.
 	وأشار فتوح في تصريح لـ"بوابة الوفد"، إلى أن أطباء  التحرير قرروا إعادة  فتح المستشفى الميدانى بعمر مكرم وذلك لاستقبال  الحالات المصابة.
	ومن جانبه أكد د.محمد شوقى مدير مستشفى المنيرة أن المستشفى استقبل 3   حالات منذ فجر اليوم منهم حالة مصابة بجرح قطعى فى الوجه وتم تحويله الى   القصر العينى وحاله تعانى من جرح فى القدم وأخرى تعانى من جرح فى اليد.
	وأوضح شوقى أن الحالات والتى استقبلها المستشفى جميعها حالاتها مستقرة.
	أما عن وزراة الصحة فلم تخرج حتى الآن ببيان رسمى يوضح عدد الحالات المصابة من جراء فض اعتصام مجلس الوزراء والذى تم صباح اليوم.








الوفد



​*​


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*والمعتصمين*
* يهتفون*
*الشعب يريد اسقاط المشير*
*الشعب يريد اعدام المشير*​


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*سماع اطلاق نار فى محيط مجلس الوزراء*​


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*المعتصمون يرشقون قوات الامن بالحجارة*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الشروق | مسيره من ميدان التحرير تتجه نحو شارع القصر العيني 
وتنضم للمعتصمين 
*​


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*قوات الامن تتبادل الان قذف المتظاهريتن بالحجارة *
*مع*
*تزايد اعداد المتظاهرين*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جانب من لااحداث				
 				 					قوات الجيش تطارد المتظاهرين وصولا لبنك التنمية والإئتمان الزراعي  قبل ميدان التحرير بمسافة حوالى 150 متر ، واعداد المصابين في تزايد

 تجدد الإشتباكات بين المتظاهرين  وقوات الأمن أمام مجلس الوزراء

 الجزيرة: تم إحتجاز الناشطة منى سيف أخت  الناشط علاء عبد الفتاح

 الدكتور عمرو حمزاوي عبر تويتر: نرجو من كل من تعرض لاعتداء الحضور الى قسم قصر النيل للتضامن في البلاغ أو تقديم بلاغات مستقلة

 الدكتور ايمن نور عبرتويتر : الإفراج عن ابني نور بعد  الاعتداء عليه  بالضرب واحتجازه بمجلس الشعب، والمطلوب هو الإفراج عن مصر  واسقاط حكم  العسكر لا لبلطجه العسكر

 نقلا عن الجزيرة:  الجنزوري يتوجه إلى مكتبه في هيئة الإستثمار لمتابعة الإشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والجيش

 المعتصمون بشارع مجلس الوزراء يؤكدون على اختفاء سيارات الإسعاف من مكان  الأحداث في حين تستخدام القوة المفرطة والصواعق الكهربائية وتعرض بضعهم  لنزيف نتيجة الضرب والصعق

 الهتاف الآن في التحرير: دول مش جيشنا دول بلاوي… دول كتايب طنطاوى

 تم القبض على أكثر من 30 متظاهر وهناك أنباء عن إحتجاز بعض المعتصمين داخل مجلس الشعب

 مظاهرة من جامع عمر مكرم تصل الآن لمساندة المعتصمين

 إصابات عديدة وبالجملة للمعتصمين عند مجلس الوزراء، وحتى الآن لم تصل إلا سيارة إسعاف واحدة
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجزيرة: تم إحتجاز الناشطة منى سيف أخت الناشط علاء عبد الفتاح*
​


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الإفراج عن 20 شخصا ألقى القبض عليهم خلال اشتباكات مجلس الوزراء*​*الجمعة، 16 ديسمبر 2011 - 13:31*





*جانب من الاشتباكات أمام مجلس الوزراء *​*كتبت إيمان على وهانى الحوتى وعمر المليجى - تصوير أحمد إسماعيل*
*أفرجت قوات الجيش المسئولة عن تأمين مبنى مجلس الوزراء عن 20 متظاهرا من شباب وفتيات، كان قد تم إلقاء القبض عليهم أثناء محاولة قوات الجيش منع اقتحام المتظاهرين للمبنى الإدارى الملحق بمجلس الشعب، ولا يزال التفاوض بين قيادات الجيش وأحد المتظاهرين جاريا للإفراج عن بقية المعتقلين.*
*من جانبه أكد نور أيمن نور نجل أيمن نور المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية أنه تم اعتقاله ضمن حوالى 15 متظاهرا، وأن قوات الجيش اعتدت على المتظاهرين بعنف، موضحاً أن اعتقاله جاء خلال محاولته إنقاذ إحدى الفتيات التى سقطت خلال الاشتباكات وأن جميع المعتقلين أفرج عنهم ما عادا متظاهر واحد يدعى محمد مجدى، ومن المقرر تسليمه للشرطة على حد قوله.*
*وشكل عدد من المتظاهرين جدار بشرى بشارع الشيخ ريحان أمام الجدار الذى شكلته قوات الجيش لمنع احتكاك المتظاهرين مع القوات المتمركزة أمام الشارع، حيث وتجمع العشرات من المتظاهرين وقاموا بالهتاف ضد المجلس العسكرى والمشير، مرددين هتافات "ارحل ارحل يا مجلس عار"، "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، "ارحل سيبها مدنية.. أنت مش أد المسئولية".*
*من ناحية أخرى، نظم المئات من المتظاهرين مسيرات من ميدان التحرير إلى مقر مجلس الوزراء للتنديد بأحداث العنف ضد المتظاهرين، موحدين هتافهم قائلين "الشعب يريد إسقاط المشير".*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*هدوء حذر فى "التحرير" بعد صلاة الجمعة.. ودعوات لاستمرار الاعتصام*
*سادت حالة من الهدوء الحذر بميدان التحرير، بعد الاشتباكات التى اندلعت فى محيط مجلس الوزراء بين الأمن والمعتصمين، وذلك بعدما أدى ما يقرب من 60 متظاهراً صلاة الجمعة بالميدان.

وخلال الصلاة، دعا إمام الميدان المعتصمين إلى "التكاتف" والاستمرار فى الاعتصام، لحين تحقيق كافة مطالب الثورة، وطالبهم بالاتصال بأصدقائهم وذويهم لحثهم على العودة مجدداً للميدان.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]LuluUNK9Mtg[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*قوات الامن تلقى بالحجارة من اعلى احدى البنايات بشارع مجلس الوزراء*
*والمعتصمون يهتفون*
*اهم اهم اهم البلطجيه اهم*​


----------



## grges monir (16 ديسمبر 2011)

كالعادة الحال يسير من سىء الى اسؤا
مجلس شعب يشكل باعضاء سوف يرجعون بمصر الىالوراء عدة قرون وليس سنوات 
اعتصامات وتلفيات تهزالبورصة والاقتصاد ينحدرالىالهويةبسرعة الصاروخ
نتائج مبهجة للغايةحتى الان بعد حوالى سنة من الثورة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجزيره مباشر تظهر جندى امن مركزى*
*يلقى*
*بأشياء على المتظاهرين من اعلى احدى المبانى*
*والمتظاهرين يهتفون له*
*لو*
*راجل انزل*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *الجزيره مباشر تظهر جندى امن مركزى*
> *يلقى*
> *بأشياء على المتظاهرين من اعلى احدى المبانى*
> *والمتظاهرين يهتفون له*
> ...




* لو راجل بقي 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*توقيت الاحداث دى اقل ما يوصف به انه توقيت غبى 
فما زالت التحقيقات تعمل ع معرفة سبب حالة التسمم الجماعيه التى حدثت أول الامس وما زال الرأى العام مهتم بمعرفة ما اذا كان حادث مدبر أم أنه قضاء وقدر
يا ترى كيف سينظر للامر الان !!!*


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*بعد تقديم استقالته*
*أحمد خيرى: أعتذر للثوار عن انضمامى للمجلس الاستشارى *​ *الجمعة، 16 ديسمبر 2011 - 1*4:01





*الناشط السياسى أحمد خيرى*​*كتب محمود عبد الغنى*
*أعلن الناشط السياسى، أحمد خيرى عضو المجلس الاستشارى، عن تقديم استقالته من المجلس، احتجاجا على الأحداث التى وصفها بالمؤسفة والتى حدثت من قبل الأمن تجاه المعتصمين والثوار بشارع مجلس الشعب.*
*وأضاف خيرى فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه يقدم اعتذاره لكل الثوار المنتمين للثورة عن انضمامه للمجلس الاستشارى، مشيرا إلى أنه كان يعتقد أن المجلس العسكرى قد تعلم من أخطائه وهو ما لم يحدث.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *بعد تقديم استقالته*
> *أحمد خيرى: أعتذر للثوار عن انضمامى للمجلس الاستشارى *​ *الجمعة، 16 ديسمبر 2011 - 1*4:01
> 
> 
> ...



*خساره كبيره للمجلس لانه صاحب عقليه رائعه وفكر مميز*


----------



## zezza (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*احنا مش هنخلص بقى 
اوووووووووف 

افهم الامن ليه بيضرب 
و المعتصمين دول كمان وافقين ليه كدة؟؟؟ ماهو كدة او كدة  الوزارة شغالة و وجودهم زى قلتهم *


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*6 إبريل*
*لو كانت حكومة الجنزورى معبرة عن الثورة ما تم فض الاعتصام *​ *الجمعة، 16 ديسمبر 2011 - 14:12*




*محمود عفيفى المتحدث باسم حركة شباب 6 إبريل *​*كتبت نورا فخرى*​*ألقت الشرطة العسكرية القبض على 3 نشطاء من حركة شباب 6 إبريل هم كريم فريد ومحمود كمال وأحمد سامح، خلال عمليه الكر والفر أمام مجلس الوزراء فى محاولة لفض الاعتصام بالقوة.*
*واستنكر محمود عفيفى، المتحدث باسم حركة شباب 6 إبريل، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، لجوء المجلس العسكرى لفض الاعتصام باستخدام القوة والعنف الذى تصاعد بشكل غير مقبول على حد قوله، مشدداً أن استمرار العنف مع تعاقب الحكومات يدل على سياسيه المجلس العسكرى.*
*وتابع عفيفى أن ما شهده "مجلس الوزراء" يؤكد ضرورة استمرار المطلب فى تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى حقيقة، قائلاً: "لو كان هناك حكومة ثورة حقيقة ما فضت الاعتصام بالقوة ولتفهمت مطالبهم".*
*وأكد عفيفى استمرار مطالبتهم برحيل حكومة الدكتور كمال الجنزورى وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى من الشخصيات التى طرحها ميدان التحرير سابقاً، وانحصرت ما بين الدكتور محمد البرادعى المدير السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية، والنائب السابق حمدين صباحى، والدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*تجدد الاشتباكات أمام مجلس الوزراء بعد الإفراج عن 20 معتقلاً*
*تجددت الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، فى شارع قصر العينى، وذلك بعدما أفرجت قوات الجيش عن عدد من المعتقلين الذين تم القبض عليهم على خلفية الاشتباكات التى اندلعت مؤخراً بين قوات الجيش ومعتصمى مجلس الوزراء.

وفور الإفراج عن نحو 20 من المتظاهرين، بدأ آخرون فى إلقاء الحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف، على قوات الأمن والجيش، وذلك لما بدا من إعياء شديد على المفرج عنهم، وتأكيد بعضهم على تعرضهم للضرب من قبل قوات الأمن. 

وتبادل المتظاهرون وقوات الأمن والجيش إلقاء الحجارة، واحتدمت الاشتباكات أمام مبنى مجلس الوزراء، فى الوقت الذى بدأ فيه تراجع عشرات المتظاهرين إلى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*للتوضيح*
*القاء الحجاره على المتظاهرين بواسطه الامن والشرطه العسكرية *
*  كان من اعلى مبنى مجلس الوزراء *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*بالفيديو عاجل جدا من امام مجلس الوزراء الان واشتباكات بين الامن والمعتصمين





[YOUTUBE]54BlcdlWp0c[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]UF0r9TqlMjs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*مفاوضات بين الجيش ومتظاهرى "الوزراء"          

  						الإفراج عن الفتيات مقابل إنهاء المظاهرات  				 		




*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب - محمد معوض ومحمد سعد: 			 	 

 	تجرى الآن مفاوضات بين قوات الجيش التى تحيط مقر  مجلس الوزراء ومجلس الشعب  مع المتظاهرين بناء على رغبتهم فى إنهاء  المظاهرات مقابل الإفراج عن  الفتيات المحتجزات داخل مبنى مجلس الشعب .
 	وكانت قوات الجيش قد احتجزت عددا من المتظاهرين بينهم  فتيات داخل مجلس  الشعب بعد الاشتباكات التى اندلعت فجر اليوم الجمعة بين  معتصمى مجلس  الوزراء وقوات الجيش التى نجحت فى فض الاعتصام ومحاصرة مقر  مجلس الوزراء.
	ويواصل المتظاهرون الهتاف امام المبنى مطالبين بإطلاق سراح المحتجزين مرددين هتافات"عايزين اخواتنا, عايزين اخواتنا" .








الوفد



​*​


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*تزايد الاعداد بشكل كبير جدا فى محيط المناوشات*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1D6PBFNmtA4[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الدكتور محمد البرادعي على تويتر:  حتى اذا كان الإعتصام مخالفًا للقانون هل يتم فضه بهمجية*
​


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*حسب اعلان لوزارة الصحة*
*36 *
*مصاب حصيله اليوم حتى الان من الصدامات بين المعتصمين والامن*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الاعتداء على زياد العليمى بـ"قصر النيل".. وحمزاوى يدعو المتضررين لتقديم بلاغ*
*تعرض الناشط زياد العليمى، المتحدث باسم ائتلاف شباب الثورة، والمحتمل حصوله على عضوية عضو مجلس الشعب عن جنوب القاهرة للاعتداء بشارع القصر العينى، وفقا لما جاء بصفحه ترشحه على موقع الفيس بوك. 

ونقلت صفحة زياد العليمى مرشح الكتلة المصرية بجنوب القاهرة أن أحد الضباط قام بسب "العليمى" رغم تعرفه على شخصيته، موضحه إنه سيتوجه حالياً بصحبه الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى، عضو مجلس الشعب لتحرير محضر بالواقعة. 

ومن جانبه دعا الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى، على صفحته الخاصة بموقع التويتر، كل من تعرض للاعتداء للتوجه إلى قسم شرطة قصر النيل للتضامن مع المحضر الجماعى الذى يحرره المتضررون، موضحاً أنه حالياً داخل القسم بصحبة كل من زياد بهاء الدين وزياد العليمى وسالى توما. *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*عاجل شاهد بالصور الان من امام مجلس الوزراء  











 




* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*فيديو ■  تحرش و سحل اختين من قبل قوات الامن   بشارع القصر العينى - مشاهد صعبة


*[YOUTUBE]XrqWS4Upqqk[/YOUTUBE]
* 





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kVPZCZITYWA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*"عبد الفتاح" يستقيل من "الاستشارى" بسبب العنف ضد معتصمى "الوزراء"*


*أعلن الدكتور معتز بالله عبد الفتاح، أستاذ العلوم السياسية بجامعة القاهرة، استقالته من المجلس الاستشارى قائلا: "سأستقيل (وقد يلحق بى آخرون) من المجلس الاستشارى احتجاجا على هذا العنف غير المبرر من الشرطة العسكرية ضد المعتصمين المسالمين".

وأضاف "عبد الفتاح" على صفحته الشخصية بموقع الفيس بوك: "لو كان ما يحدث مقصودا ومدبرا، فهذه مؤامرة لن أشارك فيها، ولو كان غير مقصود وغير مدبر، فهذا يعنى أننا أمام مؤسسات مفككة لا تعرف كيف تدير الأزمات، وبالتالى لن أستطيع أن أرشد سلوكها مهما فعلت، ولك الله يا مصر".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*د.مصطفى النجار -نائب البرلمان- في حسابة على تويتر: فى طريقى لمجلس الوزراء وشارع القصر العيني*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*بالصور.. نرصد  أحداث "الكر والفر" والاشتباك  بين المعتصمين والأمن.. اشتعال النار بمبنى  مجاور "للشورى".. وحصيلة قذف  الحجارة 15 مصابا.. وفشل أسماء محفوظ فى  العودة بالمتظاهرين للميدان 

  الجمعة، 16 ديسمبر  2011 - 13:30






                            أحداث الكر والفر فجر اليوم

 
تصوير: أحمد إسماعيل و عمرو دياب و محمد إبراهيم


شهد اعتصام مجلس الوزراء اشتباكات بين قوات الشرطة العسكرية   والمعتصمين، وذلك على إثر تأكيد المعتصمين على اختطاف أحد أفراد الألتراس   من بينهم، ثم تعذيبه وإعادته فجر اليوم.




 

وألقى المعتصمون الحجارة على أفراد الشرطة العسكرية المتواجدين لتأمين مجلس   الوزراء، وألقى بعضهم زجاجات مولوتوف، فرد أفراد الجيش بإطلاق الأعيرة   النارية فى الهواء. 




 

وقطع المعتصمون شارع قصر العينى، واعتدى مجهولون على سيارة شرطة متواجدة بالمكان بينما يحاول عشرات المعتصمين منعهم. 




 

واشتعلت النيران فى مبنى الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى والنقل البرى،   الملاصق لمجلس الشورى، والمطل على شارع قصر العينى مباشرة، كما اشتعلت   النار أيضا فى غرفة صغيرة بين مبنى مجلس الشعب ومبنى وزارة النقل. 




 

فى ذات السياق أحرق متظاهرون سيارة داخل المبنى المجاور لمجلس الشورى مباشرة، وبدأت النيران فى الاشتعال فى سيارة ثانية مجاورة لها. 




 

وبالنسبة لمبنى وزارة النقل، فقد كسر متظاهرو السور الحديدى، وأشعلوا النار   فى المبنى من خلال إحدى النوافذ لمفتوحة، وبدأت النيران بالفعل فى   الاشتعال، ويتصاعد الآن دخان كثيف، وتسببت الأحداث الحالية فى اشتباكات   عنيفة بين المتظاهرين وبعضهم البعض، حيث يعترض أغلبية المعتصمين على إشعال   النيران. 




 

ووسط حالة من الكر والفر، نجح أفراد قوات الشرطة العسكرية فى إخلاء شارع   مجلس الوزراء من معظم المعتصمين، بواسطة إطلاق أعيرة نارية فى الهواء، مع   مساندة زملائهم المتواجدين داخل مجلس الشورى برشق المعتصمين بالحجارة. 




 

ويتواجد الآن نحو 300 معتصم يتبادلون رشق الحجارة مع قوات الأمن، بينما   يتجاهل الجميع النيران المشتعلة بمنى الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى. 




 

وتمكن عدد من المواطنين من احتواء معظم النيران المشتعلة بمبنى الهيئة   العامة للطرق والكبارى، وحاولت سيارة إطفاء إخماد النيران بالمبنى، إلا أن   بعض الأشخاص قاموا بطردها واعتدوا عليها بالشوم والعصى، مما أسفر عن   مغادرتها دون إطفاء المبنى. 




 

وتواصلت حالة الكر والفر بين عدد من معتصمى مجلس الوزراء وأفراد من الشرطة   العسكرية من أعلى مبنى مجلس الشورى المطل على شارع مجلس الوزراء. 




 

وسيطر المتظاهرون على شارع قصر العينى، رغم محاولات البعض الدعوة للتوجه   لميدان التحرير للاعتصام والتظاهر هناك، إلا أن غالبيتهم رفض ذلك. 




 

وأعلن د.عادل العدوى، مساعد وزير الصحة لشئون الطب العلاجى، أن عدد   المصابين فى الحريق الذى نشب بمبنى الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى، بشارع   مجلس الوزراء أسفر عن 15 حالة إصابة ناتجة عن التراشق بالحجارة بين   المعتصمين وقوات الأمن. 




 

وأوضح أنه تم إسعاف 8 مصابين فى موقع الأحداث عن طريق سيارات الإسعاف، فى   حين تم نقل 4 مصابين لمستشفى المنيرة و3 إلى المستشفى القبطى، لافتا إلى   أنه لا توجد أى إصابات بالحروق أو الاختناقات الناتجة عن الحريق. 




 

وحاول عدد من النشطاء السياسيين، وعلى رأسهم الناشطة أسماء محفوظ دعوة   المعتصمين إلى التراجع لميدان التحرير، والاكتفاء بالتظاهر فى الميدان منعا   لحقن الدماء، و رفض المعتصمون الدعوة، بحجة أن قوات الجيش منعتهم من   الاعتصام أمام مجلس الوزراء . 




 

وتعالت صيحات المتظاهرين ليعبروا عن غضبهم مرددين هتافات " الشعب يريد   إعدام المشير ، قول متخافش المجلس لازم يمشى"، و اتسعت مساحات المستشفيات   الميدانية، ليتحول شارع الشيخ يوسف بأكمله وأمام أحد محطات البنزين بشارع   قصر العينى إلى مستشفيات ميدانية لعلاج المصابين الذين استمر سقوط المئات   منهم. 




 

وطاردت قوات الجيش المعتصمين فى شارع قصر العينى ، فيما يجمع معتصمو ميدان   التحرير الحجارة ويقذفوها به، وحاول بعض المعتصمين إشعال النيران فى مبنى   ملحق بمجلس الشعب كما حاول بعض المتظاهرين اقتحامه، فأطلقت قوات الجيش   الرصاص الحى فى الهواء لتفريق المتظاهرين. 




 

وألقى المتظاهرون فى ميدان التحرير وشارع قصر العينى وأمام مبنى بنك   التنمية والائتمان الزراعى زجاجات المولوتوف من جانب والحجارة من الجانب   الآخر، على قوات الجيش، فيما تم نقل بعض المصابين لمستشفى قصر العينى.وردد   المتظاهرون، هتافات "الله وأكبر"، وألقوا زجاجتين مولوتوف مما أدى إلى   اشتعال النيران بالدور الأرضى للمبنى، وواصلوا رشق الحجارة على قوات الجيش   كما واصلوا تحطيم أرصفة بشارع القصر العينى والسور الحديدى لمبنى هيئة   الطرق والكبارى . 




 

وأثار ذلك استياء المارة والمواطنين وصور أحد ضباط الجيش برتبة نقيب   المتظاهرين بالفيديو من الدور الثالث من مبنى مجلس الوزراء المجاور لمجلس   الشعب الأمر الذى أثار استياء المتظاهرين ورشقوه بالحجارة.  




 

كما وصل محمد عبد القدوس محرر لجنة الحريات بنقابة الصحفيين حاملا العلم   المصرى للتضامن مع المعتصمين وتهدئتهم ومنعهم من الرشق بالحجارة. 




 

وتراجعت قوات الجيش المسئولة عن تأمين مجلس الوزراء إلى تقاطع شارع القصر   العينى مع شارع مجلس الشعب، لتأمينه وإقامة حاجز بشرى، وإلقاء الحجارة   بكثافة على المتظاهرين الذين يبادلونهم إطلاق الحجارة والمولوتوف، فيما   قامت قوات الجيش بإغلاق شارع الشيح ريحان بالحواجز الحديدية والأسلاك   الشائك واصطف خلفها العشرات من أفراد الجيش منعا لتسلل المتظاهرين إلى   وزارة الداخلية. 




 

فيما قام الأمن المدنى المسئول عن تأمين مبنى الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى   بإغلاق الأبواب الحديدية أمام المتظاهرين الذين حاولوا التسلل إلى داخل   المبنى وإلقاء الحجارة على قوات الجيش. 




 

ورفض المصابون بطلقات حية إثر اشتباكهم مع قوات الجيش أمام مجلس الوزراء،   ركوب سيارات الإسعاف التى جاءت لتنقلهم إلى المستشفيات لإسعافهم بعد أن فشل   المستشفى الميدانى بالتحرير فى إيقاف النزيف بجروحهم، وذلك بحجة خوفهم من   أن تقوم تلك السيارات بتسليمهم إلى قوات الجيش. 




* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*   						شاهين: تصرفات الجيش مخزية 



*
* 



 الشيخ مظهر شاهين​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب - محمد معوض محمد سعد محمود فايد : 			 	 

 	أدان الشيخ مظهر شاهين إمام وخطيب مسجد عمر مكرم  الإجراءات التي اتبعتها  قوات الجيش لفض اعتصام مجلس الوزراء صباح اليوم  الجمعة قائلا: "هذه  التصرفات مخزية ولا تتناسب مع ثوار يناير واستمرارا  لحالة الفوضي التي  يحاول البعض نشرها في الشارع المصري".
 	وأضاف أثناء خطبة الجمعة أن الاعتداء علي المعتصمين  السلميين بهذا الشكل  مرفوض حتي لو كان من قبل المجلس العسكري ذاته خاصة ان  ذلك يعمل علي زيادة  الفجوة بين المواطنين ورجال الأمن في الوقت الذي  يحاول فيه الشباب إصلاحها  خاصة بعد احداث محمد محمود.
	وطالب شاهين بالتحقيق الفورى في هذا الحادث علي ان يتم وقف العنف الذي يتعامل به رجال الأمن مع المتظاهرين .
	وناشد شاهين جميع المتظاهرين بالتزام السلمية وعدم الانجراف وراء من يحاولون نشر الفوضى والتخريب في الشوارع الجانبية للميدان .






الوفد


 
​* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد  | تويتر | د. هبة عبدالرؤوف : قلة من المعتصمين تشعر العسكر بالتوتر ومجلس  الوزراء بالغضب والداخلية بالامتعاض والاحزاب بالاحراج. إذا لم تتحرك  القوى السياسية تكون شريكة*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد | مصر | عدد من الحشود أمام مجلس الوزراء منذ قليل 

*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد | أحداث مجلس الوزراء | احد المصابين نتيجة التراشق بالحجارة بين قوات الامن والمتظاهرين

*



​


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*المعتصمون ينادون على من يلقى عليهم بالطوب*
*من اعلى وزارة الداخلية*
*ولاد المشير اهم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*شاهد بالصور اكبر فضيحة للجيش شاهد معملتهم للنتظاهرين السيدات ومنهم منقبة !!!  










 




* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

* اختفاء سيارات الإسعاف بشارع القصر العيني.. والشرطة العسكرية تصعق الفتيات





 
16/12/2011


توجه العديد من المعتصمين أمام مجلس الوزراء، والذين يواجهون اعتداءات   مفرطة الآن من قبل جنود الشرطة العسكرية، بنداء إلى كافة النشطاء بالإعلان   عن عدم وجود سيارات إسعاف في مكان الأحداث بشارع القصر العيني والشوارع   الجانبية لمجلس الوزراء ومجلس الشعب.  
وقد أكد المعتصمون اختفاء سيارات الإسعاف من مكان الأحداث رغم قيام الشرطة   العسكرية باستخدام القوة المفرطة والصواعق الكهربائية، وتعرض بضعهم لنزيف   نتيجة الضرب والصعق.




 *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*بالفيديو كلام خطير الان من امرأة فى ميدان التحرير كان فى سمك مع الحواوشى مسمم علشان المسيحيين كمان 

*[YOUTUBE]orFb2Wty2B8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*"الصحة" تعلن إصابة 36.. ومجهولون يلقون الحجارة على المتظاهرين من أعلى المبانى*
*حواجز من النيران للفصل بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بـ"القصر العينى"*​ 
*الجمعة، 16 ديسمبر 2011 - 15:07*​*



*
*ومجهولون يلقون الحجارة على المتظاهرين من أعلى المبانى *​*كتبت دانة الحديدى وهانى الحوتى*​*حالة من الهدوء الحذر سادت محيط مجلس الوزراء، وذلك بعد تجدد الاشتباكات فى شارع القصر العينى، بين الأمن والمتظاهرين، على مدار الساعات الماضية، فى الوقت الذى أعلنت فيه وزاره الصحة وقوع 36 مصاباً خلال تلك الأحداث. *
*وفى محاولة لوقف تقدم قوات الأمن والجيش لجأ المتظاهرون بشارع القصر العينى إلى تجميع القمامة وإشعال النيران فيها فى منتصف الشارع، للفصل فيما بينهم وبين قوات الأمن، فيما أعتلى مجهولون المبنى الإدارى، المجاور لمبنى مجلس الشعب، وألقوا الحجارة على المتظاهرين. *
*من جانبه، قال الدكتور عادل العدوى، مساعد وزير الصحة إن إجمالى عدد المصابين بلغ حتى الآن 36 مصابا، وحالتهم جميعا مستقرة، موضحاً أنه تم تحويل 26 حالة إلى المستشفيات، وإسعاف 10 حالات فى مكان الحادث من خلال سيارات الإسعاف وفرق المسعفين. وأضاف: "تم تحويل 20 حالة إلى مستشفى القصر العينى وحالتين إلى مستشفى المنيرة وحالتين إلى مستشفى الهلال وحالة إلى المستشفى القبطى وحالة إلى مستشفى شبرا العام".*
*وتابع العدوى: "فرق المسعفين والفرق الطبية بالمستشفيات قامت بإسعاف جميع المصابين وتقديم الخدمات الطبية والعلاجية اللازمة لهم، على أن يتقرر خروج الحالات بعد أن تستقر حالتهم وتطمئن الفرق الطبية عليهم".*


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*أيمن نور معلقاً على أحداث التحرير: "لا لبلطجة العسكر"*​ *الجمعة، 16 ديسمبر 2011 - 15:06*
*



*
*الدكتور أيمن نور مؤسس حزب الغد *​*كتبت نورا فخرى*​*قال الدكتور أيمن نور، مؤسس حزب الغد والمرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، تعقيباً عن الإفراج عن نجله نور المعتقل خلال عمليه الكر والفر أمام مجلس الوزراء على خلفية محاولة فض الاعتصام بالقوة، "المطلوب بعد الإفراج عن ابنى نور بعد الاعتداء عليه بالضرب واحتجازه بمجلس الشعب هو الإفراج عن مصر وإسقاط حكم العسكر، لا لبلطجة العسكر".*
*من جانبه، علق المتحدث الإعلامى لحركة شباب 6 أبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية، يبدو أن الجنزورى كذب فيما قال إنه يرفض فض الاعتصام بالقوة، مضيفاً، "بعد كل المحاولات لفض الاعتصام بدس البلطجية وغيرهم، لم يبق إلا الحلول الأمنية وضرب المتظاهرين بوحشية وإحراق خيامهم".*
*وتابع أن "الجنزورى" يأبى أن يدخل مجلس الوزراء من الأبواب الخلفية، ويريد أن يجرى أول اجتماع بكامل هيئة مجلس الوزراء فى مقر مجلس الوزراء، على أن يدخلوا بتشريفة من الأبواب الرئيسية لمبنى مجلس الوزراء، موضحاً أنه بالرغم من كافة ما يحاولونه إلا أن أعداد المتظاهرين تتزايد عبر التوافد على ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*"البرادعى" يدين فض اعتصام "الوزراء" ويصف تعامل الأمن بـ"الوحشى"*​ 
*الجمعة، 16 ديسمبر 2011 - 15:11*




*الدكتور محمد البرادعى *​*كتبت نورا فخرى *​*رفض الدكتور محمد البرادعى، المدير السابق للوكالة الدولية للطاقة الذرية والمرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، فض اعتصام مجلس الوزراء بالقوة، معتبراً استخدام القوة المفرطة، والتى وصلت لحد الـ"الهمجية" و"الوحشية"، على وصفه، مخالفة لكافة القوانين الإنسانية. *
*وقال البرادعى، على صفحته الخاصة بموقع "تويتر" ظهر اليوم الجمعة، "حتى إذا كان الاعتصام مخالفًا للقانون، هل يتم فضه بهمجية ووحشية، هى فى ذاتها مخالفة أعظم لكل القوانين الإنسانية"، قائلاً، "ليس هكذا تدار الأوطان". *
*وتساءل البرادعى قائلاً، "إذا كان رئيس الوزراء له الصلاحيات التنفيذية لرئيس الجمهورية، بما فيها الأمن، فبأى سلطة تتدخل الشرطة العسكرية؟ أين المصداقية ومن المسئول؟".*


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*المعتصمون يهتفون*
*الجيش والشرطه ايد واحده*
*الجيش والشرطه ايد وسخة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*أسماء محفوظ: معتصمو مجلس الوزراء لن يغادروا قبل رحيل "الجنزورى"*
*قالت الناشطة أسماء محفوظ، عضو حزب التيار المصرى و6 إبريل سابقاً، إن أغلب المتظاهرين اتفقوا على البقاء بمجلس الوزراء حتى خروج المعتقلين وتحقيق أهداف الاعتصام برحيل الدكتور كمال الجنزورى وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى يترأسها أحد الشخصيات التى طرحها الميدان سابقاً. 

وتابعت فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أنها استجابت لقرار الأغلبية بالبقاء أمام مجلس الوزراء بعد رفض ما طرحته حول التوجه إلى ميدان التحرير لمنع استدراجهم لتكريس فكرة أن الثوار يبدأون العراك.

واستنكرت أسماء اعتداء الشرطة العسكرية على المستشفى الميدانى والقبض على عشرات المصابين، مشدده على تسمك المتظاهرين باستمرار اعتصامهم حتى تحقيق المطالب، مضيفة أن المجلس العسكرى يرتكب جرائم غير مقبولة ضد شعبه، قائلاً "لقد قمنا بثورة وغير مقبول التحايل عليها ولن نصمت على دم الشهداء". *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*"الجنزورى" يغادر مكتبه فى صمت.. ويرفض التعليق على الاشتباكات*
*رفض الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، رئيس حكومة الإنقاذ، التعليق على الأحداث الجارية أمام مجلس الوزراء، وخرج من مقر معهد التخطيط القومى بشارع صلاح سالم فى مدينة نصر "محبطاً"، قبيل ركوبه سيارته مغادراً مقر المعهد.

وبينما اصطف الصحفيون، أمام سيارة "الجنزورى"، للحصول على تصريحات منه حول الأحداث الجارية، ومعرفة وجهة نظر الحكومة، خرج "الجنزورى" والحزن يُخيّم على ملامح وجهه، ونظر إلى الصحفيين لثوانٍ معدودة فى صمت، ثم ركب سيارته مكتفياً بإشارات الرفض على التعليق أو الإدلاء بأى كلمات.

وكان "الجنزورى" قد وصل إلى مقر الهيئة العامة للاستثمار، الملاصقة لمقر وزارة التخطيط، صباح اليوم، وألغى بعض المقابلات التى كانت قد حددت له، فيما أجرى اتصالات هاتفية بالمجلس العسكرى ووزير الداخلية حول الأحداث الجارية أمام مجلس الوزراء، ثم غادر مقر "الاستثمار" لأداء صلاة الجمعة، وقال مساعدوه إنه لن يعود بعد الصلاة، لكنه عاد لمتابعة الوضع من مكتبه بمعهد التخطيط، ثم غادر المعهد فى حوالى الثانية و40 دقيقة عصراً.
يذكر أن "الجنزورى" رأس أمس، الخميس، اجتماعاً للجنة الوزارية للأمن الداخلى، بحضور وزراء الداخلية والعدل والبيئة والبترول، وممثل عن الأمن القومى، وذلك لدراسة المقترحات العاجلة لعودة الأمن فى مختلف الجمهورية، والتى تشمل التواجد الأمنى المكثف والفعّال فى كافة المناطق، والمواجهة المكثفة والحاسمة للهاربين من السجون والخارجين على القانون ورد الأسلحة التى سرقت. 

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*"الاستشارى" يعقد اجتماعاً طارئاً اليوم لمناقشة أحداث مجلس الوزراء*
*أكد الفقيه الدستورى الدكتور محمد نور فرحات، الأمين العام للمجلس الاستشارى، أن المجلس سيعقد اجتماعا طارئا مساء اليوم الجمعة بمقر مركز إعداد القادة، لمناقشة أحداث مجلس الوزراء التى وقعت صباح اليوم وما زالت ممتدة حتى الآن.

وعن استقالة المهندس أحمد خيرى، عضو المكتب السياسى للمصريين الأحرار، والدكتور معتز بالله عبد الفتاح، أستاذ العلوم السياسية بجامعة القاهرة، قال "فرحات" إنه لا يعلم شيئا عنها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*تراجعت قوات الجيش إلى المبنى الملحق بمجلس الشعب، وتدور الاشتباكات الآن بين المتظاهرين وقوات بالزى المدنى، التى تعتلى سطح المبنى المجاور لمجلس الشعب، كما لا تدور اشتباكات بين أهالى المنطقة والمتظاهرين بشارع مجلس الشعب الذين يقومون بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف على مبنى الإدارى المجاور لمجلس الشعب وتحاول قوات الجيش إطفاء النيران وتفرقة المتظاهرين عن طريق رشاشات المياه الضخمة.

وانتشرت الدرجات البخارية بكثافة لنقل المصابين إلى المستشفى الميدانى بميدان التحرير والكنيسة الإنجيلية بقصر الدوبارة، كما تتوافد الآن أعداد ضخمة من المتظاهرين للانضمام إلى معتصمى مجلس الوزراء، كما تقوم مجموعة من المتظاهرين بأداء صلاة العصر فى جماعة بشارع مجلس الشعب.

ويقع العشرات من المصابين بشارع قصر العينى نتيجة تبادل رشق الحجارة بين الطرفين وتقوم الدرجات البخارية بنقلهم، كما استقبل ميدان التحرير العشرات من سيارات الإسعاف لنقل المصابين.

يأتى ذلك وسط إصرار المعتصمين على استمرار الاعتصام لحين تنفيذ مطالب الثورة ونقل جميع صلاحيات المجلس العسكرى لحكومة انقاذ وطنى، كما قام بعض المعتصمين بنصب خيام استعدادا لاستقبال المعتصمين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*27 مصاباً يتلقون العلاج بـ"القصر العينى" بينهم 8 حالتهم خطيرة*
*أكد الدكتور شريف ناصح أمين، مدير عام مستشفيات جامعة القاهرة مستشفى القصر العينى القديم، بدأ فى تلقى المصابين منذ الساعة الثالثة فجراً، مشيراً إلى أن عدد المصابين بلغ 27 حالة بينهم 5 مصابين بطلق نارى، فيما تماثلت 17 حالة للشفاء بعد تلقيها العلاج اللازم، فيما تم احتجاز 8 حالات بسبب حالاتهم الخطرة.

وأشار ناصح فى تصريحات لـ "اليوم السابع" إلى أنه من بين الحالات مصابين بطلق نارى خرطوش، مشيراً إلى توافر مخزون المستشفى من الأدوية والمستلزمات الطبية التى تكفى لعلاج المصابين، لافتاً إلى إعلان حالة الطوارئ بأقسام المستشفى.

من جهة أخرى شهد مبنى الاستقبال والطوارئ بمستشفى القصر العينى اشتباكات عنيفة بالشوم بين عناصر من أمن المبنى والمرافقين للمصابين، بعد حالة الارتباك التى عمت أقسام المستشفى، بسبب توافد المصابين لتلقى العلاج، حيث قام أمن المستشفى بإجبار ذوى المصابين على الخروج من الاستقبال بالقوة، بحجة السماح للأطباء بالقيام بدورهم فى إسعاف المصابين والمرضى.

واتهم عمرو هلال، محامى العضو بجبهة الدفاع عن المعتقلين السياسيين، أمن المستشفى وطاقم إدارتها بالتعسف ضد المصابين، وفرض حالة من الكتمان على طرق علاج المصابين، مشيراً إلى أن المدير الإدارى لقسم الاستقبال والطوارئ بالمستشفى منع جميع وسائل الإعلام من التواصل مع المصابين، بالإضافة إلى قيامة بطرد ذويهم وجميع مرافقيهم.

وأكد ذوو المصابين أن عمليات الاعتداء على المعتصمين أمام مبنى مجلس الوزراء بدأت منذ الساعة الثانية من صباح اليوم، حيث جرت اشتباكات عنيفة بين المعتصمين وقوات الشرطة العسكرية بعد استفزازهم ورشقهم بالحجارة والزجاج من أعلى مبنى مجلس الوزراء، كما بدأت قوات الأمن المركزى والشرطة العسكرية فى التعامل مع المعتصمين بالذخيرة الحية فى الساعات الأولى من الصباح.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*فين اصحاب الفرح ؟؟؟؟
الأخوان والسلفيين
الكعكة انحشرت فى بلعومهم ... فأنخرسوا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

* cbc وcbc+2جايبين بث مباشر للاحداث *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*استمرار الاشتباكات أمام "الوزراء".. وإصابة 2 من قوات الجيش*
*استمرت حالة من الكر والفر بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، أمام مجلس الوزراء، منذ عصر اليوم، بعد الاشتباكات التى اندلعت منذ الساعات الأولى من الصباح وتجددت بعد صلاة الجمعة، لتسفر عن إصابة ما يقرب من 100 شخص حتى الآن. 

وبحسب شهود عيان، أصيب ضابطا جيش، أحدهما برتبة عقيد، وآخر نقيب، فضلاً عن العشرات من أفراد الشرطة العسكرية، بينما ذكر مصدر مسئول، وفق ما نشرته وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط أن المصابين فى صفوف القوات التى تتولى مهام تأمين المنشآت الحيوية بشارع القصر العينى يقدر بـ32 حالة.

من جهة أخرى، أشعل المتظاهرون النيران فى كشك تابع للأمن، ورددوا هتافات "الله أكبر"، دون الاحتكاك بأى من أفراد الأمن أو الجيش. كما ألقى بعض المتظاهرين زجاجات المولوتوف مجدداً على المبنى الإدارى المجاور لمجلس الشعب. 

وانتقلت الاشتباكات بين متظاهرى مجلس الوزراء وبين عدد من المجهولين، بشارع مجلس الشعب، وسيطر المتظاهرون على شارع القصر العينى وزحفوا نحو شارع مجلس الشعب وأشعلوا النيران به.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*صباحى: ليس مقبولاً الزج بجنود القوات المسلحة ضد المتظاهرين *
*قال حمدين صباحى، المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة على صفحتة بـ"تويتر"، إن الجيش على مدار تاريخه يحمى الوطن والشعب وليس مقبولا أن يزج أحد بجنوده فى أعمال عنف واعتداءات ضد المتظاهرين والمعتصمين، مشدداً على حق الاعتصام السلمى والتظاهر.

وأبدى صباحى رفضه فض اعتصام مجلس الوزراء بالقوة والاعتداء على المتظاهرين، مطالباً باستقالة المسئول عن إصدار قرار استخدام القوة فوراً، قائلاً: "من حقنا أن نعرف فورا من المسئول عن إدارة البلاد واتخاذ قرار فض الاعتصام بهذا الأسلوب، لابد من محاسبة المسئولين عن جر البلاد إلى أزمات متتالية".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*عاشور يدعو القوى الوطنية لتشكيل لجنة تقصى حقائق لأحداث "الوزراء"*
*أعلن سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين ورئيس اتحاد المحامين العرب ونائب رئيس المجلس الاستشارى، استنكاره لأحداث مجلس الوزراء ورفضه لكافة أشكال البلطجة والترويع أيا كان مصدرها التى تزج بالبلاد إلى حالة خطيرة يصعب تداركها.

يأتى ذلك قبيل افتتاح الجلسة الافتتاحية لأعمال مؤتمر المكتب الدائم لاتحاد المحامين العرب، الذى يعقد الآن فى عمان بالأردن، والتى يرأسها نقيب المحامين المصريين ورئيس الاتحاد.

ودعا "عاشور" فى تصريحات له كافة القوى الوطنية لتشكيل لجنة تقصى حقائق شعبية لمعرفة الحقيقة ومشعلى الفتنة، واتخاذ موقف حازم ضد جميع المستويات الرسمية وغير الرسمية المسئولة عما يجرى من فوضى وترويع للشارع المصرى، والتى تعرض الثورة للانتكاسة التى يصعب تداركها ـ بحسب قوله.

وطالب نقيب المحامين بعقد اجتماع طارئ للمجلس العسكرى والمجلس الاستشارى ومجلس الوزراء وكافة الأحزاب والقوى الوطنية لاتخاذ القرارات المناسبة وتحديد المسئولين عن الأحداث.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*"قصر العينى" يستقبل مصابين برصاص حى*
*تشهد عمليات طوارئ مستشفى قصر العينى على ادعاءات المجلس العسكرى حول المصابين فى فض اعتصام مجلس الوزراء، وقال الزميل محمد منير، والذى وُجد فى قلب المستشفى وقت الأحداث، إن قصر العينى استقبل عشرات المصابين من المتظاهرين، جراء تعدى قوات الشرطة العسكرية عليهم لفض اعتصامهم بالقوة، وهو ما أسفر أيضًا عن إصابة المهندس "حابى عنان الشهاوى" بطلقة من الرصاص الحى فى بطنه، وخضع لإجراء جراحة عاجلة لاستخراج الرصاصة، وتم استئصال جزء من أمعائه.

وقال "منير"، إن غالبية الإصابات ناتجة عن طلقات حية فى القدم وأماكن أخرى متفرقة، بالإضافة إلى كسور ناتجة عن عصى وهراوات استخدمتها قوات من الشرطة العسكرية فى مواجهة المعتصمين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*99 مصاباً حصيلة الاشتباكات.. والمشير يأمر بعلاجهم بـ"القوات المسلحة"*
*ارتفعت حصيلة الاشتباكات التى اندلعت منذ الساعات الأولى صباح اليوم، بين الأمن والمتظاهرين أمام مجلس الوزراء إلى 99 مصاباً، فى الوقت الذى أمر فيه المشير حسين طنطاوى، القائد العام، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، بعلاج جميع المصابين من المدنيين فى مستشفيات القوات المسلحة.

وبالتزامن مع استمرار حالة الكرّ والفرّ بين قوات الجيش والمتظاهرين بشارع قصر العينى، أعلنت وزارة الصحة ارتفاع عدد المصابين إلى 99، مؤكدة عدم وجود حالات وفاة حتى الآن. وقالت الوزارة، فى بيان لها، تم إسعاف 51 من المصابين فى موقع الاشتباكات، فى حين تم نقل 48 إلى المستشفيات القريبة من محيط الأحداث.

وقال الدكتور هشام شيحة، رئيس قطاع الطب العلاجى بوزارة الصحة، "يوجد 5 حالات مصابين بطلقات نارية"، فيما قدر الدكتور أحمد حسين عضو مجلس نقابة الأطباء والمتواجد بمستشفى قصر العينى عدد الحالات المصابة بطلق نارى بما يزيد على 7 حالات، بينهم حالة استوجبت استئصال جزء من المعدة لها والباقون جروحهم من متوسطة إلى خطيرة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

حالة R.N.N | شبكة رصد‏:
رصد | مجلس الوزراء - عاجل | مراسلنا : افراد الامن أعلي الاسطح يلقون قنابل الملوتوف والمتظاهرين يردوا باطلاق الالعاب النارية عليهم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

رصد | أحداث مجلس الوزراء | المشير طنطاوي يأمر بعلاج المصابين في مستشفيات القوات المسلحة


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> رصد | أحداث مجلس الوزراء | المشير طنطاوي يأمر بعلاج المصابين في مستشفيات القوات المسلحة



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*اليوم السابع: "الحرية والعدالة" يطالب بوقف الاشتباكات أمام "الوزراء" فوراً

 الجمعة، 16 ديسمبر 2011 - 17:48

فى أول تعليقٍ لحزب الحرية والعدالة على أحداث شارع مجلس الوزراء، دعا الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الحزب، المجلس العسكرى بوقفٍ فورى للاشتباكات والتراشق بالحجارة فى محيط مقر الحكومة. وتابع، "أطلب بشكل سريع تدخل المجلس العسكرى للتحفظ على الأشخاص الذين يرشقون الحجارة على المتظاهرين من فوق الأسطح.. ولدى تخوف من تكرار سيناريو شارع محمد محمود".

وقال رئيس حزب "الحرية والعدالة"، فى تصريحاتٍ لقناة "الجزيرة مباشر مصر"، إن الأمر خطير ويستدعى بدء تحقيق فورى، بواسطة لجنة تعلن نتائج عملها سريعاً لمعاقبة المتسببين فيما يحدث، وشدد على ضرورة إصدار "العسكرى" بياناً يشرح الملابسات.

وعن رأيه حول دعوة قوى سياسية وشبابية جموع المصريين للنزول إلى ميدان التحرير، استطرد مرسى، "الأمة مشغولة بأمور أكبر بكثير مما يقع.. الدعوة الآن إلى حشد المزيد من الأعداد للنزول إلى الميدان قد لا يبدو إيجابياً". 

وعن موقف "الحرية والعدالة" من الأحداث، أكد "مرسى" أن الحزب يطالب بالتهدئة، ويبدى استعداده لمشاركة فاعلة فى حوار عاجل على الأرض لإنهاء العنف، مبدياً قناعته بأحقية المتظاهرين فى الاعتصام السلمى بما لا يؤثر على مصالح المواطنين أو يضر أمنها.*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*احذروا يا أحباء ، علاجهم بمستشفيات عسكرية يعود لرغبة المشير في الحصول على أسمائهم ، ما يعني ملاحقتهم لاحقاً .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*المستشفى الميدانى: حالات الإصابة وصلت 700 وغير قادرين على استيعابهم*
*أكد طبيب استشارى بالمستشفى الميدانى داخل شارع الشيخ يوسف، قرب مقر مجلس الوزراء، ارتفاع أعداد الإصابات بين المتظاهرين نتيجة الاشتباكات العنيفة، إلى حوالى 700 مصاب، منذ الظهيرة حتى الآن، مضيفا أن المستشفى الميدانى أصبح غير قادر على استيعاب أعداد المصابين وإسعافهم.

وأشار الأطباء العاملون بالمستشفى الميدانى إلى وجود نقص حاد فى الأدوية من مضادات حيوية والبيتادين لتظهير الجروح، مستنكراً استمرار إلقاء الحجارة من فوق الأسطح على المتظاهرين، والتى تصيبهم بجروح بالغة.

وفى السياق ذاته، تواجد الكاتب الصحفى عمر طاهر بين صفوف المتظاهرين، وشارك أطباء المستشفى الميدانى فى نقل المصابين ومساعدتهم فى العلاج.

وطالب عمر طاهر، فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، بوقف إلقاء الحجارة على المتظاهرة، خصوصاً مع تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين، مضيفاً أن المعتصمين ظلوا أمام مجلس الوزراء طوال 20 يوماً، ولم يقم أحد منهم بالتعدى على قوات الجيش أو اقتحام المبانى أو مبنى مجلس الوزراء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*إصابة مصور "اليوم السابع" بجروح خلال اشتباكات مجلس الوزراء*
*أصيب الزميل محمد إبراهيم، المصور بجريدة اليوم السابع، بجرح فى رأسه جراء التراشق بالحجارة بين المتظاهرين أمام مجلس الوزراء، وبعض الأشخاص المجهولين أعلى المبنى الإدارى المجاور لمجلس الشعب.

وخلال الاشتباكات التى لا تزال مستمرة فى محيط مجلس الوزراء، تلقى إبراهيم حجرا فى رأسه ألقى عليه من أعلى المبنى الإدارى بجوار مجلس الشعب، وذلك أثناء تغطيته للأحداث وتصوير التراشق بالحجارة بين المواطنين وبعض من يعتلون المبنى الإدارى، فيما تم إسعاف الزميل بالمستشفى الميدانى، حيث تمت معالجة الجروح بخمس غرز، وأكد الطبيب المعالج أن الجرح الذى اقترب من العين ناتج عن اصطدام جسم صلب بالوجه وأسفر عن تمزق وجرح قطعى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*تعليق فى صفحة المجلس العسكرى بالفيس بوك

Hazem Hassan
يا مشير يا كلب يا ابن الكلب 
دورك جى 
وهيبقى زيك زي الكلب اللى مرمى فى القفص 
مسلط علينا كلابك يابن الكلاب 
بتموت فينا من فوق مبنى البرلمان اللى الكلاب بعونا علشان يدخلوا فيه، 
الثوره هتجيبك يا مشير
 وهيبقى زيك زى السفاح مبارك 
جوه القفص 
ومش هيبقى ليك محاكمه مدنيه هتبقى محاكمتك انت وكلابك محاكمه ثوريه 
متعرفش غير حبل المشنقه
اتفووووووو عليك ياللى أوسخ من شارون
http://www.facebook.com/#!/Egyptian.Armed.Forces*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*اندلعت النيران مرة أخرى بمبنى الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى والنقل البرى بالطابق الأرضى، وتصاعدت الأبخرة وغطت السحابة السوداء شارع القصر العينى، الذى شهد توافد الآلاف من المتظاهرين للانضمام إلى زملائهم فى الأحداث الجارية.

وواصل المتظاهرون إلقاء الحجارة فى اتجاه المبنى الإدارى المحترق أثناء محاولة البعض من السيطرة على الحريق محاولين منعهم من مواصلة إطفاء الحريق ومحاولين تشتيتهم مستخدمين الليزر، كما أشعلوا النيران فى كشك الأمن بشارع القصر العينى.

ومن جانبهم توقف الأشخاص المجهولون فوق الأبنية عن رشق المتظاهرين بالحجارة، فى حين تقع اشتباكات عنيفة بالحجارة بين المتظاهرين الذين تسلحوا بالألواح المعدنية لحمايتهم من الحجارة الملقاة وبين أهالى المنطقة على حد وصفهم فى شارع مجلس الشعب.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

حالة Tahrir News‏:
عمرو موسى على تويتر: استخدام القوة والعنف ضد المتظاهرين لم يعد مقبولاً مطلقاً.اطالب بتحقيق قضائي وان تعرض نتائجه في اسبوع من اليوم


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*تظاهر عشرات النشطاء مساء اليوم، الجمعة، أمام مقر قيادة المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية بالإسكندرية، للتنديد بالاعتداءات على المعتصمين بشارع مجلس الوزراء خلال اليومين الماضيين، مرددين هتافات تندد بما سموه "حكم العسكر"، والاعتداء على المعتصمات أمام مقر مجلس الوزراء.

طالب المتظاهرون المجلس العسكرى، والمشير طنطاوى، القائد العام رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، بترك إدارة شئون البلاد، وتسليمها لسلطة مدنية. ورددوا: "يا طنطاوى كفاية غباء.. أنت ما جتش باستفتاء"، و"قالوا قانون وحريات.. ضربوا كمان حتى البنات"، و"ده مفهومهم للتغيير.. أكلوا اخواتنا فى التحرير"، و"يا بلادنا ثورى ثورى.. لا طنطاوى ولا جنزورى"، و"مهما حاولت علينا تسيطر.. يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر".

وقالت ماهينور المصرى، الناشطة بحركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين، أن التظاهرات جاءت للمطالبة بعودة الجيش إلى ثكناته، وتسليم البلاد لسلطة مدنية، لأن وجود الجيش خلال الفترة السابقة أثبت أنه ليس الأجدر على إدارة شئون البلاد.

واتهم صفوان محمد، القيادى بحركة دعم البرادعى، وصاحب أول توكيل له، المجلس العسكرى بأنه قائد الثورة المضادة فى مصر، نافيا أن يقوم المتظاهرون اليوم بالاعتصام أمام المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية، بعد انتهاء التظاهرة، مشددا على استمرار الفعاليات خلال الفترة القادمة حتى تنفيذ جميع مطالب الثورة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر | احداث اعتصام مجلس الوزراء | 

 عاجل : التلفزيون المصري: هشام شيحة وكيل وزارة الصحة : قتيل و 105 جريح في مصادمات مجلس الوزراء*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | عاجل | رويترز : مقتل اثنين واصابة 131 في اشتباكات بين الشرطة العسكرية ومحتجين في مصر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qRejUIIGwTA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر | متابعات - أطباء التحرير" تحذر من أطباء ينتحلون هوية أعضاء الجمعية *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | عبد الجليل مصطفى ينسحب من اجتماع المجلس الاستشارى احتجاجا على حضور السلمى*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رويترز: مقتل 3 وإصابة 131 فى اشتباكات مجلس الوزراء 
الجمعة، 16 ديسمبر 2011 - 20:39
قالت وكالة رويترز إن مصادر طبية أكدت مقتل اثنين على الأقل سقطا فى اشتباكات فى وسط القاهرة اليوم، *


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*مؤكد استشهاد سيمون نصيف - عادل عبد الرحمن مصليحى و علاء عبد الهادى في احداث مجلس الوزراء حتى الآن"*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*تعرض  عماد عفت مدير مكتب مفتى الديار المصرية لاطلاق نار أمام مجلس  الوزراء وتم نقله لمستشفى القصر العينى حيث وافته متأثراُ بجراحة...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*
 المتظاهرين يحاولون إشعال النيران بمنى مجلس الشعب وكل محاولات التهدئه باءت بالفشل*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مؤكد استشهاد سيمون نصيف ..... *



*هل هو المرنم سيمون نصيف ....؟؟؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*






الشهيد الشيخ عماد عفت الذي استشهد اليوم بطلق ناري في  القلب ...أمين عام الفتوى بدار الإفتاء والذي أفتى في وقت سابق بأن التصويت  لفلول الحزب الوطنى المنحل وجميع أعضاء مجلس الشعب السابقين عنه فى  الانتخابات البرلمانية يعد مخالفا للشرع و حرام شرعاً, خاصة بعد ما حدث  بالبلاد من فساد وإهدار للحقوق على أيدى الوطنى المنحل وقياداته خلال  الدورات البرلمانية السابقة
*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل هو المرنم سيمون نصيف ....؟؟؟*



*معرفش صدقنى لو فى جديد هنشره فوراً*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأكيد من د. منى مينا حالا ان سيمون نصيف عايش بس مصاب*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*                 مصابة في احداث مجلس الوزراء تحكي طريقة الاعتداء عليها   *


[YOUTUBE]pvEg1J5SRNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*وزارة الصحة: حالتا وفاة، وأكثر من 220 مصاباً حصيلة أحداث مجلس الوزراء حتى الآن*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*أ. غادة شهبندر: لا يزال هناك عدد كبير معتقل من الثوار داخ مجلس الشعب*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2011)

على الرغم أن ذلك لم يحدث أثناء ثورة 25 يناير،  إلا أنه حدث بعدها، فوجئ المشاركون في اعتصام مجلس الوزراء أثناء فضه  بالقوة، برفع بعض عناصر من الجيش لأسلحتهم في وجه المتظاهرين وتهديدهم بشكل  مباشر.
وكانت عدسات مصوري مصراوي قد رصدت تهديدات من قبل بعض قوات الجيش للمتظاهرين، بتوجيه الأسلحة تجاههم.
واستطاع العديد من المتظاهرين الحصول على طلقات رصاص قالوا أنهم حصلوا عليها أثناء الاشتباكات.
وكانت  قوات من الجيش قد فضت اعتصام مجلس الوزراء بالقوة، وتمكنت من السيطرة على  شارع مجلس الشعب، وطاردت قوات من الشرطة العسكرية والجيش المعتصمين في  الشوارع المجاورة لمقر مجلس الوزراء.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*فيديو تاكيد مقتل الشيخ عماد عفت 
[YOUTUBE]O-_o_XrRnX4[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*بالفيديو قوى جدا محمود سعد وكلام خطير جدا عن حقيقة مايحدث الان امام مجلس الوزراء






*[YOUTUBE]OxYhbkyZWWQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*إشعال النيران داخل مجلس الوزراء 
 الاهرام
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الشهيد علاء عبد الهادى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*النيران تلتهم غرفة أخرى بمبنى هيئة الطرق والكبارى دون وصول اى قوات للدفاع المدنى حتى الان*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*الشرطة العسكرية تلقي القبض على بعض الثوار  المعتصمين أمام مجلس الوزراء  وسوف يتم تحويلهم الى نيابة السيدة زينب (محكمة جنوب القاهرة) . وتم  الإفراج عن منى سيف .    
وقد حصل الدستور الأصلي على أسماء المعتقلين اليوم وهم كالأتي :    
.إيهاب ناصر 28 سنة   
. محمد عبد الحميد 19 س    
.هاني سمير 31 سنة    
.رؤوف خطاب حسن 56 س    
.إسماعيل فاروق 41 س     
.إسلام إبراهيم 43 س    
.علي أحمد علي 13 س    
.محمد عبد الرحمن صادق 28 س    
.عبد الرازق عصام 18 س    
.وجدي محمد محمد 14 س    
.محمد عبد النبي محمد 17 س    
.أشرف عباس عباس 49 س    
.محمود مصطفى حسين 26 س .*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*فيديو ■  مداخلة من نائب رئيس حزب الغد وتفاصيل خطيره عن احداث اليوم و اصابع الاتهام تشير  تتجه الي الاسلاميين

*
[YOUTUBE]cL19XJYxDRs[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9llnvd6ht3s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*هل سنسمع بيان استقاله الجنزوري انهارده ولا بكره 
سؤال من ابو عياد 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*دار الإفتاء المصرية تعلن وفاة الشيخ عماد عفت بطلق ناري في أحداث شارع القصر العيني في بيان رسمي وتحتسبه عند الله شهيداً*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*عاجل | إلقاء كرات نارية على مبنى الطرق و الكبارى الملاصق لمبنى مجلس الوزراء*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*النيران تلتهم الان أجزاء متعددة من مبنى هيئة الطرق والكبارى..وقوات الجيش تكثف وجودها لحماية السفارة الامريكية*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*سقوط مصابين جدد.. واشتباكات بين المتظاهرين ومسلحين بـ"زى مدنى"*



*حالة من الذعر أصابت المقيمين فى شارع القصر العينى، ومحيط مجلس الوزراء مساء اليوم، بعد سماع إطلاق نار بشكل كثيف، فيما سقط عشرات المصابين بأعيرة نارية وخرطوش، فى تجدد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين، وأفراد الأمن، إضافة إلى مسلحين يرتدون زياً مدنياً. 

وأكدت مصادر بالمستشفى الميدانى، عجز الأطباء المتواجدين فى موقع الاشتباكات عن التعامل الطبى مع المصابين، فى ظل تزايد أعدادهم بشكل لافت على مدار الساعة الماضية.

ودخلت الاشتباكات بين الأفراد الذين يؤمنون مبنى رئاسة الوزراء ومبنى دعم اتخاذ القرار إلى مرحلة تبادل كرات النار، وأسفرت عن احتراق بعض أجزاء مبنى اتخاذ القرار، ولكن هناك أفراد من داخل المبنى سرعان ما يسيطرون على هذه الحرائق. 

كما شكل عدد من أهالى الشوارع المحيطة بمجلس الوزارء لحانا شعبية لإغلاق الشارع وحراسته بعد احتدام الاشتباكات، وبسؤال بعض أفراد هذه اللجان والذين يحرسون شارع حسين حجازى الموازى لشارع مجلس الوزراء، أكدوا أنهم يحمون الشارع فقط بعد حدوث بعض الاعتداءات على الممتلكات العامة وليس لهم دخل بالأحداث.

كانت وكالة الأنباء الألمانية قد ذكرت فى تقرير لها أن مستشفى القصر العينى استقبل حالة وفاة للمتظاهرين، مشيرة ـ بحسب مصادر طبية ـ إلى أن أحد المصابين وصل إلى المستشفى جثة هامدة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*لجان الدفاع عن الثورة يعلن استمرار الاعتصام بميدان التحرير*
*أعلن ائتلاف لجان الدفاع عن الثورة استمراره فى الاعتصام بالتحرير، مطالباً كافة الفصائل الثورة بالعودة إلى ميدان التحرير والتوحد حتى النصر أو الشهادة على حد قولهم، لتحقيق عدة مطالب رئيسية على رأسها عودة الجيش إلى ثكناته وتسليم السلطة فورا إلى مجلس رئاسة مدنى وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى حقيقية لا تتضمن الفلول. 

كما تضمنت مطالب لجان الدفاع عن الثورة الإفراج عن كافة المعتقلين من الثوار، ومن الضباط الأحرار، مع محاسبة كل من قام بدور فى الجرائم ضد الإنسانية من استخدام الرصاص الحى وغازات الحرب الكيميائية. 

ودعا لجان الدفاع عن الثورة، المصريين بالنزول إلى الميادين والاستمرار على الطريق حتى نحقق لكل مواطن العزة والكرامة والأمان والعدالة والرخاء.

وأعرب "الدفاع عن الثورة" عن رفضه الكامل لاستخدام العنف ضد المتظاهرين، مطالباً بالتحقيق فى الجرائم المرتكبة على حد قوله. *


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصاصة ٩ مم من معركة مجلس الوزراء




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*حالة ارتباك حول رصد عدد الشهداء فى اشتباكات مجلس الوزراء*
*حالة من الارتباك سيطرت على رصد حالات الوفيات التى حدثت نتيجة اشتباكات بمجلس الوزراء، حيث قالت وكالة رويترز، إن مصادر طبية أكدت مقتل اثنين على الأقل سقطا، ونقلت عن مصدر بالمستشفى الميدانى إن شخصا ثالثا توفى متأثرا بجروحه إثر إصابته بطلق نار.

من جانبه أعلن الدكتور خالد الخطيب، رئيس الإدارة المركزية للرعاية الحرجة والعاجلة بوزارة الصحة، مقتل شخص بين المصابين فى أحداث الاشتباكات أمام مجلس الوزراء أثناء تلقيه العلاج بمستشفى القصر العينى.

بينما أكد أحد العاملين بالمستشفى الميدانى الموجودة بشارع الشيخ يوسف بارتفاع حالات الوفيات بين صفوف المتظاهرين من جراء الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن إلى 5 وفيات، جميعها مصابة بطلق نارى وتم نقلهم جميعا الى مستشفى القصر العينى الفرنساوى.

وحصل "اليوم السابع" على بيانات أحد المتوفيين من خلال البطاقة الشخصية التى كان يحملها ويدعى عبد الله وليد عبد الله، ويبلغ من العمر عشرين عاما، وذكر فى البطاقة بأنه يقطن فى 30 شارع على عبد الكريم بالكابلات بمنطقة المطرية، ويعمل شاعرا، وقد أصيب بطلق نارى فى الجانب الأيمن من الرأس اخترق الرأس واستقر فى الجمجمة، وكان من بين صفوف القتلى مصطفى كامل والذى كان قد ادعى بأنه صاحب إنزال العلم الإسرائيلى من على السفارة الإسرائيلية، كما توفى كلا من عادل عبد الرحمن مصلحى "طلقة فى ظهره"، وعلاء عبد الهادى – طالب بكلية الطب جامعة عين شمس "طلقه من انفه إلى مخه".

ومن جهة أخرى انتقلت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين بشارع القصر العينى إلى مقر مركز المعلومات ودعم اتخاذ القرار التابع لمجلس الوزراء، وقام المتظاهرون برشق المبنى بالحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف، مما أدى لتحطيم واجهة المبنى، كما قاموا بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف الحارقة على المبنى الإدارى المجاور لمجلس الشعب، مما أدى إلى إشتعال النيران بالطابق السفلى والطابق الأول، وقام أشخاص من داخل المبنى بإخماد الحريق باستخدام المياه، كما اشتعلت النيران بالدور الثالث بمبنى الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى التابعة لوزارة النقل.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*نشطاء يتداولون صورة لاعتداء الأمن على منتقبة





*​*

تداول النشطاء على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى الفيس بوك  وتويتر صور تغطيات "اليوم السابع" لأحداث مجلس الوزراء، وخاصة صورة تظهر  فيها سيدة منتقبة تتعرض للضرب على أيدى قوات الشرطة العسكرية الموجودة أمام  مجلس الوزراء.

وكان قد أكد طبيب استشارى بالمستشفى الميدانى داخل شارع الشيخ يوسف، قرب  مقر مجلس الوزراء، ارتفاع أعداد الإصابات بين المتظاهرين نتيجة الاشتباكات  العنيفة، إلى حوالى 700 مصاب، منذ بداية الأحداث، مضيفا أن المستشفى  الميدانى أصبح غير قادر على استيعاب أعداد المصابين وإسعافهم.




* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد | صوره الشيخ عماد عفت مدير مكتب مفتى الديار المصرية لحظه إستشهاده اليوم #RNN #SCAF*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*د: ايمن نور | في مداخله للجزيره مباشر مصر | حزب غد الثورة يسحب موافقته على تكليف الجنزورى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*د: ايمن نور | نطلب من المجلس العسكرى أن يتنحى فوراً عن سلطاته السياسية و تسليم السلطة لمجلس رئاسى مدنى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kkDxxSiP3Sc[/YOUTUBE]

*كداب كدب الابل *

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

كارثه | حريق المجمع العلمي المصري الذي يضم اقد المخطوطات في مصر

[YOUTUBE]gURHa1qCurI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد | بعد تأكيدها سقوط 5وفيات.. نوارة تتراجع: ''نريد جهة مستقلة لحصر الأعداد'' #RNN

  بعد تأكيدها بأن هناك 5 حالات وفاة بينهم طفل بالغ من العمر 14 عام جراء  الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن أمام مجلس الوزراء.. تراجعت الناشطة  السياسية، نوارة نجم، عن تأكيداتها، وطالبت بجهة مستقلة تعلن عن عدد  الوفيات.*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*خبار مصر | متابعات - قبطى يضع صورة شهيد الازهر على صفحتة الشخصيه #enn #egypt 

 تضامناً مع شهيد الأزهر الشيخ عماد عفت أمين الفتوى الكتابية بدار الإفتاء  وأحد علماء الأزهر وضع قبطى صورته قبل استشهاده على صفحتة الشخصيه بموقع  التواصل الإجتماعى فيس بوك وقال , 
 تقديرا مني كمصري قبل ان اكون قبطيا  و اعتز بمصريتي قبل كوني قبطيا ..... فقد وضعت صورة الشيخ عماد الدين عفت  شهيد اليوم كصورة شخصية تجليلا مني له ...  ليس معني ان اكون قبطيا ان اكون ولائي للكنيسة اكثر من ولائي لمصر  فالكنيسة لها مني كل التقدير و الحب والاحترام وانها علمتني ان احب كل  ابناء الوطن بغض النظر عن دينهم ..... وهذا ما اطلبه من اخواني الاخوان و  السلفين ... ان يكون ولائنا لمصر اولا قبل اي انتماء اخر حتي وان كان ديني  ولا تجعل من اي مؤسسه ان تعبر عن رأيك انت . فانت وحدك المسؤال عن رأيك  وليس اي شخص او جماعة ....... اتمني ان نكون واحدا كي نعبر بمصر لبر الامان  .... 
 الامضاء : شاب مصري بس
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

* اخبار مصر | احداث اعتصام مجلس الوزراء | #ENN #OccupyCabinet #Egypt
 صورة الشهيد علاء عبد الهادي*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*قصيده وبيقولك حموا الثوره للشاعر محمد سعيد 

 إسمع يامجلسنا العنيد
 هيموت شهيد هيقوملكم مليون شهيد
 إنتهى زمن الخرس 
 إنتهى زمن العبيد

  الشاعر محمد سعيد *

[YOUTUBE]6d04vzd7xs4#! [/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]FxPv_uth1M0 [/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*معتز عبدالفتاح : بعد أن أبلغنا رؤيتنا للجميع، استقال عدد  من أعضاء المجلس الاستشاري، وبعض هؤلاء هم: نادية مصطفى، منار الشوربجي،  زياد علي، لبيب السباعي، حسن نافعة، شريف زهران، حنا جريس، معتز عبد  الفتاح. كنا نود أن نكون أكثر قدرة على تقريب وجهات النظر بين إدارة الحكم  وإرادة المجتمع، لكن الفجوة هائلة وأتمنى أن يتم تجسيرها بطرق أفضل في  المستقبل.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر | الحياة2: المجلس العسكرى يحيل احداث مجلس الوزراء للنيابة العامة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | صحافة - الاهرام | بيان للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة يؤكد أن الأحداث بدأت بالتعدي على ضابط يؤدي واجبه #RNN #SCAF

 أكد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة أن ما شهدته منطقة مجلس الوزراء من  أحداث اليوم الجمعة، ونتج عنها العديد من أعمال الفوضى والتداعيات  المختلفة، جاءت نظرا للتعدي على ضابط يؤدي واجبه اليومي المعتاد في المرور  على عناصر التأمين في داخل وخارج مجلس الشعب، مما أثار حفيظة عناصرالخدمة  بالتدخل لفض الحدث، وانتهى الأمر إلى عودة الضابط إلى مقره بمجلس الشعب. 

 وأضاف المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة في بيان له الليلة: لقد تجمعت مجموعات  من الأفراد والمتظاهرين على مدار اليوم، وقامت بالتعدي على المنشآت  الحيوية، والتراشق بالحجارة وأعيرة الخرطوش وزجاجات المولوتوف، مما أسفر عن  هدم أحد أسوار مجلس الشعب في محاولة لاقتحامه، بالإضافة إلى تعرض بعض  أجزاء مجلس الشورى إلى التدمير وإصابة العديد من الأفراد. 

 وفي  هذا الصدد يؤكد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة "أن عناصر التأمين لم تقم بأي  عمل لفض الاعتصام، ونحن متواصلون مع بعض العناصر الشبابية التي تشاركنا في  الحفاظ على تأمين واستقرار هذه المنطقة.. كما يؤكد التزام عناصر التأمين  بضبط النفس لأعلى درجة ممكنة وعدم التعدي على المواطنين أو المعتصمين أو  المتظاهرين".*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*فيديو || عااااااااجل جدا بيان من المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحه الان







[YOUTUBE]Y4BOopyuJLA[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*بخصوص استشهاد قبطى اليوم امام مجلس الوزراء   *

[YOUTUBE]W88mGcckAnY[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

* اخبار مصر | احداث اعتصام مجلس الوزراء | #ENN #OccupyCabinet #Egypt
 صورة حريق بداخل مجلس الشعب*



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*ننشر أسماء الشهداء فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء*
*قال الدكتور أحمد حسين، عضو مجلس نقابة الأطباء والموجود بمستشفى القصر العينى، لمتابعة اشتباكات مجلس الوزراء، إن هناك 4 حالات وفاة بطلقات نارية بمستشفى القصر العينى والقصر العينى الفرنساوى.

وأضاف، أسماء المتوفين هم علاء محمد عبد الهادى طالب بكلية طب عين شمس، إثر إصابته بطلق نارى فى الرأس، وعادل عبد الرحمن مصيلحى 20 عاما بطلق نارى فى البطن، وكلاهما توفيا بمستشفى القصر العينى، فى الوقت الذى شهدت فيه مستشفى القصر الفرنساوى وجود حالتين هما: الشيخ عماد عفت، أمين لجنة الإفتاء بدار الإفتاء وأحمد محمد منصور شاب فى العشرينيات من عمرة إثر طلق نارى فى الرأس.

وأشار إلى وجود صعوبة بالغة فى الحصول على تقارير طبية دقيقة حول المصابين والمتوفين، مناشدا عميد الكلية بحل المشكلة.

وبالنسبة لمستشفى المنيرة، أكد الدكتور محمد شوقى أنه استقبل 27 حالة إصابة، منها حالة مصابة بطلق نارى فى البطن تجرى لهم عملية جراحية فى البطن، بالإضافة إلى حالة تم تحويلها للقصر العينى فى حين غادر المستشفى 24 حالة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*النائب العام ينتدب فريقاً من المحققين فى أحداث "الوزراء"*
*أكد المستشار عادل السعيد المتحدث الرسمى للنيابة العامة والنائب العام المساعد، أن فريقاً من النيابة العامة توجه إلى المستشفيات فور وقوع أحداث العنف بين الشرطة العسكرية والمعتصمين بشارع القصر العينى، وذلك لمباشرة التحقيقات حول الحادث وسماع أقوال المصابين والشهود. 

وأشار السعيد إلى أن النيابة العامة ستواصل تحقيقاتها حول ملابسات الحادث، وتنتدب الطب الشرعى لمعاينة ومعرفة آثار الجريمة وسبب الوفاة والإصابات. 

وقال مصدر بالمستشفى الميدانى، إن شخصا ثالثا توفى متأثرا بجروحه إثر إصابته بطلق نارى، لكن وزارة الصحة ومصدر عسكرى قالا إن 131 من النشطاء والمجندين أصيبوا اليوم فى الاشتباكات بين مئات المحتجين وقوات الشرطة العسكرية التى حاولت فى الساعات الأولى من الصباح فض اعتصام مجلس الوزراء، من جانبه أعلن الدكتور خالد الخطيب، رئيس الإدارة المركزية للرعاية الحرجة والعاجلة بوزارة الصحة، مقتل شخص بين المصابين فى أحداث الاشتباكات أمام مجلس الوزراء أثناء تلقيه العلاج بمستشفى القصر العينى، وقال الخطيب إن عدد المصابين ارتفع إلى 133 حالة تم إسعاف 60 منها فى مكان الأحداث، من خلال المستشفى الميدانى، وسيارات الإسعاف وفرق المسعفين، وتم تحويل 60 أخرى إلى مستشفيات القصر العينى والمنيرة وشبرا والفرنساوى والهلال وغيرها، كما تقوم الفرق الطبية بعمل الإسعافات اللازمة لها، وأشار إلى أنه متواجد حاليا بالقرب من شارع مجلس الشعب (مكان الاشتباك) فى المستشفى الميدانى للاطمئنان على توافر كافة المستلزمات الطبية وفرق المسعفين وسيارات الإسعاف لإسعاف المصابين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*غادر عمرو موسى المرشح المتحمل لرئاسة الجمهورية وأبو العلا ماضى رئيس حزب الوسط اجتماع المجلس الاستشارى بعد 3 ساعات من الجلسة الطارئة لمناقشة أحداث مجلس الوزراء.

وقال أبو العلا ماضى لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن المجلس الاستشارى علق اجتماعاته لحين تحقيق المطالب المتمثلة فى الوقف الفورى للعنف والاشتباكات بشارع القصر العينى، وإحالة المسئولين عن الأحداث للتحقيق أمام قاض منتدب، وإعلان النتائج الأولية فى أسرع وقت، وتقديم المجلس العسكرى اعتذارا صريحا إلى الثوار.

وأضاف أبو العلا أن 8 من أعضاء المجلس، قدموا استقالتهم فى الاجتماع.*


----------



## esambraveheart (16 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *رصاصة ٩ مم من معركة مجلس الوزراء*





!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*كعب فارغ الطلقه   " ســـــــــــــــــــــــليم " ..*
* و لو كنتم حاتستخدموا طلقه زى دى كدليل .. يبقي حا تضيعوا حقكم بايديكم ..*
*لان خبراء المعمل الجنائي حايبطلو الدليل ده بسهوله و يكذبوكم .*​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*أصدر حزب الأخوان بيانا، وصل "بوابة الشروق" نسخة منه، طالب فيه كافة الجهات المعنية بتحمل مسئولياتهم التاريخية والوطنية وضرورة العمل على وقف الاحداث التي تدفع المشهد إلي تكرار ما حدث في شارع محمد محمود.

 واعتبر الحزب في بيانه أن ما حدث أمام مجلس الوزراء ما هو إلا محاولة للفت الأنظار عن العملية الانتخابية.

كل يبكى على ليلاه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*القاهرة، مصر (CNN) -- تتصاعد الأحداث بمصر بعد تجدد الاشتباكات بين معتصمي مجلس الوزراء والشرطة العسكرية، اثر أنباء  احتجاز احد المعتصمين داخل مقر مجلس الوزراء، و الاعتداء عليه بالضرب، ما أدى إلى إشعال الموقف و التراشق بالحجارة بين الطرفين بشارع مجلس الوزراء والشوارع المحيطة به.

ومع سقوط  مئات الجرحى والمصابين واشتعال النيران في عدد من المباني و السيارات، ظل الصمت مسيطراً على حكومة كمال الجنزوري والمجلس العسكري الحاكم منذ اندلاع الأحداث.

يأتي ذلك بينما يجتمع المجلس الاستشاري بشكل طارئ، بحضور العضو عمرو موسى، المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، وأحد أعضاء المجلس العسكري، لبحث تداعيات الاشتباكات.

وقال نشطاء سياسيون في تصريحات لـCNN  بالعربية، إن ما يجري أمام مجلس الوزراء يشبه أحداث 19 نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني، و التي أدت إلى سقوط ضحايا، بعد اقتحام ميدان التحرير لفضه بالقوة من المتظاهرين.

كما جددوا مطالبهم بإقالة حكومة الجنزوري، وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ حقيقية و معبرة عن أهداف الثورة، والتحقيق مع المتورطين بأحداث مجلس الوزراء.

ورفض  حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لـ"الإخوان المسلمين" في بيان له، الاعتداء على المعتصمين ومحاولة فض اعتصامهم بالقوة، وطالب جميع الجهات المعنية بتحمُّل مسؤولياتها الوطنية والعمل على الوقف الفوري لهذه الأحداث التي تدفع المشهد إلى تكرار ما حدث في شارع محمد محمود، و لفت الأنظار عن العملية الانتخابية وجر البلاد إلى أزمات مفتعلة تحيد عن الانتقال السلمي للسلطة.

كما دعا المجلس العسكري والجهات المعنية إلى "التحرك العاجل لوقف هذه الاعتداءات، وخاصةً من أولئك الذين يلقون بالحجارة على المعتصمين من أعلى البنايات الحكومية المحيطة بشارع مجلس الوزراء، وإجراء تحقيق عاجل."

وقالت الناشطة السياسية إسراء عبد الفتاح، إن ما يحدث أمام مجلس الوزراء، من اشتباكات بين عناصر الشرطة العسكرية ومعتصمي مجلس الوزراء، "يعيد إلى الأذهان أحداث 19 من نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني الماضي، والتي اعتدت خلالها قوات الشرطة  على المتظاهرين السلميين بميدان التحرير لفضه بالقوة" على حد تعبيره.

وأضافت إسراء أن المجلس العسكري "يتعامل بنفس منطق وأسلوب النظام السابق في التعامل مع المتظاهرين، ولم يتعلم من أحداث ثورة 25 يناير،" واتهمت بعض عناصر الشرطة العسكرية بـ"ضرب وسحل بعض الفتيات والسيدات من المتظاهرين."

وتطرقت أيضاً إلى ما أدلت به السلطات المصرية لجهة نفي مسؤوليتها عن الأحداث واتهام "بلطجية" بإلقاء الحجارة على المحتجين فقالت إن ذلك - على فرض صحته - "يثير التساؤلات حول مسؤوليته عن حماية منشآت الدولة والمتظاهرين السلميين."

من جانبه اعتبر أحمد ماهر، الناشط السياسي بحركة "6 أبريل،" وعضو ائتلاف شباب الثورة، أن الاشتباكات: "دليل على أن المجلس العسكري هو من يوتر ويصعد الأحداث، بعد قيام عناصر من الجيش باعتقال بعض المعتصمين داخل مجلس الشعب والاعتداء عليهم، ما أدى إلى إشعال الموقف،" على حد تعبيره.

و شدد ماهر على أن المتظاهرين "سيستمرون في اعتصامهم أمام مجلس الوزراء، حتى يتم الاستجابة لمطالبهم،  بإقالة حكومة الجنزوري وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطني معبرة عن طموحات وأهداف الثورة، واستكمال التحقيقات حول أحداث 19 نوفمبر، وفتح تحقيق لما يحدث من اعتداءات على المتظاهرين."

وأوضح ماهر أن منع المعتصمين دخول رئيس الحكومة إلى مجلس الوزراء: "سببه التفاف المجلس العسكري على طلبات المتظاهرين باختياره لرجل يتعامل بفكر العقد التاسع من القرن الماضي وعدم تشكيله لحكومة إنقاذ حقيقية، فضلا عن اختيار مجلس استشاري لا يعبر عن القوى الثورية وبعض أفراده من أحزاب كرتونية والحزب الوطني المنحل،" على حد تعبيره.

أما حزب "المصريون الأحرار" فطالب الجنزوري بإصدار بيان يشرح فيه الوضع الميداني أمام مجلس الوزراء، أو على الأقل إخراج متحدث رسمي عن مجلس الوزراء، لتفسير واقعة التعدي على أحد المتظاهرين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *كعب فارغ الطلقه   " ســـــــــــــــــــــــليم " ..*
> * و لو كنتم حاتستخدموا طلقه زى دى كدليل .. يبقي حا تضيعوا حقكم بايديكم ..*
> *لان خبراء المعمل الجنائي حايبطلو الدليل ده بسهوله و يكذبوكم .*​



* استاذ عصام انا غمقت الصوره شويه 
الرصاصه مضروبه فعلا



*​


----------



## esambraveheart (16 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *استاذ عصام انا غمقت الصوره شويه *
> *الرصاصه مضروبه فعلا*
> *
> 
> *​


* كعب الطلقة سليم يا ابني .. و حتي المجند المستجد يقدر يقول لك كده بسهوله و ثقه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> * كعب الطلقة سليم يا ابني .. و حتي المجند المستجد يقدر يقول لك كده بسهوله و ثقه*​



* مش هدخل في نقاش علشان قايم ازاكر شويه 
بس اللي انا متاكد منه 
انها طلقه ميري 
مصانع حربيه حلوان 9 مللي
مضروبه ركز في النص الجزء ده بيكون املس وهو سليم 
لولا انا والدي في البيت كنت صورتلك الرصاصه قبل وبعد علشان تتاكد
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*لمنع القيل والقال *

[YOUTUBE]MChw2kqlRG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*المستشفى الميدانى: ارتفاع أعداد المصابين لـ 498 فى اشتباكات "الوزراء"*
*كشف محمد مصطفى،مسئول التنظيم بالمستشفى الميدانى لاعتصام مجلس الوزراء، وصول أعداد المصابين حتى الآن فى اشتباكات مجلس الوزراء إلى 498 حالة منذ العاشرة صباحا، والتى تضمنت 10 حالات مصابة بطلقات نارية و23 حالة حالة مصابة بالخرطوش، وتباينت بقية الأعداد بين حالات اختناق بالغاز وكسور وجروح وكدمات نتيجة قصفهم بالزجاج والطوب وكسر الرخام.

وأكد مصطفى، أن المستشفى الميدانى الوحيد فى مكان الاشتباكات حاليا موجود أمام كنيسة السيدة مريم يتعرض لضغط شديد بسبب ارتفاع حالات الإصابات مع استمرار الاشتباكات نظرا لرفض المصابين الانتقال إلى المستشفيات بسيارات الإسعاف، خوفا من اعتقالهم من قبل قوات الأمن فيما بعد.*


----------



## esambraveheart (16 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *مش هدخل في نقاش علشان قايم ازاكر شويه *
> *بس اللي انا متاكد منه *
> *انها طلقه ميري *
> *مصانع حربيه حلوان 9 مللي*
> ...



*طيب .. قارن بين الصوره دي و بين صورة الطلقه اللي انت بتقول انها مضروبه... و لاحظ " عدم مركزية مكان التصادم و كذلك غوصه في كعب المقذوف المضروب " كنتيجة لاصطدام مطرقة السلاح الذي منه اطلقت الطلقة مع كعب الطلقه المضروبه عند اطلاق المقذوف بعد الضغط علي الزناد.*​ 





​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> * طيب .. قارن بين الصوره دي و بين صورة الطلقه اللي انت بتقول انها مضروبه... و لاحظ " عدم مركزية مكان التصادم و كذلك غوصه في كعب المقذوف " الناتج عن اصطدام مطرقة السلاح الذي منه اطلقت الطلقة مع كعب الطلقه المضروبه عند اطلاق المقذوف بعد الضغط علي الزناد.*



*مازلت عند رائي 
دول مضروبين 
والصوره التانيه مضروبه 
الاختلاف ان الرصاصه الاولي اللي من موقع الاحداث مضروبه من طبنجه يعني اللي يضرب الررصاصه ابره 
امال الرصاصتين دول مضروبين 
من مسدس ساقيه " سميت "
بمطرقه ولفه البكره معلمه في حافه الطلقه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*نسيت اقول لحضرتك ان الطلقه الاولي عيار 9 ملي 
اما الرصاصتين دول عيار 45 خاص بالمدسات الساقيه
يعني مفيش وجه مقارنه  
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*ملحوظه بس يا استاذ عصام 
انا هوقف نقاش لحد حد حتي لو حضرتك رديت 
مش عدم تقدير ليك 
بس علشان الموضوع ميتحولش لحوار وعلشان قايم ازاكر 
تصبح علي خير 
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (16 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *دول مضروبين *​


*يا ابني دقق و بلاش التسرع ده و الاصرار علي الخطاء و ادعاء المعرفه و انت لم تدرس شيئا من هذا الكلام.*
*الطلقه يسار الصوره " سليمه " .. اي قبل اطلاق النار.*
*الطلقة يمين الصوره " مضروبه" .. اي بعد اطلاق النار .*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*موسى يطالب بالتحقيق فى أحداث اشتباكات مجلس الوزراء *
*طالب عمرو موسى، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، بتعليق اجتماعات المجلس الاستشارى حتى يتم تحقيق مطالب المعتصمين والمتظاهرين، كما طالب عمرو موسى خلال مشاركته فى اجتماع المجلس مساء اليوم والذى غادرة قبل انتهاء الجلسة لضرورة وقف استخدام العنف والقوة تجاه المتظاهرين وإجراء تحقيق قضائى بواسطة قاضى تحقيقات متخصص وإعلان نتائج التحقيق فى مدة لا تتجاوز 72 ساعة من الآن. 

كما طالب موسى، فى بيان رسمى له بعد الاجتماع، بضرورة تقديم الاعتذار عن كل ما حدث من اعتداءات على المعتصمين وعلاج كافة المصابين على نفقة الدولة وتعويض اسر الشهداء.*


----------



## esambraveheart (16 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *بس علشان الموضوع ميتحولش لحوار *​


*انا مش غاوى ادخل في حوارات*
*كل ما هنالك هو اني خايف انكم تضيعوا حقكم بايديكم  بتصرفكم الغير سليم او بالاستشهاد بادلة باطلة يمكن تكذيبها بسهولة من قبل المحققين*​


----------



## BITAR (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*جمعة يطالب بفتح تحقيق فورى لمعرفة ملابسات استشهاد أمين الفتوى*​ 
*السبت، 17 ديسمبر 2011 - 00:15*​



*الدكتور على جمهة مفتى الجمهورية*​*كتب لؤى على*​*فى أول رد فعل رسمى لدار الإفتاء أصدر الدكتور على جمعة مفتى الجمهورية بياناً نعى فيه فقيد الدار الشيخ عماد عفت، أمين الفتوى بها، والذى قضى نحبه أثناء مروره بالقرب من مجلس الوزراء وقت اندلاع الأحداث الأخيرة مساء اليوم الجمعة.*
*وتقدم المفتى والعاملون بالدار بخالص العزاء لأسرة الفقيد، مؤكداً أنه يعزى نفسه والأمة كلها فى فقد عالم فاضل وفقيه متميز من علماء الأزهر الشريف، الذى كان دائما يسعى للصلح بين الناس، ولقد تجددت بفقده الأحزان التى ذاقتها بيوت مصرية كثيرة استشهد أحد أبنائها.*
*وأشار البيان إلى أن دار الإفتاء تحتسبه عند الله عز وجل من الشهداء، وأبدت الدار شديد أسفها وحزنها لما آلت إليه الأوضاع فى مواجهات الجمعة، مشددة على أن الإسلام حرم سفك الدماء وجعلها أشد حرمة من بيته الحرام، لافتة إلى قول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم: "... لحرمة دم المسلم أشد عند الله من حرمة الكعبة".*
*ودعت الدار فى بيانها الأطراف جميعاً إلى الاحتراز من أن تلطخ أيديهم بدماء الأبرياء، مشددة على ضرورة فتح تحقيق فورى لمعرفة ملابسات الحادث الأليم، وتدرس الدار الإجراءات التى تتخذها لضمان ألا يضيع دم فقيدها هدراً.*
*جدير بالذكر أن الشهيد ولد يوم السبت 15 أغسطس 1959م بمحافظة الجيزة، وحصل على ليسانس اللغة العربية من كلية الآداب جامعة عين شمس بتقدير جيد عام 1991م، وليسانس الشريعة الإسلامية من كلية الشريعة والقانون جامعة الأزهر بالقاهرة بتقدير جيد جداً مع مرتبة الشرف عام 1997م، ودبلومة الفقه الإسلامى العام من كلية الشريعة والقانون جامعة الأزهر بالقاهرة عام 1999م، ودبلومة الشريعة الإسلامية من كلية دار العلوم بالقاهرة، ومتزوج ولديه أربعة أطفال ذكرين وأنثيين، آخر الوظائف التى عمل بها مديراً لإدارة الحساب الشرعى بدار الإفتاء المصرية، وعضو لجنة الفتوى بها، بعد أن تولى رئيس الفتوى المكتوبة بالدار فى بداية تعيينه بأكتوبر 2003م.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*"الوطنية للتغيير" تحمل المجلس العسكرى أحداث "الوزراء"*
*أعلنت الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير تأييدها الكامل لمطالب المعتصمين أمام مجلس الوزراء، حيث أدانت أعمال العنف التى تمارس مع المتظاهرين على مدار 24 ساعة والمستمرة حتى الآن.

وتحمل الجمعية، المجلس العسكرى المسئولية الكاملة لإراقة دماء الثوار وأهالى الشهداء والمصابين منذ أحداث ماسبيرو مروراً بالجريمة التى بدأت فى 19 نوفمبر لمدة خمس أيام متصلة فى شارع محمد محمود والتى راح ضحيتها 46 شهيداً وآلاف المصابين و يجرى التعتيم على التحقيقات الخاصة بها.

وتحذر الجمعية من أن تكون هناك سيناريوهات خفيه تنفذ الآن لحرق مبنى مجلس الشعب فى إطار اتجاه لإحراق نتائج عملية الانتخابات البرلمانية الجارية الآن، كما تحمل المجلس العسكرى المسؤليه عن حماية منشأت ومبانى المنطقه بما فيها البرلمان.

وتطالب الجمعية أعضاء المجلس الاستشارى الصورى بالاستقاله الفوريه أيضاً وحل هذا المجلس الذى يتخذ كغطاء لجرائم ترتكب ضد الشعب المصرى وثورته، جاء ذلك خلال بيان أصدرته الجمعية، وقالت فيه إن المجلس العسكرى يضع العلاقه التاريخيه بين الشعب المصرى وجيشه على فوهة الخطر بسبب هذه الممارسات.

وترى الجمعية أن هناك عمليه مدبره لإجهاض الثورة المصرية ومعاقبة الذين يرفعون مطالب الامه المصريه وفى مقدمتها استكمال الثورة وتسليم السلطة إلى حكومة إنقاذ وطنى والمحاكمة الناجزة لقتلة الثوار.

وكان عدد من أعضاء الجمعية الوطنيه للتغيير حاولوا عقد مؤتمر شعبياً أمام مجمع التحرير ولكن الأحداث الجارية الآن حالت دون ذلك واكتفوا بإصدار هذا البيان الورقى.*


----------



## esambraveheart (16 ديسمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *جمعة يطالب بفتح تحقيق فورى لمعرفة ملابسات استشهاد أمين الفتوى*​
> 
> 
> *السبت، 17 ديسمبر 2011 - 00:15*​
> ...


*لانه مسلم.. و اهم في نظرهم من 25 قبطي دهستهم مدرعات الجيش الباسل بلا رحمه .. و لهذا تراهم يعملون جاهدين علي الا يضيع دمه هدرا.. مثلما ضاع دم الاقباط الغلابه*​​​​


----------



## esambraveheart (16 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"**هناك سيناريوهات خفيه تنفذ الآن لحرق مبنى مجلس الشعب فى إطار اتجاه لإحراق نتائج عملية الانتخابات البرلمانية الجارية الآن،**.*


*يــــــــــــــــــــــــا رب*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*فرحات: المجلس العسكرى أمر بتفتيش أسطح مجلس الوزراء*
*قال الدكتور محمد نور فرحات الأمين العام للمجلس الاستشارى، إن اللواءين محمد العصار ومحمد صابر عضوى الجلس العسكرى أجريا اتصالات هاتفية أثناء انعقاد الاجتماع بشخصيات هامة فى القوات المسلحة للتحقق من الأفراد الذين يلقون الحجارة على المتظاهرين من أعلى سطح مجلس الوزراء.

وأضاف فرحات، أن عضوى المجلس العسكرى أصدرا أوامر بتفتيش كافة أسطح مجلس الوزراء والقبض على المتورطين فى إلقاء الحجارة على المتظاهرين.

جاء ذلك فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" على هامش المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده المجلس الاستشارى مساء اليوم بمعهد إعداد القادة. *


----------



## esambraveheart (16 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *والقبض على المتورطين فى إلقاء الحجارة على المتظاهرين.*





Dona Nabil قال:


> *. *​



:heat::heat::heat::heat::heat:​​​​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فرحات: المجلس العسكرى أمر بتفتيش أسطح مجلس الوزراء*
> *قال الدكتور محمد نور فرحات الأمين العام للمجلس الاستشارى، إن اللواءين محمد العصار ومحمد صابر عضوى الجلس العسكرى أجريا اتصالات هاتفية أثناء انعقاد الاجتماع بشخصيات هامة فى القوات المسلحة للتحقق من الأفراد الذين يلقون الحجارة على المتظاهرين من أعلى سطح مجلس الوزراء.*
> 
> *وأضاف فرحات، أن عضوى المجلس العسكرى أصدرا أوامر بتفتيش كافة أسطح مجلس الوزراء والقبض على المتورطين فى إلقاء الحجارة على المتظاهرين.*
> ...


 هيطلع بيان يقولك محدش كان موجود علي اسطح مجلس الوزراء

ولم يرمي احد الطوب ولم نوجه اساءه لاحد

بهل هناك بعض ممن القي بورود بلدي طبيعية تحية للمتظاهرين 

واعوا بقي ياجماحه محدش يفهمنا صح


----------



## esambraveheart (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*مسخرة*
*تركوا من يطلقون الرصاص ..و راحوا يطاردون من يلقون الحجاره.*

*اكيد .. اخرة اعضاء المجلس العسكرى الذي يستعمي الشعب المصري و يستخف به بهذا الاسلوب القذر الوقح .. ستكون التعليق في المشانق*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*منصور حسن: محدش يطالبنى بالاستقالة ويزايد عليا أنا عايز أخدم البلد*
*أكد منصور حسن رئيس المجلس الاستشارى، أن الاستقالات التى تردد أن بعض الأعضاء تقدموا بها ليست نهائية وجارٍ مراجعتها، قائلاً: إن بعض الأعضاء الذين تقدموا باستقالاتهم تراجعوا عنها لأنهم قرروا الاستقالة قبل صدور بيان المجلس بتعليق الاجتماعات، حيث تراجع حتى الآن ثلاثة أو أربعة عن الاستقالة، مضيفا إنه سيجرى اتصالات معهم وخلال 24 ساعة سيعلن موقف هؤلاء الأعضاء.

وأضاف منصور حسن "محدش يبعتلى رسايل ويطالبنى بالاستقالة ويزايد عليا أسهل شىء عندى الاستقالة لكنى عايز أخدم البلد".وأكد المجلس الاستشارى أنه ناقش خلال اجتماعه الطارئ، والذى استمر على مدار 4 ساعات متواصلة بحضور عضوين ممثلين للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، وهما اللواءين محمد العصار ومحمد صابر، أنه رفض استمرار العنف ضد المتظاهرين لأى سبب كان، مشيراً إلى ضرورة تأمين حق التظاهر والاعتصام السلميين لكافة المواطنين. 

وقال المجلس فى بيانه الذى تلاه الفقيه الدستورى الدكتور محمد نور فرحات الأمين العام للمجلس الاستشارى، إنه أوصى المجلس العسكرى بوقف استخدام العنف والقوة بكل أنواعها ضد المتظاهرين فوراً وبصورة نهائية، والاعتذار عن الأحداث التى وقعت ضد المعتصمين والمتظاهرين وتعويض أسر الشهداء وعلاج المصابين على نفقة الدولة، وإحالة المسئولين عن هذه الأحداث وما سبقها للتحقيق بمعرفة قضاة تحقيق يتم انتدابهم من مستشارى محكمة الاستئناف من قبل وزارة العدل، مطالباً بعدم إحالة المدنيين للمحاكم العسكرية.

وتضمن البيان دعوة "العسكرى" أن يصدر قراراً فورياً بالإفراج عن المعتقلين الذين اعتقلوا وتم القبض عليهم فى هذه الأحداث وما سبقها، داعياً جميع القوى السياسية وأصحاب الرأى والمواطنين إلى التهدئة، موضحاً أنه قرر تعليق جميع جلساته حتى يتم إصدار قرارات سريعة بشأن هذه التوصيات وسرعة التحقيق فى الأحداث وإعلان نتيجتها، مطالبا بسرعة الاستجابة لتلك المطالب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*ارتفاع عدد الشهداء فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء إلى 6 أشخاص*
*ارتفع عدد الشهداء فى أحداث شارع مجلس الوزراء إلى 6 أشخاص، بعد وفاة حالتين جديدتين داخل مستشفى قصر العينى القديم، وهما محمد عبد الله محمد "30 سنة"، مصاب بطلقتين الأولى فى الرأس والثانية فى الصدر، ومجهول الهوية مصاب بطلق نارى فى الصدر.


وكان قصر العينى الفرنساوى قد شهد 4 حالات وفاة بسبب الأحداث، وهم علاء محمد عبد الهادى، طالب بكلية طب عين شمس، إثر إصابته بطلق نارى فى الرأس، وعادل عبد الرحمن مصيلحى "20 عاما" بطلق نارى فى البطن، والشيخ عماد عفت، أمين لجنة الفتوى بدار الإفتاء وأحمد محمد منصور شاب فى العشرينيات من عمره، إثر إصابته بطلق نارى فى الرأس.*


----------



## esambraveheart (17 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ارتفاع عدد الشهداء فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء إلى 6 أشخاص*
> *ارتفع عدد الشهداء فى أحداث شارع مجلس الوزراء إلى 6 أشخاص، بعد وفاة حالتين جديدتين داخل مستشفى قصر العينى القديم، وهما محمد عبد الله محمد "30 سنة"، مصاب بطلقتين الأولى فى الرأس والثانية فى الصدر، ومجهول الهوية مصاب بطلق نارى فى الصدر.*
> 
> 
> *وكان قصر العينى الفرنساوى قد شهد 4 حالات وفاة بسبب الأحداث، وهم علاء محمد عبد الهادى، طالب بكلية طب عين شمس، إثر إصابته بطلق نارى فى الرأس، وعادل عبد الرحمن مصيلحى "20 عاما" بطلق نارى فى البطن، والشيخ عماد عفت، أمين لجنة الفتوى بدار الإفتاء وأحمد محمد منصور شاب فى العشرينيات من عمره، إثر إصابته بطلق نارى فى الرأس.*


*هذا تصويب قناص و ليس تصويب جندي ممن شاركوا في المواجهات.. فهذا تصويب شخص يجلس بعيدا عن ساحة المواجهة في مكان خفي ليصوب علي راحته و في هدوء نفسي تصويبا دقيقا علي الراس بايادي غير مرتشعه لكي يصيب الهدف ..بعكس القوات المشاركة في المواجهات و التي بالقطع لا يتوافر لها هذا الهدوء النفسي الذي يسمح بتصويب دقيق كهذا*​​​​


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2011)

الاحداث الدامية تتكرر فى توقيتات نحتاج فيها للهدوء وترتيب الارواق
الفوضى فى مصر مستمرة ولانعلم  متىتتوقف


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

رصد | عاجل : أ ف ب: ثمانية قتلى و299 مصابا في الاشتباكات أمام مجلس الوزراء في مصر حسب حصيلة الوزاره


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2011)

كلمة الان  للدكتور الجنزورى عن احداث مجلس الوزراء


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصاصة بالرأس تقتل شاباً عمره 16 سنة فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء*
*لقى شاب يدعى أشرف عمر أحمد على، يبلغ من العمر 16 سنة، مصرعه فى اشتباكات شارع مجلس الوزراء ليكون سابع ضحية لها منذ أن بدأت فجر أمس الجمعة.

وأوضح أعضاء فى نقابة الأطباء، أن أشرف تلقى رصاصة فى الرأس أنهت حياته ولم يتمكن المسعفون من إنفاذه. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*قوات الأمن تخلى شارع "الوزراء" والمتظاهرون يتراجعون لميدان التحرير*
*هاجمت قوة أمنية تابعة للقوات المسلحة المتظاهرين فى شارع القصر العينى، فى محاولة لإنهاء مسلسل الاشتباكات المستمرة منذ أمس، وفى محاولة لفرض سيطرتهم الأمنية لحماية مبنى مجلس الشعب ومجلس الوزراء.

خرجت قوات بأعداد كبيرة بشارع مجلس الوزراء وطاردت المتظاهرين الذين كانوا يرشقون مبنى مجلس الوزراء بالحجارة، وكرات النار، وتراجع المتظاهرون حتى ميدان التحرير، وتمركزت القوات عند مدخل الميدان من ناحية القصر العينى.

من جانبهم قام المتظاهرون برشق هذه القوات المتمركزة بالحجارة ورد عليهم بعض أفراد الأمن بالحجارة أيضا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجيش يقتحم ميدان التحرير والمتظاهرون يردون بإلقاء الحجارة *
*اقتحمت قوات الجيش منذ قليل ميدان التحرير من جهة القصر العينى، فى محاولة لدفع المتظاهرين خارج الميدان، وسادت حالة من الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الجيش خلال مداهمة القوات للميدان.

يأتى اقتحام الميدان وفرار المتواجدين فيه فى محيط مداخل ومخارج الميدان فى مشهد يعيد إلى الأذهان محاولات الاقتحام السابقة للميدان.

وفى السياق نفسه قام المتظاهرون أثناء الفرار واندفاعهم من اقتحام الميدان بمحاولة الرد على الاقتحام بتكثيف إلقاء الحجارة للرد على هذا الاقتحام السافر. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*القوات المسلحة تبنى موانع أسمنتية حول مجلس الوزراء*
*نتيجة لقيام بعض المتظاهرين بتحطيم سور مجلس الوزراء، وتصدى عناصر تأمين القوات المسلحة لهم، فقد قررت القوات المسلحة بناء موانع للفصل بين المتظاهرين وعناصر التأمين لحماية المبنى.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

الجنزوري: الجيش لم يستخدم طلقات نارية‏‏


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجيش ينسحب من "التحرير" وإغلاق شارع قصر العينى بالأسلاك الشائكة*
*انسحبت قوات الجيش التى أقدمت على اقتحام ميدان التحرير منذ قليل من الميدان فى محاولة لفض الاشتباكات الدائرة منذ أمس بينها وبين بعض المتظاهرين.

ومن جانبهم عاد المتظاهرون إلى ميدان التحرير مرة أخرى، وأثناء ذلك تواصلت عمليات رشق الحجارة من جانبهم تجاه قوات الجيش، على إثرها تقهقرت قوات الجيش حتى حدود مبنى مجلس الشورى بشارع قصر العينى، وتمركزت هناك، وقامت بعمل فاصل من الأسلاك الشائكة والدروع الحديدية بعرض شارع القصر العينى من مقدمة مجلس الشعب لمنع الهجوم عليها ومنع المتظاهرين من الوصول لشارع مجلس الوزراء. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*"تحالف ثوار مصر" يطالب برحيل الجنزورى فوراً بعد أحداث أمس*
*قال عامر، الوكيل المتحدث باسم تحالف "ثوار مصر"، إنه فى خلال عمليه فض الاعتصام من قبل الشرطة العسكرية تأكد للجميع كذب المجلس العسكرى وحكومة الجنزورى على الشعب، التى أكدت مراراً أنها لن تستخدم القوة فى فض الاعتصام، مؤكدا أنهم استخدموا مجموعة بلطجية فى فض الاعتصام السلمى الذى أستمر 3 أسابيع بشكل حضارى.

وناشد الوكيل خلال البيان الذى أعلنه التحالف، جموع الشعب المصرى عدم تصديق كل ما يروجه الجهاز الإعلامى والنزول فوراً إلى شارع القصر العينى لرؤية الاعتداءات على النساء والإصابات البالغة للمئات.

ودعا التحالف جميع الثوار وكل القوى الوطنية إلى اعتصام مفتوح بشارع القصر العينى، مطالباً حكومة الجنزورى بتقديم استقالتها فوراً بعد أن تلطخت يدها بالدماء.

ويُحمل التحالف المجلس العسكرى المسئولية كاملة للمواجهة الجديدة بين قوات الجيش والشعب المصرى التى أسفرت عن جرائم ضد المصريين، موجهاً رسالة إلى المجلس العسكرى "ارحلوا فوراً قبل أن يفقد الشعب المصرى ثقته فيكم".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*صرح الدكتور عادل عدوى، مساعد وزير الصحة للطب العلاجى، أن عدد ضحايا أحداث مجلس الوزراء ارتفع إلى 8 أشخاص.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*النيران تشتعل فى جسد متظاهر حاول حرق المجمع العلمى المصرى*
*اشتعلت النيران فى جسد أحد المتظاهرين أثناء قيامه بحرق مبنى المجمع العلمى المصرى، الأمر الذى دفع باقى المتظاهرين إلى احتضانه لإطفاء النار من جسده وإنقاذه.

فيما أصيب 3 من المتظاهرين بإصابات بالغة ناتجة عن الحجارة التى يتم قذفها من فوق مبنى المجمع العلمى، ليتم نقلهم على الفور إلى مستشفيات الميدان لإجراء الإسعافات الأولية.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

الجنزوري: مع مايرويه المتظاهرين بأن هناك من اندس بينهم http://ow.ly/82qZQ‏‏


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجنزورى: أنا لست فى موقف الإدانة لأحد *
*أكد الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، أنه سياسى فقط، وليس فى موقف الإدانة لأحد، مما حدث بشارع قصر العينى، موضحاً أن الإنسان البسيط هو أكثر من تضرر مما حدث، وأن الشباب المتواجدين أمام مجلس الوزراء وقاموا بإلقاء الحجارة والمولوتوف هناك من يحركهم، ولا يمكن أن يكون الشباب الثائر الذى قام بالثورة متواجداً ضمن هؤلاء الشباب.

وأضاف الجنزورى، فى المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده تعليقا على أحداث قصر العينى، أن الضباط خرجوا لحماية مجلس الشعب، وأنه لم يتم استخدام أى نوع من أنواع العنف أو القوة ضد من تواجدوا أمام المجلس، وأنه تم دعمهم بكافة الأجهزة والإسعافات الطبية.

وأشار إلى أنه تم علاج كافة المصابين دون التفرقة بين من هو ثائر وبين من قام بأعمال البلطجة لأنهم جميعا مصريون.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الهدوء يسيطر على شارع مجلس الشعب وتأمين مكثف للسفارة الأمريكية*
*سيطر الهدوء على شارع مجلس الشعب، حيث تم الدفع بعدد كبير من أفراد الجيش لتأمين مقر مجلس الشعب ومقر مجلس الوزراء من الداخل.

فيما انتشرت مدرعات الجيش وسيارات الأمن المركزى بشكل مكثف محاصرين شارع القصر العينى ولتأمين السفارة الأمريكية، حيث أغلقوا شارع القصر العينى حتى مجلس الشورى وشارع حسين حجازى.

ومن جانب آخر استمرت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن فى امتداد شارع الشيخ ريحان المتجه إلى مسجد عمر مكرم، كما استمر التراشق بالحجارة من أعلى مبنى الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى والنقل البرى الذى مازالت تشتعل فيه النيران.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*6 أبريل تؤكد مقتل أحد أعضائها بأحداث مجلس الوزراء*
*أعلنت حركة شباب 6 أبريل فى بيان لها فجر اليوم السبت، عن استشهاد عضو الحركة بمجموعة 6 أكتوبر أحمد منصور إثر إصابته بطلق نارى أثناء أحداث الكر والفر خلال فض اعتصام مجلس الوزراء. ومن المقرر أن يعقد عزاء الفقيد بمسجد الحصر بمدينة 6 أكتوبر عصر اليوم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*البعض حرّفها..
الجنزورى: قصدت بـ" فض الاعتصام فى ربع ساعة" إرسال تطمينات للخارج*
*أكد الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، رئيس حكومة الإنقاذ، أنه لم يقصد من تصريحاته السابقة، حول امتلاك الدولة لإمكانات تفض الاعتصامات فى ربع ساعة، سوى إرسال تطمينات للخارج، خاصة المستثمرين ورجال الأعمال والسائحين الذين يأتون لمصر، مفادها أن الدولة المصرية متماسكة وقادرة، مشيراً فى المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده اليوم، إلى أن وسائل بعض وسائل الإعلام حرّفت تصريحاته عن معناها الأساسى واقتضبتها لتركز على معان بعينها.

وشدد "الجنزورى" على أنه لن يتم فض أى اعتصامات بالقوة، وأنه حريص على عدم إيذاء أى مواطن ولو بالكلمة.*


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*أكد منصور حسن رئيس المجلس الاستشارى، أن الاستقالات التى تردد أن بعض  الأعضاء تقدموا بها ليست نهائية وجارٍ مراجعتها، قائلاً: إن بعض الأعضاء  الذين تقدموا باستقالاتهم تراجعوا عنها لأنهم قرروا الاستقالة قبل صدور  بيان المجلس بتعليق الاجتماعات، حيث تراجع حتى الآن ثلاثة أو أربعة عن  الاستقالة، مضيفا إنه سيجرى اتصالات معهم وخلال 24 ساعة سيعلن موقف هؤلاء  الأعضاء.

وأضاف منصور حسن "محدش يبعتلى رسايل ويطالبنى بالاستقالة ويزايد عليا أسهل  شىء عندى الاستقالة لكنى عايز أخدم البلد".وأكد المجلس الاستشارى أنه ناقش  خلال اجتماعه الطارئ، والذى استمر على مدار 4 ساعات متواصلة بحضور عضوين  ممثلين للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، وهما اللواءين محمد العصار ومحمد  صابر، أنه رفض استمرار العنف ضد المتظاهرين لأى سبب كان، مشيراً إلى ضرورة  تأمين حق التظاهر والاعتصام السلميين لكافة المواطنين. * *

وقال المجلس فى بيانه الذى تلاه الفقيه الدستورى الدكتور محمد نور فرحات  الأمين العام للمجلس الاستشارى، إنه أوصى المجلس العسكرى بوقف استخدام  العنف والقوة بكل أنواعها ضد المتظاهرين فوراً وبصورة نهائية، والاعتذار عن  الأحداث التى وقعت ضد المعتصمين والمتظاهرين وتعويض أسر الشهداء وعلاج  المصابين على نفقة الدولة، وإحالة المسئولين عن هذه الأحداث وما سبقها  للتحقيق بمعرفة قضاة تحقيق يتم انتدابهم من مستشارى محكمة الاستئناف من قبل  وزارة العدل، مطالباً بعدم إحالة المدنيين للمحاكم العسكرية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجيش يحكم سيطرته على ميدان التحرير*
*سيطرت قوات الجيش تماما على ميدان التحرير الذى تتصاعد منه أدخنة ناتجة عن اشتعال خيام المتظاهرين، بينما لجأ المتظاهرون إلى محطات المترو، هربا من مطاردة قوات الأمن، مطالبين بتوفير إسعافات طبية عاجلة للمصابين داخل محطة مترو السادات والتى أحكم الأمن السيطرة على مداخلها.

يذكر أن أعدادا كبيرة من جنود القوات المسلحة منذ الصباح الباكر توافدت وقامت بإطلاق النار الحى والخرطوش على المتظاهرين لتفريقهم وتأمين ومحاصرة الميدان.*


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2011)

الاعتصامات دى بقت اوفر قوى صراحة
عاوزين يتظاهروا النهاردة تتحقق طلباتهم  بعد دقيقة مش معقولة كدة
البلد فى حالة عدم اتزان بسبب هذة الفوضى
عاوزين البلد تهدا شوية نشوف هايحصل اية 
اللى بيحصل دة هايخلينا محلك سر زيى ال10 شهور اللى فاتوا


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*قوات الجيش تغلق مخارج المترو بالتحرير*
*قامت قوات الجيش بعمل أكمنة على مخارج محطات مترو الإنفاق "أنور السادات"، المؤدية إلى ميدان التحرير، كما قاموا بسحل من يحاول الخروج من محطات المترو.

وفى الوقت نفسه دارت بعض المشادات الكلامية بين الباعة الجائلين الذين احتموا بمحطة لمترو والعاملين بها لاصطحابهم بعض أسطوانات الغاز، وهدد أحد الباعة بإشعال أنبوبة الغاز فى حال إجبارهم على الخروج من المحطة.*


----------



## geegoo (17 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=X562shwPX-c#1


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*السيطره ع حريق مبنى المجمع العلمى المصرى بشارع الشيخ ريحان
وانباء عن ان النار التهمت حوالى 60 أو 70 % من محتوياته التى لا تقدر بثمن 
الف خساره وخساره ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*نيويورك تايمز: أحداث مجلس الوزراء وضعت المجلس العسكرى فى "مأزق محرج" *
*ذكرت صحيفة "نيويورك تايمز" الأمريكية أن الحكام العسكريين تعرضوا لموقف غاية من الإحراج أمس الجمعة عندما علق مجلس الشورى المفترض أن يعزز من شرعيتهم عملياته احتجاجاً على معاملة الجيش "المميتة" وغير "المؤثرة" ضد المتظاهرين السلميين، على حد قول الصحيفة. 

ومضت الصحيفة تقول إن قرار المجلس تلا اندلاع موجة عنف جديدة فى وسط القاهرة وعدد من مراكز التصويت، فيما أكد المراقبون على الانتخابات أن أعمال العنف باتت تهدد بتقويض مصداقية أول انتخابات برلمانية فى مصر بعد الإطاحة بحكم الرئيس السابق، حسنى مبارك قبل عشرة أشهر. 

وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن هذا العنف بدأ فى وقت متأخر من يوم الخميس بعد إغلاق مراكز التصويت فى المرحلة الثانية من الانتخابات، إذ هاجم الجنود المدنيين الذين كانوا يحاولون دخول اللجان. وقال متحدث باسم لجنة القضاة إن مئات القضاة الذين يشرفون على الانتخابات هددوا بالانسحاب احتجاجا على ما حدث، كما حذر من أن هذه الأحداث من شأنها أن تهدد جولات الإعادة. 

وانتقدت الصحيفة المجلس العسكرى وأساليبه التى وصفتها بأنها "ليست زكية" لفض اعتصام مجموعة صغيرة من المتظاهرين بالقوة، مثلما فعلت منذ قرابة الشهر، الأمر الذى استقطب ألاف المتظاهرين الآخرين، والفعل اندلع العنف هذه المرة الذى أسفر عن مقتل ستة أشخاص وإصابة 300 بعدما حاول ضباط الجيش فض اعتصام أمام مجلس الوزراء. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*أسرة الشهيد أحمد منصور طالب الإعلام تتسلم جثمانه وسط بكاء وصراخ أمه*
*استلمت أسرة الشهيد أحمد منصور، طالب الإعلام الذى لقى مصرعه فى أحداث أمس وسط صراخ أمه التى شاهدت الصندوق الخشبى "التابوت"، وتعالت هتافات "لا اله إلا الله الشهيد حبيب الله" وسيتم الصلاة على الشهيد من مسجد الحصرى بالحى السابع.

وكان الشهيد تلقى رصاصة برأسه أثناء خروجه من الجامعة الأمريكية، ويذكر أن والده الذى يعمل موجها بالتربية والتعليم تلقى خبر وفاة نجله أثناء اجتماع له فى الإدارة التعليمية بمدينة نصر، وأكد والد الشهيد أن نجله كان فى الجامعة الأمريكية لإجراء بحث خاص بجامعته.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجيش يبنى جدارا خرسانيا لمنع المتظاهرين من الوصول لمجلس الوزراء*
*تقوم الآن قوات الجيش ببناء جدار خرسانى عازل بشارع قصر البعينى، أمام مبنى المجمع العلمى لمنع وصول المتظاهرين إلى مقر مجلس الوزراء، حيث تقوم معدات الجيش والأوناش الضخمة بإنزال الكتل الخرسانية من أعلى العربات لبناء الجدار، وذلك تحت حماية قوات الجيش التى شكلت جدارا بشريا من الجنود لتأمين بناء الجدار.

فيما وقف المتظاهرون أمام الجدار غاضبين اعتراضا على بنائه، مرددين هتافات "متعبناش متعبناش..ياللى بعتوا بلدنا بلاش"، "الجيش المصرى باعنا..والمجلس مش تبعنا"، "الشعب يريد إسقاط المشير".

كما حمل عدد من المتظاهرين لافتة ضخمة عليها صور ضباط الجيش الذين تم اعتقالهم يوم 8 إبريل .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بالتحرير بين القوات المسلحة والمتظاهرين*
*تجددت الاشتباكات بين القوات المسلحة والمتظاهرين أثناء انسحاب قوات الجيش من ميدان التحرير بعد إلقاء القبض على بعض المتظاهرين الذين وصفوهم بأنهم متسببون فى أعمال الشغب، الأمر الذى أثار غضب المتواجدين بالميدان اعتراضا على إلقاء القبض على بعضهم، خاصة أن الأشخاص الذى تم القبض عليهم تسيل الدماء من وجوههم، الأمر الذى أدى إلى تجدد الاشتباكات من جديد وإلقاء العديد من الحجارة على رجال القوات المسلحة. 

وغادرت سيارات الإطفاء الميدان ولم تستكمل عملية إطفاء المجمع العلمى الذى أوشك على الانهيار خوفا من إصابتهم بحجارة المتظاهرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*بيان "للعسكرى": القوات المسلحة لم تستهدف ثوار مصر *
*أكد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة أن ما حدث فى شارع قصر العينى من مطاردة عناصر القوات المسلحة لمجموعة من البلطجية داخل ميدان التحرير تم بعد إطلاق الرصاص على القوات المسلحة، وإحداث العديد من الإصابات وإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف، مما أدى إلى اشتعال النيران فى مبنى المجمع العلمى.

وأكد مصدر مسئول أن القوات المسلحة المصرية لم ولن تستهدف ثوار مصر، وأن العناصر التى استمرت فى الاحتكاك بالقوات المسلحة صباح اليوم السبت، والتى شاهدناها جميعا على شاشات التليفزيون لم تقابل إلا بضبط النفس حتى تم التصعيد الأخير والذى استوجب إيقاف هؤلاء الخارجين عن القانون. 

وأضاف المصدر أن كافة ملابسات الأحداث تتولاها النيابة العامة وأن القضاء المصرى العادل سيقول كلمته.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*ارتفاع عدد الوفيات إلى 9 فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء*
*أعلن الدكتور فؤاد النواوى، وزير الصحة، أن عدد الوفيات فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء ارتفع إلى 9 مصابين بعد وفاة شخص منذ دقائق، وأضاف أنه أعطى تعليمات بعدم التشديد على أخذ بيانات المصابين كاملة فى المستشفيات بسبب خوف معظمهم من الإدلاء ببياناتهم واعتقادهم بأن المستشفيات ستقوم بتسليمهم إلى جهات الأمن، لافتا إلى أن الوزارة ستتحمل تكلفة علاج المصابين الذين يحتاجون العلاج فى مستشفيات خاصة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*المتظاهرون ينظمون مسيرة لمجلس الوزراء*
*نظم متظاهرو التحرير مسيرة إلى مجلس الوزراء، وذلك بعد أن تجمعوا من الشوارع الجانبية بميدان التحرير، متجهين إلى مجلس الوزراء، فيما قامت القوات المسلحة بتشكيل دروع بشرية أمام مبنى المجمع العلمى المصرى؛ لمنع وصول المسيرة إلى مجلس الوزراء، الأمر الذى يهدد بنشوب الاشتباكات بينهم مرة أخرى.

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "الجدع جدع والجبان جبان.. وإحنا يا جدع هنموت فى الميدان"، لينا رب اسمه الكريم.. ولا بنخرب ولا بنكسر"، "ثوار أحرار.. هنكمل المشوار"، "قول متخافش.. المجلس لازم يمشى".

ومن جهة أخرى، قامت قوات الجيش خلال اقتحامها الميدان بالصعود إلى أسطح العمارات المتواجدة بالتحرير؛ لمنع كاميرات القنوات الخاصة من تصوير وقائع الاقتحام، ومنعت الصحفيين ووسائل الإعلان المتواجدة من حمل أى كاميرات، ومن التواجد والتصوير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*للمرة الثالثة.. تجدد الاشتباكات بين الجيش والمتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير*
*تجدد الاشتباكات للمرة الثالثة هذا اليوم، بين المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير وقوات الجيش، وذلك عقب إلقاء المتظاهرين الحجارة على قوات الجيش خلال انسحابها خلف الجدار العازل لاستكمال عملية البناء بعدما كانت متقدمة أمامه لحماية الجنود أثناء البناء.

ويقوم المتظاهرون الآن بمحاولة تحطيم الونش الضخم الخاص بالقوات المسلحة والمستخدم فى عملية البناء، ومن جانبها تتبادل قوات الجيش مع المتظاهرين الرشق بالحجارة لمنع المتظاهرين من التقدم.

وتوحدت الهتافات فى الميدان تحت هتاف واحد "الشعب يريد إسقاط المشير".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الشرطة العسكرية تهاجم المستشفيات الميدانية وأنباء عن اعتقال الأطباء*
*كشف محمد مصطفى، مسئول التنظيم بالمستشفيات الميدانية بميدان التحرير، عن وجود عدد كبير من حالات المفقودين بين الأطباء المتواجدين فى المستشفيات الميدانية، وذلك عقب قيام قوات الشرطة العسكرية والجيش باقتحام المستشفيات الميدانية والقبض على الأطباء والمرضى بداخلها.

وأوضح مصطفى أن الأطباء كانوا قد قرروا عقب الفجر الانتقال إلى المستشفى الميدانى الموجود داخل مسجد عمر مكرم، عقب انتشار الأنباء حول نية قوات الجيش اقتحام المستشفيات، مضيفا أن عددا قليلا من الأطباء هم الذين تمكنوا من الانتقال، حيث تم الهجوم على مستشفى كنيسة السيدة مريم وقصر الدوبارة واعتقال من تواجد بها من أطباء لم يخرجوا بسبب وجود الحالات المصابة التى عجزت عن الانتقال.

وأضاف مصطفى أن قوات الجيش والشرطة العسكرية لم تكتف باعتقال الأطباء بل قامت بحرق كافة الأدوية والأجهزة الطبية التى كانت موجودة أمام المستشفيات الميدانية.

من جانبها، أطلقت جمعية أطباء التحرير منذ ساعة بيانا ونداء صوتيا عاجلا تضمن احتجاز واعتقال أطباء التحرير والمصابين بداخل المستشفى الميدانى بمسجد عمر مكرم، الذين يصل عددهم إلى حوالى خمسة عشر طبيبا وتسعة مرضى بعضهم فى حالة خطيرة، كاشفة عن حصار قوات الجيش جوانب المستشفى وتهديد من بداخلها بالاعتقال فى حالة الخروج من المسجد.

وأعلن محمد هلالى، الطالب بكلية طب جامعة عين شمس، من خلال حسابه الشخصى على الفيس بوك وتويتر، اختفاء زميله محمد نزيه الطالب بنفس الكلية منذ الصباح، عقب اقتحام الجيش للمستشفى الميدانى بكنيسة السيدة مريم والتى يتواجد فيها منذ أمس للمشاركة فى إسعاف المصابين.

وتداول عدد من النشطاء على تويتر أنباء عن حالات اختفاء بين مصابين وأطباء تصل أعدادهم إلى ما يقرب من 20 فردا حتى الآن، كما انتشرت أنباء حول اختفاء 3 من المصابين بطلقات نارية عقب نقلهم بسيارة إسعاف إلى مستشفى قصر العينى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*مجلس أمناء الثورة يحمل العسكرى مسئولية "أحداث التحرير"*
*حمل مجلس أمناء الثورة المجلس العسكرى المسئولية الكاملة لأحداث مجلس الوزراء تباطؤه
فى التحقيق فى الأحداث السابقة وتقديم مرتكبيها إلى القضاء، قائلاً "العسكرى هو المسئول سياسيا وجنائيا عن تلك الجرائم التى لن تسقط بالتقادم، وستكون سببا لتجدد أحداث العنف فى أماكن أخرى".

يرى مجلس الأمناء أن المجلس العسكرى وحكومة الدكتور كمال الجنزورى غير مؤتمنين على البلاد، وغير جديرين بإدارة شئونها.

ودعا أمناء الثورة، القوى الثورية إلى تشكيل لجنة تحقيق مستقلة من قضاة مصر، لتحديد المسئولية القانونية عما جرى، بعد ما وصفه بـ"تكاسل" المجلس العسكرى عن رفع الحماية عمن يقوم بتلك الجرائم.

وأضاف مجلس أمناء الثورة، أن عدم الكشف عن المجرمين يعد إقراراً من المجلس العسكرى بما يفعلونه وحماية لهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*البرادعى: لو ثبت استهداف "عفت" فنحن نعيش فى زمن الجريمة المنظمة*
*نعى الدكتور محمد البرادعى، الشيخ عماد عفت، أمين دار الإفتاء المصرية، الذى استشهد أمس خلال فض اعتصام مجلس الوزراء، قائلاً "إذا كان قد استهدف كما ذكر مفتى الديار، فنحن نعيش فى زمن الجريمة المنظمة".

"بداية طيبة لعرس الديمقراطية" قالها البرادعى على صفحته الخاصة بموقع التويتر، ساخراً من الوضع الحالى فى تعليق له على اعتداء أحد الضباط على الناشط زياد العليمى، عضو مجلس الشعب والذى قال لـ"العليمى": خلى مجلس الشعب ينفعك.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*عودة الاشتباكات بين معتصمى مجلس الوزراء وقوات الجيش*
*تجددت الاشتباكات مرة أخرى بين قوات الجيش ومعتصمى مجلس الوزراء، وذلك بعد سقوط أحد أسقف وزارة النقل والكبارى التى تم حرقها من قبل معتصمى مجلس الوزراء، مما أسفر عن وقوع العشرات من المصابين، وذلك أدى إلى حالة من الهياج بشارع الشيخ ريحان المقاطع للقصر العينى، وذلك أثناء قيام قوات الجيش بوضع سور خرسانى لغلق شارع القصر العينى من اتجاه ميدان التحرير.


على الجانب الآخر تواجدت فى نهاية الشيخ ريحان بالقرب من مسجد عمر مكرم أكثر من 27 سيارة إسعاف، منها عدد 2 أتوبيس إسعاف مخصص للعمليات الجراحية، وذلك تعويضا عن حرق المستشفى الميدانى التى كان مقرها مسجد عمر مكرم والتى قام بحرقها عدد من أفراد الجيش.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*تأجيل اجتماع مجلس الوزراء إلى الاثنين بسبب الأحداث الجارية*
*أعلن مصدر بمجلس الوزراء عن احتمال تأجيل اجتماع مجلس الوزراء المقرر انعقاده غدا إلى بغد غد الاثنين بسبب الأحداث الجارية، مؤكدا صعوبة انعقاده الآن بمقر مجلس الوزراء بشارع مجلس الشعب، وربما يتم عقده بمقر الهيئة العامة للاستثمار بشارع صلاح سالم.

يذكر أن الاجتماع المقرر عقده يعد الأول لحكومة الدكتور كمال الجنزورى منذ تشكيلها، ومن المقرر أن يناقش عددا من مراسيم القوانين الخاصة بتعديل بعض بنود المواطنة العامة للدولة وبحث عدد من الملفات المهمة وفى مقدمتها الآمن والاقتصاد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*"صباحى": سقوط شهداء جدد يزيدنا إصرارًا على المطالبة بحقوقهم*
*أكد حمدين صباحى المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، أن دماء الشهداء التى تسقط من حين لآخر على أرض مصر وآخرها سقوط 8 شهداء بينهم الشيخ عماد عفت أمين دار الإفتاء المصرية والطالب الجامعى علاء عبد الهادى وطفل عمره 14 عامًا، تزيدنا إصرارا على عدم التهاون فى حق شهدائنا واصفًا ما يحدث بالجرائم الجديدة.

وأعرب "صباحى" خلال تدوينة له اليوم السبت، عبر حسابه الشخصى بموقع "تويتر" عن دهشته من موقف الأمن تجاه الأحداث، مؤكداً أنه بدلا من وقف الاعتداءات وإطفاء الحرائق يستخدم الأمن العنف ضد المعتصمين والمصابين بالتحرير، كما عبر عن دهشته بأن يخرج رئيس الوزراء الدكتور كمال الجنزورى ليعيد إنتاج نفس الخطاب.
وكتب "صباحى" عبر تويتر:

"دماء 8 شهداء بينهم الشيخ عماد عفت والطالب الجامعى علاء عبد الهادى وطفل سنه 14 عاماً، جريمة جديدة تزيدنا إصرارًا على عدم التهاون فى حق شهدائنا" و"بدلا من وقف الاعتداءات وإطفاء الحرائق يستخدم العنف ضد المعتصمين والمصابين بالتحرير ويخرجون لنا رئيس الوزراء ليعيد إنتاج نفس الخطاب".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*المتظاهرون يخترقون الجدار العازل والجيش يطلق الأعيرة النارية*
*اخترق المتظاهرون الجدار العازل الخرسانى بشارع قصر العينى، والذى تم بناؤه لمنع وصول المتظاهرين لمجلس الوزراء، وذلك بعد أن توجه المتظاهرون إليه وتبادلوا مع القوات المسلحة سيولا من الحجارة، أصيب خلالها العشرات بإصابات بالغة، وتمكن المتظاهرون فى النهاية من إزالة جزء من الجدار واختراقه لتنسحب القوات المسلحة إلى الخلف.

وتم تدعيم القوات المسلحة بفرق أخرى وإطلاق الأعيرة النارية لتفريق المتظاهرين، إلا أن المتظاهرين ما زالوا صامدين خلف الجدار خوفا من قيام القوات المسلحة ببنائه مرة أخرى.

من جانب آخر، صعد العشرات من البلطجية فوق مبنى مجلس الشورى والمجاور للمجمع العلمى المصرى المحترق، ويقومون بإلقاء الحجارة على المتظاهرين لإبعادهم عن الجدار العازل لتتمكن القوات المسلحة من بنائه مرة أخرى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*"الوزراء" يستنكر الاعتداء على"المجمع العلمى" ويأمر بسرعة ضبط الجناة*
*أصدر مجلس الوزراء برئاسة الدكتور كمال الجنزورى، رئيس حكومة الإنقاذ، بيانا اليوم، عبر فيه عن بالغ الأسف وعميق الاستنكار "للاعتداء الذى تعرض له مبنى المجمع العلمى صباح اليوم وتعمد إضرام النيران فيه من جانب المتظاهرين، دون أدنى حس وطنى بمسئولية كل مواطن مصرى بالحفاظ على رموز وحضارة هذا الوطن".

وتابع البيان:"فقدت مصر صباح اليوم كنزا من كنوز تراثها القومى وتاريخه الفريد نتيجة إضرام المتظاهرين النيران فى مبنى المجمع العلمى عن عمد، بعد علمهم بما يحتويه من درر فريدة من الوثائق والخرائط والمقتنيات التى لا يمكن تعويضها بأى حال من الأحوال، ومن بينها النسخة الأصلية من وصف مصر ومجموعة لا تعوض من الخرائط والوثائق التاريخية حافظت أجيال مصر المتعاقبة عليها فى هذا المبنى العريق على مدى 213 عاما، حيث تأسس المجمع العلمى فى أغسطس 1798 إبان الحملة الفرنسية".

وأضاف البيان:" أن ما يزيد من الأسف والحزن والاستنكار أن المجمع العلمى وما يحتويه من تراث علمى لن يعوض ويمثل رمزا فريدا لحضارة مصر وتوثيقا تراثيا لتاريخها الذى بهر العالم أجمع، منذ فجر التاريخ وحتى يومنا هذا، وأن يأتى هذا الفعل على يد قلة هدفها النيل من حضارة هذا الوطن".

وأشار البيان إلى أن مجلس الوزراء وجه هذا البلاغ إلى الأمة المصرية ليكون كل مصرى ومصرية على أرض هذا الوطن عينا حارسة وحامية لتاريخنا وتراثنا إلى جانب مؤسسات الدولة وسلطاتها.

من جانبه، أكد الدكتور كمال الجنزورى أن الحكومة ستتعقب كل من قام بهذه التجاوزات فى حق الوطن والشعب المصرى فى أغلبيته الساحقة والتى هى براء من مثل هذه الممارسات التى لا يمكن أن تعبر عن هذا الشعب العظيم، كما أنها لا يمكن أن تدعى انتماءها إلى ثورة 25 يناير المجيدة ولا إلى ثوارها من شباب مصر الأطهار الذين ثاروا وانضم إليهم شعب مصر كله لتصبح الثورة المصرية العظيمة ثورة لتحقيق النهضة والبناء والتقدم لمصر، حافظت على مدى أيامها الخالدة على المنشآت والممتلكات المصرية، على حد قوله.

وأشار الجنزورى إلى إنه يتابع مع مجلس الوزراء التحقيقات التى تجريها النيابة العامة للتحقيق مع المتسببين فى هذا العمل الإجرامى، مشيرا إلى أنه أصدر تعليماته بسرعة تقديم المتهمين إلى العدالة فى أسرع وقت وبما يستوجبه حجم الجرم الذى ارتكبوه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*وزير الآثار يشكل لجنة لمعاينة مبنى المجمع العلمى بشارع قصر العيني*
*قرر الدكتور محمد إبراهيم وزير الآثار تشكيل لجنة برئاسة محسن سيد على رئيس قطاع الآثار الإسلامية والقبطية تضم فى عضويتها مدير المنطقة ومهندسين من الإدارة الهندسية بوزارة الأوقاف لإجراء معاينة عاجلة لمبنى المجمع العلمى بشارع قصر العيني، وخاصة الدور الثالث الذى اشتعلت فيه النيران خلال أحداث منطقة شارع قصر العينى أمس.

وقال وزير الآثار إن اللجنة ستقوم بإعداد تقرير مفصل وعاجل عن الأضرار التى 
لحقت بالمبنى من جراء الحريق، يشار إلى أن مبنى المجمع العلمى يعتبر أثرا إسلاميا وتم تسجيله منذ عام 1987 ويعود بناء المبنى لأوائل القرن العشرين ويشغله حاليا مجمع اللغة العربية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*مسيرة لطلاب وأساتذة عين شمس لوزارة الدفاع بعد وفاة أحد طلابها أمس*
*نظم مئات الطلاب بجامعة عين شمس مسيرة من كلية الطب مروراً بالجامعة إلى وزارة الدفاع بعد مقتل زميلهم علاء عبد الهادى، المقيد بالفرقة الخامسة بكلية الطب جامعة عين شمس، وردد المتظاهرون شعارات "دكتور علاء دكتور بيكره ظلم الديكتاتور" و"افتح صدرك للرصاص إحنا كرهنا الظلم خلاص" وتوقفت المسيرة قبل الوصول إلى وزارة الدفاع؛ بسبب الحواجز التى وضعها الجيش.

والتقى اللواء حسن الروينى بالمتظاهرين وأعضاء هيئة التدريس، مؤكداً لهم على حقهم فى التظاهر السلمى دون تخريب كما فوجئ المتظاهرون بأحد الأشخاص يرتدى الزى المدنى، ويقف خلف الشرطة العسكرية، محاولاً سحب السلاح من أحد أفراد الشرطة العسكرية؛ لإطلاقه على المتظاهرين، إلا أن أفراد الشرطة العسكرية سيطروا على الموقف، مما دفعه للاندساس بين المتظاهرين الذين اعتدوا عليه بالضرب المبرح، وبتفتيشه لم يتم العثور على بطاقة الرقم القومى.

ومن المقرر أن تؤدى صلاة الجنازة على علاء عبد الهادى الذى لقى مصرعه مساء أمس فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء، عصر اليوم، من مسجد النور بالعباسية، كما توفر الجامعة أتوبيسات لمن يرغب فى تشييع الجنازة إلى مسقط رأسه بمدينة طنطا محافظة الغربية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الى الان 9 قتلى و354 مصاب​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | عاجل |  بيان لمجلس الوزراء : إضرام النار في المجمع العملي متعمد والمسؤولون عنه سيحالون للمحاكمة *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد  | الدكتور محمد البلتاجي عضو المكتب التنفيذي لحزب الحرية والعدالة وأمينه   بالقاهرة، شارك في تشييع جنازة الشيخ عماد الدين عفت امين دار الإفتاء  المصرية عصر اليوم #RNN

 يقول الدكتور محمد البلتاجي أن من يشعل  النار ويسعي للوقيعة بين أبناء الوطن سواء من المعتصمين أو من الجهات  الأمنية يسعي في المقام الأول إلي إجهاض الثورة المصرية وعرقلة مسيراتها  نحو تحقيق أهدافها التي لم يتحقق منها أي هدف حتى الأول سوي سقوط رأس النظام السابق .

 ويري أن المجلس العسكري كان متباطؤ في إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية حتى أصبح  متواطأ مع العابثين بأمن وسلامة مصر ، مبديا دهشته من التصريحات المتتالية  فور وقوع أحداث دامية في أي مكان علي أرض مصر بأن هناك أيادي خفية تعبث  بسلامة الوطن مطالبا إياه بسرعة معرفة هذه الأيادي الخفية عن طريق  المخابرات العامة والمخابرات العسكرية والأمن الوطني والأمن العام وكافة  المؤسسات الأمنية .

 ويؤكد أن هناك خطط منظمة تحاك من داخل مصر و  خارجها تهدد بصورة جلية مصير الثورة المصرية المجيدة ، ويقف المجلس العسكري  مكتوفي الأيدي حيالها قائلا : وكأن المجلس العسكري يحكم بلدا آخر غير مصر !

 ويشير إلي أن توقيت هذه الأحداث مقلق للغاية خاصة وأنها تأتي في منتصف  الانتخابات البرلمانية التي تعد الخطوة الأولي لبناء مصر كدولة مؤسسات  يحترم فيها القانون ويأخذ كل ذي حق حقه مؤكدا أن المجلس العسكري يسعي  لافتعال الأزمات كلما اقترب من تسليم السلطة لحكومة مدنية منتخبة حيث كانت  وثيقة السلمي قبيل الانتخابات البرلمانية وأحداث محمد محمود التي نزل فيها  الجيش بمدرعاته أمام المعتصمين السلميين .

 ويبين أن المجلس  العسكري يريد أن يقلص من مهام البرلمان القادم ويسعي لجعل دوره يهيمن علي  المجلس التشريعي وهو ما يرفضه كافة الأحزاب والقوي السياسية ويهاجمه بشدة  كافة أبناء الشعب المصري الذين يسعون لسرعة إنهاء المرحلة الانتقالية وبدأ  بناء مصر علي أسس ديمقراطية سلمية وتحقيق أهداف الثورة المصرية المجيدة . 

 ويضيف أن جسد النظام السابق ما زال يحكم وأتباعه ما زالوا يعبثون بأمن  وسلامة الوطن ، ويقوموا ببذل ما أوتوا من قوة لإفساد ما تبقي من مؤسسات  الوطن ونشر الفوضى والذعر بين المواطنين والوقيعة بين عناصر الوطن الواحد .

 ويتهم المجلس العسكري باعتباره المسئول عن إدارة شئون البلاد في المرحلة  الانتقالية التي فشل في إدارتها وتأخرت البلاد في عهده كثيرا ، مطالبا إياه  بسرعة الإفصاح عن من قام بقتل المعتصمين أمام ماسبيرو ومسرح البالون وشارع  محمد محمود ومن يسعي لإشعال مصر في هذا التوقيت الحرج بشارع مجلسي الشعب  والشورى .

 ويتساءل : كيف يقول المجلس العسكري ومجلس الوزراء أنه  لم يطلق أحد الرصاص علي المتظاهرين وهذه الأعداد من القتلى والجرحى وفي  مقدمتهم الشيخ عماد عفت أمين عام لجنة الفتوى بدار الإفتاء لقوي حتفهم جراء  إطلاق ناري ؟!.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*   						وزير الداخلية: لن نتدخل فى فض التظاهرات 



*
* 




 اللواء محمد إبراهيم يوسف وزير الداخلية ​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب- محمد صلاح: 			 	 

 	أعلن اللواء محمد إبراهيم يوسف وزير الداخلية أن  الاجهزة الأمنية مستمرة  فى حملاتها لتحقيق الأمن بالشارع المصرى دون  التدخل فى أحداث تختص  بالتظاهرات.
 	وأكد ذلك اللواء أحمد جمال الدين مساعد أول وزير  الداخلية للأمن العام   والذى أشار فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الوفد" أن  الداخلية وكافة قطاعات  الوزارة تقوم بكافة مهامها فى الحفاظ على الأمن  والاستقرار، وانه تم وضع  خطة مرورية بديلة لتسيير حركة المرور بالشوارع  الموازية للشوارع المغلقة  بالقصر العينى ووسط البلد، وأضاف جمال الدين أن  قوات الإطفاء تقوم بالسيطرة  على الحرائق بالمجمع العلمى ومجلس الشعب وأن  الأجهزة الأمنية بكافة  المحافظات تقوم بحملات أمنية مكثفة ودوريات مرورية  لضبط الخارجين عن  القانون ومحترفى البلطجة وتحقيق الانضباط والتواجد  المكثف بالشارع المصرى.
	وأضاف مساعد وزير الداخلية أن أكثر من 350 ضابط شرطة شاركوا  فى عمليات   تأمين العملية الانتخابية بالمحافظات التسع، وانضموا الى أعمالهم فى حفظ   الأمن وتأمين المنشآت الحيوية داخل البلاد .








الوفد


​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*"العسكرى" يرد على "الاستشارى": المقبوض عليهم أمام النيابة العامة وليس لدى الجيش*
*أعرب المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة عن الأسف الشديد للأحداث التى شهدتها منطقة وسط القاهرة أمس الجمعة 16 الجارى، والتى أسفرت عن سقوط شهداء ومصابين وخسائر فى الممتلكات العامة والخاصة .

وارتباطاً بالتوصيات الصادرة عن المجلس الاستشارى بشأن تلك الأحداث أكد "العسكرى" على ما يلى : 

1 - تم اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة للوقف الفورى لأعمال العنف بين المتظاهرين وعناصر التأمين، وتكليف الهيئة الهندسية للقوات المسلحة بإنشاء حاجز خرسانى يؤمن المنشآت العامة ويفصل بين المتظاهرين وعناصر تأمين المنشآت الحيوية.

2 - سرعة تقديم التعويضات لأسر الشهداء وتقديم الرعاية الطبية للمصابين، واستعداد مستشفيات القوات المسلحة لاستقبال المصابين وتقديم العلاج اللازم .

3 - قيام جهات التحقيق المعنية باتخاذ ما يلزم من إجراءات للوقوف على ملابسات وحقائق الموقف وعرض نتائج التحقيق على الشعب فى أسرع وقت ممكن .

- 4 نؤكد على أن كافة العناصر المقبوض عليها فى الأحداث الأخيرة هم رهن التحقيق بواسطة النيابة العامة ولا يوجد معتقلون لدى القوات المسلحة .

- 5 يقدر المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة حرج المرحلة الحالية من تاريخ مصر ويناشد كافة فئات الشعب والقوى السياسية والشباب وضع مصالح الوطن العليا فوق أى اعتبار، حتى نتمكن جميعاً من عبور تلك المرحلة الحرجة من تاريخ أمتنا تحقيقاً لأهداف ثورة 25 يناير العظيمة. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*ودع الآلاف، مساء اليوم، شهيد الأزهر الشيخ عماد عفت، وذلك بمدافن السيدة عائشة، وسط هتافات التنديد والغضب من المشيعين ضد المجلس العسكرى، مطالبين برحيله، والتحقيق فى قتل المصريين فى الأحداث، التى وقعت مؤخراً من قبل الشرطة العسكرية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_DiTh8h3BQg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه الجديد بقى
أن الجيش بيضرب المتظاهرين بصواريخ الاطفال من ورا السور
جيشنا أتهبل ههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*ناشط على تويتر من قلب الاحداث
الجيش بيضرب علينا العاب نارية من فوق مجلس الشوري, يا جيش يابن الهبلة*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الهتاف فى التحرير الان :وادي الشرطة العسكرية طلعت اوسخ م الداخلية الشعب يريد اعدام المشير*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

​ 

* الازهر اصدر فتوى بأن الخروج عن المجلس العسكرى حلال 







الازهر اصدر فتوى بأن الخروج عن المجلس العسكرى حلال ويتقدم المسيره الخاصه بالازهر مفتى الجمهوريه على جمعه وشيخ الازهر احمد الطيب


المصدر اليوم السابع فيس بوك
* ​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*شماريخ في سماء شارع القصر العيني .. الالتراس ينير سماء الشارع المظلم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*أقباط يشاركون بجنازة شهيد الأزهر 





*​*
 شارك أقباط وحركات قبطية فى تشييع جنازة شهيد دار الإفتاء  الشيخ عماد عفت، الذى استشهد فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء وعبر الأقباط عن غضبهم  فى استمرار، سفك دماء المصريين والاعتداء عليهم، مطالبين بسرعة إجراء تحقيق  عادل. وقال القس فلوباتير جميل كاهن كنيسة العذراء بفيصل إنه جاء ليشارك  بجنازة شقيقه فى الكفاح نحو الوطن الشيخ عماد عفت، مؤكدا أن هذه جنازة لكل  المصريين لأن الدماء لا تفرق بين مسلم ومسيحى لأن جميعهم فى طريق واحد من  أجل تحقيق السلام والعدالة الاجتماعية. وأضاف فلوباتير أن الشعب يعانى منذ  أحداث فض اعتصام التحرير يليه ماسبيرو ثم أحداث محمد محمود والمجلس العسكرى  هو الذى يتحمل المسئولية كاملة، ويجب أن يوضع حد لدماء المصريين، مؤكدا  أنه يشارك اليوم كمواطن مصرى من أجل شهيد مصرى وأنه شاهد هذه الروح عندما  تضامن المسلمون فى تشييع شهداء ماسبيرو. وقال كمال زاخر منسق جبهة  العلمانيين للأقباط إن اليوم هى جنازة يشارك فيها جميع المصريين من أجل  الكرامة الإنسانية، والرد على الانتهاكات التى قام بها المجلس العسكرى ضد  المتظاهرين وأنه من المؤسف أن يسقط أحد شيوخه الأزهر الشريف دون أى ذنب  اقترفه، مؤكدا أن المصريين لم يسكتوا قبل تحقيق عادل فى الأفعال التى  ارتكبها الجيش مع المتظاهرين بداء من أحداث ماسبيرو حتى أحداث مجلس  الوزراء. شارك اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو فى الجنازة والحركات السياسية التى هتفت  بإسقاط المشير، ورحيل المجلس العسكرى مطالبين بتقديم المسئولين عن قتل  المصريين إلى محاكمات عاجلة. 




* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

* استجواب 16 متهمًا والمعمل الجنائى يحدد أسباب الحرائق 

   						تفاصيل بدء التحقيقات فى أحداث "الوزراء" 




*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								متابعة: نجوى عبدالعزيز وإبراهيم قراعة ومونيكا عياد وياسر إبراهيم 			 	 

 	بدأت النيابة العامة تحقيقاتها الموسعة فى الأحداث التي شهدتها مناطق قصر العينى والتحرير وأمام مجلس الشعب والوزراء
 	وتجرى تحقيقاتها مع المقبوض عليهم ممن ألقى القبض  عليهم على مدار يومى  الأحداث وعددهم 16 متهمًا حتى الآن. وقد قامت النيابة  بإجراء المعاينات  بالمناطق التى شهدت تلك الأحداث وكذلك الأبنية التي  احترقت وشب فيها حريق  وبعض السيارات المحترقة المملوكة للمواطنين والشرطة.   ووصل عدد الشهداء إلي  9 والمصابين إلى 700 مصاب.
	كما تم انتداب المعمل الجنائى والطب الشرعى لفحص ومعاينة تلك الأحداث ورفع   آثار الحريق لمعرفة اسبابه. وأمر النائب العام المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود   باستعجال تقرير الصفة التشريحية لجثث المتوفين بالاحداث لمعرفة اسباب   الوفاة. كما انتقل فريق من النيابة العامة للاستماع لأقوال المصابين بعدد   من المستشفيات واستدعاء من تم شفاؤهم للاستماع لأقوالهم حول الأحداث وصرح   المستشار أحمد الأبرق رئيس نيابة السيدة زينب بتسليم الجثث لذويهم والتصريح   بالدفن.
	وعلى صعيد الأحداث الدامية قضى متظاهرو مجلس الوزراء ليلة حالكة السواد   بين عمليات الكر والفر والاشتباكات وإلقاء الطوب والأحجار وزجاجات   المولوتوف مع الشرطة العسكرية وبعض المواطنين من منطقتى عابدين والسيدة   زينب الذين انضموا لمساعدة الجيش لإنهاء الاعتصام والتصدى للمتظاهرين.
	استمرت الاشتباكات بين الطرفين حتى الساعات الاولى من صباح أمس وسط   الحرائق والمصابين واشعال النيران فى مبنى هيئة الطرق والكبارى ومبنى   اللجان التابع لمجلس الشعب عقب قيام بعض المتظاهرين  بالقاء زجاجات مولوتوف   على النوافذ وأجهزة التكييف التى ساعدت على اشتعال النيران نتيجة انفجار   غاز الفريون.
	قامت قوات الشرطة العسكرية المتواجدة داخل مبنى اللجان التابع لمجلس الشعب   بإلقاء الطوب والأحجار من أعلى المبنى وتبادل المتظاهرون التراشق   بالأحجار، وأسفرت تلك الأحداث والاشتباكات عن اصابة العشرات نتيجة التزاحم   والتراشق بالطوب وتم عمل مستشفيات ميدانية بالشوارع الجانبية بشارع قصر   العينى وأجريت الاسعافات الأولية للمصابين وتم نقل الحالات الحرجة الى   مستشفيات المنيرة وقصر العينى.
	وفى الساعة العاشرة مساء شهد شارع  مجلس الشعب حالة من الهدوء النسبى   وتوقفت الاشتباكات لمدة نصف ساعة سرعان ما تجددت الأحداث بين الطرفين مرة   أخرى واشتعلت الأحداث داخل شارع مجلس الشعب  بين المعتصمين والشرطة   العسكرية وعادت عمليات الكر والفر والتراشق بالطوب وزجاجات المولوتوف مرة   أخرى  التى أدت إلى احتراق  الطابق الأول بمبنى الهيئة العامة لطرق   والكبارى المجاور لمبنى مجلس الشعب بالإضافة إلى احتراق الطابق الأول بمبنى   اللجان التابع لمجلس الشعب.
	وقامت قوات الجيش المتواجدة أمام مجلس الشعب باطلاق أعيرة نارية تحذيرية   في الهواء عقب قيام المتظاهرين بإلقاء قنابل مولوتوف على مبنى مجلس الشعب،   مما أدى إلى اشتعال أحد أركان المبنى وتمت السيطرة عليه قبل ان يمتد  الى   المبانى المجاورة.
	وقام بعض المتظاهرين وأهالى السيدة زينب الذين توافدوا إلى شارع قصر   العينى بتشكيل لجان شعبية بشارع الشيخ ريحان من ناحية شارع قصر العينى لمنع   دخول المتظاهرين ووقوع اشتباكات بين قوات الجيش المتواجدة فى منتصف  الشارع  المؤدى الى مبنى وزارة الداخلية   وطالبت اللجان المتظاهرين  بالابتعاد عن  الكردونات الأمنية لمنع وقوع اى مشادات تؤدى الى تفاقم  الموقف.
	فيما اشتعلت حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الشرطة العسكرية والمتظاهرين فى   الساعة الواحدة صباحًا بإلقاء القنابل المولوتوف من أعلى مبنى مجلس الشعب   والتى اسفرت عن اصابة العديد من المتظاهرين مما زاد من حدة الاشتباكات وغطت   سحابة دخان كثيفة سماء الميدان نتيجة قنابل المولوتوف التى تم إلقاؤها من   قبل الطرفين.
	قام المتظاهرون باعداد كميات كبيرة من زجاجات المولوتوف والقوا بها على   مبنى مجلس الشعب والاشجار المحيطة وتم اخماد السنة النيران التى ارتفعت   لأكثر من خمسة امتار قبل ان تمتد الى باقى المبنى، وبعدها بدأ المتظاهرون   فى تشكيل مجموعات كل واحدة لها دور.. واحدة للكر والفر امام مبنى مجلس   الشعب ومجموعة لاعداد زجاجات المولوتوف ومجموعة لتكسير الارصفة والطوب   وأخرى لنقل الاحجار.
	واقتحم بعض المتظاهرين المبنى المجاور الى مجلس الشورى التابع لهيئة الطرق   والكبارى وحاولوا الدخول الى المبنى والتسلق الى مبنى مجلس الشعب الذى   يعتليه بعض المدنيين والشرطة العسكرية الذين قاموا بالقاء الاحجار    والمولوتوف وتصدى لهم الامن التابع للهيئة وحاولوا اشعال النيران فى   السيارات المتواجدة بجراج المبنى  وتدخل بعض العقلاء لاحتواء الموقف وتم   اخراجهم من المبنى بينما نشبت العديد من المشادات الكلامية بين المواطنين   والمتظاهرين اثناء قيامهم باشعال النيران فى مبنى  هيئة الطرق والكبارى.
	وفى الساعة الثانية صباحا اشعل المتظاهرون كمية كبيرة من اسطوانات الغاز   امام مبنى اللجان التابع لمجلس الشعب، واكتظ  شارع قصر العينى بالباعة   الجائلين واختفى باعة الأقنعة الواقية وانتشر باعة الخوذ التى يستخدمها   المتظاهرون على الرأس لحمايتهم من الطوب والأحجار.
	وارتفعت اصوات الهتاف بين المتظاهرون ضد المجلس العسكرى والاحداث التى حدثت من قبل قوات الشرطة العسكرية.
	التقت «الوفد» بالمصابين بمستشفى قصر العينى وقال حسن عبدالحميد مدرس   ثانوى:  أنا شوفت الناس بتشتبك مع قوات الجيش وبعض البلطجية المستأجرين   امام مجلس الوزراء فقررت النزول الى الميدان بمبدأ «إغاثة الملهوف» ولكنى   فوجئت فور وصولى ببلطجية اعلى مبنى مجلس الوزراء ومجلس الشعب يرشقون   المعتصمين بالحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة ويمسكون فى ايديهم خراطيم المياه   ويمطرونهم بها ويحاول المعتصمون صد هذه الهجمات بالرد عليهم بالحجارة التى   لا تصل اليهم لبعد المسافة وفى البداية اصبت بحجارة فى يدى اليسرى وتسببت   هذه الاصابة فى كسر ذراعى وزادتنى هذه الاصابة اصرارا على البقاء فبعد ان   تم اسعافى فى المستشفى الميدانى عدت مرة اخرى لشارع مجلس الوزراء للوقوف  مع  المعتصمين ومواجهة البلطجية والجيش ولكنى وبعد قليل اصبت بحجر كبير فى   رأسى واغمى علىّ وتم نقلى الى المستشفى فى تمام الخامسة مساء وانتظر ان   يجرى لى عملية فى المخ.
	وقال كمال عبدالحليم (سائق) قال: كنت موجودا فى شارع مجلس الوزراء مع   المعتصمين ليلة الخميس واثناء لعب بعض المعتصمين من التراس الاهلى والزمالك   كرة القدم قفزت الكرة خطأ الى مجلس الوزراء وحاول بعض الشباب احضارها  ولكن  تم الاشتباك مع جنود الجيش وتم خطف احد المعتصمين ويدعى «عبودى» وبعد  قليل  وجدناه ملقى فى الشارع الخلفى ينزف من جميع انحاء جسمه وفور مشاهدة  منظر  «عبودى» أثار ذلك مشاعر باقى المعتصمين واشتبكوا مع الجيش بالحجارة  وبعد  قليل وجدنا بلطجية يحرسهم الأمن والجيش يضربوننا بالزجاجات  والمولوتوف  والطلقات الخرطوش وفى هذه اللحظة أصبت فى رأسى وذراعى وتم نقلى  الى  المستشفى.
	أما عبدالله سيد (خراط) ومصاب بطلق نارى فى القدم اليسرى قال: انا موجود   فى الميدان منذ احداث شارع محمد محمود وقررت الاعتصام مع المعتصمين فى شارع   محمد محمود ولكنى لا اعلم كيف يسمح الأمن والجيش لبلطجية بالصعود إلى  مبنى  مجلس الوزراء والشعب ليهاجمونا من أعلى وسمحوا لهم بقتلنا وإصابتنا   وبالنسبة لإصابته قال: لم أشاهد من اطلق على الرصاص سواء كان من الأمن او   هؤلاء البلطجية المستأجرين وتساءل لماذا عندما تقترب جلسة محاكمة الرئيس   المخلوع مبارك تحدث فوضى شديدة فى البلد لصالح مين هذه الفوضى ولصالح من كل   هذه الدماء؟!!
	ووسط صراخ شديد شاهدنا محمد يصرخ بعلو صوته «اغيثوا شقيقى اغيثوه هايموت   ووجدنا شابا فى السادسة عشرة من عمره يدعى أشرف عمر احمد على ملقى على   الترولى ومصاب بطلق نارى فى الصدر ولكنه لفظ انفاسه الأخيرة فور وصوله قسم   الطوارئ وارتمى شقيقه فى الأرض يتمنى ان يموت وقال «لماذا قتلوه كان  واقفًا  دون ان يرتكب أى ذنب كان بيلعب بالليزر» ليه يقتلوا إخواتنا  بالرصاص هو  احنا يهود.  







الوفد


​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*صورة الالاف فى المسيرة المتجهة لميدان التحرير منذ قليل





*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجيش بيحرق ادوية المستشفي الميداني بعمر مكرم  ويحتجز الاطباء ويعتقل مصابين  ‎*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

للاداره حق الابقاء علي الصوره دي من عدمه 
بس بجد منظر يحرق  الدم 
انا مسيحي بس ده ميجبنيش نهائي 
للكبار فقط 






























*





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد  | نادر بكار المتحدث الاعلامي لحزب النور : حزب النور سيصدر بياناً بخصوص  المجلس الإستشارى وأحداث مجلس الوزراء فى غضون ساعات #RNN

 ،  ود.عماد عبد الغفور رئيس الحزب يتجه الآن على رأس مجموعة من أعضاء الحزب  إلى ميدان التحرير للمطالبة بحقوق الثوار والشهداء المشروعة ، كما أوفد  اليوم رئيس الحزب الأستاذ أحمد خليل لتقديم واجب العزاء فى الشيخ عماد عفت  بالنيابة عن أعضاء حزب النور ، كما يتوجه أيضا الحزب بالعزاء  لكل ضحايا أحداث العنف...وكان نادر بكار عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب النور فى  مقابلته أمس مع الإعلامى وائل الإبراشى قد بين موقف حزب النور من أحداث  مجلس الوزراء بمنتهى الوضوح التى تتلخص في :
 1.التأكيد على الحق الدستورى فى التظاهر والاعتصام السلميين طالما لم يخل ذلك بالحياة المدنية
 2.الرفض التام لإستخدام العنف ضد المتظاهريين واعتبار ذلك جريمة أخرى تضاف إلى أحداث التحرير السابقة
 3.التأكيد على محاسبة المتسببين فى أحداث الأمس
 4.التأكيد على أن لا تؤثر هذه الأحداث سلباً على العملية الانتخابية التى تتمسك كافة أطياف الشعب بإكمالها
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد | متابعات | د.المعتز بالله عبدالفتاح : لابد ان يغادر المجلس العسكري السلطة في اسرع وقت ممكن . #RNN #Tahrir

 حيث قال 
 د. المعتز بالله عبدالفتاح: كي تنجو مصر لا بد أن يغادر المجلس العسكري  السلطة في أسرع وقت ممكن, نعم هو تحدد بيونيو, ولكن إن إستطعنا عمل الدستور  والإنتخابات الرئاسية في مايو, فيكون مغادرته في مايو أفضل, وإن تمكنا من  فعل ذلك في أبريل, فمغادرته في أبريل أفضل " ولو كان الأمر بيدي لحاكمت كل  من إستجاب للإقتراح الخاص بتأجيل الإنتخابات من يونيو 2011م إلى نوفمبر  2011م لأن 90% من الكوارث حصلت خلال تلك الفترة " وهذا الكلام قلته قبل  ذلك.*



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الآلاف يودعون شهيد الأزهر ويتوعدون المجلس العسكرى*
*ودع الآلاف، مساء اليوم، شهيد الأزهر الشيخ عماد عفت، وذلك بمدافن السيدة عائشة، وسط هتافات التنديد والغضب من المشيعين ضد المجلس العسكرى، مطالبين برحيله، والتحقيق فى قتل المصريين فى الأحداث، التى وقعت مؤخراً من قبل الشرطة العسكرية.

وقال أحد الشيوخ فى كلمته، قبل تشييع جثمان الفقيد لمثواه الأخير، إن استشهاد الشيخ عماد له عدة دلالات، أولها أن الشهيد هو أحد علماء الأزهر، وهو ما ينفى ما يردده البعض بأن المعتصمين بلطجية، وثانيا أن جنازة الشهيد سار فيها مسلمون وغير مسلمين، وهو ما يؤكد أن الشعب المصرى شعب واحد، يسعى البعض لبث الفرقة بينه.

وأضاف أن الشيخ عماد دفع حياته ثمناً لكلمة الحق، حتى يتم التخلص من الاستبداد والظلم، وعقب دفن جثمان الشهيد، توجهت مسيرة من آلاف المشيعين إلى ميدان التحرير؛ للمشاركة فى تظاهرة مع معتصمى مجلس الوزراء، والتأكيد على مطالبهم فى ضرورة محاكمة المسئولين عن الأحداث الجارية.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]a3k4VXBykU8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*  				 				  						حبس المتهمين بأحداث "الوزراء" 4 أيام 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتبت – نجوى عبد العزيز: 			 	   		منذ 8 دقيقة 39 ثانية  		 
 	قرر النائب العام حبس المتهمين فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات ومعظمهم من المهنيين والطلبة.
 	ووجهت النيابة إليهم تهمة الاعتداء وإتلاف ممتلكات  عامة وخاصة والاعتداء  على رجال الشرطة ومحاولة اقتحام محطة البنزين  والاستيلاء على الوقود لصنع  قنابل "المولوتوف" والإحراق العمد والشروع فى  القتل.






الوفد

 
​* ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*استشهاد شاب بطلق نارى فى اقتحام قوات الجيش لميدان التحرير*
*أكد محمد مصطفى، أحد العاملين بالمستشفى الميدانى الموجود بدار المناسبات الملحقة بمسجد عمر مكرم والمسئول عن حصر المصابين، سقوط حالة وفاة جديدة لشاب فى العقد الثانى من عمره بعد إصابته بطلق نارى فى الصدر، حيث لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة فور وصوله المستشفى، وتم نقله إلى قصر العينى.

وأضاف أن المتوفى لقى حتفه أثناء اقتحام قوات الجيش ميدان التحرير اليوم، مشيراً الى أن عدد الإصابات بلغ حوالى 500 حالة منذ العاشرة من صباح اليوم، مضيفا : "تتنوع الإصابات ما بين جروح وكسور وكدمات بسبب إلقاء البلطجية للحجارة والآلات الحادة من فوق أسطح العقارات".

واستنكر مصطفى إشعال قوات الجيش النيران فى المستشفيات الميدانية المنتشرة داخل ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*





رصد | نقلاً عن الأهرام |إستشهاد صاحب فتوي تحريم التصويت لفلول الوطني #RNN

 توفي الشيخ عماد عفت مدير إدارة الحساب بدار الإفتاء, متأثرا باصابته بطلق  ناري أمام مجلس الوزراد, وكان الشيخ قد أفتي في وقت سابق بأن التصويت  لفلول الوطني المنحل وجميع أعضاء مجلس الشعب السابقين يعد مخالفا للشرع  وحراما.

 وأكدت الزميلة الصحفية نشوي عبدالفتاح زوجة الشيخ عماد  الدين عفت, عقب مصرعه وهي في بالغ التأثر أن زوجها ذهب إلي منطقة شارع مجلس  الوزراء للتحدث مع المعتصمين في محاولة لاحتواء المواقف كرجل دين, إلا أنه  في أثناء وقوفه بجوار المتظاهرين فوجئ بطلق ناري من مسدس من أحد المندسين  بين المعتصمين وكان يقف إلي جواره.
 وذكرت الزميلة نقلا عن شهود عيان  كانوا بجوار زوجها الشهيد أن هناك مندسين وسط الثوار ولديهم أسلحة نارية,  وأن الذين يقفون وسط المعتصمين ليسوا جميعهم معتصمين وإنما اندس بينهم من  أراد أن يسقط ضحايا ليزداد الموقف اشتعالا.


 ..........................**..........................**......

 وفى تصريح خاص لرصد : * *


 رصد|مصر| زوجة الشيخ عماد عفت تقول أن الأهرام حرفت كلامها و أن زوجها كان  معتصم مع المعتصمين و انها لم تقل ان الرصاصة جاءته من مندسين وسط  المعتصمين و ان كل ما قالته ان الرصاصة التى أصيب بها كانت من أسفل و انها  لم تقل ان هناك مندسين وسط المعتصمين يحملون أسلحة نارية ،، و ان ما نشرته  الأهرام عار تماما عن الصحة و هو تحريف لما أدلت به من تصريحات* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الصفحة الرسمية لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء المصرى

 يعرب د.الجنزورى وكافة أعضاء مجلس الوزراء عن بالغ الأسف وعميق الاستنكار  للاعتداء الذى تعرض له مبنى المجمع العلمى صباح اليوم وتعمد إضرام النيران  فيه من جانب المتظاهرين دون أدنى حس وطنى بمسئولية كل مواطن مصرى فى الحفاظ  على رموز حضارة وتاريخ هذا الوطن. وان ما يزيد من الأسف والحزن العلمى  وشدة الاستنكار أن يأتى إحراق المجمع العلمى وما يحتويه من تراث تاريخى لن  يعوض وكصرح يمثل رمزاً فريداً لحضارة مصر وتوثيقاً تراثياً لتاريخها الذى  بهر العالم أجمع منذ فجر التاريخ وحتى يومنا هذا ، وأن يأتى هذا الفعل على  يد قلة هدفها النيل من حضارة وتاريخ هذا الوطن.*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر |احداث مجلس الوزراء
 احد اعضاء حركة مينا دانيال اصيب بطلق نارى نافذ بمنطقة الحوض فى اعتداءات قوات الشرطة العسكرية والامن المركزى*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*القبض على 15 متهما جددا فى اشتباكات مجلس الوزراء*
*تباشر نيابة السيدة زينب برئاسة أحمد الأبرق التحقيق مع 15 متهما جدد، ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية القبض عليهم فى أحداث الاشتباكات التى وقعت أمام مجلس الوزراء بخلاف 14 متهما، أمرت النيابة بحبسهم 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق .

وصل المتهمون إلى محكمة جنوب القاهرة بزينهم تحت حراسة أمنية مشددة وسيتم عرضهم على النيابة للتحقيق معهم .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*آلاف المتظاهرين يصلون التحرير بعد تشييع جنازة الشيخ عفت*
*وصل آلاف المتظاهرين فى مسيرة من الأزهر الشريف إلى ميدان التحرير، بعد أن خرجت من الأزهر لأداء صلاة الجنازة على الشهيد الشيخ عماد عفت بمسجد السيدة عائشة، ثم سارت فى طريقها إلى ميدان التحرير.

ومن جانب آخر طافت المسيرة فور وصولها جميع أنحاء الميدان، متجهة إلى شارع القصر العينى، رافعين أعلام مصر، مرددين هتافات "قول ما تخفشى المجلس لازم يمشى" و"الشعب يريد إعدام المشير" و"الشعب يريد إسقاط حكم العسكر".

جدير بالذكر أن ميدان التحرير قد شهد ارتباكاً مرورياً حاداً فور وصول المسيرة، حيث بدا شبه مغلق، خاصة مع توافد المزيد من المتظاهرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*"سامح عاشور" يستقيل من المجلس الاستشارى احتجاجا على العنف ضد المتظاهرين*
*تقدم سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين والنائب الأول للمجلس الاستشارى، باستقالته من المجلس، حيث قدم استقالة مكتوبة مساء اليوم للأمانة العامة للمجلس.

وأعرب عاشور عن رفضه الشديد للعنف واستخدام القوة مع المتظاهرين السلميين، وأكد فى استقالته المسببة أنه فى حالة عدم الاستجابة الفورية للمطالب والتوصيات المبداه من المجلس الاستشارى بشأن أحداث مجلس الوزراء والمتمثلة فى الوقف الفورى لإطلاق النار على المتظاهرين السلميين واستخدام العنف معهم، وتقديم اعتذار واضح وفورى من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسحلة عما يجرى من أحداث، وتقديم المسئول عن اعمال العنف وقتل المتظاهرين السلميين العزل فورا ودون إبطاء أو تباطؤ، ورعاية جميع أسر الشهداء وعلاج كافة المصابين على نفقة الدولة، والإفراج الفورى عن كافة المتظاهريين السلميين المقبوض عليهم على ذمة الأحداث، فإنه يضع استقالته رهن تصرف الأمانة العامة للمجلس الاستشارى وتحت تصرف الدكتور منصور حسن رئيس المجلس.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه الجديد بقى
> أن الجيش بيضرب المتظاهرين بصواريخ الاطفال من ورا السور
> جيشنا أتهبل ههههههههههههههه
> *


*و هو رمي المولوتوف الوالع علي مجلس الوزراء و انا شوفتها علي الهوا مباشر و رمي قزازات البنزين صح؟؟؟*

*روح ارمي مولوتوف في انجلترا او امريكا علي اي مصلحه حكوميه هتروح ورا الشمس...و تبقي ارهابي كمان و مالكش عهد  و لا ذمه و البوليس هناك ممكن يقتلك كمان*

*سلام*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

تصويب النار على المعتصمين من نافذة بمجلس الشعب من بندقية قناصة - تصوير محمد عبد المنعم				

 البرادعى: الى المجلس العسكرى:هل رأيتم صور الشرطة العسكرية وهى تسحل  الفتيات و تعريهم من ملابسهم؟ ألا تخجلون؟ دعونى أذكركم:الحق فوق القوة

 بلال فضل: عمري ماهازايد على حد إقروا التاريخ من يصل إلى السلطة بالصمت  على الظلم يرث نارا من الحقد والغضب ستدمر كل شيئ العدل هو طريق الخلاص  لمصر

 مسيرة قادمة من السيدة عائشة عقب دفن الشيخ عماد عفت تتوجه لشارع القصر العينى والجيش يقابلها بالشماريخ

 حريق جديد فى مبنى هيئة الطرق والكباري

 إستمرار الإشتباكات عند شارع قصر العيني بين المتظاهرين وقوات الجيش وتواجد عشرات المصابين


 المتظاهرون يقبضون على أحد البلطجية الذين يلقون الحجارة عليهم في حماية الشرطة العسكرية



 «الصحة»: ارتفاع شهداء اشتباكات مجلس الوزراء إلى 9 و354 مصاباً

 تشييع جثمان الشيخ عماد عفت أمين عام لجنة الفتوى الآن والمتظاهرون يهتفون لا إله إلا الله

 على جمعة يبكى اثناء امامته صلاة الجنازة على الشيخ عماد عفت

 هتافات من امام الازهر متخفش الجيش لازم يمشي

 حضور كبير من مشايخ الاكبر

 حضور كثيف من الافراد استعدادا لجنازة الشيخ عماد رفعت

 الجيش يشعل النار في المستشفى الميداني ويعتقل ثلاث مصابين

 الجيش يسيطر على الميدان ويصل إلى عبد المنعم رياض وإشتباكات بينه وبين المحتجين بالحجارة

 أنباء عن إلقاء 4 كاميرات لقنوات فضائية من إحدى عمارات التحرير لمنعها من تغطية فض الاعتصام

 إنتظار عدد كبير من الأفراد امام المشرحة فى انتظار خروج جثمان الشيخ عماد عفت

 د. حسن نافعة: الشرطة العسكرية اقتحمت الميدان وضربت المواطنين وأحرقت الخيام وكسرت الممتلكات الخاصة
أنباء عن تهديدات تصل للمراسلين الاجانب بعدم تغطية ما يحدث فى التحرير واقتحام المبانى المطلة على الميدان ومصادرة الكاميرات

 الجيش يقتحم ميدان التحرير ن ناحية القصر العيني

 ردا على سؤال كيف ستتعامل مع معتصمي مجلس الوزراء، الجنزوري: سيبها لله.. ولكني اتعهد عدم استخدام العنف

 الجنزوري: عندما يتم وضع الدستور هو الذي سيحدد إذا كان النظام برلماني أو رئاسي

 الجنزوري: نحن في محنة إقتصادية وعلينا أن نضحي ونتحمل

 الجنزوري: قلت ومازلت أقول لن نواجه المظاهرات بالقوة

 الجنزوري: المرتب الرسمي لي سأطلب أن يحال للمراكز الخاصة لعلاج الأطفال وأمراض القلب

 الجنزوري: أرى أن من يضار ممالا يحدث الأن هو الرجل العادي والفلاح البسيط

 الجنزوري: بدأ تطبيق الحد الأقصى للأجور الذي يبدأ بـ 35 ضعف الحد الأدنى

 الجنزوري:أطالب كل القوى السياسية والشبابية أن يتكاتفو حتى يعود الأمن والإنتاج

 الجنزوري: نظامنا برلماني وما يحكمنا هو الإعلان الدستوري

 الجنزوري: بدأ تطبيق الحدالأدنى للأجور أمس على رواتب الوزراة

 الجنزوري: الوقت لا يسمح بإلغاء أي وزرات

 الجنزوري: ماحدث أمس حول للنيابة العامة

 الجنزوري: أؤكد أن للشهداء والمصابين حق يجب على الدولة أن تفي به

 الجنزوري: قابلت شباب الثورة منذ اليوم الأول لوزارتي

 الجنزوري: بدأ اليوم البعض في الصباح تحطيم حائط مجلس الوزراء وكاميراته

 الجنزوري: كان لابد أن أبدأ بالعمل في ملف سيناء اليوم ولكن هذه الأحداث أخرت كل هذا

 الجنزوري: أحاول إسراع الخطى لإعادة الامن واحاول إعادة عجلة الإنتاج

 الجنزوري: مايشهدة الشارع اليوم هو إنقضاض على الثورة

 الجنزوري: هناك عناصر خفية لابد التعامل معها

 الجنزوري: الوجوه الموجوده في الإعتصام ليسوا شباب الثورة

 الجنزوري: مع مايرويه المتظاهرين بأن هناك من اندس بينهم

 الجنزوري: أؤكد أن الجيش لم يستخدم طلقات نارية

 كمال الجنزوري: التطورات لم تحدث إلا بعد محاولة إقتحام مجلس الشعب

 كمال الجنزوري: حزين كل الحزن على ما يحدث الأن بعد خمسة أيام من عودة الأمن وهو ما لم يعجب البعض

 الجنزوري : مازالت أقول لم نواجه الإعتصام السلمي بالعنف ولو بكلمة

 إمتداد ألسنة اللهب إلى معظم مبنى الجمعية الجغرافية

 قوات الأمن تقيم حاجزا أمام مجلس الشعب لمنع وصول التظاهرين لهناك

 بعد قليل مؤتمر لرئيس الوزراء كمال الجنزوري

 أنباء عن تجدد الاشتباكات بشارع القصر العيني

 أنباء عن إقتحام الشرطة العسكرية لمقر حزب العدل بجاردن سيتي، واعتقال عضو الحزب والناشط محمد اليماني

 شاهد فيديو رشق قوات الجيش للمتظاهرين بالطوب من فوق مجلس الشعب​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*النيابة تحقق مع سيدة الحواوشى بعد القبض عليها


السبت، 17 ديسمبر 2011 - 18:55




الحواوشى السام
كتب محمد عبد الرالزق وكريم صبحى

تباشر نيابة جنوب القاهرة برئاسة المستشار طارق أبو زيد المحامى العام،   التحقيق مع السيدة المتهمة بتوزيع الحواوشى على المعتصمين والتسبب فى   تسممهم، بعدما ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية القبض عليها. 

كانت الأجهزة الأمنية قد توصلت إلى هوية السيدة بعد تفريغ "السى دى" الذى   التقط لها صورا ومشاهد أثناء توزيعها لوجبات الحواوشى على المتظاهرين.




* ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> للاداره حق الابقاء علي الصوره دي من عدمه
> بس بجد منظر يحرق  الدم
> انا مسيحي بس ده ميجبنيش نهائي
> للكبار فقط
> ...



*دي في مصر يعني؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*عـــاجـــل عن ضحايا احداث مجلس الوزراء اليوم




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *دي في مصر يعني؟*​


 ايوه يا جوسبل 
وانا نزلت الفيديو اللي حصل فيه ده 
هتلاقيه في نفس الصفحه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*من يصفهم العسكري بالبلطجية.. 6 من الشهداء خريجي كليات طب وهندسة وإعلام


Sat, 17-12-2011 - 6:00 | أحمد سعيد مصر




أهالى الشهداء
يبدو أن دماء الشهداء الأبرياء لا تزال تسيل بحثا عن الحرية دون توقف، أو   استجابة من قبل المسئولين، وكأن الرسالة لم تصل منذ أحداث الميدان، فكم   شهيدا يبحث عنهم الوطن حتى يتوقف حمام الدم، وتتحقق الحرية لأبناء مصر؟!

اليوم السبت، استقبلت مشرحة زينهم 8 شهداء جدد بينهم 2 مجهولي الهوية،   راحوا ضحية التعامل الوحشي من قبل أفراد الأمن، واللافت للنظر أن جميع   الشهداء الذي يسميهم المجلس العسكري في بياناته بـ"البطلجية" معتقدا أن هذه   صفة كافية لمنع التعاطف معهم، من أصحاب المؤهلات العليا من خريجي كليات   الطب والهندسة والإعلام، ضحوا بحياتهم من أجل بقاء الوطن والحصول على   الحرية.

روايات وحكايات أقارب وأصدقاء وأسر شهداء ميدان التحرير، لم تختلف كثيرا عن   الواقع الحقيقي، حيث التقى «الدستور الأصلي» بهم، لتتعرف عن قرب عن   الشهداء وانتماءاتهم.

الشهيد الأول: الشيخ عماد عفت أمين عام دار الفتوى ومدير مكتب مفتي   الديارالمصرية الدكتورعلى جمعة، استشهد فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء والقصرالعينى   الدامية أمس "الجمعة" فى مستشفى القصر العينى، وأصيب بعيارين ناريين،   اخترقت إحداهما زراع الشهيد نافذة الى الجزء الاخرمن نفس الزراع،والاخرى   اخترقت منطقة الصدروخرجت نافذة من الجانب الايسر،مما تسبب فى حدوث تهتك   بالرئتين والقلب،واصيب اثناء تواجدة فى احداث القصرالعينى،اثناء الاشتباكات   بين قوات الامن والمتظاهرين،حيث قام المتظاهرين،بنقل الشيخ الى اقرب نقطة   اسعاف ميدانى،ثم الى مستشفى القصرالعينى، حيث توفى هناك.

عفت حرص على التواجد وسط المتظاهرين، منذ بداية أحداث ثورة 25 يناير، وكان   يساعد المتظاهرين فى الميدان، بعد انتهاء مواعيد عمله الرسمية، ولديه  أربعة  أطفال صغار السن، وكان له تلاميذ ومريدين من أبناء الأزهر ويعد من  العلماء  العاملين وشارك فى جميع أحداث الميدان منذ بدايتها، وهو صاحب فتوى  "اللى  شايف واحد غلط مينتخبهوش وينتخب الأصلح للبلد".

الشهيد الثانى: أحمد محمد منصور، ويبلغ من العمر 21 عاما، حاصل على   بكالوريوس إعلام قسم صحافة، توفى أثناء رجوعه هو نجل عمه أحمد محمود منصور   من الجامعة الأمريكية، بعد حصوله على قرص المادة الانجليزية، وأثناء  تواجده  بمنطقة مجلس الوزراء لمتابعة الأحداث، التى كان يحلم بتغطيتها  لتمرس مهنة  الصحافة، أصيب بطلق ناري من أعلى الرأس اخترقت الرقبة من  الجانب الأيسر،  عبر طلقات نارية مفردة، كاتمة للصوت.

الشهيد الثالث: محمد عبدالله، ويبلغ من العمر 23 عاما، خريج كلية هندسة،   ولديه أخ معاق ذهنيا، استشهد أثناء تواجده فى شارع مجلس الوزراء، بعيار   نارى، 9 مللى اخترق الصدر واستقر فى الذراع، حيث توفى أثناء قدومه من   محافظة المنيا إلى القاهرة أمس "الجمعة" لتقديم استقالته إلى الشركة   المصرية العالمية للسيارات، وذهب إلى منطقة القصر العينى، أثناء بحثه عن   فرصة عمل جديدة، ولكنه استشهد فى تلك الأحداث.

الشهيد الرابع: سيد عمر أحمد، يعمل بداخل محل كمبيوتر مع والده، يبلغ من   العمر 16 عاما، أصيب بطلق نارى فى القلب، فى أحداث القصر العينى، أثناء   ذهابه من منطقة الزاوية الحمراء ‘لى القطامية، عندما اضطر إلى النزول فى   منطقة القصر العينى، لعدم وجود مواصلات، واستشهد نتيجة رصاصة اخترقت صدره.

الشهيد الخامس: الدكتورعلاء عبد الهادى، طالب فى كلية طب سنة خامسة جامعة   عين شمس، يبلغ من العمر 20 عاما، استشهد فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء، أثناء   نزوله هو وأصدقائه في الساعة السابعة مساء، وكان دائما يشارك فى أحداث   الميدان لإسعاف المصابين، وأصيب بطلق نارى نافذ اخترق أنفه، وخرجت من منطقة   الصدر، مما تسبب فى حدوث نزيف قوى للشهيد.

وقام أصدقائه وأقاربه بتدشين صفحة على الفيس بوك تحت مسمى "كلنا علاء عبد   الهادي"، فيما قامت أسرته بعمل مسيرة للجنازة من جامعة عين شمس حتى وزارة   الدفاع للشهيد، الذى تم تغطية نعشه بعلم مصرعلى جثمانه.

الشهيد السادس: عادل عبد الرحمن، طالب بأحد المعاهد، يقطن بمنطقة بين   السرايات، يبلغ من العمر 20 عاما، واستشهد أثناء أحداث مجلس الوزراء   والاشتباكات الدامية بين المتظاهرين وأفراد الأمن، وأصيب بعيار نارى فى   منطقة الصدر، وتم صلاة الجنازة عليه فى مسجد السيدة نفيسة.




* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*




* ​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *دي في مصر يعني؟*​


اه للاسف


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*وصول مسيرة لطلاب طب عين شمس إلى ميدان التحرير*
*وصل أكثر من 250 متظاهرا بمسيرة قادمة من جامعة عين شمس إلى ميدان التحرير منذ قليل، رافعين صورة للشهيد علاء عبد الهادى، والذى استشهد على إثر إصابته بطلق نارى فى رأسه، كما رفعوا بعض اللافتات التى تندد بحكم العسكر.

وتمركزت المسيرة فور وصولها فى الساحة وسط الميدان "الصينية" مرددين هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر .. إحنا الشعب الخط الأحمر" و "يا حرية فينك فينك الطنطاوى بينا وبينك" و "يا نموت زيهم يا نجيب حقهم".

ومن جانبه، أكد الدكتور خالد كمال أستاذ بكلية طب جامعه عين شمس وأحد منظمى المسيرة فى حديثه لـ "اليوم السابع" على أنهم حضروا إلى ميدان التحرير، للمطالبة بحق الشهيد علاء عبد الهادى، وتوصيل رسالة الى جموع الشعب بان موت الانسان ليس كنهاية الحيوانات، مضيفاً بأن تلك هى المسيرة الأولى التى خرجوا بها من كلية طب عين شمس، وتوجهوا بها الى وزارة الدفاع ثم إلى مسجد النور بالعباسية لأداء صلاة الجنازة على الشهيد، وصولا إلى ميدان التحرير.

كما ناشد كمال المجلس العسكرى بأن يتقى الله فى مصر، قائلا : بأن هناك طرقا محترمة لفض التظاهرات دون قتل المتظاهرين السلميين.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد  | متابعات | بلال فضل : لو المشير طنطاوي فعلا خايف على مصر يعلن فورا  إحالة قادة الجيش اللي كانوا في وسط البلد إلي محاكمة عسكرية ويتنحي فورا  كرئيس المجلس الاستشاري*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*أبو الفتوح: ما حدث مع المعتصمين يتحمل مسؤليته المجلس العسكري .. أين دور رئيس الوزراء في ضوء الصلاحيات الكاملة الممنوحة له*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*   						ورطة الجنزورى .. قتلى وحرائق وصلاحيات غامضة 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب ـ ناصر فياض ونادية مطاوع وعبده حسانين وماجدة صالح: 			 	 

 	حاول الدكتور كمال الجنزورى احتواء تداعيات أحداث  شارع مجلس الوزراء بنفى  إطلاق قوات الجيش أو الشرطة الرصاص على المعتصمين  واتهام «قوى خفية»  بالتورط فى الأحداث.
 	ولقيت تصريحات الجنزورى فى هذا الصدد رفضاً شديداً من  قبل الخبراء  السياسيين الذين رأوا فيها محاولة لامتصاص الغضب الشعبى على  الأحداث «البحث  عن شماعة» لتعليق أخطاء المجلس العسكرى والحكومة.
	وأدان المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان محاولة فض الاعتصام أمام مجلس الوزراء بالقوة.
	أكد الدكتور كمال الجنزورى رئيس حكومة الانقاذ الوطنى أن المتظاهرين امام   مقر الحكومة والبرلمان ليسوا ثواراً وأن ما يحدث بمثابة انقضاض على الثورة    مشيراً الى ان اعمار معظم الذين تواجدوا أمام مجلس الوزراء لم تتعد «12»   عاماً.
	وأضاف فى مؤتمر صحفى عقده صباح امس بمقر الحكومة المؤقت بمدينة نصر أن   أفراد الجيش والشرطة لم يطلقوا رصاصة واحدة على المتظاهرين وأن الضحايا   سقطوا بعيداً عن تدخل أجهزة الأمن والشرطة،  وألمح الجنزورى الى ان هناك   قوى تريد الشر لمصر وقامت بنشر أعداد بين المتظاهرين لنشر الفوضى وافشال   الجهود الأمنية والايحاء للعالم بوجود انفلات أمنى داخل مصر، أكد ان افراد   الأمن والجيش داخل مجلس الشعب والشرطة تعرضوا لاعتداءات من قبل المتظاهرين   ولم يقوموا بالرد طبقاً للأوامر الصادرة لهم، وهو ما نتج عنه اصابة «30»  من  أفراد الأمن والجيش.
	وقدر الجنزورى عدد الاصابات بين المتظاهرين حتى ظهر أمس بـ«317» مصاباً   و«8» وفيات. وأشار الى ان قوى الشر لا تريد لمصر استقراراً وأن حكومته تلبى   مطالب شباب الثورة الحقيقيين وأنه التقى اكثر من «350» شاباً من ثوار   التحرير والائتلافات الشبابية وأجل تشكيل الحكومة لمدة اسبوع حتى يستمع الى   شباب الثورة، وفى خلال اسبوع من عمر الحكومة بدأت ملامح الاستقرار الأمنى   والاقتصادى من خلال الاجتماعات والقرارات التنفيذية لانقاذ البلاد وتمت   الانتخابات بشكل اتسم بالحرية والنزاهة مما بهر العالم وكل ذلك لم يرض قوى   الشر وواصلوا ضرب الاستقرار.
	وأصدر الجنزورى قراراً خلال المؤتمر الصحفى بخفض مرتبات الوزراء«50٪»   والتنازل عن مرتبه بالكامل لصالح مرضى القلب من الأطفال كما قرر الجنزورى   ان يكون الحد الأقصى للمرتبات «35» مرة ضعف الحد الأدنى للمرتبات، وأوضح   الجنزورى ان حكومته مستمرة لخدمة الشعب المصرى وسوف تحقق برامجها المعلنة   من قبل والبداية من سيناء حيث يتم استكمال المشروعات المتوقفة الزراعية   والصناعية والاسكانية كما ان حكومته سوف تستمر فى العمل في اعادة الأمن الى   ربوع مصر وانها لن تواجه أى مظاهرات سلمية لانها حق مشروع وأن حكومته لن   تستخدم العنف مطقاً سواء بالقول أو بالفعل.
	ويعقد الدكتور كمال الجنزورى اليوم الأحد أول اجتماع لحكومة الانقاذ الوطنى لدراسة عدد من الملفات المهمة والخطيرة.
	وقد تباينت ردود الأفعال على تصريحات الجنزورى ما بين مؤيد ومعارض فمن   جهته قال الدكتور عبدالله الأشعل المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهوية ان المجلس   والحكومة دأبا على الكذب علينا فى كل شىء وحتى الدكتور الجنزورى الذى صرح   من قبل بأنه لن يتم استخدام العنف مع المتظاهرين لذلك لم يجد امامه سوى   شماعة العناصر المجهولة لتبرير هذا العنف المفرط فى التعامل مع المتظاهرين.
	وأضاف ان كل هذه الاحداث ترجع الى عدم قدرة المجلس العسكرى على تلبية   مطالب الشعب والتعبير عن الثورة وأرجع الحديث عن الأيدى الخفية الى رغبة   المجلس فى فرض أحكام عرفية على البلاد.
	وأكد هذا الموقف الدكتور شادى الغزالى حرب عضو ائتلاف شباب الثورة قائلاً:   ان الحديث عن قوى خفية وراء الأحداث يعد استخفافاً بعقول المصريين فاذا   كان المجلس يعلم بأمر هذه الأيدى الخفية فلماذا لم يتم القبض عليها واذا   كان لا يعلم ويطلق اتهامات فقط فهذه كارثة أكبر.
	أما اللواء طلعت مسلم الخبير العسكرى فيرى ان هذا الاحتمال وارد بحكم أنه   يمكن لأى شخص أن يندس وسط المتظاهرين ولكن تأمين البنايات الحكومية مثل   مجلس الشعب ومجلس الوزراء مسئولية الجيش والشرطة ولابد من فتح التحقيق فى   الموضوع للوقوف على كل الملابسات وكشفها للرأى العام.
	ويضم أحمد عودة المحامى عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الوفد صوته لصوت اللواء   مسلم واصفاً ماحدث بأنه جريمة يجب التحقيق فيها فوراً لوقف نزيف الدم وضبط   المتسببين فى هذه الاحداث الخطيرة أياً كانت مناصبهم مضيفاً: لانريد ان   نسمع عن الأيادى المندسة أو القوى الخارجية أو الادخلية بل لابد ان تتحرك   النيابة بسرعة وتجرى تحقيقاً سريعاً لتحديد المسئول عن تلك الأحداث،   ومحاسبتهم وفقاً للدستور.
 	وأضاف أن شماعة القوى الأجنبية والمندسة والأيادى  الخارجية هذه سقطت ولم  يعد لها قيمة، ولابد من كشف الحقائق أمام الرأى  العام، لذلك نطالب المجلس  الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ووزارة الداخلية وقيادة  الشرطة العسكرية بسرعة  التحرك والمثول أمام جهات التحقيق لتحديد المتسبب  الحقيقى فيما حدث.
	من جهته، أدان المجلس القومى لحقوق الانسان فى بيان له أمس الاعتداءات على   المعتصمين بشارع قصر العينى. ورفض بيان المجلس محاولات فض الاعتصام  بالقوة  أمام مجلس الوزراء واصابة المتظاهرين بطلقات نارية.
	وأهاب المجلس بكافة فئات الشعب المصرى عدم الانسياق وراء أية احداث تهدد   مسار التحول الديمقراطى وعدم استكمال مراحل انتخابات مجلس الشعب.
	ودعا المجلس الى ايجاد آلية للحوار لوضعحد لأعمال العنف مطالباً بضرورة   الاسراع فى اتخاذ الخطوات اللازمة لبدء تحقيق فورى وعاجل لكشف المتورطين فى   تلك الأحداث.
	وأكد المجلس ضرورة وقف الاعتداءات على الممتلكات العامة والخاصة التي   تعتبر خروجاً على معايير التظاهر السلمى المكفول لكل المواطنين.
	وأكد البيان انه سيتم ضم احداث مجلس الوزراء واشتباكات شارع قصر العينى   الى لجنة تقصى الحقائق التى تم تشكيلها برئاسة محمد فايق رئيس المجلس حول   أحداث شارع محمد محمود لبحث الأسباب الحقيقية التى أدت الى سقوط قتلى   ومصابين فى شارع قصر العينى.






الوفد


​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]a1s6u1J1e5E[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]gSPBNrqfFPM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*
*

*فضيحتنا فى لندنا *

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/18/w...toll-rises-from-clashes-in-cairo.html?_r=3&hp


*Death Toll Rises From Clashes in Cairo*

*



*

*CAIRO — Egypt’s  military rulers escalated a bloody *****down on street protesters on  Saturday, beating them and setting their tents ablaze, even as the prime  minister denied in a televised news conference that security forces  were using violence.*

* The contradiction in the military-led government’s statements and  actions appeared to represent a shift in strategy by the military  council. After trying for months to preserve some credibility and  collaboration with the Egyptian political elite, the ruling generals on  Saturday scarcely acknowledged the demands of their newly appointed  civilian advisory council that that the military cease its violence and  apologize to demonstrators.        *
* Instead, as the *****down on the protest entered its second day, the  military council appeared to be playing to those Egyptians impatient  with the continuing protests and eager for a return stability. Crowds of  supporters turned out downtown on Saturday morning to cheer on the  military police, hand them drinks of water, and help them close off  Tahrir Square from demonstrators massing to get in.        *
* The prime minister, Kamel Ganzouri, issued his denial that the military  had or would use force in a news conference on Saturday morning after  more than 24 hours of street fighting in front of the military-occupied  Parliament building that left nine dead from bullet wounds and hundreds  wounded. For more than twelve hours on Friday, men in plain clothes,  accompanied by a few in uniform, stood on top of the “people’s assembly”  and hurled chunks of concrete and stone taken from inside the building  down at the crowd of demonstrators several stories below.        *
* On Saturday morning, another parliamentary building adjacent to Tahrir  Square burst into flames, although it was unclear who started the blaze.  Firefighters guarded by rows of military police officers struggled for  hours to put it out.        *
* The military-led cabinet said in a statement that protesters had  deliberately set fire to the building, which housed an archive of  historical books and ********s, while protesters said it had caught fire  while under military control. The protesters had made heavy use of  Molotov cocktails and set fire to a Transportation Ministry building the  night before, although men atop the military-controlled office  buildings were also seen hurling gasoline bombs.        *
* Around the same time the fire broke out, several witnesses said,  hundreds of military police officers in riot gear had finally chased the  demonstrators from in front of the Parliament building into Tahrir  Square and then cleared the square of a small tent city of  demonstrators. They burned the tents, leaving Tahrir Square in flames  and sending a thick plume of black smoke curling over downtown.        *
* Many witnesses said that the charging soldiers had used clubs to beat  anyone they could catch, including passers-by. A young woman getting off  a bus and trying to catch a taxi to work was grabbed by soldiers and  thrown to the ground, before a group of passers-by rescued her and  tucked into her a passing vehicle.        *
* As the military police grabbed a man by the arms near the Egyptian  Museum, he shouted, “I don’t have anything to do with that, I was just  going to work!”        *
* Over the next several hours, phalanxes of military police officers  repeatedly assaulted the square, temporarily retreating and then  charging back in.        *
* The sirens of ambulances squealed from inside the square. “Take care!  They will beat anyone,” a man in a suit shouted as he fled the square  toward a Nile bridge before an advancing line of military police.         *
* Video shown on a private Egyptian television network in the morning  showed several military police officers using batons to beat civilians  as they lay on the ground of Tahrir Square, and one appeared to be  unconscious.        *
* Elsewhere in the city, thousands turned out to mourn a religious scholar  from Al Azhar, the premier center of Sunni Muslim scholarship, who was  killed the day before. “Yes, we are chanting inside Al Azhar, down with  military rule,” mourners intoned during a funeral procession.        *
* There were reports that new protests against military rule had also  broken out in Alexandria, Egypt’s second largest city.        *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*احد المصابيين من اشباكات مجلس الوزراء*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*سي بي سي: إطلاق أعيرة نارية في الهواء من قبل قوات الجيش .. والمتظاهرون يهتفون "أرحل"*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*بي بي سي :  مصر: الجيش يغادر ميدان التحرير بعد طرد المعتصمين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*لمتظاهرون يؤكدون مواصلة الإشتباكات مع قوات الشرطة العسكرية لحين إخراج الناشطات المحتجزات من أفراد الشرطة العسكرية*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*شباب  الثورة يخرجون عشرات الكتب التاريخية الموجودة بالمجمع العلمي ويسلموها  لضباط الجيش بشارع الشيخ ريحان والتي قامت بإلقائها بالشارع*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

نفس المسلسل 
* رصد | دمياط | منذ قليل عشرات من شباب دمياط بميدان البوسطه لدعم متظاهرين التحرير و مجلس الوزراء #RNN
 تصوير حسام جبه*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | وكالات | الإفتاء تنفي مشاركة " الـمفتــي " في مسيرة لميدان التحرير *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*قوات الجيش تقوم بإلقاء الحجارة على المتظاهرين فى اعتقاد انهم يريدون اقتحام المجمع العلمى لسرقته رغم انهم يحاولون انقاذ ما به*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الاعتداء على علاء الاسواني وطاقم قناة فرنسية وتحطيم كاميراتهم في جاردن سيتي منذ قليل"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*المناوي: حريق المجمع العلمي كارثة قومية وعالمية والوثائق والدراسات لاتقدر بمال*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر | السويس | #ENN #Egypt #Suez

 مراسلنا يوسف الدقاق من السويس

 اصابة وليد حسانى من تكتل شباب السويس اصابه طفيفه اسر تعرض شباب التكتل لهجوم من بلطجيه اسر تنظيمهم مسيره بجوار المستشفى العام
 .*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد | متابعات | لواء طيار متقاعد محمد عكاشة : المشهد الان مشهد عبث وكل ما يحدث الان غير مقبول #RNN #Egypt

 لواء طيار متقاعد محمد عكاشة أحد أبطال حرب أكتوبر على قناة النهار:  المشهد الآن مشهد عبثي وكل ما يحدث الآن غير مقبول وفشل ذريع في إدارة  البلاد .. أين سلطات الدكتور كمال الجنزوري التي تحدث عن حصوله على سلطات  رئيس الجمهورية وجاء لنا في النهاية ببيان لا يغني ولا يسمن من جوع ..  أمنية حياتي قبل ما أموت أشوف الطرف التالت اللي بنسمع عنه في كل مشكلة من  عشر شهور .*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | عاجل : مصراوي يستنكر اعتقال الجيش لمراسله ويعلن مقاطعته للمجلس *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*يجتمع المجلس الاستشارى الآن بمنزل الدكتور منصور حسن، رئيس المجلس، لاتخاذ موقف حاسم بشأن أحداث مجلس الوزراء وللرد على بيان المجلس العسكرى. *


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الثوار يحاولون إنقاذ الكتب من مبنى المجمع العلمي*


[YOUTUBE]sM8zwOPfdG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*البرادعي ينتقد صمت العسكري على سحل الناشطات ويذكرهم «الحق فوق القوة» *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*أدمن الصفحة الرسمية للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة
 الرسالة رقم (90) في خلال دقائق .*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | شارع القصر العيني | متظاهرون يدخلون الجمعية العلمية لإنقاذ الوثائق بها .. واستمرار قذف الحجارة من الاسطح عليهم*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*بالفيديوا شاهد بالتفصيل كيف مات الدكتور علاء عبد الهادى امام مجلس الوزراء و مش هتصدق كان بيعمل ايه ساعه موته

*
[YOUTUBE]RY_E2C2BPP4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*متظاهرون: الجيش يحتجز عشرات الفتيات داخل مجلس الشعب ويرفض إطلاق سراحهن*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*أبو العلا ماضي: اعتذار ''العسكري'' أمام الاستقالة الجماعية للاستشاري ‎*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*ألوف المتظاهرين يتدفقون على ميدان التحرير

Sat Dec 17, 2011 5:12pm GMT









القاهرة (رويترز) - قال ناشطون ان ألوف المتظاهرين تدفقوا يوم السبت  على  ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة بعد ساعات من قيام الشرطة العسكرية باخلائه من   محتجين وحرق خيامهم. وقال الناشط مجدي صابر  لرويترز ان المتظاهرين جاءوا الى الميدان بعد  تشييع أمين الافتاء بدار  الافتاء المصرية عماد عفت الذي قتل يوم الجمعة  خلال قيام قوات الشرطة  العسكرية بفض اعتصام في شارع مجلس الشعب القريب من  ميدان التحرير.
       وقتل تسعة نشطاء وأصيب مئات في اشتباكات تلت فض اعتصام شارع مجلس الشعب






* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد  | متابعات | وائل غنيم : في جنازة الشيخ عماد عفت حضر الآلاف ممّن لا  يعرفونه وبكت الجموع أثناء صلاة الجنازة في الجامع الأزهر، كان لا يخشى قول  الحق وشارك في الثورة من يومها الأول، رحل وبقيت لنا ذكراه وابتسامته  النقية وعلم يُنتَفع به، ادعو له بالرحمة والمغفرة #RNN*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد  | متابعات | علي جمعة : أنا خصيم من قتل الشهيد الشيخ عماد عفت يوم  القيامه فأنا أعتبره ابنى فابنى قتل الأن وانا اطالب المجلس العسكرى ان  يطلعنا على اى معلومات لا نعلمها *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*فيديو || الجريئه دينا عبد الرحمن وكلام  وصور خطيره جدااااااا وانتهاكات فظيعه للجيش المصرى مع المتظاهرين وتقول  كلام خطير ورهيب وشاهد ماذا تقول عن الاقباط ومذبحه ماسبيرو للاقباط






[YOUTUBE]_-A9ezR6dO8[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*إصابات بين المتظاهرين اثناء محاولتهم لإنقاذ تراث المجمع العلمي*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]icuBnPSqCAE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*زياد العليمي | اليوم : ظابط المظلات تعرف عليا قائلاً انت فاكر مجلس الشعب هينفعك ودعى جنوده لضربي وسحلي *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رويترز:اكثر من 170 مثقفا وسياسيا يتبنون حملة مليونية لرفض حكومة الجنزوري*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*  فيديو ||تقرير عن احداث شارع مجلس الوزراء





*
[YOUTUBE]zz8UOz8p9UU[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*عاشور يطالب العسكري بوقف العنف والاعتذار .. ويضع استقالته تحت تصرف رئيس الاستشاري*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

* فيديو.البرادعى للعسكرى: ألا تخجلون؟ 



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب - حازم العبيدى: 			 	   		منذ 10 دقيقة 29 ثانية 
[YOUTUBE]EQzhVJd2Wi4[/YOUTUBE]


 	وجه الدكتورمحمد البرادعى المرشح المحتمل لرئاسه  الجمهورية رسالة إلى  المجلس العسكرى، قائلا: هل رأيتم صور الشرطة العسكرية  وهى تسحل الفتيات  وتعريهم من ملابسهم؟.
 	وتساءل في تدوينه له علي حسابه الخاص علي  "تويتر" ألا تخجلون؟ وقال: دعوني أذكركم أن الحق فوق القوة.
 	كان عدد من المواقع الإليكترونيه تداولت صورا لفتاة يسحلها بعض جنود الشرطة العسكرية وانتزاعوا ملابسها في الجزء الأعلي.






الوفد
​

​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد  | متابعات | د.باسم يوسف : امبابة اتحرقت عشان عبير اتخطفت.طب شيخ ازهري و  دكاترة اتقتلوا و عيون اتفقعت و ينات اتسحلت.عادي؟ #RNN #Tahrir*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد  | متابعات|كلنا خالد سعيد | هل من المنطقي إن موقفك المعارض للثورة أو حتى  لما يقوم به ثوار التحرير في الفترة الأخيرة يخلّيك ترفض أو تقبل الأخبار  بمنطق التحيز؟ هل معقولة الصفحات اللي مضادة للثورة سايبة عشرات إن مكانش  مئات الصور اللي فيها اعتداءات على سيدات كبيرة في السن وبنات محجبات بتتشد  لحد ما بتظهر عوراتها وفتيات بتتشد من شعرها ورجالة بتنضرب وبتتسحل ويقرر  إنه يقعد ينكر ويقول إن الصور دي مفبركة  أو يسخر من اللي نزل عشان يدافع عن حقه وحقك في الكرامة والحرية بعد ما شاف  الضرب والعنف المفرط اللي حصل ليلة الخميس ونهار الجمعة .. يا ريت كلنا  نكون موضوعيين حتى لو عايز ترفض فكرة الاعتصام ومش عاجبك اللي بيعمله الناس  ومتضايق من اللي بيحصل في البلد افتكر إن مفيش في العالم ولا في التاريخ  دول بتتقدم وهي بتدوس على كرامة مواطنيها .. وبدل ما توجّه سهامك للضحية  حاول تفكّر شوية إن سهامك أولى بيها الجلادين #RNN
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد  | متابعات | موقع الدستور الاصلي : أنباء عن تلقي رؤساء تحرير الصحف  والقنوات الإعلامية الخاصة تعليمات من المجلس العسكري بأن من يتم إلقاء  القبض عليه من المصورين أثناء اعتداء الجيش على المتظاهرين، سيتم محاكمته  عسكريا #RNN*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | صحافة | أحداث مجلس الوزراء |التحقيقات : استجواب 16 متهمًا والمعمل الجنائى يحدد أسباب الحرائق #RNN #Tahrir #Egypt

 بدأت النيابة العامة تحقيقاتها الموسعة فى الأحداث التي شهدتها مناطق قصر  العينى والتحرير وأمام مجلس الشعب والوزراء وتجرى تحقيقاتها مع المقبوض  عليهم ممن ألقى القبض عليهم على مدار يومى الأحداث وعددهم 16 متهمًا حتى  الآن. وقد قامت النيابة بإجراء المعاينات بالمناطق التى شهدت تلك الأحداث  وكذلك الأبنية التي احترقت وشب فيها حريق وبعض السيارات المحترقة المملوكة  للمواطنين والشرطة. ووصل عدد الشهداء إلي 9 والمصابين إلى 700 مصاب.
  كما تم انتداب المعمل الجنائى والطب الشرعى لفحص ومعاينة تلك الأحداث ورفع  آثار الحريق لمعرفة اسبابه. وأمر النائب العام المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود  باستعجال تقرير الصفة التشريحية لجثث المتوفين بالاحداث لمعرفة اسباب  الوفاة. كما انتقل فريق من النيابة العامة للاستماع لأقوال المصابين بعدد  من المستشفيات واستدعاء من تم شفاؤهم للاستماع لأقوالهم حول الأحداث وصرح  المستشار أحمد الأبرق رئيس نيابة السيدة زينب بتسليم الجثث لذويهم والتصريح  بالدفن.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد  | متابعات | احمد رجب عضو حركة شباب 6 ابريل بعد ان اصيب بطلق نارى فى  البطن و تم اجراء عملية جراحة له و تم ازلة الكلية و جزء من القاولون #RNN  #Egypt #6April*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*جمعه : كرة الثلج تزيد والدمار يزيد وابنائنا تخطف منا وكنت اعتبر عماد عفت ابنى*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]tZ1N31qbWIo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*المتحدث الرسمي باسم ائتلاف شباب الثورة: بلطجية أحرقوا المجمع العلمي في حماية قوات الجيش*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*لما دول البلطجيه .. يبقى الناس المحترمه شكلها ايه !!!!!! 


* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*فيديو عاجل || شاهد الجرئ علاء الاسوانى  وعلى الهواء يصرح بفضيحه وكارثه لشيخ سلفى ويفضحه على الهواء منذ قليل  وشاهد ماذا فعل فى ميدان التحرير مع صحفيين اجانب وكلام خطير






[YOUTUBE]2nNMIbUM1lM[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*ومازال مسلسل تعمد سحل الفتيات مستمر.. محجبه جديده يعتدى عليها بالضرب من الجيش




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*فيديو || رهيييييييييييييب جداااااااا سيدة تتنبأ بما يحدث الان من قبل تنحي الرئيس المخلوع مبارك






[YOUTUBE]07cjlml3ayk[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7IGr05_phNE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | على جمعة : أوجه ندائى للحكومة والمجلس العسكرى بضرورة القبض على كل من قاموا بهذه الجريمة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*مظاهره بجامعه اسيوط تضامنا من متظاهري التحرير*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رويترز : تجدد الاشتباكات في ميدان التحرير بعد مقتل تسعة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]fHQ0XZvq2oI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*جانب من المواجهات التي تتم الأن*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*بالامس كانت مصر تنتخب واليوم مصر تنتحب​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*المتظاهرون يعيدون نصب الخيام للاعتصام من جديد فى التحرير*
*عاود عدد من المتظاهرين نصب الخيام للاعتصام من جديد بالساحة وسط ميدان التحرير، بعدما قامت قوات الجيش صباح اليوم السبت، بإشعال النيران فى خيام المعتصمين الموجودة بالميدان، خلال محاولتهم اقتحام الميدان لفض الاعتصام بالقوة.

ومن جهة أخرى، شهد ميدان التحرير هدوء حذر، حيث اقتصرت المواجهات بين قوات الجيش والبلطجية الذين اعتلوا أحد مبانى مقر مجلس الشورى فى مواجهة المتظاهرين بشارع القصر العينى.

وعلى الجانب الآخر، سارت حركة المرور بشكل طبيعى فى باقى أنحاء الميدان، كما عاود الباعة الجائلين الانتشار المكثف بجميع أرجاء الميدان.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر | الطب الشرعي: 8 شهداء حصيلة الأحداث.. بينهم 7 برصاص حى وواحد بخرطوش*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*جمال الغيطانى :يجب توعية المواطن المصرى قواعد التظاهر والاعتصام*






 
كتب: أسماء الفـرام صرح الأديب الكبير “جمال الغيطانى”عن استيائه الشديد لما حدث فى المجمع  العلمى المجاور لمقر مجلس  الوزراء ،نتيجة إلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف مما أدى  إلى إندلاع الحريق به،مما نتج عنه إتلاف الكثير من تراث مصرالقديم.
ورفض الغيطانى استخدام القوة ضد المتظاهرين قائلا”أنا ضد ظهور الشرطة  العسكرية فى المشهد ،لان هناك قوة مندسة تحاول الوقيعة بين الجيش  والشعب”.وناشد الغيطانى الإعلام يجب عليه توعيه المواطن بقواعد وأصول  الإعتصام والتظاهر.
ويعتبر المجمع العلمى هو المجمع الذى  يضم العديد من الكتب والمؤلفات  القديمة ,وقد أوضح الغيطانى بأن هذا المجمع  لا يقل أهمية عن المتحف  المصرى.
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رسالة رقم (90) من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة








[YOUTUBE]8grDc-iz5wg[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]D0bNEWyHEKs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4x259Y6eY7s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد | الثوار يحاولون إنقاذ الكتب من مبنى المجمع العلمي خشية الاحتراق  #RNN #Tahrir*



​


----------



## zezza (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*حاجة تحزن *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر | عبدالحليم: الاعتصام حق لكن لا يمكن ان يمنع رئيس الحكومة من دخول مكتبه وقطع الطريق*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*فيديو هــام محمود سعد ومداخلة مفتى الجمهورية دكتور على جمعة منذ قليل




*

[YOUTUBE]yx1BZfh9pPc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الصحة: عشرة قتلى و441 مصاباً فى أحداث قصر العينى*
*أعلنت وزارة الصحة اليوم، السبت، ارتفاع حصيلة ضحايا الاضطرابات التى يشهدها شارع قصر العينى إلى عشرة قتلى، و441 مصاباً.

وذكر تقرير صدر عن مصلحة الطب الشرعى، أن سبعة من بين الضحايا لقوا حتفهم جراء إصابتهم برصاص حى وطلقات خرطوش.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا تعبت من المتابعه 
حاسس اني بتفرج علي فيلم للمره التانيه 
قتلي ومصابين 
وكدب مسئولين 
وتصارع اعلامي للانفراد بالاخبار 
واجنده خارجه " محسسيني انها الاجنده الحمره "
وناس بتشعللها 
وفي النهايه هيرموا عضمه للمعتصمين وشكرا 


هنفضل في الحال ده لامتي ؟؟؟؟؟

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*عاجل | ابو عياد |تم تغير اسم القله المندسه الي اللهو الخفي 
 تجديد بردوا 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*المصدر : شبكة أخبار مصر
 أطلق الصحفي مؤمن المحمدي الصحفي بالأهرام مبادرة على صفحته بالفيس بوك  لتجميع خمسمائة مثقف ومثقفة وصحفي وصحفية يجوبون شوارع المحروسة كل يوم  منطقة يشرحون للناس أن الثوار ليسوا بلطجية.
 وقد انضم للمبادرة العديد من الصحفيين والمثقفين منهم صحفيون من الشروق والوكالة الألمانية ورويتز والأخبار.
 وتهدف المبادرة إلى الدفاع عن الثوار خاصة مع زيادة الهجوم عليهم ووصفهم  بالبلطجية، ومحاولات تشويه الاعتصام والتظاهر السلمي الذي كفلته كافة  القوانين الدولية والمحلية.
 وتقوم المبادرة بنشر وتعريف أهالي المناطق  العشوائية والشعبية بأحداث الثورة المصرية ومطالب الثوار وأسباب الصدام  بينهم وبين المجلس العسكري بحسب ما قال أحد أفراد المبادرة. وستعتمد مبادرة  طرق الأبواب على اللافتات والنقاش المباشر بين الصحفيين والمثقفين  المشتركين في المبادرة وبين الأهالي.*


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *انا تعبت من المتابعه
> حاسس اني بتفرج علي فيلم للمره التانيه
> قتلي ومصابين
> وكدب مسئولين
> ...



تصدق عندك حق يا عياد 

بجد الواحد زهق مسلسل رخم 

وياعالم هيخلص امتى وعلى ايه 

ربنا يستر
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> تصدق عندك حق يا عياد
> 
> بجد الواحد زهق مسلسل رخم
> 
> ...



* ميرسي يا امي 
بس يا ريت يكون مسلسل مصري 30 حلقه 
مش تركي 3000
ربنا يسترها 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2011)

.اتمنى من الكل انه يشترى جريدة التحرير ويفرجها لكل الناس ، حملة توعية الشعب المصرى لازم الناس تعرف الحقيقه


----------



## esambraveheart (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلفيون ..هم من كانوا يهاجمون المعتصمين بالحجاره و ربما بالرصاص ايضا من فوق البنايات المجاوره.*
*و اصحي يا ارنب.. قبل الضبع ما ياكلك*

*



*​


----------



## esambraveheart (17 ديسمبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *حاجة تحزن *


* هي دي مصر .. الان و الي خمسين سنة قادمه .. بلا رتوش*​


----------



## esambraveheart (17 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *يسخر من اللي نزل عشان يدافع عن حقه وحقك في الكرامة والحرية *​


*عن نفسي .. لا اتذكر اني طلبت من احد ان يتكلم بلساني و لا اتذكر اني اعطيت لاحد توكيلا عاما ليدافع عن حقي في الحرية و الكرامة .. و لكن حتي حينما انوى فعل هذا .. فساوكل من لا يحرقون و يدمرون و يخربون باسم الحريه .. و من لا يغامرون ببلد كاملة و بمستقبل شعبها  تحت شعار النبل و الوطنية*​​​​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*اى مشاركات قادمه سيتم حذفها اذا كانت بها منقاشات
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*مراسل ال cbc 
توافد عشرات من الالتراس الان يحملوون المولتوف 
وهناك شباب تقوم الان بتكسير الارصفه للحصول ع الحجاره
لان هناك اشاعات عن ان الجيش سيهاجم من ناحية المتحف المصرى
ربنا يستر*


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]4x259Y6eY7s[/YOUTUBE]​


*الف سلامه يا بولس
الحبيب بولس زكى صديقى وكان يعمل معى فى نفس الشركة
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> *الف سلامه يا بولس
> الحبيب بولس زكى صديقى وكان يعمل معى فى نفس الشركة
> *​



* ربنا معاه ويحافظ عليه 
ابقي طمنا علي حالته 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*المستشفى الميدانى بعمر مكرم: ارتفاع الإصابات لـ700 مصاب*
*أكد محمد مصطفى أحد المسئولين عن عملية حصر المصابين بالمستشفى الميدانى فى مسجد عمر مكرم ارتفاع حالات الإصابات بين صفوف المتظاهرين إلى حوالى 700 مصاب، بالإضافة إلى 41 مصاباً بالمستشفى الميدانى المجاور لعمر مكرم، مضيفاً أن حالات الإصابات ارتفعت خلال النصف ساعة بعد إطلاق البلطجية طلقات الخرطوش على المتظاهرين.

وأضاف الدكتور محمود على المسئول عن مستشفى كنتاكى الثورة والموجودة بجوار الكنيسة الإنجيلية بقصر الدوبارة، أن المستشفى تلقى 19 حالة إصابة بطلقات خرطوش فى الوجه من بين 190 حالة إصابة تلقاها المستشفى منذ الظهيرة.

ومن جهة أخرى، استمرت الاشتباكات والمصادمات العنيفة بين المئات من المتظاهرين بشارع القصر العينى وعدد من البلطجية الذين اعتلوا سطح احد مبانى مجلس الشورى وفشل محاولات المتظاهرين فى إشعال النيران بالأشجار الموجودة أمام المبنى من أجل وقف اعتداء البلطجية على المتظاهرين نيران طفيفة بالأشجار الموجودة خلف المجمع العلمى والذى احترق صباح اليوم.

ومن جهة أخرى، قام المتظاهرون بطرد طاقم قناة سى بى سى والاعتداء عليه ومنعه من تصوير وقائع المصادمات والإصابات داخل المستشفى الميدانى بحجة انحياز القناة لصالح المجلس العسكرى لرصد وقائع الأحداث.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*"متظاهرو التحرير" يلقون القبض على أحد البلطجية*
*اشتبه المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير بأحد الأشخاص المناصرين للجيش، حيث قال شهود عيان، إنهم رأوه يقذف المتظاهرين بالحجارة مع قوات الجيش من أمام مجلس الوزراء.

ومن جانبهم قاموا بسحبه أثناء قذفه للحجارة وأتوا به إلى ميدان التحرير، وقد شكل العشرات من المتظاهرين كاردوناً امنيا حوله، لمنع المتظاهرين من التعدى عليه بالضرب، فيما قاموا باحتجازه فى أحد العقارات داخل الميدان.

يأتى هذا فيما قام المتظاهرون بتجريده من ملابسه عدا ملابسه الداخلية وتفتيشه، ولم يجدوا بحوزته أى أسلحة أو تحقيق شخصية، كما استدعوا أحد الأطباء بالمستشفى الميدانى لإجراء الفحوصات الطبية عليه وتقديم الإسعافات الأولية له، فيما شكل البعض كاردوناً أمنياً حول المبنى لمنع أى من المتظاهرين الوصول إليه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشيعو شهيد الأزهر يطالبون الطيب بجلب حقه*
*طالب العديد من شباب الثورة شيخ الأزهر الدكتور أحمد الطيب بأن يجلب حق الشيخ عماد عفت، شهيد دار الإفتاء الذى لقى نحبه مساء أمس الجمعة فى مواجهات مجلس الوزراء، وهتفوا "شيخ الأزهر يا إمام اعمل حاجة للإسلام"، "وقتلوا الطفل وقتلوا الشيخ حتعمل إيه يا عم الشيخ"، "يا مشير قول لعنان الأزهر جاى".

وحضر الصلاة الآلاف من شباب الثورة وعلماء الأزهر وطلابه، ونخبة من رجال السياسة وأعضاء مجلس الشعب، مثل عمرو حمزاوى، وعمرو الشبكى. وعقب الانتهاء من الصلاة هتف جميع المصلين "أيوة بنهتف جوة الأزهر يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، وخرجت المسيرة الجنائزية من جامع الأزهر متجهة إلى مدافن السيدة عائشة، لنقل جثمان الشيخ إلى مثواه الأخير، وأثناء المسيرة الميدان".

وأثناء مرور المسيرة الجنائزية والتى شارك فيها الآلاف تصادف مرور دورية للقوات المسلحة متمثلة فى 4 عربات مدرعة، على طريق صلاح سالم فسارع بعض شباب الثورة محاولين الاشتباك معهم، وحاول علماء من الأزهر المشاركين فى المسيرة تجنب الاشتباك بهتافهم: "سلمية..سلمية"، وفرت مدرعات الجيش من طريق جانبى أسفل كبرى الأوتستوراد. 

وتكرر الأمر عندما قابلت المسيرة الجنائزية دورية شرطة أمام القلعة على طريق صلاح سالم، وفروا ضباط الشرطة بالسيارات هاربين، وبعد الوصول إلى مدافن السيدة عائشة ودفن الشيخ عفت أدى المشاركين فى المسيرة صلاة المغرب فى الشارع، ثم أكملوا المسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*المصرية لرعاية الأحداث تكشف.. استئجار أطفال الشوارع للتخريب فى أحداث "الوزراء"







17-12-2011 | 22:37 614   

الأحداث أمام مجلس الوزراء
أكدت الجمعية المصرية لرعاية الأحداث وحقوق الإنسان أن عددًا من المتطوعين   من أعضائها نزلوا إلى موقع أحداث مجلس الوزراء، وتأكدوا من قيام أحد   الاشخاص رفضت الجمعية ذكر اسمه باستئجار مجموعات ليست بالقليلة من أطفال   الشوارع للمشاركة فى هذه الأحداث. 

وقال محمود البدوى رئيس الجمعية: إن ما تأكد فى يقين فريق الجمعية الذى نزل   إلى أحداث مجلس الوزراء منذ بدايتها هو استئجار الأطفال بغرض إثارة حالة   من الفوضى والانفلات عقب حالة الاستقرار النسبى التى شهدتها البلاد عقب   تولى وزارة الدكتور كمال الجنزورى مقاليد الأمور وكذا عقب الانتشار الأمنى   المكثف وحالة الطمأنينة التى بثها وجود اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية   الجديد. 

وأضاف أن واقعة استئجار الأطفال فى أعمال الفوضى والشغب والعنف التى   شاهدناها اليوم ليست الأولى من هذا النوع، ولكن قد سبقها واقعة اقتحام   سفارة إسرائيل ورشق وزارة الداخلية بالحجارة، وما أعقب ذلك من تعد على مقر   مديرية أمن الجيزة وسفارة المملكة العربية السعودية.




* ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*المشهد ع ال cbc الان مخييييييييييييييف جداااا وينبىء بكارررررثه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*مراسل CBC القاء الشماريخ وزجاجات الملوتوف علي المجلس 

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*مسيره كبيره تتجه الان للتحرير تهتف بهتافات معاديه للجيش​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*انباء عن ملونيه في ميدان التحرير 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*فيديو || عاجل جدا من ميدان التحرير الان  وانباء عن مليونية






[YOUTUBE]Nd3LFB-5ZlA[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*فيديو الان || عااااااااااجل جدا من  ميدان التحرير وشاهد ما يحدث الان هناك وخيام تنصب وشاهد كلام فى غايه  الاهميه من رئيس تحرير موقع مصراوى

[YOUTUBE]UoR8JUfbiLM[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 ديسمبر 2011)

* الدكتور باسم يوسف: قولوا للمعتصمين يغيروا اسمهم لكاميليا علشان لو حصلهم حاجة البلد تنتفض من اجلهم.*


----------



## BITAR (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الحبيب بولس زكى مراسل قناة الطريق وماذا حدث لة*
[YOUTUBE]dlq2lJW54r4&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2011)

الفوضى فى مصر عنوان  رئيسى الان
مصر تتراجع الى الوراء بصورة مخيفة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> الفوضى فى مصر عنوان  رئيسى الان
> مصر تتراجع الى الوراء بصورة مخيفة



* انتبه من فضلك .. مصر ترجع الي الخلف 
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (17 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *رصد | متابعات | د.باسم يوسف : امبابة اتحرقت عشان عبير اتخطفت.طب شيخ ازهري و دكاترة اتقتلوا و عيون اتفقعت و ينات اتسحلت.عادي؟ #RNN #Tahrir*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
لا بدال يد مباركة بتضرب وتقتل يجوز شرعا


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*تم القبض ع سيدة الحواوشى ويتم التحقيق معها الان ف احدى النيابات​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*حالا هجوم من الشرطه العسكريه ع المتظاهرين ف محاوله لتفريقهم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*سماع اصوات لطلقات ناريه وتراجع المتظاهرين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*المشهد سىء للغايه يبكى القلوب بامانه
حالة من الكر والفر وسط تساقط المولوتوف بكثافه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*هجوم مره اخرى من المتظاهرين بكثافه ادى الى تراجع الشرطه العسكريه والجيش للخلف مره اخرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*قام المتظاهرين بتعليق كشاف نور ع احد العواميد بعد قطع الكهرباء لتسهيل عملية القاء المولتوف*


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2011)

طيب وبعدين الحل اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*سماع اصوات عربات اسعاف كثيره تصل للمنطقه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

grges monir قال:


> طيب وبعدين الحل اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*ربنا يتدخل بقى *


----------



## esambraveheart (18 ديسمبر 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا بدال يد مباركة بتضرب وتقتل يجوز شرعا


*مظبوط*
*يد مباركه اخوانجية سلفيه يساندها المجلس العسكرى و يحميها بالروح و الدم .*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*10 جنود يثيرون فزع المتظاهرين بـ"قصر العينى"*
*قام عدد من الجنود لا يتجاوز عددهم العشرة بإثارة فزع المتظاهرين بشارع قصر العينى بعد أن قاموا بتخطى الحاجز الأسمنتى الذى يفصل بينهم وبين المتظاهرين، الأمر الذى أثار فزع المتظاهرين واندفعوا هاربين خوفاً من القبض عليهم.

فيما تستمر عملية التراشق بالحجارة بين المتظاهرين والجيش بعد محاولة المتظاهرين تشغيل أحد كشافات الإضاءة للتيسير لهم رشق الحجارة ورؤية الجنود.

لوحظ قيام بعض الأفراد بتصنيع عبوات المولوتوف بجوار الجامعة الأمريكية لاستخدماها فى الاشتباكات، مع ارتفاع أصوات المفرقعات ومحاولات الجنود لإطفاء كشافات الإضاءة التى يحاول المتظاهرون تشغيلها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*الشرطة العسكرية تهاجم المعتصمين فى الساعات الأولى من اليوم*
*عاودت قوات الشرطة العسكرية، هجومها على المتظاهرين فى شارع قصر العينى فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأحد، مستخدمة العصى وقنابل مولوتوف.

وقام المتظاهرون بالرد عليهم، حيث تستمر عمليات الكر والفر حاليا.

وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*المتظاهرون يقبضون على جندى أثناء الهجوم.. ومجموعة أخرى تطلق سراحه*
*تمكن المتظاهرون فى ميدان التحرير من إلقاء القبض على أحد الجنود، أثناء الاشتباكات العنيفة التى يشهدها شارع قصر العينى حالياً، حيث عادوا به إلى منتصف الميدان.

فيما طالب بعض المتظاهرين بتقييد الجندى الذى تم القبض عليه بالساحة وسط الميدان وضربه، إلا أن العشرات قاموا بتكوين حاجز بشرى حول الجندى فى محاولة منهم لحمايته، وذلك بعد إصابته بحالة إغماء، حيث تم نقله بدراجة بخارية خاصة بأحد المتظاهرين إلى خارج الميدان، حفاظاً على سلامته.

يأتى هذا بعد محاولة من قوات الجيش اقتحام ميدان التحرير من اتجاه شارع القصر العينى، وهو الأمر الذى فشلت فى تحقيقه، حيث تستمر حالات الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الجيش فى شارع القصر العينى حالياً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*عمرو أديب: كلنا جبناء وفشلة ولا نستطيع إدارة شارع*
*شن الإعلامى الكبير عمرو أديب، هجوما على كافة الأطراف بسبب أحداث مجلس الوزارء، حيث استهل كلامه فى فقرة الانترو من برنامجه القاهرة اليوم والذى يذاع على قناة اوربت، بـ: "كلنا مجتمع فاشل وجبناء، فالإعلام جبان، ووزارة الداخلية أيضا جبانة، والحكومة فاشلة، والمجلسين العسكرى والاستشارى فاشلين، فنحن لا نستطيع إدارة شارع". 

وأضاف أديب، أن الكل سعيد لما يحدث فى البلد والجيش، وأن مصر ستشهد حرائق فى كل مكان، فيما يقف الإخوان والسلفيون يشاهدونها وهى تحرق، ويصبون كل اهتماماتهم بالصناديق والانتخابات. 

وطالب أديب، المسئولين بإظهارالشرائط الموجودة فى مجلس الوزراء، قائلا: اتحدى أن يظهروا هذه الشرائط.*


----------



## grges monir (18 ديسمبر 2011)

اشكال غريبة وسط المتظاهرين تضمر النار فى المنشات
من هولاء ولمن ينتموا ؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*ادعولي يا جدعان 
انا رايح شارع الشيخ ريحان 
بس مش للتظاهر 
مصلحه مستحيل تتاخر 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*تراجع حدة اشتباكات التحرير وعشرات يواصلون نهب المجمع العلمى *
*قلت حدة الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بصورة واضحة خلال الساعات الماضية، فى الوقت الذى واصل فيه الطرفان تبادل إلقاء الحجارة بالقرب من شارع الشيخ ريحان، فى الوقت نفسه واصل العشرات من الصبية الذى تتراوح أعمارهم بين 10 إلى 15 عاما التسلل إلى مبنى المجمع العلمى المحترق وسرقة أمهات الكتب، كما اعتلى بعضهم أسطح المبانى لقذف قوات الجيش بالحجارة.

وقال محمد مصطفى، أحد المسئولين عن حصر الإصابات بالمستشفى الميدانى الموجود بمسجد عمر مكرم، إن قوات الجيش قامت أثناء هجومها بالاعتداء على جميع المستشفيات الميدانية المنتشرة داخل ميدان التحرير مما أدى إلى تحطيمها جميعا.

وأضاف لم تستطع قوات الجيش الاعتداء على المستشفى الميدانى بمسجد عمر مكرم بعدما أغلق الأطباء أبواب المستشفى فى وجه قوات الجيش، مضيفاً أن المستشفى تلقت حوالى 25 إصابة أغلبها جروح قطعية وإصابات فى الرأس للأطفال الصغار منذ فجر اليوم وحتى الآن.

ومن ناحية أخرى قام عدد من عمال النظافة بإزالة الخيام المحترقة بميدان التحرير وتنظيف حديقة المجمع ومحيط الميدان من أثار الاشتباكات، وفى سياق متصل حاول عدد من المتظاهرين جذب انتباه ركاب السيارات عن طريق استعراض الصور ومانشتات الصحف الصادرة صباح اليوم والتى تعرض الاعتداء الوحشى من قوات الجيش وما تعرضه له المتظاهرون من أعمال عنف.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*"الاستشارى" نتائج التحقيقات بشأن أحداث "الوزراء" ستعلن خلال ساعات*
*أكد الفقيه الدستورى الدكتور محمد نور فرحات، الأمين العام للمجلس الاستشارى، أن المجلس سيجتمع رسميا خلال ساعات لاتخاذ موقف جماعى بشأن الأحداث الجارية أمام مجلس الوزراء وشارع القصر العينى والشوارع المجاورة، وحالات الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الجيش والشرطة العسكرية، وذلك نظراً لاستمرار العنف والاشتباكات.

وشدد "فرحات" فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أن "الاستشارى" على مطالبة المجلس العسكرى بوقف العنف فورا، وقال إنهم طلبوا التحقيق الفورى فى الأحداث ومحاسبة المسئولين عنها.

وأضاف الأمين العام للمجلس الاستشارى أن التحقيقات فى الأحداث بدأت وتسير بجدية تامة وأن حهات التحقيق ستنتهى فى أقرب وقت ممكن، وقال إنه بحسب ما ورد إليه من معلومات فإن نتيجة التحقيقات ستعلن خلال الساعات القليلة القادمة، مشددا على أنه فى حال عدم التزام "العسكرى" بمطالب وتوصيات "الاستشارى" فإن المجلس سيتخذ قرارا حاسما بشأن استمراره. 

وأوضح فرحات أنه جارٍ التشاور مع رئيس المجلس منصور حسن، وزير الإعلام الأسبق، بشأن الاجتماع والاتصال بكافة الأعضاء للحضور واتخاذ موقف جماعى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*"الأطباء" تدين اعتداء "الشرطة العسكرية" على مستشفاها الميدانى بـ "التحرير"*
*أدانت نقابة الأطباء ما سمته بالعنف غير المبرر من جانب عناصر الشرطة العسكرية تجاه المعتصمين أمام مجلس الوزراء، منتقدة الاعتداء على المستشفى الميدانى الواقع بجوار مسجد عمر مكرم بميدان التحرير وما تبعة من اعتداءات على الفرق الطبية العاملة بها.

وحملت النقابة فى بيان لها اليوم الأحد الشرطة العسكرية مسئولية الحفاظ على أرواح الأطباء المتواجدون بالميدان، وذلك لأن أى نقطة طبية هى فى جميع الأعراف نقطة آمنة لا يجوز الاعتداء عليها.

وأكد البيان أن النقابة لن تتنازل عن حقوق أعضائها الذين تم ترويعهم وتعرضهم لأخطار كادت أن تؤدى بحياتهم، خاصة بعدما تردد أنباء عن اختطاف طبيبين وإصابة طالب بأحد كليات الطب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*"عزام" و"حمزاوى" و"العليمى" يتجهون لـ"قصر العينى" لوقف نزيف الدم*
*اتجه حاتم عزام، نائب رئيس حزب الحضارة وعضو مجلس الشعب المنتخب على قائمة حزب الحرية والعدالة بالدائرة الرابعة للقاهرة، والدكتور عمرو حمزاوى، عضو مجلس الشعب عن دائرة مصر الجديدة، والدكتور معتز بالله عبد الفتاح، عضو المجلس الاستشارى المستقيل، وزياد العليمى، الناشط السياسى وعضو مجلس الشعب، ومجموعة كبيرة من الناشطين والسياسيين إلى شارع قصر العينى، لعمل حائط سد لوقف نزيف الدم واحتواء الأزمة.

وأكد حاتم عزام لـ"اليوم السابع"، أنه لابد أن يكون هناك دور لنواب مجلس الشعب لوقف نزيف الدم، وحل الأزمة، واحتواء وحماية المعتصمين والثوار السلميين بميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*القبض على أحد مهاجمى متظاهرى مجلس الوزراء وتسليمه للجيش*
*قام العشرات من متظاهرى مجلس الوزراء بالقبض على أحد الأشخاص المتورطين فى إلقاء الحجارة على المتظاهرين، وذلك فور وقوعه من أعلى مبنى المجمع العلمى وهجموا عليه وضربوه حتى وصلوا إلى أكبر تجمع للقوات المسلحة وسلموه لهم، مطالبين بمحاكمته عسكريا بتهمة قتل المتظاهرين وإصابتهم إصابات خطيرة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*نيويورك تايمز: "العسكرى" يتبنى نهجا جديدا مع المتظاهرين ويزيد من انقسام المصريين *
*ذكرت صحيفة "نيويورك تايمز" الأمريكية أن المجلس العسكرى الذى يحكم البلاد منذ الإطاحة بحكم الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك صعد من حملة القمع "الدموية" ضد المتظاهرين وطارد المدنيين غير المسلحين وضربهم، فى الوقت الذى نفى فيه كمال الجنزورى، رئيس الوزراء فى مؤتمر صحفى أن تكون قوات الأمن استخدمت أى قوة، وذهبت الصحيفة إلى أن التناقض فى تصريحات الحكومة والأفعال يعكس تحولا فى إستراتيجية المجلس العسكرى. 

ومضت الصحيفة الأمريكية تقول إن المجلس عكف طوال الشهور على الحفاظ على مصداقيته والتعاون مع النخبة السياسية، غير أنه لم يتجاوب مع مطالب المجلس الاستشارى الجديد بوقف العنف والاعتذار للمتظاهرين، وبدلا من ذلك، استمر القمع ليوم آخر.

وقالت "نيويورك تايمز" إن المجلس العسكرى بدا وأنه يستجيب للمصريين غير الراضين عن استمرار المظاهرات، والمتعطشين لعودة الاستقرار، فجموع المؤيدين للجيش ذهبوا إلى وسط البلد لتحية الجنود وأعطوهم المشروبات وساعدوهم فى غلق الميدان فى وجه المحتجين.

أما المحتجون، فاتهموا المجلس بإشعال هذه المظاهرات لإعاقة انتخاب برلمان جديد من شأنه أن يتحدى شرعيتهم. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*أيمن نور يطرح مبادرة تطالب "العسكرى" بالتنحى عن إدارة البلاد*
*أعلن الدكتور أيمن نور، زعيم حزب غد الثورة والمرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، أن الحزب يعلن عن مبادرة تطالب المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بالتخلى فوراً عن الإدارة المدنية، وعودة قواته إلى ثكناتها، وتشكيل مجلس رئاسى مدنى وإحالة جميع المسئولين فى الأحداث الأخيرة إلى المحاكمة العاجلة بعد وقفهم عن العمل وحبسهم احتياطيا لحماية الأدلة والشهود.

وناشد "نور" مختلف القوى الوطنية الفاعلة الاجتماع فورا لإعلان حالة التهدئة العامة حالة استجابة المجلس للمطالب، وإذا لم يستجيب يدعو غد الثورة لاجتماع بين الأحزاب والقوى للإعلان عن سحب الثقة من المجلس الأعلى للقوات، وعدم الاعتراف بشرعية إدارته للبلاد، والتمسك بعودته إلى ثكناته ودوره الطبيعى.

وأشار "نور" إلى أن الدعوة لتهدئة الموقف المتأجج بالشارع المصرى مرهونة بوقف العنف من قبل قوات الجيش ومحاكمة المسئولين عن أحداث التحرير ومجلس الوزراء التى تم الاعتداء فيها بشكل وحشى على المتظاهرين. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*"العلميين" تحمل "الجيش" مسئولية حرق مخطوطات المجمع العلمى *
*أدانت نقابة العلميين اعتداءات الشرطة العسكرية على المعتصمين أمام مجلس الوزراء وميدان التحرير، وما تبعها من أعمال تخريبية فى المنشآت والممتلكات العامة وفى مقدمتها المجمع العلمى.

واعتبرت النقابة فى بيان لها اليوم الأحد أن التعسف فى استخدام القوة من جانب قوات الأمن يعد انتهاكاً صارخاً لمبادئ حقوق الإنسان، مؤكدة ذلك بإصابة العديد من المتظاهرين بطلق نارى فى منطقة البطن والقدم. 

وانتقد البيان تعامل المجلس العسكرى والحكومة مع إدارة الأزمة، وأكدت ضرورة احترام السلطات المصرية لكافة تعهداتها الدولية، مطالبة بضرورة فتح تحقيق عاجل حول تلك الأحداث وإعلان النتائج للرأى العام، كما طالبت بكشف النقاب عن ما آلت إليه كافة التحقيقات السابقة فى الوقائع المماثلة مثل "واقعة ماسبيرو وواقعة شارع محمد محمود" وإعلان نتائج التحقيقات للرأى العام المصرى.

وشدد البيان على ضرورة محاسبة المتسببين فى الاعتداءات فى ميدان التحرير ليكونوا عبرة لغيرهم من المروجين للفوضى، مناشداً المتظاهرين ضرورة الحفاظ على المنشآت العامة والخاصة بالدولة والحفاظ على الطابع السلمى للتظاهر.


وحمل البيان الجيش والشرطة مسئولية حرق أكثر من 190 ألف دورية وكتاب ومخطوط تاريخى وعلى رأسهم كتاب وصف مصر داخل المجمع العلمى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*غلق 3 مدارس بوسط القاهرة بسبب اشتباكات قصر العينى*
*فى أول رد فعلٍ لها على الاشتباكات الواقعة منذ 48 ساعة فى شارع قصر العينى ومحيط مجلس الوزراء، قررت مديرية التربية والتعليم فى محافظة القاهرة نقل طلاب وطالبات 3 مدارس إلى مدارس أخرى، حفاظاً على حياتهم، ولتجنب تعرضهم لأذى خلال الأحداث التى لَقِىَ فيها 10 أشخاص مصرعهم فيما وصل عدد المصابين إلى 424.

وأوضح سعيد عمارة، وكيل وزارة التربية والتعليم فى القاهرة، إنه قرر نقل طالبات مدرسة "الحواياتى الثانوية بنات" إلى "عابدين الثانوية بنات"، الواقعة خلف مقر وزارة الداخلية، وطلاب مدرسة "القِرَبِية الإعدادية بنين" إلى "مصطفى كامل الإعدادية بنين" وطالبات "الفلكى الإعدادية بنات" إلى "نوبار الإعدادية بنات". 

وأكد "عمارة"، فى تصريحاتٍ خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن هذه هى المرة الثالثة التى ترتبك فيها الدراسة بمدارس وسط القاهرة وعابدين بسبب الأحداث فى "التحرير" وشارع مجلس الوزراء، حيث سبق أن توقفت الدراسة بسبب أحداث محمد محمود وماسبيرو، وأضاف "عمارة"، أنه منح مديرى الإدارات التعليمية فى المحافظة صلاحية إصدار قرارات بتعطيل الدراسة فى المدارس التى يتعرض طلابها لخطر بسبب الأحداث، مشيراً إلى تأثر سير العملية التعليمية خلال النصف الدراسى الأول جرَّاء الأحداث. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*انهيار السقف العلوى لمبنى المجمع العلمى بعد تجدد الحريق به*
*انهار السقف العلوى فى الدور الثانى لمبنى المجمع العلمى بشارع الشيخ ريحان، بعد تجدد الحريق فيه مرة ثانية، وارتفعت سحب الدخان بكثافة أعلى المبنى.

وكانت الاشتباكات قد تجددت بين المتظاهرين وقوات الجيش، منذ قليل، باستخدام الحجارة وقنابل المولوتوف من جانب شارع الشيخ ريحان.

وقام بعض رجال الإطفاء بمحاولة إخماد الحريق الداخلى بالمبنى، غير أن أعدادا كبيرة من المتظاهرين قامت بإلقاء الحجارة على هذه القوات وبعض الأشخاص المتواجدين بالمبنى المجاور للمجمع العلمى والقوات المسلحة المتواجدة بشارع الشيخ ريحان بالجامعة الأمريكية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*"شباب الثورة" يتهم المجلس العسكرى بإحراق مبنى المجمع العلمى*
*اتهم اتحاد شباب الثورة المجلس العسكرى بمحاولة اقحام القوات المسلحة فى مواجهة مباشرة مع الشعب، بعد سقوط 10 شهداء جدد للثورة المصرية.

كما اتهم الاتحاد، المجلس العسكرى بإحراق المجمع العلمى وهيئة النقل والكبارى وعدد من المنشآت العامة عبر استغلال أسطح مبانى الدولة فى قذف المتظاهرين السلميين بالمولتوف، وبنفس نوعية الرخام الذى استخدم ضد المتظاهرين فى موقعة الجمل وإدخال النيران لعدد من المواقع والمنشآت العامة بغرض تشويه صورة الثوار السلميين.

وقال الاتحاد، فى بيانه له، إن من قام بإطفاء النار من المجمع العلمى والمنشآت الأخرى هم الثوار، بعد رفض الشرطة العسكرية المتواجده هناك إخماد الحريق وقيامها بضرب الثوار أثناء محاولة إخماد الحريق.

وطالب الاتحاد بمحاسبة قيادات المجلس العسكرى المسئولة عن تلك الأحداث والإفراج الفورى عن المعتقلين الذين تم القبض عليهم وتلفيق تهم البلطجة لهم، وتسليم السلطة إلى حكم مدنى وضرورة تشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى بكامل الصلاحيات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*وزير خارجية ألمانيا يعرب عن قلقه إزاء تجدد العنف فى مصر *
*أعرب وزير الخارجية الألمانى جيدو فيستر فيله عن قلقه إزاء أحداث الشغب المستمرة بين قوات الأمن المصرية والمتظاهرين فى العاصمة المصرية القاهرة.

ونقلت الخارجية الألمانية اليوم الأحد عن فيستر فيله قوله إن أحداث العنف تنطوى على خطر "خنق روح التغيير"، مضيفاً أن مصير مصر يجب أن يتحدد من خلال صناديق الاقتراع والإصلاحات الديمقراطية.

ودعا الوزير الألمانى كل أطراف الصراع إلى العودة إلى التعامل السلمى فيما بينهم، مطالباً الشرطة والجيش فى مصر باحترام حقوق المواطنين كما دعا كل الأطراف إلى نبذ العنف.

كانت أحداث الشغب التى اندلعت منذ أول أمس الجمعة قبالة مقر مجلس الوزراء المصرى الواقع بالقرب من ميدان التحرير فى القاهرة أسفرت حتى الآن عن مقتل عشرة أشخاص وإصابة أكثر من 300 آخرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*100 شخصية عامة وبرلمانيون يتجهون لـ"قصر العينى" لوقف نزيف الدم *
*تتوجه نحو 100 شخصية عامة وبرلمانيون وبعض شباب الثورة، لتكوين حاجز بشرى بين متظاهرى ميدان التحرير وقوات الجيش بقصر العينى، وذلك سعياً لوقف نزيف الدم بعد سقوط 10 شهداء حتى الآن. 

وينشر "اليوم السابع" الشخصيات التى بصدد تكوين حاجز بشرى، وتضم الدكتور مصطفى النجار عضو مجلس الشعب عن العدل والدكتور عمرو حمزاوى عضو مجلس الشعب والكاتب معتز بالله عبد الفتاح وأحمد سعيد عضو مجلس الشعب وحاتم عزام عضو مجلس الشعب ومحمد دياب والناشط وائل غنيم أحد مؤسسى صفحة "كلنا خالد سعيد" وزياد على وزياد بهاء الدين وزياد العليمى عضو مجلس الشعب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*الاتحاد الأوربى يعرب عن قلقه إزاء أعمال الشغب فى مصر*
*أعربت كاثرين أشتون، الممثلة السامية للاتحاد الأوروبى، اليوم عن قلقها العميق إزاء الأحداث التى وقعت فى مصر وأسفرت عن مقتل 10 أشخاص وإصابة آخرين بجروح وإصابات.

وأضافت فى بيان: نأمل فى أن تفتح السلطات فى مصر تحقيقا فوريا فى الأحداث وأن يكون هناك حل سلمى للمشاكل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*أيمن نور يتقدم ببلاغ للنائب العام للتحقيق الفورى مع المسئولين عن أحداث التحرير*
*تقدم الدكتور أيمن نور، زعيم حزب غد الثورة والمرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية اليوم، الأحد، ببلاغ للنائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود برقم 11142 للتحقيق فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء و التحرير يوم 16 ديسمبر والتى تم فيها اعتداء القوات المسلحة على المتظاهرين السلميين مما يعد مخالفا للدستور.

وطالب البلاغ بالتحقيق الفورى مع عدد من المسئولين عن تعذيب المتظاهرين وإيذاء المواطنين بدنيا، وكان من بين هذه الأسماء الرائد حسام الدين مصطفى والعميد مجدى أبو المجد.

وكان نور أيمن نور قد حرص على التواجد أثناء تقديم البلاغ والذى قام بتقديم تقرير طبى و فيديو يثبت واقعة الاعتداء عليه أثناء منعه اعتداء قوات الجيش على طبيبة شابة كانت تشارك فى الاعتصام، واستمر تعذيبه لساعات بالضرب ونزع الشعر داخل مجلس الشورى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بشارع قصر العينى *
*تجددت الاشتباكات بين المئات من المتظاهرين وقوات الجيش بشارع قصر العينى من اتجاه ميدان التحرير، وتزايدت أعداد المصابين، وأغلقت قوات الجيش شارع القصر العينى جهة مستشفى القصر العينى الفرنساوى بأسلاك شائكة تبدأ من سور مجلس الوزراء ومن جهة ميدان التحرير بسور خرسانى يبدأ من أمام وزارة النقل والكبارى لمنع عبور المارين والسيارات.

وقامت قوات الجيش بغلق شارع مجلس الشعب من اتجاه شارع الفلكى بسور حديدى جرار يسمح بالدخول لمن له مصلحة بهيئة البريد أو مجلس الشعب، وتقوم بتأمين الشارع فرق من قوات الجيش وأفراد من الداخلية على الرغم من تمكن بعض الأفراد المدنيين المعترضين على حالة الاشتباك وأفراد من القوات المسلحة الصعود إلى أسطح مبنى المجمع العلمى ووزارة النقل والكبارى وإلقاء الحجارة على المتظاهرين المتواجدين بالشارع.

فى الوقت الذى قام فيه عدد من طلاب كلية الطب بنصب عيادة ميدانية جديدة على الرصيف المقابل لمسجد عمر مكرم وزاد تواجد عربات الإسعاف وذلك للزيادة المستمرة فى حالات الإصابة الناتجة عن الاشتباكات الجارية بين المتظاهرين وقوات الجيش.

وقام أحد المسئولين عن مسجد عمر مكرم بالنداء على بعض أسماء لأشخاص متغيبين لم يتم العثور عليهم منذ حوالى شهر أو معرفة مكان تواجدهم، وحذر المتظاهرين من وجود مدنيين يأخذون مصابين بغرض إسعافهم ولكن فى الواقع يقوموا بتسليمهم إلى قوات الجيش، ولذلك نبه أنه فى حالة وجود حالة إصابة يلتف الكثير حولها لتوصيل المصاب إلى الإسعاف أو مسجد عمر مكرم، وتواجد أفراد يمنعون الأطفال من الدخول إلى منطقة الاشتباك خوفًا عليهم من الإصابة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*حمزاوى ونشطاء يتفاوضون مع قيادات الجيش لوقف الاشتباكات*
*رفض المتظاهرون المتواجدون أمام القصر العينى مبادرة عمرو حمزاوى لتكوين جدار بشرى لوقف الاشتباكات بين قوات الجيش والمتظاهرين، ودارت مناوشات بين المتظاهرين وردد أنصار حمزاوى قائلين "الشعب يريد حقن الدماء"، فين حين رد عليهم المتظاهرون قائلين "العباسية برة".

وأكد حمزاوى على أنه تقدم وآخرون ببلاغات للنيابة العامة بالتحقيق فيما يجرى الآن، مشيرا إلى أنه سوف يتوجه مع مصطفى حجازى ومعتز بالله عبد الفتاح ومصطفى النجار إلى قوات الجيش خلف الاشتباكات للتفاوض معهم من أجل وقف القتال، وصاحبة أحد المتظاهرين لشارع محمد محمود، فيما توقفت لجان شعبية على الطرق الجانبية المؤدية لوزارة الداخلية لمنع دخول المتظاهرين، وجارى الآن محاولة دخول الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى وبعض النشطاء السياسيين للوصول لقيادات الجيش، ولكن تمنعهم الأسلاك الشائكة التى تتواجد بكثافة والتى تحول بينهم وبين الوصول. 

من جانب آخر تواجدت الفنانة بسمة بميدان التحرير أثناء مسيرة الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى ورفضت التحدث لأى وسائل إعلام.

وكان الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى بصحبة كل من الداعية الإسلامى مصطفى حجازى والدكتور مصطفى النجار ومعتز بالله عبد الفتاح والشيخ حسن الشافعى، حاول الوصول إلى قيادات الجيش من خلال شارع منصور المؤدى إلى وزارة الداخلية التى يتمركز فيها عدد من القيادات فى محاولة للتفاوض معهم، لوقف الاشتباكات ونزيف الدم بين المتظاهرين وقوات الجيش.

وكان قد نظم عدد من النشطاء السياسيين ونواب مجلس الشعب مسيرة من ميدان التحرير وحتى شارع الشيخ ريحان، وعلى رأسهم عضوا مجلس الشعب الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى، أستاذ العلوم السياسية بجامعة القاهرة، وعدد من علماء الأزهر الشريف، ومصطفى النجار، أحد مؤسسى حزب العدل، مرددين "الشعب يريد حقن الدماء".
وأكد الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى لمتظاهرى التحرير أنه لم يأت اليوم للمزايدة على متظاهرى التحرير ولا مطالبا لأحد بفض الاعتصام وأن حق التظاهر مكفول للجميع وأنه جاء اليوم من أجل وقف إهدار الدماء بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين.

وعلى صعيد آخر انتقلت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الجيش بمشاركة قوات الداخلية إلى شارع الشيخ ريحان وتوقف الضرب أمام القصر العينى بعد بناء الجدار الخرسانى. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*المشير طنطاوى يزور المصابين فى أحداث "الوزراء" بالمستشفيات العسكرية*
*كشف مصدر مطلع أن المشير حسين طنطاوى، رئيس المجلس العسكرى، زار بعد ظهر اليوم، الأحد، مصابى أحداث مجلس الوزراء، من الذين تم نقلهم إلى المجمع الطبى العسكرى.

وأوضح المصدر أن المشير طنطاوى طالب المسئولين بالمجمع ضرورة تقديم الرعاية الطبية 
الكاملة للمصابين، وإذا تعذر إمكانية علاج أى من المصابين ويحتاج للعلاج فى الخارج، فيتم سفره فورا.

وكشف المصدر أن طنطاوى سيزور أيضا المصابات الثلاث اللاتى تم نقلهن إلى مستشفى كوبرى القبة العسكرى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*ننشر أسماء 164 متهماً فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء المحالين للنيابة*
*ألقت عناصر القوات المسلحة المكلفة بتأمين المنشآت ومرافق الدولة بمنطقة شارع مجلس الشعب القبض على 164 متهماً من العناصر المشاركة فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء وإضرام النيران فى عدد من المبانى، وتم تحويل جميع المتهمين إلى النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيقات وهم: باهى حسين بيومى (28سنة) مبيض محارة، شريف محمد حسن مدبولى (25 سنة) حداد، محمد عبد العليم محمد (40 سنة) لحام، أحمد محمد محمود (20 سنة) طالب بالتعليم الصناعى، محمد أحمد عيد على (16 سنة) بائع متجول، محمد سيد العدوى (16 سنة) عامل حدايد وبويات، محمد صابر عبد السميع (23 سنة) مراكبى، عصام زكريا محمد عبد الجليل (42 سنة) حلوانى، رجب أدهم حسن إبراهيم (24 سنة) حداد مسلح. 

إضافة إلى كل من: محمد عبد الصبور متولى (38 سنة) عامل، محيى صلاح محمد إبراهيم (22 سنة) بائع متجول، عبد الرحمن عبد الصمد (18 سنة) عامل خردة، سيد حنفى محمود عبد المجيد (32 سنة) كهربائى، محمد حسن محمود غريب (19 سنة) مشرف معمارى، عبد الحميد أحمد عبد الحميد (24 سنة) فنى تكييف، مينا عادل أنس (19 سنة) فنى تركيبات، هانى محمد على جبريل (34 سنة) عامل ببازار سياحى، مينا صافى بطرس (26 سنة) طالب بالمعهد العالى للفنون التطبيقية، سامح جمال على السيد (32 سنة) مراكبى، محمد موسى مرزوق موسى (26 سنة) عامل بأحد المولات التجارية، محمد عثمان محمد مصطفى (31 سنة) عامل بجراج سيارات، حسن عبد الرحيم محمد عبد الرحيم (21 سنة) بائع متجول، حمدى سيد حمدى إسماعيل (18 سنة) طالب بالتعليم الصناعى، رفعت سامى بنيامين (58 سنة) بالمعاش، عبد السلام محمد رشوان (33 سنة) بائع متجول، عمرو فرغلى على عويس (21 سنة) خراط، خلف الله السيد حسين (34 سنة) عامل فرن، عمر أحمد فهمى محمد (24 سنة) قهوجى، رجب فتحى عبد الرحمن (23 سنة) بائع متجول، حاتم نصر حسن أحمد (17 سنة) بائع متجول، ماجد يحيى موسى عبد الرحمن (27 سنة) قهوجى، إيهاب عبد الخالق محمد عبد الغنى (33 سنة) سائق، سامح مختار إبراهيم (27 سنة) عامل معمار، محمود حمدى عارف على (25 سنة) قهوجى، محمد أحمد أحمد مصطفى (27 سنة) فراش، هانى سعيد إبراهيم (37 سنة) نجار مسلح، كريم طايع أبو الوفا محمد (13 سنة) طالب بمدرسة ابتدائى، محمود محمد أحمد السيد (33 سنة) عامل بكافيتريا، عمرو محمد توفيق أحمد (26 سنة) بائع متجول، محمد سيد على عمران (18 سنة) نجار مسلح، مصطفى فاروق محمد على (26 سنة) نقاش، عادل حسن عبد الرحمن نوح (30 سنة) حلوانى، عثمان إبراهيم رضوان عمارة (15 سنة) نقاش موبيليا، أحمد فتحى عبد العزيز إسماعيل (18 سنة) سايس عربيات، مصطفى أحمد إبراهيم (17 سنة) بائع متجول، منصور أمين منصور (16 سنة) طالب مدرسة ثانوى، أحمد حسن عفيفى حسن (30 سنة)، محسن عبد العظيم أنور عبد الحكيم (26 سنة) عامل بمكتب سياحى، محمد مرزوق محمد عبد المجيد (23 سنة) محامى، محمد شكرى عبد ربه (29 سنة) بائع متجول، محمد سيد سيف الدين (26 سنة) عامل بكافيتريا، حسين طه حسنين أحمد (28 سنة) عامل بكافيتريا، طارق محمد المهدى (23 سنة) شيف بأحد الفنادق، أحمد ماهر محمد على (18 سنة) عامل زراعى، إيهاب محمود حمدى أحمد (28 سنة) موظف بشركة سيراميك، محمد عرابى أحمد عبد الحميد (27 سنة) سائق، علاء ثابت على أحمد (19 سنة) طالب بالتعليم الصناعى، محمد فوزى توفيق عبد الرحمن (39 سنة) مكتب تسويق سياحى، طه بروجى حسن محمود (19 سنة) طالب جامعى.

وأيضاً كل من: ماكسيموس بولس عبد الملاك زكى (18 سنة) بائع متجول، أشرف صابر حسن محمد (14 سنة) بائع متجول، عبد الظاهر رجب فؤاد إسماعيل (28 سنة) بائع متجول، أحمد كامل عبد السميع (35 سنة) موظف بالأوقاف، مصطفى رمضان رياض خلف (14 سنة) بائع متجول، وليد حنفى حسين (42 سنة) بالمعاش، مجدى محمد سعد محمد (24 سنة) عامل، محمد محمد على محمد (17 سنة) طالب بالثانوى، أحمد سعيد حسنى إمام (19 سنة) طالب جامعى، عمرو عربى عبد الستار شحاتة (21 سنة) نجار، محمود زهير محمود عبد الواحد (16 سنة) عامل فرن، أحمد بدوى السيد عطية (16 سنة) بائع متجول، محمد عيد السيد أحمد (17 سنة) بائع متجول، محمد صلاح عدلى سليمان (13 سنة) بائع متجول، محمد شعبان محفوظ (21 سنة) نجار، السيد عفيفى على موسى (22 سنة) صاحب كشك سجائر، أحمد حامد السيد عيسى (17 سنة) سمكرى، محمود إبراهيم أحمد محمد (21 سنة) صنايعى رخام، العماوى عبد الناصر محمد (20 سنة) حلاق، رمضان جابر محمود السيد (27 سنة) ميكانيكى، أحمد محمد عباس عمران (23 سنة) بائع متجول، محمد صالح سعيد عبد ربه (24 سنة) حرفى، محمد بدر لبيب أبو زيد (30 سنة) عامل بازار سياحى، محمد مرعى محمد مصلح (30 سنة) بائع متجول، محمود محمد عبد الحافظ السيد (19 سنة) سائق توك توك، صابر إبراهيم صابر محمود (28 سنة) موظف بشركة سيراميك، محمود محمد صابر طه (26 سنة) فنى تطريز، محمود مرعى محمد موسى (23 سنة) بائع متجول، محمد أحمد عبد السلام الصيفى (18 سنة) طالب بالتعليم الصناعى، إسلام مصطفى أبو بكر (18 سنة) صنايعى ألوميتال، عماد محمد أحمد المهدى (20 سنة) طالب جامعى، أحمد سعيد رمضان (20 سنة) عامل شركة توريدات أجهزة معامل، أشرف عمر إسماعيل على (43 سنة) مشرف أمن، وليد فكرى صقر محمد (20 سنة) مهندس كمبيوتر، عبد الرحمن محمود محمد محمد (21 سنة) سباك، أنس حلمى عبد الله شحاتة (12 سنة) طالب إعدادى، أبو الحسن طلعت كامل (24 سنة) طالب جامعى، أحمد حسين عبد الرازق أحمد (17 سنة) طالب ثانوى، أحمد عبد الناصر إبراهيم محمد (16 سنة) طالب ثانوى، أحمد عزت محمد عبده (17 سنة) طالب إعدادى، إسلام سيد مهدى (26 سنة) فنى مصاعد، مجدى محمد أبو المجد (15 سنة) طالب ثانوى، محمد إبراهيم عبد السميع الدسوقى (22 سنة) طالب جامعى، حسن مجدى عبد الله عبد القادر (12 سنة) طالب إعدادى، أحمد عز الدين احمد همام (28 سنة) سائق، عوض السيد سامح المغازى (25 سنة) مهندس كمبيوتر، محمد قناوى عنان عثمان (17 سنة) طالب بالتعليم التجارى، إسماعيل عبد الراضى على حسن (23 سنة) عاطل، أمين محمد أحمد محمد (12 سنة) سائق، محمود عاطف أبو رية (22 سنة) ميكانيكى سيارات، مبروك محمد السيد عبد الرحمن (27 سنة) عاطل، وحيد السيد إبراهيم السيد (23 سنة) نجار مسلح، سامح عبد الرازق مبروك (33 سنة) عامل بأحد الفنادق، يوسف دسوقس يوسف رمضان (16 سنة) عامل، سيد خالد سليمان (15 سنة) عامل بورشة كونتر، محمد فوزى عجبان (22 سنة) ميكانيكى موتوسيكلات، خالد مصطفى حسنى حسن ( 23 سنة) بائع متجول، عماد حمدى فراج السيد (27 سنة) خراط، السيد حمدى السيد (34 سنة) سباك، أحمد محروس خليل حسن (13 سنة) عامل، أحمد أبو الخير فرج الله (26 سنة) حلوانى، محمد موسى محمد موسى (44 سنة) مراقب عمال، محمد كمال يوسف (14 سنة) نقاش، محمد أحمد عبد المقصود حسين (17 سنة) نجار، خلف أحمد محمدين أبو السعود (32 سنة) عامل، أحمد مجدى محمود عامر (18 سنة) طالب، أحمد حمدى محمد على (21 سنة) مكوجى، محمد جمال عبد السميع (29 سنة) نجار، أشرف صلاح عبد الجبار (23 سنة) ليسانس آداب، أحمد يوسف رشاد أحمد (27 سنة) عامل نظافة، مصطفى محمد عبد الستار (16 سنة) طالب إعدادى، عاطف محمود عبدالعزيز (17 سنة) سائق، محمود سيد عبد النبى (20 سنة) طالب، أحمد محسن يوسف (15 سنة) طالب إعدادى، ممدوح أحمد عبد السلام (23 سنة) طالب جامعى، محمد ناصر السيد حسين (18 سنة) حداد مسلح، سامح محمود أحمد عبد الله (36 سنة) قهوجى، سلوان عزت عدلى (21 سنة) ميكانيكى، محمود محمد لطفى لبيب (15 سنة) لحام، رضا عابد عواد (29 سنة) ترزى، عبد الله عبد الحميد معوض (24 سنة) فنى تكييف، شريف مجدى مقار تاروز (20 سنة) طالب بالتعليم الصناعى، طارق يحيى محمد رمضان (15 سنة) عامل بمعرض موبيليا، ربيع محمد عبد الوهاب (38 سنة) عامل بمعرض سيارات، حسن حسين محمد حسين (23 سنة) كهربائى، كريم عبد الحكيم عبد الحميد عطية (19 سنة) عامل بمصنع رخام، أحمد سمير سعد فضل (25 سنة) بائع متجول، محمد وليد على خليفة (24 سنة) عامل بمصبغة، أحمد محمد أحم محمد (31 سنة) عامل، عبد المحسن محمد البسيونى (44 سنة) كهربائى، حمدى فتحى إسماعيل (45 سنة) ممرض، محمد محسن حسنين ناصر (30 سنة) حارس أمن، رضا مجدى نجيب (17 سنة) حارس جراج، مصطفى إبراهيم محمد السيد (16 سنة) عامل أحذية، بالإضافة إلى اثنين من المتهمين مجهولى الهوية جار علاجهم بأحد المستشفيات العسكرية.

وتضمنت قائمة المتهمين 9 فتيات هن عبير سعيد محمد مصطفى، سمر محمد سعد أبو المعاطى، مروة سيف الدين سيد، يسرا صلاح عيد متولى، رشا خالد جاد عبد الموجود، نعمة على سعيد مسلم، هند نافع بدوى نافع، هدير فاروق عبد العزيز بيومى، سارة على محمد السيد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*"إسحاق": المتواجدون الآن بـ"الشيخ ريحان" حولهم علامات استفهام*
*قال جورج إسحاق، القيادى السابق بحركة كفاية، إن المتواجدين الآن بشارع الشيخ ريحان "حولهم أكثر من علامة استفهام"، مشيراً أنه يجرى اتصالات مع العديد من الشخصيات للوصول إلى هدنة ووقف الاشتباكات الدائرة بين قوات الجيش والمتظاهرين. 

وأضاف إسحاق فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع": "الجيش له قيادات ويمكن اللجوء إليهم والتحدث معهم، ومطالبتهم بوقف الاشتباكات، أما من يرشقون الجيش بالحجارة فليس لهم قيادات للحوار معهم"، وتابع: "علينا التأكيد على أن الجيش ملك للشعب المصرى وليس ملكاً للمجلس العسكرى".

وأستطرد: "نحاول الآن تشكيل حائط بشرى للفصل بين المتظاهرين وقوات الجيش، لوقف الاشتباكات". 

وتعليقا على حريق المجمع العلمى، قال إسحاق: "استدعينا سيارة لنقل الكتب والمجلدات التى تم إنقاذها"، موضحاً أنه كان على المجلس العسكرى حماية هذا المبنى مثل حمايته لمجلس الوزراء والشعب والشورى.

وجدد إسحاق دعوته إلى التكاتف من أجل إنقاذ مصر، قائلاً: "الوقت الآن غير مناسب للبحث عن برلمان، ويجب وقف نزيف الدم"، وأكد أن الثوار الحقيقيين هم من خرجوا بجنازة الشيخ جمال عفت شهيد الأزهر أما المتواجدون الآن، بشارع الشيخ ريحان، فحولهم أكثر من علامة استفهام.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*المشهد هناك رهيب جدا 
بس لو اتعمل فيش لكل المتواجدين هناك 
اعتقد ان 30 % منهم هيطلع مسجل خطر 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*"الاستشارى" يدعو المتظاهرين للابتعاد عن مواقع القوات المسلحة*
*دعا منصور حسن رئيس المجلس الاستشارى ووزير الإعلام الأسبق ـ كافة الشباب المتظاهرين إلى الابتعاد عن مواقع أفراد القوات المسلحة بشارع القصر العينى والشيخ ريحان وأمام مجلس الوزراء، وذلك لتجنب وقوع اشتباكات جديدة بين الطرفين.

وقال "حسن" لـ"اليوم السابع" إن الحل الأمثل للخروج من هذه الأزمة هو أن يحجم الشباب عن الوصول إلى مواقع القوات المسلحة التى تجلس وراء المتاريس فى تلك الشوارع لأنها منطقة خطر، وعندما يقترب منها الشباب تحدث الاعتداءات والاشتباكات وحتى لا يحدث اشتباك أو تصادم نظرا لأن حدوث ذلك سيزيد الأمر اشتعالا بمزيد من المصابين والموتى، داعيا الجميع إلى التزام الهدوء وضبط النفس حرصا على مصلحة الوطن.

وأضاف رئيس المجلس الاستشارى، أن المجلس العسكرى بدأ فى اتجاه وقف العنف بعدما طالبه "الاستشارى" بذلك بإنشاء متاريس وحواجز خرسانية تفصل بين المتظاهرين وعناصر تأمين المنشآت الحيوية، مشيرا إلى أن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة قال لهم إنه وضع المتاريس والحواجز والشباب ووقفوا أمام هذه المتاريس فاضطرت عناصرت التأمين لإبعادهم منعا لحدوث أى تصادمات.

وتابع منصور، أن هناك أربعة أعضاء من اللذين تقدموا باستقالتهم تراجعوا عنها، وأنه يجرى اتصالات بباقى الأعضاء للتراجع عن استقالاتهم، كما أكد أن سامح عاشور نقيب المحامين لم يبلغه باستقالته وكان على اتصال معه، وقال له إنه يوافق على ما سيقرروه، حيث أن "عاشور" حينما أعلن استقالته احتجاجا على استمرار العنف ضد المتظاهرين وضع استقالته رهن تصرف رئيس المجلس والأمانة العامة.

ومن جانبه، قال محمد سلماوى رئيس اتحاد كتاب مصر وعضو المجلس الاستشارى، إن جلسات المجلس ما زالت معلقة حتى يتم الاستجابة لمطالبهم وتوصياتهم، موضحا أنه لو لم يتم الاستجابة فإن المجلس سيكون له موقف.

وأكد شريف زهران الأمين المساعد للمجلس، أنه وافق على بيان المجلس العسكرى الذى أصدره أمس ردا على توصيات "الاستشارى" من حيث المبدأ، مطالبا بسرعة تنفيذ ما جاء بالبيان، وأوضح أن اجتماعات المجلس ستظل معلقة حتى يتم تنفيذ توصياته وخاصة وقف العنف فورا والتحقيق مع المسئولين عن اشتعال الأحداث.

وكشفت مصادر بالمجلس الاستشارى، أن المجلس من المحتمل أن يعقد اجتماعه الدورى بعد غد الثلاثاء لبحث تطورات الأحداث، وهل تم تنفيذ توصياته أم لا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*استمرار الاشتباكات أمام "الوزراء".. وأعيرة نارية لتفرقة المتظاهرين*
*تجددت الاشتباكات فى محيط مجلس الوزراء، عصر اليوم، وأطلق عناصر من قوات الجيش العديد من الأعيرة النارية لتفرقة المتظاهرين فى تقاطع شارع الشيخ ريحان، مع شارع القصر العينى. 

وانتشر أفراد من قوات الأمن المركزى، لمساعدة القوات المسلحة، فى مواجهاتها مع المتظاهرين، الأمر الذى أسفر عن سقوط إصابات جديدة، وتوالى سيارات الإسعاف، والسيارات الخاصة نقل المصابين إلى مستشفى القصر العينى، ومستشفى المنيرة أما الإصابات السطحية، فيتم تحويلها إلى المستشفى الميدانى ومسجد عمر مكرم.*


----------



## oesi no (18 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ننشر أسماء 164 متهماً فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء المحالين للنيابة*
> *ألقت عناصر القوات المسلحة المكلفة بتأمين المنشآت ومرافق الدولة بمنطقة شارع مجلس الشعب القبض على 164 متهماً من العناصر المشاركة فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء وإضرام النيران فى عدد من المبانى، وتم تحويل جميع المتهمين إلى النيابة العامة لمباشرة التحقيقات وهم: باهى حسين بيومى (28سنة) مبيض محارة، شريف محمد حسن مدبولى (25 سنة) حداد، محمد عبد العليم محمد (40 سنة) لحام، أحمد محمد محمود (20 سنة) طالب بالتعليم الصناعى، محمد أحمد عيد على (16 سنة) بائع متجول، محمد سيد العدوى (16 سنة) عامل حدايد وبويات، محمد صابر عبد السميع (23 سنة) مراكبى، عصام زكريا محمد عبد الجليل (42 سنة) حلوانى، رجب أدهم حسن إبراهيم (24 سنة) حداد مسلح.
> 
> إضافة إلى كل من: محمد عبد الصبور متولى (38 سنة) عامل، محيى صلاح محمد إبراهيم (22 سنة) بائع متجول، عبد الرحمن عبد الصمد (18 سنة) عامل خردة، سيد حنفى محمود عبد المجيد (32 سنة) كهربائى، محمد حسن محمود غريب (19 سنة) مشرف معمارى، عبد الحميد أحمد عبد الحميد (24 سنة) فنى تكييف، مينا عادل أنس (19 سنة) فنى تركيبات، هانى محمد على جبريل (34 سنة) عامل ببازار سياحى، مينا صافى بطرس (26 سنة) طالب بالمعهد العالى للفنون التطبيقية، سامح جمال على السيد (32 سنة) مراكبى، محمد موسى مرزوق موسى (26 سنة) عامل بأحد المولات التجارية، محمد عثمان محمد مصطفى (31 سنة) عامل بجراج سيارات، حسن عبد الرحيم محمد عبد الرحيم (21 سنة) بائع متجول، حمدى سيد حمدى إسماعيل (18 سنة) طالب بالتعليم الصناعى، رفعت سامى بنيامين (58 سنة) بالمعاش، عبد السلام محمد رشوان (33 سنة) بائع متجول، عمرو فرغلى على عويس (21 سنة) خراط، خلف الله السيد حسين (34 سنة) عامل فرن، عمر أحمد فهمى محمد (24 سنة) قهوجى، رجب فتحى عبد الرحمن (23 سنة) بائع متجول، حاتم نصر حسن أحمد (17 سنة) بائع متجول، ماجد يحيى موسى عبد الرحمن (27 سنة) قهوجى، إيهاب عبد الخالق محمد عبد الغنى (33 سنة) سائق، سامح مختار إبراهيم (27 سنة) عامل معمار، محمود حمدى عارف على (25 سنة) قهوجى، محمد أحمد أحمد مصطفى (27 سنة) فراش، هانى سعيد إبراهيم (37 سنة) نجار مسلح، كريم طايع أبو الوفا محمد (13 سنة) طالب بمدرسة ابتدائى، محمود محمد أحمد السيد (33 سنة) عامل بكافيتريا، عمرو محمد توفيق أحمد (26 سنة) بائع متجول، محمد سيد على عمران (18 سنة) نجار مسلح، مصطفى فاروق محمد على (26 سنة) نقاش، عادل حسن عبد الرحمن نوح (30 سنة) حلوانى، عثمان إبراهيم رضوان عمارة (15 سنة) نقاش موبيليا، أحمد فتحى عبد العزيز إسماعيل (18 سنة) سايس عربيات، مصطفى أحمد إبراهيم (17 سنة) بائع متجول، منصور أمين منصور (16 سنة) طالب مدرسة ثانوى، أحمد حسن عفيفى حسن (30 سنة)، محسن عبد العظيم أنور عبد الحكيم (26 سنة) عامل بمكتب سياحى، محمد مرزوق محمد عبد المجيد (23 سنة) محامى، محمد شكرى عبد ربه (29 سنة) بائع متجول، محمد سيد سيف الدين (26 سنة) عامل بكافيتريا، حسين طه حسنين أحمد (28 سنة) عامل بكافيتريا، طارق محمد المهدى (23 سنة) شيف بأحد الفنادق، أحمد ماهر محمد على (18 سنة) عامل زراعى، إيهاب محمود حمدى أحمد (28 سنة) موظف بشركة سيراميك، محمد عرابى أحمد عبد الحميد (27 سنة) سائق، علاء ثابت على أحمد (19 سنة) طالب بالتعليم الصناعى، محمد فوزى توفيق عبد الرحمن (39 سنة) مكتب تسويق سياحى، طه بروجى حسن محمود (19 سنة) طالب جامعى.
> ...


الخبر الغريب ده جايباه منين يا دودو
تحسي انهم مرتبينها ومفيش غير الصنايعيه اللى فى الاحداث 
هههههههههههههه 
مفيش لا دكتور ولا مهندس ولا اى حاجحة كدة عليها العين


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*مجهولون يرشقون سيارة أمن مركزى بالحجارة فى ميدان التحرير*
*تواصلت الاشتباكات فى محيط مجلس الوزراء، وبميدان التحرير، بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، فى الوقت الذى ألقى فيه مجهولون الحجارة على سيارة تابعة لقوات الأمن المركزى، خلال مرورها بالتحرير، فى طريقها لميدان عبد المنعم رياض.

وحاول عشرات المتظاهرين التصدى للمجموعة التى ألقت الحجارة، مؤكدين لهم أن السيارة هى من ممتلكات الشعب، وحاولوا إقناعهم بالعدول عن موقفهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*والدة شهيد المنيا لـ"اليوم السابع": قتلوا ابنى فى يوم عقد قرانه *
*"حسبى الله ونعمه الوكيل فى كل من يقتل أبناء مصر" بهذه الجملة بدأت زينب شرقاوى سيد، مديرة مدرسة ثانوى بالمنيا الجديدة حديثها لـ "اليوم السابع" "عن ابنها المهندس، محمد عبدالله عبد السلام 30 عاما، شهيد أحداث مجلس الوزراء، مشيرة إلى أنه تخرج من كلية الهندسة فى عام 2003 وكان يعمل بإحدى شركات المعدات الثقيلة بالقاهرة.

وقالت والدة الشهيد إن ابنها هو الشقيق الثانى لهشام الذى يبلغ من العمر 22 عاما، وأضافت أنه كان الشاب الوحيد فى المنيا المهتم بقضية مقتل خالد سعيد، وهو أول من أنشأ جروبا باسم خالد سعيد فى المنيا.

وحملت والدة الشهيد المجلس العسكرى ووزارة الداخلية مسئولية مقتل ابنها بصفة العسكرى حاكما للبلاد، وقالت إن الداخلية استأجرت البلطجية لقتل الشباب المصرى والاعتداء على المعتصمين السلميين، وطالبت بالقصاص العادل من القتلة.
وعن سبب تواجد ابنها فى القاهرة أكدت أنه سافر للقاهرة يومى الخميس والجمعة الماضيين، حيث يعمل بشركة هناك، لافتة إلى أنه قد قام بالاتصال بها وطمئنها عليه مشيرة أنها علمت بعد ذلك انه نزل إلى شارع مجلس الوزراء كأى شاب وعندما شاهد الأحداث بدأ فى تصويرها، وفجأة بدأ إطلاق النار العشوائى، فوقع بين المصابين، وتم نقله إلى مستشفى القصر العينى وأجريت له عمليه جراحية.

وعن صفاته الشخصية أكدت والدته أنه كان يحظى بحب واحترام كل من عرفوه، وقالت كنا ننتظر يوم زفافه، حيث كان ينتظر أن يتم عقد قرانه فى نفس اليوم الذى استشهد فيه.

وأكدت أن تقرير مستشفى القصر العينى أكد أن سبب وفاة محمد أصابته بطلق نارى يسار الظهر أدى إلى تهتك الأحشاء الداخلية وصاحب ذلك نزيف دموى أدى إلى نزيف حاد بالدورة الدموية تسبب فى الوفاة.

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*"العسكرى" يعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا عالميا لكشف ملابسات أحداث "الوزراء" غدا*
*يعقد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة مؤتمرا صحفياً عالميا غدا الاثنين لكشف ملابسات الأحداث الأخيرة من اشتباكات مع معتصمى مجلس الوزراء، وذلك فى تمام الساعة العاشرة صباحا، وسيتم فيه كشف الوقائع كاملة، من وجهة نظر المجلس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*"صباحى" يصل "التحرير" لبحث تفعل الهدنة بين الأمن والمتظاهرين*
*استمرت الاشتباكات بميدان التحرير، ومحيط مجلس الوزراء على مدار الساعات الماضية، لتسفر عن وقوع مصابين جدد، فى الوقت الذى وصل فيه حمدين صباحى، المرشح المحتمل لانتخابات الرئاسة إلى الميدان لبحث إبرام هدنة بين قوات الجيش والأمن، والمتظاهرين. 
ونظم صباحى، وعدد من أفراد حملته دروعاً بشرية للفصل بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، وذلك بعدما توجه عدد من الناشطين وعلى رأسهم عمرو حمزاوى، وحاتم عزام إلى شارع الشيخ ريحان وقصر العينى وبصحبتهم عدد من مشايخ الأزهر سعيا منهم لوقف العنف واحتواء الموقف بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*فشل مفاوضات وقف اشتباكات التحرير بين النشطاء السياسيين والأمن *
*علم "اليوم السابع" أن المفاوضات بين بعض النشطاء السياسيين وعدد من قيادات الجيش والشرطة على خلفية وقف الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين باءت بالفشل. 

وطالب النشطاء السياسيون وعلى رأسهم الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى والدكتور مصطفى النجار ومصطفى حجازى ومعتز بالله عبد الفتاح والشيخ حسن الشافعى بوقف الاشتباكات من قبل قوات الجيش والشرطة، بالإضافة إلى مطالبتهم بضرورة إلقاء القبض على من يرتدون الزى المدنى ويعتلون المبانى ويساعدون قوات الأمن فى قذف الحجارة على المتظاهرين، إلى جانب الإفراج الفورى عن عدد من المتظاهرين، الذين تم القبض عليهم أثناء الاشتباكات، وهو ما رفضته القيادات الأمنية بحجة أنه فى حالة وقف الاشتباكات من ناحيتهم سوف يقوم متظاهرو التحرير بالتقدم إليهم من جديد، أما الذين يلقون الحجارة ويعتلون المبانى ويرتدون الزى المدنى فأكدت القيادات الأمنية أنهم من أهالى المنطقة ولا يستطيعون السيطرة عليهم، أما عن مطلب الإفراج عن المعتقلين فجاء بالرفض بحجة أنه بعد الإفراج عنهم سوف يقومون بإلقاء قنابل المولوتوف من جديد على قوات الأمن. *


----------



## Alexander.t (18 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"العسكرى" يعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا عالميا لكشف ملابسات أحداث "الوزراء" غدا*
> *يعقد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة مؤتمرا صحفياً عالميا غدا الاثنين لكشف ملابسات الأحداث الأخيرة من اشتباكات مع معتصمى مجلس الوزراء، وذلك فى تمام الساعة العاشرة صباحا، وسيتم فيه كشف الوقائع كاملة، من وجهة نظر المجلس.*


*مش عارف انتظر مؤتمر ماسبيرو 2
ولا انتظر مؤتمر حقيقى
عموماً انا امالى مش فى المؤتمر *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد | صحافة | المانشيت الرئيسي لجريدة الوفد اليوم " الجيش ( يحرر ) مجلس الوزراء #RNN #25jan #Tahrir*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين.. وأمناء شرطة يعتدون على حمزاوي


سارة نور الدين
ابتسام تعلب
محمد غريب
Sun, 18/12/2011 - 16:06





تصوير محمد حسام الدين


تجددت الاشتباكات بين الآلاف من المتظاهرين بمدخل شارع الشيخ ريحان وقوات   الأمن المركزي التي عادت للظهور من جديد ظهر الأحد، وباءت محاولات عدد من   الشخصيات العامة لوقف الاشتباكات بالفشل.

تبادل المتظاهرون وقوات الأمن المركزي التراشق بالحجارة في شارع الشيخ   ريحان، بعد هدنة قصيرة لم تنجح جهود عدد من الشخصيات العامة في تثبيتها،   ومن هذه الشخصيات، عمرو حمزاوي، عضو مجلس الشعب الحالي، وعمر طاهر، الكاتب   الصحفي، ومعز مسعود، الداعية الإسلامي، ومصطفى النجار، النائب في مجلس   الشعب، ومعتز عبد الفتاح، الكاتب الصحفي، ومصطفى حجازي، القيادي بحزب   التيار المصري.

وحاول عمرو حمزاوي الدخول لقيادات الشرطة في شارع الشيخ ريحان لإقناعهم   بوقف العنف من جانبهم، إلا أن عددا من أمناء وأفراد الشرطة بدأوا في   الاعتداء عليه لفظيا، رافضين وجوده ومطالبينه «بوقف العنف أولا من جانب   المتظاهرين»، واصطحبه اللواء محسن مراد، مدير أمن القاهرة، واللواء سعيد   عباس، مساعد قائد المنطقة المركزية، لمقر وزارة الداخلية لتأمينه من   الأمناء وأفراد الشرطة.

وازدادت أعداد المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير بعدما انضمت لهم مسيرة طلابية   قادمة من جامعة عين شمس، رفعت لافتات تندد بالعنف ضد المعتصمين   والمتظاهرين، وسقوط 9 شهداء و544 جريحا حتى الآن، وكذا تهتف بسقوط المجلس   العسكري.




* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

* ردًا على صمت الإسلاميين تجاه مجلس الوزراء 

   						فضل.. مستاءً من الإسلاميين: أنا "عبيط" 




*
* 



 
الكاتب الصحفي بلال فضل​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتبت – رنا يسري: 			 	   		منذ 19 دقيقة 27 ثانية  		 
 	أعلن السيناريست والكاتب الصحفي بلال فضل استياءه  التام من عدد جريدة  "الحرية والعدالة" الصادر اليوم الاحد, والذي وجده  متجاهلاً تمام التجاهل  ما يحدث امام مجلس الوزراء من أحداث دامية أودت  بحياة 10 اشخاص واصابة  المئات.
 	ووصف فضل من خلال حسابه على "تويتر" هذا التجاهل من  قبل جماعة الاخوان  المسلمين انه نفس ما كان يفعله نظام مبارك تجاه اعضاء  الجماعة سابقاً من  تجاهل و إقصاء قائلاً: "قادة وأعضاء الإخوان المسلمين  مافعلته صحيفتكم  اليوم بتجاهلها للظلم وحجبها الحقيقة ألم يكن نفس ماكان  يفعله مبارك معكم؟!  ياللعار. ياللعار".
	كما استكمل استنكاره لموقف الاسلاميين من اخوان وسلفيين تجاه أحداث   الوزراء بأنه غير مُصدق لهذا الموقف ممن يحملون كتاب الله في قلوبهم ومع   ذلك صامتين على الظلم فقال: "واضح إني هافضل عبيط للأبد ومش ندمان على   عبطي".
	جاء ذلك بعدما اعلن فضل سابقاً تأييده لوصول الاسلاميين للسلطة قائلاً   "المتكلم عن فوز الإسلاميين بالتزوير كالمتكلم عن فوز برشلونة على أسمنت   أسيوط بظلم الحكم".








الوفد
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*اصابة 24 مجند أمن مركزى بعد رشقهم بالحجاره من قبل المتظاهرين عند تقاطع شارع القصر العينى مع شارع الشيخ ريحان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*من قتل الشيخ عماد ؟ .... بقلم  فهمي هويدي*






*من قتل الشيخ عماد عفت أمين الفتوى بالأزهر؟*
*من قتل أحمد منصور الذي قيل إنه عضو حركة 6 أبريل وطالب الطب علاء عبدالهادي؟*
*ـ  الأول واحد من العلماء الثوار الذين لم يغيبوا عن ميدان التحرير منذ 25  يناير الماضي، لم يره أحد على شاشات التليفزيون لكنه كان ناشطا على الأرض  وعاملا في صمت.*
*إذ اختار أن يتقرب إلى الله بمساندة  الثوار وتشجيعهم وإقناعهم بأن التواجد في ميدان التحرير في الوقت الراهن  لإنجاح الثورة أفضل عند الله من الطواف حول الكعبة.*
*هكذا  كان يتحدث إلى تلاميذه ومحبيه، الذين وجدوا فيه نموذجا لعالم الدين  المستنير المهجوس بتحرير الوطن والنهوض به، الأمر الذي جعله يشدد على أن  الاعتصام في الميدان دفاعا عن مطالب الشعب والثورة بمثابة رباط وجهاد في  سبيل الله**.*
*لا  أعرف شيئا عن الشابين الآخرين، لكني أراهما ينتميان إلى ذلك الجيل النبيل  الذي تعتز به مصر، والذي كان له إسهامه في تفجير الثورة وزلزلة قواعد  النظام المستبد**.*
*شهود العيان الذين رأوا جثمان الشهيد عماد عفت رأوا رصاصة أصابت جنبه ووصلت إلى قلبه، وشاهدوا على وجهه آثار خرطوش استهدفه.*
*ولم أسمع شيئا عن كيفية قتل الشهيدين أحمد منصور وعلاء، لكن ما أعرفه أنهما قتلا في موقعة مبنى مجلس الوزراء.*
*وليس بمقدوري أن أشير إلى القاتل أو أعرفه، لكني لا أفهم أن يقول المسؤولون في الدولة إنهم بدورهم لا يعرفون.*
*ولا  أستطيع أن أصدق حكاية الطرف الثالث الذي دأب على الاندساس في كل مظاهرة أو  اعتصام، وظل يطلق النار على المتظاهرين في مناسبات مختلفة خلال الأشهر  العشرة الماضية. ولم تنجح أجهزة الدولة في أن تقدم دليلا واحدا يشير إلى  هوية أو عناصر ذلك الطرف**.*
*إن  المسؤولين ما برحوا يؤكدون أنهم لم يطلقوا النيران على المتظاهرين، وأن  الاشتباك بدأ ــ في كل مرة ــ باعتداء بعض المتظاهرين على رجال الشرطة  والجيش. من ثَمَّ كان على الأخيرين أن يدافعوا عن أنفسهم. الأمر الذي أوقع  الإصابات التي خلفتها المظاهرات**.*
*لم  نعد نثق الآن في هذا الكلام، بعدما رأينا بأم أعيننا بعض ضباط الشرطة وهم  يطلقون النار على المتظاهرين، كما رأينا الجنود وهم يمطرون المتظاهرين  بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع. كما شاهدنا العربة المدرعة التي سحقت بعض  المتظاهرين.*
*وخلال اليومين الماضيين تابعنا على  الفضائيات واليوتيوب صور جنود القوات المسلحة وهم يرشقون الناس بالحجارة من  فوق أحد المباني. ورأينا أولئك الجنود يعتدون بوحشية على فتاة ثم يجرونها  من شعرها ولا أعرف إلى أين ذهبوا بها**.*
*إذا  طالبنا المسؤولين في المجلس العسكري أو رئيس الوزراء بأن نصدق أن طرفا  مندسا هو الذي قتل الشهداء الثلاثة وأيقظ الفتنة النائمة، فإننا نطالبهم  بدورنا بأن يقدموا دليلا على وجود ذلك الطرف، وليعذرونا إذا أسأنا الظن بهم  إذا عجزوا عن ذلك**.*
*إن محاولة فض  الاعتصام أمام مبنى مجلس الوزراء يعيد إلى أذهاننا المحاولة الأخيرة لفض  الاعتصام بميدان التحرير يوم 19 نوفمبر الماضي، التي انتهت بمقتل أكثر من  أربعين مواطنا مصريا، لم نعرف حتى الآن من الذي قتلهم.*
*وقيل  وقتذاك كلام مشابه لما تردد هذه الأيام عن الفئة المندسة والطرف الثالث  والعفاريت الزرق الذين يرتكبون جرائمهم ثم تبتلعهم الأرض بعد ذلك على الفور**.*
*المحزن في أحداث الشهر الماضي أن قرارا صدر بفض اعتصام ميدان التحرير، ولم يعلم به وزير الداخلية السابق إلا بعد صدوره.*
*ومعلوماتي  أن الوزير السابق اللواء منصور العيسوي روى القصة في اجتماع لمجلس الوزراء  بحضور الدكتور عصام شرف. لكن أحدا لم يجرؤ على الإشارة إلى الجهة التي  أصدرت القرار الذي أدى إلى مقتل الأربعين مواطنا، وبطبيعة الحال فإن أحدا  لم يحاسب على ما جرى. وأغلب الظن أن أحدا لن يحاسب**.*
*ثمة علامات استفهام حول ملابسات استمرار الاعتصام لعدة أسابيع أمام مجلس الوزراء ومن ثم منع رئيس الوزراء من ممارسة عمله من مكتبه.*

*وهناك علامات استفهام أخرى حول توقيت فض الاعتصام وتزامن الغارة على المعتصمين مع إعلان نتائج انتخابات المرحلة الثانية.*

*وهذه وتلك نضمها إلى قائمة الأسئلة الحائرة المثارة حول المسؤولية عن قتل الشيخ عماد وصاحبيه، وإصابة المئات من المتظاهرين الآخرين،*

*الأمر الذي يعيدنا إلى زمن نظام مبارك، حين ظللنا ثلاثين عاما نتراوح بين حالتين،*
*أن نطرح أسئلة بلا أجوبة أو نطرح أسئلة*
*ونتلقى عليها أجوبة مغلوطة.*

*الأمر الذي ذكرنا بحكاية الرجل الذي دهش من سخرية الناس من سماع اسمه أحمد زفت، فقرر أن يغيره إلى حسن زفت**.*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*شاهد جريده الحرية والعدالة كاتبه ايه علي صورة البنت اللي خلعت ملابسها عن طريق الجيش




*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*قوات الجيش تحاصر مداخل ومخارج مجلس الوزراء*
*فى ظل الاشتباكات المتصاعدة التى يشهدها شارع الشيخ ريحان بين قوات الجيش والأمن المركزى من جانب والمتظاهرين من جانب آخر منذ الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم اخترق "اليوم السابع" الشوارع الخلفية خلف صفوف قوات الجيش لتكشف تفاصيل ما يدور خلف ساحة القتال.

الوصول إلى خلف صفوف الجيش لتغطية ما يحدث هناك لم يكن بالأمر السهل إطلاقا نظرا للإجراءات الأمنية المشددة التى تتبعها قوات الجيش لتأمين المقار الحكومية بشارع مجلس الشعب والمبانى المجاورة لها، وذلك بعد استكمال بناء الجدار الخرسانى العازل كانت هناك صعوبة فى الوصول إلى أن تمكنا من اختراق شارع القصر العينى لنكتشف وجود العشرات من جنود الجيش المرابطة خلف الجدار العازل بعدما وضعوا أسلاكا شائكة خلف الجدار لمنع تسلل المتظاهرين من أعلى الجدار، وبدا على الجنود الإرهاق الشديد لدرجة أنهم استلقوا على الأرض بالإضافة إلى وجود آثار تضميد للجروح، بوجوههم والناتجة عن الاشتباكات مع المتظاهرين.

أما عن شارع مجلس الشعب، والذى شهد بداية اندلاع الأحداث يوم الجمعة الماضية فلم يلاحظ أى وجود لآثار الاشتباكات أو خيام الاعتصام بعدما قام عمال الحى بترميم الأسوار الحديدية لمبانى الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى التابعة لوزارة النقل والمبنى الإدارى المجاور لمجلس الشعب ووضع قوات الجيش خلف الأسوار الأسلاك الشائكة لزيادة تأمينها، بالإضافة إلى إقامة سور حديدى وبوابات حديدية عند مداخل شارع مجلس الشعب وطلاء أسوار مقر مجلس الوزراء وتنظيف الشوارع الجانبية من مخلفات الاشتباكات.

وبعد الوصول إلى شارع الشيخ ريحان خلف صفوف قوات الجيش والذى كان يعنى نجاح رحلتنا المحفوفة بالمخاطر لنكتشف انضمام قوات الأمن المركزى إلى قوات الجيش وتصدرها الصفوف الأولى خلال الاشتباكات مع المتظاهرين وذلك من أجل منح راحة لقوات الجيش المتواجدة بشارع الشيخ ريحان لالتقاط الأنفاس بعد اشتباكها مع المتظاهرين لمدة يومين متتاليين.

كما تواجد عدد كبير من القيادات الأمنية للجيش والشرطة وعلى رأسهم اللواء سعيد عباس نائب رئيس المنطقة المركزية والذى بدا على وجهه الإحباط الشديد، لذلك فضلنا عدم الحديث معه بالإضافة إلى اللواء محسن مراد مساعد الوزير مدير أمن القاهرة وعدد من القيادات الأمنية بمديرية أمن القاهرة، ومنهم اللواء محمود على حكمدار العاصمة واللواء عادل المجيرى مدير قطاع غرب القاهرة واللواء أسامة الصغير رئيس مباحث العاصمة.

ومن جانبه قال اللواء محمود على حكمدار العاصمة فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن قوات الشرطة تلتزم أقصى درجات ضبط النفس فى التعامل مع المتظاهرين منتقدا تزامن اندلاع أحداث العنف مع بدء قوات الشرطة فى العودة مرة أخرى للشارع، والقضاء على الانفلات الأمنى التى تشهده البلاد منذ اندلاع ثورة يناير.

وعلم "اليوم السابع" أن عدد الإصابات فى صفوف قوات الأمن المركزى بلغت حوالى 15 إصابة ما بين جروح قطعية فى الوجه، وكسور، ويتم علاج المصابين داخل مقر مجلس الشعب.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*شد  الدكتور أسامة العبد، رئيس جامعة الأزهر القوات المسلحة ومجلس الوزراء  وجميع الشرفاء، من أبناء هذا الوطن إعلاء صوت العقل والمصلحة العليا  للبلاد، وحقن دماء المصريين الذكية، وعدم جر البلاد إلى ما لا تحمد عقباه.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر |وكالات - النائب العام يطلب من التلفزيون المصري اللقطات المصورة لإشعال النيران بالمباني*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*بجد مصيبه *​*اخبار مصر | سي بي سي: ميل واضح بمبنى المجمع العلمي المحترق*

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*فى خطاب رسمى لقطاع الأخبار بالتلفيزيون المصرى..
النائب العام يطلب نسخة من لقطات إشعال النيران بالمبانى الحكومية*
*بعث النائب العام المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد محمود بخطاب رسمى إلى قطاع الأخبار بالتلفزيون المصرى مساء اليوم، يطلب فيه تسليم النيابة العامة نسخة من كافة لقطات الفيديو المصورة التى أذاعتها القناة الأولى مساء أمس السبت، خلال فقرتها الإخبارية لأحداث المصادمات التى شهدها شارع قصر العينى فى محيط مبنى مجلس الوزراء.

تضمن الخطاب حصرا لتلك اللقطات المطلوبة على وجه التحديد فى شأن وقائع الرشق بالحجارة وإضرام النيران بالمبانى العامة والحكومية، والحوارات والأحاديث التى سجلتها الكاميرات التلفزيونية للأشخاص الذين قاموا بارتكاب تلك الوقائع، وذلك حتى يتم ضمها للتحقيقات التى تباشرها النيابة العامة.

وكانت قوات الأمن قد ألقت القبض على ما يزيد على 150 شخصا ممن قاموا بارتكاب وقائع رشق أفراد القوات المسلحة والشرطة بالحجارة وقنابل المولوتوف الحارقة، وتمت إحالتهم على الفور إلى النيابة العامة التى لا تزال تباشر استجوابهم للوقوف على حقيقة الاتهامات المسندة إليهم.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ما هي أوجه الشبه والإختلاف؟؟




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*





اشتباكات مجلس الوزراء - تصوير محمود الدبيس * 
*يعقد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة مؤتمرا صحفيا صباح غد الإثنين بمقر الهيئة العامة للاستعلامات لشرح أبعاد وملابسات الأحداث
والأوضاع الحالية.
ويأتي هذا المؤتمر في أعقاب الأحداث التي شهدها مبني مجلس الوزراء منذ يوم  الجمعة الماضي والتي نتج عنها سقوط عدد من القتلى وعشرات المصابين.*
*يأتي هذا في الوقت التي تتواصل فيه الإشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات  الأمن في شارع القصر العيني أمام مقر مجلس الوزراء والتي أسفرت حتى الان في  وقوع عشرة قتلى ومئات المصابين.*
*جدير بالذكر أن هذا المؤتمر لن يقدم جديداً ومن المتوقع ان يكون مشابها  لما حدث فى المؤتمر العسكرى الذى عقد بعد أحداث ماسبيرو وانه سيلقى  بالمسئولية على الثوار ويبرر ما فعله الجيش وهو ما ظهر جليا فى الرسالة رقم  90 للمجلس العسكرى والتى زعم فيها المجلس ان ما يقوم به  هو دفاعا عن  ممتلكات الشعب وحمايتها وهوه ما أقسم عليه وهى الرساله الاولى التى يصدرها  المجلس مصحوبه بمقاطع فيديو تم تصويرها بمعرفة الجيش.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد|نقلا  عن كلنا خالد سعيد: دعوة تنتشر بكثافة الآن على صفحات الفيسبوك تقترح  إجراء انتخابات الرئاسة 25 يناير، إعلان النتائج 2 فبراير ذكرى موقعة  الجمل، تنصيب الرئيس والقسم يوم 11 فبراير. لو موافق شير*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر | وكالات - ارتفاع عدد مصابى الأمن المركزى بشارع الشيخ ريحان إلى 3 ضباط و100 مجند*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر | سي بي سي: صعود نيران من خلف الساتر الأمنى وإطلاق عدد من الأعيرة النارية فى الهواء فى محاولة لفض التظاهر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*والله انا قولت مسلسل وفيلم بيتعاد 
نفس الاشتبكات الاولي بطوله الشناوي 
المرادي بطوله اللي ميتسماش 


* 

*  						الحارق والرائد.. "مطلوب حيا أو ميتا"  				 		



*
* 



​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								شيرين فرغلي 			 	 

 	"يا جماعة الناس اللى زى دى هي اللى بتشوه صورة  الثوار.. والثوار ماكنش  فيهم حد بيحرق.. كلنا لازم نشير الصورة ده عشان  نعرف ده جاى منين والحقيقة  فين".
 	انتشر هذا التعليق على موقع "فيس بوك" بمصاحبة صورة  لأحد الشباب وهو يقوم بإشعال النيران في المجمع العلمي، الذي تعرض للاحتراق  أمس.
 	وعلى الجانب الآخر، وبنفس الطريقة، انتشرت على "فيس بوك"  صورة أحد ضباط  الجيش والذي تردد بأنه الرائد  حسام الدين مصطفى، بسلاح  الصاعقة، والمتهم  بتعذيب عدد من الثوار أثناء أحداث مجلس الوزراء على مدار  اليومين الماضيين،  والمطالبة بإحضاره حيا أو ميتا، خاصة أنه كان يستهدف  الناشطات لكي يقوم  بتعذيبهن وسحلهن.
 	الأمر لم يتوقف على "فيس بوك"؛ بل تم توزيع منشور في  ميدان التحرير يفيد  بإعطاء مكافأة قدرها 10 آلاف جنيه لمن يدلوا بأي  معلومات عن صاحب الصورة.
 	وهذه تعتبر المرة الثانية التي يقوم بها نشطاء الفيس بوك  بنشر هذه الصور،  حيث سبق نشر صورة الملازم أول محمود الشناوي الشهير  بـ"قناص العيون"، والذي  اتهم باستهدافه عيون المتظاهرين خلال أحداث شارع  "محمد محمود"






الوفد



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار  مصر | أشخاص يرتدون زي مدنى من أعلى إحدى المبانى المجاورة للمجمع العلمي يستخدمون خراطيم المياه لاخماد النيران خلف الساتر  الأمنى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | مصر | بيان شباب من الإخوان بخصوص الأحداث الراهنة قامت بنشره العديد  من الصفحات التابعة للجماعة على مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي #RNN


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *

 دون الدخول في تفاصيل طويلة ومملة.....* *

 نحن مجموعة من شباب الإخوان وهذا هو تعليقنا على الأحداث الراهنة :* *

 (1) يتحمل المجلس العسكري وقيادة الجيش وقادة الأفرع والوحدات كافة  المسؤولية السياسية والقانونية والجنائية على أحداث شارع مجلس الوزراء  والتحرير والتي شملت جرائم عدة مثل: (القتل - الإصابة - الإعتداء على  الإناث - حرق الممتلكات العامة والخاصة - ترويع المواطنين وإحتجازهم دون  سند قانوني - ممارسة التعذيب البدني والنفسي - تعطيل الطرق والمرافق العامة  للدولة) ؛ وذلك بصفته الجهة التي تتولى إدارة شؤون البلاد .* *

 (2)  لقد حاولنا أن نتذكر كم هي عدد المرات التي أكد فيها المجلس العسكري على حق  التظاهر والاعتصام فلم ننجح .. حاولنا أن نتذكر عدد المرات التي أعتذر  فيها للشعب المصري فلم ننجح .. لسنا هنا كي نذكره بتصريحاته بل إننا نقولها  دون مواربة : أيها المجلس العسكري أنت مراوغ مثل سلفك مبارك .. أنت لم تعد  محل ثقة الشعب .* *

 (3) فشلت حكومة الجنزوري قبل أن تبدأ ولم تستطع  أن تفي بالوعد الوحيد التي وعدت به وهو عدم فض أي اعتصام بالقوة (إلا إذا  كان تعريف القوة في نظر الدكتور الجنزوري ذو الثمانين عاما هو القصف  بالدبابات والمدفعية الثقيلة) .* *

 (4) وعن المراوغة والمراوغين نقول  للمجلس العسكري: أين نتائج التحقيقات الوهمية اللانهائية التي أعلنت  القيام بها : بدءاً من أحداث اعتصام إبريل , ومرورا بأحداث إمبابة - ومسرح  البالون - وماسبيرو - ومحمد محمود .. نعم أيها المجلس منذ شهر إبريل أم  ظننت أننا نسينا ؟ إن أي تحقيقات محترمة في الدنيا يجب أن تكون لها نتائج  أم أنها ستكون لا نهائية مثل محاكمة مبارك ؟* *

 (5) مقتنعون بنسبة  100 % أن هناك طرف آخر يعبث في المشهد , قد يكون أنصار مبارك , وقد يكون  جهاز المخابرات بقيادة عمر سليمان الحر الطليق , أو بقيادة جهات أجنبية ,  أو بقيادة الجهات التي ترفض نتائج الديمقراطية من بني جلدتنا أو بمشاركة  هؤلاء جميعا.. إننا نشك في وجود تنسيق بين هذه الأطراف وبين قيادات في  المجلس العسكري .* *

 (6) إننا على يقين تام أنك - أيها المجلس  العسكري- قد فشلت فشلا ذريعا في إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية وأن استمرار هذه  الإدارة العابثة خطر داهم يهدد الوطن وسلامة أراضيه , ولم يتبق لك عندنا  إلا إكمال العملية الانتخابية لمجلس الشعب يتم بعدها -وفورا - عودة القوات  إلى ثكناتها مع تسليم السلطة لمجلس الشعب القادم , والذي يشرف على إكمال  المراحل الإنتخابية الباقية وكتابة دستور جديد بشكل حضاري محترم بالإضافة  إلى تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة المنتخبة.* *

 (7) إن المحاولات اليائسة  التي استغلت الأحداث لعدم استكمال الانتقال الديمقراطي للسلطة تنذر بانفجار  شامل للوضع , إن أي عبث في مسار التحول الديمقراطي يجعلنا لا نمتلك إلا  خيارا واحدا وحيدا وهو الاستشهاد في سبيل الله والوطن .* *

 (8) ونحن -  كشباب من الإخوان المسلمين - ندعم تماما مكتب الإرشاد والقرارات الصادرة  عنه ونجدد له البيعة في قيادة الجماعة , ونحن إذ نلتمس العذر لكل من لم  يتفهم موقفنا وهاجمنا نمد له أيدينا كي نكون صفا واحدا ضد العدو الحقيقي  الذي يعبث في مستقبل الوطن .* *

 “وتلك الأيام نداولها بين الناس وليعلم الله الذين آمنوا ويتخذ منكم شهداء والله لا يحب الظالمين“* *

 محرر في 18 ديسمبر 2011* *

 مجموعة من شباب الإخوان المسلمين*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | بيان صحفى من المكتب الاعلامى لحملة الدكتور " عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح " #RNN

 بيان صحفي

 "د.محمد سعيد السكرتير التنفيذي للحملة يتعرض للإعتداء من قوات الجيش وبعض المارة لدفاعه عن أحد المتظاهرين"

 المتحدث الرسمي باسم الحملة "ماحدث هو وحشية في التعامل مع المواطنين والمتظاهرين السلميين وإنتهاك لحقوقهم وكرامتهم"

 الأحد ١٨/١٢/٢٠١١

 تعرض د. محمد سعيد السكرتير التنفيذي لحملة ترشح د.عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح  لرئاسة مصر للإعتداء من قبل قوات الجيش في شارع القصر العيني اليوم في تمام  الساعة الثانية ظهرا، مما خلف كدمات شديدة في وجهه ومختلف أنحاء جسده.

 كان د.محمد سعيد قد توجه الى شارع القصر العيني القريب من مقر الحملة  لشراء بعض الإحتياجات، وفوجيء ببعض المارة يحاصرون أحد المتظاهرين و  صحفيتين أجنبيتين، و بالحديث مع المارة تمكن د.محمد سعيد من تخليص المتظاهر  والصحفيتين والإبتعاد بهم.

 يصف د.محمد سعيد الأحداث كالأتي:  "فوجئت بعدالإبتعاد قليلا بعدد من جنود الجيش وظباطه يحصاروننا ويكبلون  حركتي وحركة المتظاهر، فيما اعتدى علينا بعض الذين يرتدون الملابس المدنية  بالضرب المبرح، ثم اقتادونا بعدها لجراج احدى الشركات القريبة أسفل أحدى  العمارات السكنية حيث استمروا في الإعتداء على المتظاهر وعلي."

 هذا وقد أفرج الظابط المسؤول على د. محمد سعيد بعد معرفة هويته فيما لم يظل المتظاهر في قبضة قوة الجيش.

 من ناحية أخرى صرح المهندس أحمد أسامة المتحدث الرسمي باسم الحملة أن  ماحدث هو وحشية في التعامل مع المواطنين والمتظاهرين السلميين وإنتهاك  لحقوقهم وكرامتهم. "هناك تصعيد غير مفهوم تجاه الجميع، ولكننا سنتخذ كافة  الإجراءات القانونية لمحاسبة المسئولين عن الاعتداء على زميلنا محمد سعيد. "*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*من أحــرق المجمع هو من هتك العرض : افراد الجيش و الصورة إثبات كامل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*فيديو :: تغطية الفضائية القبطية لأحداث مجلس الوزراء، ولقاءات حصرية مع المُصابين	



*​

[YOUTUBE]_VlM6s4rRqM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*العشرات من طلاب طب عين شمس ينضمون لمتظاهرى التحرير*
*وصلت إلى ميدان التحرير مساء اليوم الأحد، مسيرة من طلاب كلية طب عين شمس تنديداً بأحداث شارع مجلس الشعب والتى أدت إلى استشهاد زميلهم الدكتور علاء عبد الهادى يوم الجمعة الماضية أثناء قيامه بإسعاف المصابين عند بداية الاشتباك بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين. 

وأكد أحد أفراد المسيرة، أن اليوم هو عيد ميلاد الدكتور علاء الثالث والعشرين، وأنهم جاءوا فى مسيرة من العباسية حتى التحرير سيرًا على الأقدام لتسجيل اعتراضهم على التجاوزات التى حدثت من قبل قوات الأمن على المتظاهرين، مشيرًا إلى أنهم لن يعتصموا ولن يذهبوا إلى شارع الشيخ ريحان وأن مسيرتهم سلمية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*58 مصابا.. حصيلة اشتباكات "القصر العينى" منذ صباح اليوم*
*أعلن د.محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، عن وقوع 58 حالة إصابة جديدة منذ تجدد الاشتباكات، صباح اليوم الأحد، بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع القصر العينى، حيث تم نقل تلك الإصابات للمستشفيات، فى الوقت الذى لم تقع فيه أى حالات وفاة جديدة.

وأوضح أنه تم نقل 29 مصابا للقصر العينى، و13 لمستشفى الهلال، و14 للمنيرة العام، بالإضافة إلى نقل مصاب للقصر العينى الفرنساوى، وحالة واحدة لمعهد القلب، خرج منهم 
15 مصابا بعد تلقيهم العلاج اللازم، فى حين أنه من المتوقع خروج باقى المصابين، الذين لا توجد بينهم حالات خطيرة، فى خلال من 24 إلى 48 ساعة، مشيرا إلى أن الإصابات جميعها ناتجة عن التراشق بالحجارة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*فيديو :: لقاء مع الناشط سيمون وفيق عقب خروجه من غرفة العمليات

[YOUTUBE]UQZd3cekG-U[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*"حمزاوى" يلتقى وزير الداخلية لبحث وقف الاشتباكات*
*علم "اليوم السابع" أن الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى التقى مساء اليوم، مع وزير الداخلية اللواء محمد إبراهيم للتفاوض حول وقف نزيف الدم بشارع قصر العينى، حيث تستمر حتى الآن الاشتباكات العنيفة بين قوات الجيش والمتظاهرين بعد فض الاعتصام بالقوة.

يأتى ذلك بعدما شارك حمزاوى فى مسيرة ضمت عددا من النشطاء والسياسيين إلى ميدان التحرير لإقناع المتظاهرين بوقف نزيف الدم والتراجع الى ميدان التحرير والتظاهر فيه.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد  | متابعات | الدكتور معتز بالله عبد الفتاح : الموقف الآن: يسيطر على  الميدان الآن خلطة من الكفر بالسياسيين والإعلاميين والنخبة ونزعة من  كالأطراف نحو شيطنة الطرف الآخر. بقدر ما رأيت من مصابين بين الشباب  المدني، وجدت مثلهم بين المجندين أيضا. الجو مشحون لأقصى درجة. الحل: أتمنى  أن يفكر المجلس العسكري جديا في أن تعود القوات المسلحة إلى ثكناتها في  فبراير القادم بعد إعلان فتح باب الترشح للرئاسة أو تسليم إدارة البلاد  مؤقتا لرئيس مجلس الشعب في آخر يناير. أخشى أن الدولة ستتفكك والمجتمع  سيتحلل قبل آخر يونيو. ومع ذلك سنستمر في المحاولة.*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*المحافظات اشتغلت 
**إصابة 3 نشطاء بالسويس إثر هجوم على مجموعة من الثوار بميدان الأربعين 
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*الأطباء: ندين أي إعتداء على المستشفيات الميدانية وعلى الأطباء المتطوعين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

* أكد أنهم مجرمون وفاسدون 

   						فيديو.الزغبى: قتلى أحداث مجلس الوزراء ليسوا شهداء 




*
* 



 
الشيخ محمد الزغبى​ *​* 
*

[YOUTUBE]3tyqO4mGFJo[/YOUTUBE]

*كتب – محمد عبد الشكور: 			 	   		منذ 15 دقيقة 39 ثانية  		 
 	أكد الداعية السلفى الشيخ محمد بن عبد الملك  الزغبي أن من يموت فى مواجهات  مع الجيش ليس شهيداً إنما آثم مجرم، وحذر  الزغبى فى فيديو منشور له على  موقع إلكترونى "يوتيوب " من النزول فى  المليونيات والصدام مع الجيش واستهزأ  الزغبى من الثوار.
 	وقال لهم "ارحمونا .. ارحمونا " قائلاً "البلد ضايعة  ضايعة " وأنه لا يوجد  أمان وأن البلد مادياً صفر، وتحدى الزغبى أى عالم أن  يقول إنه لو وقع  ضحايا فى اشتباكات المتظاهرين مع الجيش أن يصفهم بأنهم  شهداء بل هم مجرمون  وفاسدون وخارجون عن النظام.
	واستطرد الزغبى قائلاً "أنا عاوز اللى يقول إنه عاوز يقدم نفسه شهيد أن   يقدم نفسه أو زوجته أو بناته وورينى واحد من عندك اتقتل يا نصاب يجيلى   علمانى يقولى أنا مستعد أقدم وأضحى أقوله قدم نفسك خلينا نرتاح منك، يارب   نرتاح منك يا أخى"، ويستمر الزغبى فى حديثه "همه بيقدموا أبناء البلد   الغلابة البسطاء، الشباب المغرر بيهم علشان يروحوا يضربوا فى الجيش ويجى   بتاع الجيش يدافع عن نفسه ويقتل".
	وأنا أحذر كل مسلم عنده ذرة من الدين وكل عاقل ألا يذهب للجمعة القادمة   لأنه ليس لنا حجة فالجيش حدد الانتخابات وحدد انتخابات الرئاسة "إحنا   عاوزين منهم إيه".
	وأقسم الزغبى بالله أن من خرج معتقداً أنه على حق فإنه آثم وأن من قتل فيها وحكمه حكم المنتحر المجرم الفاجر.
	وأنا أرسل لهم رسالة أقول لهم إنكم إذا ذهبتم لمحاربة الجيش المصرى هل   تعتبرون ذلك جهادا فالجيش فيه أخوك وأخى والفقراء والمساكين الذين يقضون   مدة خدمتهم العسكرية من أجل يروحوا بيوتهم فى سلام، "فهل أنت تريد قتل دول ؟   عاوز تقتل المساكين دول ؟ وتقول شهداء هم ليسوا شهداء وليس فى موطن   الشهادة، أنتوا خليتوا جرجس شهيد ومرقس شهيد وبلية شهيد وكوكو شهيد وظلة   اللى كان مسجل خطر خليتوه شهيد.
	أحذر من ينتهكون الدين ويتجرأون عليه، وأقول لهم حرام عليكم حرام عليكم   أرحموا أولاد المسلمين ارحموا البسطاء وخلوا فى قلبكم ذرة رحمة ونحن غير   موافقين على الفساد ولكننا لا نريدها مذابح مع الجيش ونحن لا نوافق على   الظلم ولم نقل إن الذين يحكموننا لا يخطئون بل بالعكس ولكنا نعمل بقاعدة   أخف الضررين". 







الوفد



​* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*ناشط عالفيس | هام وعاجل :أيها الثوار  مع  احترامى جميعا لكم  أنتم للاسف لديكم غباء سياسى هذه الاحداث لاتخدم سوى  السلفيين والاخوان وهم الذين باعوا الثورة من زمن وقبضوا الثمن وغدروا بكم   إذا تم تسليم السلطة أوانتخاب رئيس الان سوف يكون من الاخوان او السلفية  وسوف يتم القضاء على الثورة بالاتفاق مع العسكرى وبقرارت حكومية بل قد يكون  الاخون والسلفية هم من وراء هذه الاحداث لكى ينجوا من مواجهة العسكرى ونحن  الخاسرون فى النهاية .*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*




كمال الجنزورى* 
*كمال الجنزورى، رئيس الوزراء، الذى بدا مرتبكا فى آخر مؤتمر  صحفى  علق فيه على أحداث مجلس الوزراء، منعته الحرب الدائرة عند شارع قصر  العينى  من دخول مقر مجلس الوزراء، لعقد أول اجتماع بحكومته الجديدة.  الجنزورى  الذى تغاضى عن انتقاد أعمال القتل الدائرة فى شارع قصر العينى، لم  يستطع  دخول مجلس الوزراء وفق الموعد المقرر سلفا*
*هذا الأحد الذى مضى، هو الموعد الذى سبق وأعلنته فايزة  أبو النجا وزيرة  التخطيط والتعاون الدولى، الخميس الماضى فى مؤتمر صحفى،  كانت تصريحاتها  واضحة ولا لبس فيها. ووقتها لم تكن أحداث مجلس الوزراء وفض  الاعتصام قد  بدأت بعد، والاعتصام كان يغلق مداخل مجلس الوزراء.*
*التوقعات تقول إن الاجتماع سيعقد غداً (الإثنين)،  لكن ليست هناك تأكيدات حول ذلك فى ظل تطور أحداث مجلس الوزراء.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر | البديل - ابنة عم اللواء ممدوح شاهين: قدم إستقالتك فورا قبل أن تجلب العار للعائلة الي الأبد 

 رشا شاهين وضعت صورة الشهيد الشيخ عماد عفت ..وقالت ولو ما قدمش أستقالته أنا هأروح بيته أشتمه بنفسي

 ابنة عم اللواء : أخواتي البنات بيروحو التحرير وينضربوا ومبيقولش انهم قرايبه ..والمجلس لازم يتحاسب ومحدش أغلي من الشهداء*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*المطافى تتلف أعمدة إنارة الشيخ ريحان والمتظاهرون يحرقون الأخشاب*
*قامت قوات المطافى الموالية للجيش باستخدام خراطيم المياه بشكل مكثف فى محاولة لتفريق المتظاهرين وإبعادهم مما أثر على أعمدة الإنارة الموجودة بشارع الشيخ ريحان، وأدى إلى إتلافها وانقطاع التيار الكهربائى بها مما نتج عنه إظلام الشارع بأكمله.

وفى محاولة لإنارة الشارع قام المتظاهرون بحرق بعض الأخشاب واستخدام الليزر والشماريخ لإضاءة الشارع. 

وعلى جانب آخر سادت حالة من الحزن بين المتظاهرين بعد تردد أنباء عن وفاة العبودى، وهتفوا ضد المشير والمجلس العسكرى، مرددين "المجلس لازم يمشى" و"الشعب يريد إعدام المشير". *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

* اخبار مصر | صوره منتشره لفتاه تم حفر حرف T من إسم طنطاوى على رأسها بعد القبض عليها من افراد الجيش المصرى #ENN #EGYPT #TAHRIR

 ملحوظه : ليس لنا علاقه بالكلام المكتوب على الصوره*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | الصفحة الرسمية لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء المصرى #RNN

 تنوية: نود التأكيد انه لا وجود لصفحة شخصية علي الفيس بوك أو حساب شخصي  علي تويتر خاص برئيس الوزراء، وانه يمكنكم التواصل مع د.الجنزوري من خلال  هذه الصفحة الرسمية لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء او من خلال البريد الإلكتروني  pm@cabinet.gov.eg*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد | التحرير | شهد اليوم ميدان التحرير تواجد للهلال الاحمر المصرى بقوة حيث يقوم اعضائة بالعمل على اسعاف المصابين #RNN #Tahrir
 تصوير احمد امين*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

* رصد  | مصر | وزارة الداخلية | ضبط متهمين لقيامهما بسرقة أحد مكاتب مبنى  الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى بشارع القصر العينى بمساعدة عدد من المواطنين  #RNN

 تبلغ لقسم شرطة قصر النيل أمس 17 الجارى من كلٍ من المواطن /  محمد أحمد إبراهيم "طالب بكلية الصيدلة" والمواطن/ محمد بهاء عبده "مهندس  معمارى " وقررا بأنهما ضمن المتطوعين بالعيادة الطبية الميدانية بمسجد عمر  مكرم وأنهما توجها إلى مبنى الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى  بشارع القصر العينى والذى يشمل "رئاسة حى بولاق ، وحى غرب ، والهيئة  العامة للموانىء البرية" لتأمينه عقب علمهما بإندلاع النيران به ، وفور  وصولهما شاهدا بعض الأشخاص بحوزتهم أسلحة داخل أحد المكاتب أثناء محاولتهم  سرقة محتوياته ومحاولة كسر إحدى الخزن الحديدية فقاما بالخروج من المبنى  خشية حدوث تعدى عليهما .. وأثناء ذلك إنضم إليهما أحد الأشخاص بدعوى  مساعدتهما وقام بالدخول لإستطلاع الأمر ، وفور دخوله تناهى إلى سمعهما صوت  إطلاق عياراً نارياً ولدى إستطلاعهما للأمر تبين إصابة ذلك الشخص بطلق نارى  بالرأس .. وبجمع المعلومات وإجراء التحريات حول هويه الشخص المصاب بطلق  نارى تبين أنه يدعى/ محمد رمضان على جاد الحق " 27 سنه عاطل ومقيم الشرابية  ، مسجل شقى خطر سرقات وسبق ضبطه وإتهامه فى العديد من القضايا" وتم حجزه  بمستشفى القصر العينى وحالته سيئة ولا يمكن إستجوابه .. وبسؤال أحد  المديرين بإدارة الموانىء البرية ،و أحد المحامين بالشئون القانونية بذات  الإدارة، أقرا بأنهما عقب حضورهما صباح اليوم إكتشفا سرقة عدد من شاشات  الكمبيوتر وكسر عدد 2 خزينة حديدية وسرقة ما بداخلهما من محتويات ومبالغ  ماليه .
 هذا وقد تمكن عدد من المواطنين من ضبط كلٍ من المدعو /عبد  الحليم مصطفى عبد الحليم 34 سنه عاطل ومقيم دار السلام "مسجل شقى خطر سرقة  بالإكراه وسبق ضبطة وإتهامة فى عدد 29 قضية أخرهم القضية رقم 22565جنح  النزهة لسنة2008 سرقة سيارة" ، والمدعو / سمير مكرم محمد 38 سنة عاطل "سبق  إتهامة فى عدد من القضايا أخرهم القضية رقم 9960 لسنة 2003 جنايات الساحل  مخدرات " وبحوزتهما مسروقات من داخل المبنى المُشار إليه "جهاز لاب  توب"إعترفا بسرقته من داخل مبنى الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى.. تم إتخاذ  الإجراءات القانونية قِبل الواقعة وتكثف الأجهزة الأمنية جهودها لتحديد  مرتكبيها وضبط المسروقات .
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

* اخبار مصر | شارع الشيخ ريحان قبل قليل 
*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رئيس حزب «النور»: نوابنا الجدد يتوسطون لإنهاء معركة «قصر العيني»
*​*

حمدي دبش
Sun, 18/12/2011 - 15:48​





تصوير محمد حسام الدين
طالب الدكتور عماد عبد   الغفور، رئيس حزب «النور»، القوى السياسية بالتدخل لفض الصراع الدائر بين   المعتصمين والجيش، أمام مجلس الوزراء، وإجراء حوار بين الطرفين لإنهاء   الأزمة.

وقال عبد الغفور في تصريحات   لـ«المصري اليوم»: «نزلت إلى ميدان التحرير، الأحد، مع عدد من أعضاء اللجنة   العليا لحزب النور بهدف الاطلاع على الموقف، ومحاولة وقف العنف بين   الطرفين، والدخول فى حوار عقلاني لإنهاء الأزمة، لكننا وجدنا صعوبة في   الحوار بسبب العنف المتبادل بين الطرفين».

وأكد أن هناك «طرفا ثالثا»   بين المعتصمين والشرطة العسكرية يعمل على إشعال الأزمة، وقد يكون ذلك   مرتبطاً بالنتائج التي حققها التيار الإسلامي فى المرحلتين الأولى والثانية   من العملية الانتخابية، على حد قوله.

وأضاف رئيس حزب «النور» أن   «جميع أعضاء مجلس الشعب الذين نجحوا في المرحلة الأولى عن حزبنا، وعددهم   أكثر من 30 عضواً سينزلون الأحد إلى شارع قصر العيني، للمشاركة في إيجاد حل   لتلك الأزمة، وعلى جميع أعضاء مجلس الشعب الذين نجحوا حتى الآن أن يكون   لهم تواجد قوي لحل تلك الأزمة».

وتابع: «نشاط المجلس   الاستشاري في الوقت الحالي متجمد لحين الاستجابة للطلبات التي رفعها إلى   المجلس العسكري، والمرتبطة بأحداث مجلس الوزراء، ومن ثم فإن اللجنة العليا   للحزب تستغل هذا التوقف لمناقشة استمرارنا في المجلس الاستشاري أو  الانسحاب  منه».

وأكد عبد الغفور أن «قيادات   من حزب النور ستجتمع يوم الجمعة المقبل بقيادات قبطية لتقريب وجهة النظر   بين التيارين»، مشيرا إلى أن هناك سلسلة لقاءات بين شخصيات قبطية وبين حزب   «النور» ستشهدها الفترة المقبلة.

في سياق متصل قال يسري حماد،   المتحدث الإعلامي لحزب «النور»، إن الحزب تقدم بثلاثة طعون في نتائج   المرحلة الثانية، في دوائر جنوب الجيزة وبني سويف والسويس.​



* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*«حمزاوي والنجار» يفشلان في عقد «الهدنة» *



[YOUTUBE]2XFOBrLpDig[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رصد | قناة CBC | منصور حسن " رئيس المجلس الاستشاري " 
 - من في التحرير ليسو ثوار ..هم شباب مندفع .
 - لا نقبل اهانة الجيش .
 - بهذه الطريقه المتواجدة حالياً بميدان التحرير الأمور لن تنتهي .. و لن نستطيع أن نلوم المجلس العسكري .
 - هناك خطة لتوليع البلد بالنار .
 - نستعمل العنف لنوقفهم عند حدهم .. بعد حرقهم للمجمع العلمي 
 - هناك خارجون عن القانون و أعمال شغب في التحرير .
 - من استقال من المجلس الاستشاري " حرية شخصية " من الممكن أنيكون لديهم ظروف .
 - هناك تعاون بين المجلس الاستشاري و المجلس العسكري .*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

* تقرير الطب الشرعى لشهداء مجلس الوزراء*
*حصل "اليوم السابع" على التقرير المبدئى الذى أعدته مصلحة الطب الشرعى حول أسباب وفاة 10 شهداء من معتصمى مجلس الوزراء الذى لقوا مصرعهم أثناء الاشتباكات التى وقعت بينهم، وبين أجهزة الأمن، والذى تبين أنهم توفوا نتيجة إطلاق الرصاص الحى عليهم والخرطوش.

قال الدكتور إحسان كميل جورجى كبير الأطباء الشرعيين، إن المصلحة بزينهم استقبلت أمس الأول 8 جثث بينما وصلت امس جثتين أخرتين وأجريت لهما عملية التشريح، وأخذ العينات، وتم تسليم 7 جثث منها إلى ذويهم بينما لا تزال ثلاثة جثث مجهولة الهوية، ولم يتم التعرف عليها حتى الآن.

وأضاف جورجى، أنه تم استعجال تشريح جثمان الشهداء لتسليمهم إلى ذويهم وبالفعل تمكن الأطباء الشرعيون من الانتهاء من عملية التشريح، وأنه تم أخذ عينات دم من الجثث وإرسالها إلى المعمل لاجراء تحليل الــ"DNA" لها لتحديد هويتهم قبل تسليمهم إلى ذويهم، والتأكد من أن الأسر التى استلمت الجثث تخصهم حتى لا يحدث أى خطأ فى ذلك.

تبين من تقرير الطب الشرعى المبدائى الذى أعدته المصلحة المكون من 15 صفحة بان 9 شهداء لقوا مصرعهم إثر إصابتهم بطلقات نارية حية فى أماكن متفرقة من الجسد أدت إلى إصابتهم بهبوط حاد فى الدورة الدموية، ونزيف تسبب فى وفاتهم، بينما أصيب واحد فقط بطلقة فرد خرطوش فى الصدر وتوفى على إثرها، كما تبين أن ثلاثة منهم أصيبوا بإصابات رضية.

وأوضح التقرير الخاص بالصفة التشريحية للشيخ عماد عفت أمين الفتوى بدار الإفتاء بأنه لقى مصرعه نتيجة إصابته بطلق نارى واحد، حيث شهد بأنه مصاب بطلق نارى حى اخترق الزراع الأيسر من الجانب ترك فتحتى دخول وخروج المقذوف ثم مر هذا المقذوف إلى الصدر وخرج من الناحية الأخرى، وترك أيضا فتحتى دخول وخروج المقذوف وهو ما يؤكد بأن الرصاصة أطلقت من مكان قريب لعدم استقرار المقذوف فى الجثة، والتى أدت إلى تهتك بالأوعية الدموية ونزيف حاد نتج عنه هبوط حاد فى الدورة الدموية وتسبب فى الوفاة.

أما التقرير الخاص بعلاء محمد عبد الهادى طالب بكلية طب عين شمس، فقد ثبت منه إصابته بطلق نارى فى الرأس أدى إلى وجود كسر بالجمجمة وتهتك فى الأنسجة ونزيف حاد نتج عنه هبوط فى الدورة الدموية.

عادل عبد الرحمن مصيلحى 20 عاما مصاب بطلق نارى فى البطن أدى إلى تهتك المعدة بشكل كبير، وحدوث تجمع دموى أدى إلى الوفاة بصورة أسرع.

وأحمد محمد منصور مصاب بطلق نارى فى الرأس أدى إلى فتحة دخول وخروج وتهتك فى المخ وكسر بالجمجمة.

كما لقى مجهول مصرعه وهو فى العشرينيات من عمره متوسط القامة نحيف وبكامل ملابسه ومصاب بطلق نارى بالصدر أدى إلى حدوث تجمع دموى فى الصدر، وتهتك للقلب والرئتين وشوهد فتحتى خروج ودخول المقذوف.

وجثة أخرى مجهولة مصابة بطلق فى الرأس وهى لشاب متوسط القامة وبكامل ملابسه وتبين من الصفة التشريحية له أن الطلقة اخترقت الجانب الخلفى من الرأس أدت إلى تهتك بالمخ ومن ثمة هبوط حاد فى الدورة الدموية والوفاة.

وعن تقرير الطفل سيد عمر أحمد 15 سنة وهو مصاب بطلق نارى فى الرأس اخترقت المخ مما أدت إلى إحداث تهتكات وكسر بالجمجمة والوفاة.

فيما لقى باقى المصابين إصابات بطلق نارى فى البطن والصدر من الجهة الأمامية مما أدى إلى الإصابة بتهتكات وتجمعات دموية من الداخل، وترك فتحتى دخول وخروج للمقذوف.*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Alexander.t (18 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## girgis2 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *ناشط عالفيس | هام وعاجل :أيها الثوار  مع  احترامى جميعا لكم  أنتم للاسف لديكم غباء سياسى هذه الاحداث لاتخدم سوى  السلفيين والاخوان وهم الذين باعوا الثورة من زمن وقبضوا الثمن وغدروا بكم   إذا تم تسليم السلطة أوانتخاب رئيس الان سوف يكون من الاخوان او السلفية  وسوف يتم القضاء على الثورة بالاتفاق مع العسكرى وبقرارت حكومية بل قد يكون  الاخون والسلفية هم من وراء هذه الاحداث لكى ينجوا من مواجهة العسكرى ونحن  الخاسرون فى النهاية .*​


*

أمر وااااااااقع

يا سبحان الله كل حاجة بتخدم الجماعة دول !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*الطفلين دول متهمين بالإعتداء عالقوات المسلحه كل واحد فيهم عنده حداشر سنه..أترك لكم التعليق





ناشط على تويتر ومحامى 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*وفاة أحد متهمى أحداث مجلس الوزراء أثناء عرضه على نيابة جنوب القاهرة*
*لقى أحد المتهمين فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء مصرعه داخل محكمة جنوب القاهرة بزينهم بمنطقة السيدة زينب، أثناء عرضه على النيابة للتحقيق معه، بعدما ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية القبض عليه فى أحداث اشتباكات مجلس الوزراء، وقد أصيب بهبوط حاد فى الدورة الدموية، مما أدى إلى حدوث اشتباكات بين محامى المتهمين وحرس المحكمة أمام مكتب المحامى العام.

كانت نيابة حوادث جنوب القاهرة تباشر التحقيق برئاسة المستشار إسماعيل حفيظ مع 164 متهما مقبوضا عليهم بأحداث اشتباكات قصر العينى، وأمام مجلس الوزراء، كما تتواجد قوات وتعزيزات أمنية مشددة وصارمة لتأمين المحكمة من جنود أمن وسيارات أمن مركزى، وذلك لتأمين الحراسة على المتهمين.*


----------



## BITAR (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*قتلت أسماء بنت يزيد تسعة من الروم في معركة اليرموك *

*وبعد الف واربعمائة سنة بيقولوا البنات ايه نزلهم !!! *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*انسحب محامو 164 متهما فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء من تحقيقات النيابة، وطالبوا بوقف التحقيقات لحين الانتهاء من عرض المتهمين على الطب الشرعى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*تقدم المحامى محسن البهنسى المتواجد الآن بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة لحضور التحقيق مع المتهمين الـ 164 الذين ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية القبض عليهم فى أحداث اشتباكات مجلس الوزراء، ومحامى "عمرو محسن" (26 سنة)، الذى توفى أثناء عرضه على النيابة، ببلاغ إلى النائب العام للتحقيق فى وفاة المتظاهر، مشيرا إلى أنه تعرض للتعذيب داخل الحجز حتى الموت.*


----------



## BITAR (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*سبحان الله*
*معجزة*
*جندي فوتوشوب *
*يقذف حجارة فوتوشوب *
*ليصيب*
*متظاهرين اصابات حقيقية *​


----------



## BITAR (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*بدون تعليق*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*البث المباشر لقناة "الجزيرة مباشر" بخصوص أحداث اعتصام مجلس الوزراء بشكل متواصل*


[YOUTUBE]LEfp-MdwS1U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*شهامه الاقباط *
[YOUTUBE]Ew2olZMVhp4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*عمرو موسى: التسجيلات تؤكد استخدام العنف ضد الثوار*
*أكد عمرو موسى، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، أن حرق المجمع العلمى يمثل تدميرا لصفحات لا تعوض من تاريخ مصر وتراثها، وقال على صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"، علينا جميعا استدعاء روح ثورة 25 يناير التى حمت المتحف المصرى، وحافظت على ممتلكات شعبه العامة والخاصة، ويجب محاسبة الذين ارتكبوا هذه الجريمة حساباً رادعاً.

وأضاف موسى أن سقوط العديد من الضحايا والانتهاكات بحق المتظاهرين، والتى تم توثيقها فى تسجيلات تؤكد استخدام العنف، وهو جريمة كبرى يجب أن يعاقب من ارتكبها أشد عقاب، مطالبا أن تجرى التحقيقات فورياً وتعرض نتائجها من جانب المجلس العسكرى على الشعب، وأن تتم محاسبة المسئولين حتى لا تخرج الأمور عن السيطرة بشكل كامل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*ننفرد بنشر أسماء المتظاهرين المحبوسين المنقولين إلى المستشفيات*
*حصل "اليوم السابع" على أسماء 26 مصابا فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء المحبوسين بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة، والذين سيتم نقلهم عبر سيارات الإسعاف خلال ساعات إلى المستشفيات، بعد أن طلبت هيئة الدفاع عرضهم على الطب الشرعى لمعرفة إصابتهم وهم:

طارق محسن المهدى، وأحمد سعيد حسن، ومحسن صلاح محمد، وكريم إبراهيم إبراهيم، وخالد مصطفى حسن، وخالد محمد عبد المنعم، ومحمود أحمد مصطفى، وعماد رضا سيد، وعمرو أحمد فهمى، وعبد السلام محمد رشاد، و محمد محسن حسين، ووليد فكرى صقر، ومحمد موسى مرزوق، و أحمد عز الدين أحمد، ورضا محمد أحمد عبد السلام، ومصطفى طلال أحمد، ومحمد فوزى محمد، ومحمد صالح حسن سعد، وعوض السيد مناع، ورضا مجدى، وأحمد عطية أبو ضيف، وحاتم نصر حسين، وطه روبى حسن، وكريم عبد الحكيم، وسارة على مسعد، ومروة سيد ضيف.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*بان كى مون قلق من الاستخدام "المفرط" للعنف بمصر*
*اتهم الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بان كى مون قوات الأمن المصرية بالاستخدام "المفرط" للعنف بحق المتظاهرين بعد يوم ثالث من المواجهات الدامية فى القاهرة.

وأعرب بان كى مون، وفق المتحدث باسمه مارتن نيسيركى، عن "قلقه الشديد من تصاعد العنف".

وأضاف نيسيركى أن "الأمين العام قلق للغاية إزاء الاستخدام المفرط للقوة من جانب قوات الأمن بحق المتظاهرين، ويدعو الحكومة الانتقالية إلى ضبط النفس واحترام حقوق الإنسان بما فيها الحق فى التظاهر السلمى".

كما شدد على "أهمية إرساء جو من التهدئة لتدعيم العملية الانتخابية فى مصر فى إطار انتقالها نحو الديمقراطية، كما دعا إلى إعادة النظام العام على وجه السرعة".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*استدعاء سيارة إسعاف لنقل الجندى المحتجز بالتحرير لأقرب مستشفى* 

*استدعى مجموعة من المتظاهرين سيارة إسعاف لنقل جندى الأمن المركزى محمد عبد المؤمن الذى احتجزه المتظاهرون داخل زاوية "عباد الرحمن" بشارع محمد محمود إلى أقرب مستشفى لعلاجه من بعض الإصابات التى نتجت من إمساك المتظاهرين به.

من جانب آخر استمرت الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بمدخل شارع الشيخ ريحان، ويتبادل المتظاهرون وقوات الأمن الرشق بالحجارة والمولوتوف وكرات النار، واستعانت قوات الأمن برشاشات المياه وأعيرة صوت لتفريق المتظاهرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*طبيب ميدانى لـ"اليوم السابع": إصابة العشرات فى مواجهات الشيخ ريحان*
*قال الدكتور محمد نزيه، أحد الأطباء بالعيادة المجاورة لكنيسة قصر الدوبارة المقابلة لشارع الشيخ ريحان، فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع" اليوم الاثنين، إن اشتباكات الشيخ ريحان اليوم أسفرت عن إصابة العشرات خلال مواجهات شارع الشيخ ريحان. 

وأشار إلى أن الإصابات تراوحت ما بين كدمات وجروح قطعية، لكنه أعرب أن مستوى هذه الإصابات ليست بالغة الخطورة. 

يأتى هذا فيما تستمر المواجهات بين المتظاهرين بشارع الشيخ ريحان وقوات الأمن المقابلة لهم، ويتم تبادل إلقاء كرات النار بينهما، فيما وتستمر محاولات قوات الأمن لفض اعتصام المتظاهرين باستخدام رشاشات المياه كريهة الرائحة، وهو ما يقابله المتظاهرون بتصعيد مواجهاتهم مع قوات الأمن دون توقف.

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*ممدوح حمزة يحذر "العسكرى" من تكرار سيناريو سوريا وليبيا بمصر*
*حذر الدكتور ممدوح حمزة، الناشط السياسى، المجلس العسكرى من المواجهة أو الاشتباك والعداء مع الشعب، واصفا ذلك بالمصيدة و مخطط شيطانى الذى قد يحرق مصر، ومحذرا من تكرار سيناريو الحرب الأهلية بليبيا وسوريا.

وأشار حمزة ، إلى أن دم الشهداء وتضحياتهم التى بذلوها من أجل أن تنال مصر حريتها، قد أصبح فى خطر نتيجة الخطة المنظمة التى تقودها جهات خارجية لإحداث الوقيعة والانقسام بين الشعب والثوار، وأن هذه القوى تسعى لإفشال الثورة، حتى لا تحقق أهدافها التى فاضت أرواح الشهداء الذكية من أجلها.

جاء ذلك خلال المؤتمر الذى عقد بمكتبة الإسكندرية بمناسبة تأبين الشهيد بهاء السنوسى، الذى كان قد لقى مصرعه برصاصة أطلقت عليه أثناء مشاركته فى مظاهرة سلمية أمام مديرية أمن الإسكندرية بمنطقة سموحة.

وأضاف، أن هناك مخططًا ممنهجًا يقوم على إدارته قوى داخلية وخارجية تسعى لزرع الكراهية والوقيعة بين الثوار وبين الشعب، محذرًا من أن العنف الذى يتم التعامل به مع المتظاهرين سيؤدى إلى نتائج خطيرة، وأن هذا العنف قد انقسم بشأنه الشعب، حيث تراه فئات كثيرة منهم عنفا ووحشية لا يستحقها الذين مهدوا لمصر طريق الحرية، فيما يقوم آخرون بالتصفيق لهذا العنف معتبرين أن المتظاهرين يعطلون الحياة. 

وأشار إلى أن الغرب لا يهمه سقوط مبارك كشخص أو عدة أشخاص من حوله، لكنه يهمه بشكل أساسى استمرار نظام مبارك، الذى كان خادمًا للغرب والولايات المتحدة وإسرائيل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*قوات الأمن تلقى القبض على عدد من المتظاهرين بالتحرير*
*ألقت قوات الأمن، فجر اليوم الاثنين، القبض على العشرات من المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، خلال المواجهات التى دارت بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، والتى أسفرت عن سيطرة الأمن على جميع مداخل ومخارج الميدان، وفرار المتظاهرين إلى الشوارع الجانبية للميدان.

وفى السياق ذاته، قامت قوات الأمن بتكسير بعض الكاميرات الخاصة ببعض المحطات التلفزيونية، كما تستمر حالة من الكر والفر بالشوارع الجانبية لميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*كلينتون: أشعر"بقلق عميق" بسبب العنف فى مصر*
*قالت وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية هيلارى كلينتون أنها تشعر"بقلق عميق" بشأن استمرار العنف في مصر، وأضافت كلينتون في بيان "أشعر بقلق عميق بشأن التقارير المتواصلة عن العنف في مصر، وأحث قوات الأمن المصرية على احترام وحماية الحقوق العالمية لكل المصريين بما فى ذلك حقى التعبير السلمى عن الرأى والتجمع".

ودعت كلينتون السلطات المصرية أيضا إلى محاسبة من ينتهك حقوق المتظاهرين بما فى ذلك قوات الأمن.

وأضافت "على هؤلاء الذين يحتجون أن يفعلوا ذلك سلميا، وأن يمتنعوا عن القيام بأعمال عنف، ومشاعرنا مع عائلات من قتلوا أو جرحوا".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*استشهاد 2 بعد تجدد الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بالتحرير*
*استشهد فجر اليوم، الاثنين، شهيدان جديدان، بعد تجدد الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع عمر مكرم بجوار ميدان التحرير.*



*فيما يستعد متظاهرو التحرير لأداء صلاة الجنازة على أحدهما ويدعى "عادل مؤمن نصار" اُستشهد بعد إصابته برصاصة فى ظهره، فجر اليوم الاثنين، بعد الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين متظاهرى التحرير وقوات الأمن.*
*فى سياق متصل، أكد شهود عيان بالمستشفى الميدانى بميدان التحرير، أن شابا "26 سنة" استشهد، فجر اليوم الاثنين، متأثرا بإصابته بعيار نارى برأسه من الخلف، بعد الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بالقرب من شارع عمر مكرم، وتم نقل جثمانه لمستشفى عمر مكرم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*أدمن صفحة "وزارة التعليم العالى": يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر*


*بعد أحداث مجلس الوزراء، وشارع "قصر العينى"، فوجئ الكثير من زوار الصفحة الرسمية لوزارة التعليم العالى والبحث العلمى، على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى، فيس بوك، بكتابة جملة "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر".

وأوضح أحمد قميحة، أدمن الصفحة، أن ما تمت كتابته، إنما يعبر عن رأيه الشخصى، مثله مثل باقى المصريين، حيث أوضح: "وأنا كأدمن الصفحة الرسمية لوزارة التعليم العالى والبحث العلمى، بقول كده ومش خايف من اللى هيحصل فيا من أى حد؛ سواء من الوزارة أو المجلس العسكرى.. وكمان مرة يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر".

انهالت التعليقات على كلمات قميحة، لتكسر حاجز الـ1500 تعليق، فضلاً عن أكثر من 5 آلاف إعجاب "Like"، وأكثر من 2000 مشاركة ""Share لكلمات قميحة، لنشرها على الفيس بوك.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*ننفرد بنشر التقرير المبدئى للطب الشرعى لـ"شهيد النيابة"*
*كشف التقرير المبدئى للطب الشرعى عن حالة شهيد النيابة عمرو محسن "26 سنة"، الذى تم إلقاء القبض عليه صباح السبت، أثناء أحداث الاشتباكات أمام مجلس الوزراء، أن الشهيد أصيب بنزيف داخلى بالمخ وكدمات وكسر بالأضلع، نتيجة لتعرضه للاعتداء عليه فى أحداث الاشتباكات التى دارت بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع قصر العينى، أدت إلى وفاته، وكان يستوجب علاجه بالمستشفى عقب القبض عليه، بدلا من حجزه داخل المحكمة، مما أدى إلى سوء حالته داخل حجز محكمة جنوب القاهره وتوفى على إثر تلك الإصابات.

كان أعضاء هيئة الدفاع قد تقدموا بطلب رسمى إلى رئيس نيابة جنوب القاهرة، برغبتهم فى نقل جميع المتهمين إلى مستشفيات عامة، على أن يباشر التحقيق معهم من تلك المستشفيات، نظراً لعدم حدوث أى حالات وفاة أخرى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*استقبال 136 مصاباً بالمستشفيات منذ صباح اليوم..
"الصحة": 11 حالة وفاة فى اشتباكات "قصر العينى"*
*أعلن د.عادل العدوى، مساعد وزير الصحة لشئون الطب العلاجى، أن عدد الوفيات فى الأحداث التى اندلعت، يوم الجمعة الماضى، أسفرت عن وفاة 11 شخصاً، وذلك بعد تسجيل حالة وفاة منذ ساعة واحدة بمستشفى قصر العينى.

وأضاف أنه لم يتم إبلاغ الوزارة بحالتى الوفاة اللتين وقعتا فجر اليوم، الاثنين، بعد إصابتهما بطلقات نارية أمام مسجد عمر مكرم، واللتين تم الإعلان عنهما من قبل المستشفى الميدانى بمسجد عمر مكرم، وبذلك لم يدخلا حتى الآن ضمن الحصر الرسمى للوزارة.

وأضاف أن المستشفيات استقبلت صباح اليوم 136 مصاباً، خرج منهم 45 مصاباً، بالإضافة إلى إسعاف 65 بالميدان عن طريق سيارات الإسعاف، وبذلك يرتفع عدد المصابين منذ بدء الأحداث إلى أكثر من 600 مصاب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*المجلس العسكرى يستعرض بالصوت والصورة أحداث مجلس الوزراء *
*بدأ المؤتمر الصحفى الذى يعقده المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بمقر هيئة الاستعلامات بمدينة نصر، حيث يعرض بالصوت والصورة أحداث مجلس الوزراء، وأسباب تطورها، وبدأ اللواء عادل عمارة عضو المجلس فى الشرح تفصيلا لهذه الأحداث وتطوراتها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*"العسكرى": الأحداث بدأت بإهانة معتصمين لضابط جيش والاعتداء عليه*
*تساءل اللواء عادل عمارة، عضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، "كيف يدَّعى المعتصمون أمام مجلس الوزراء سلمية الاعتصام، وهم يمنعون الدكتور كمال الجنزورى من دخول مكتبه بمقر الحكومة لممارسة عمله كرئيس لمجلس الوزراء؟". 

وأوضح "عمارة"، فى مؤتمرٍ صحفى عقده ظهر اليوم، الاثنين، أن أحداث العنف أمام مجلس الوزراء بدأت باعتداء عدد ممن شاركوا فى الاعتصام على ضابط من القوات المسلحة وإهانته والاحتكاك به، وأكد أن أفراد القوات المسلحة المخصصين لتأمين مؤسسات الدولة فى وسط القاهرة دافعوا عن أنفسهم وعن الضابط الذى تم الاحتكاك به. وتابع "هناك بالفعل شاب من المدنيين تعرض لإصابات فى بداية هذه الأحداث، ونحن نعترف ولا نخفى شيئاً، ولكن لابد أن نفهم الظروف التى أدت لهذا.. ونسأل أنفسنا لماذا احتك هؤلاء الشباب بالجيش؟"، معتبراً أن هناك مخططاً يُدار بتنظيم لإحراق مصر والاعتداء على هيبة الدولة. 

وأضاف "إن المتسببين فى هذه الأحداث من المدنيين يريدون تخريب مصالح البلد، ولا يمكن أن يكون من يخرِّب الوطن متظاهر سلمى أو ممن ساهموا فى إنجاح ثورة 25 يناير"، وقال إن من احتكوا بالجيش كسروا كاميرات التسجيل المُعلَّقة على بنايات مجلس الوزراء، ثم السور الحديدى لمجلس الشعب، وبدأوا فى إشعال الحرائق داخله. واستطرد، "رصدنا دخول 300 مدنى لمجلس الشعب، ولو كنا استعملنا القوة معهم لأصبحت الخسائر فادحة".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*عمارة: 300 شخص حاولوا الهجوم على مجلس الشعب*
*قال اللواء عادل عمارة، عضو المجلس العسكرى، إن 300 شخص حاولوا الدخول إلى مجلس الشعب، وتم القبض على 80 منهم، وخلال ساعتين أفرج على 60 شخصاً، بعد تدخل أحد النشطاء من أبناء الثورة، وتبقى 20 شخصاً الذين ارتكبوا جرائم الحرق والتدمير، وبعده أشعلت الشائعات بأن الجيش يقوم بضرب المتظاهرين وتوافدت أعداد كبيرة من ميدان التحرير إلى شارع قصر العينى وقاموا بقذف القوات بالطوب والمولوتوف والقوات المسلحة مازالت تمارس ضبط النفس ولم تستخدم أى أسلحة، عدا أسلحة فض الشغب، فى حين أن المتظاهرين يستخدمون المولوتوف وأنابيب البوتاجاز.

وأضاف عمارة، أنه بعد ذلك تم حرق المبنى العام لهيئة الطرق والكبارى وتم سرقة الأبواب والنوافذ. مضيفا، "ما يؤسفنى كمواطن مصرى وليس عضو مجلس عسكرى، أن أشاهد أحد الأشخاص وهو سعيد ويشير بعلامة النصر وكأنه انتصار على عدو، فى الوقت يظهر فيه جندى وضابط يضحيان بحياتهما من أجل هذا الوطن، فى الوقت الذى تتحدث فيه وسائل الإعلام عن استخدام العنف المفرط".

وتابع عمارة، بعد هذه الأحداث تم تدمير وإسقاط سور مجلس الوزراء، وعادوا لنهب ما تبقى من مبنى هيئة الطرق والكبارى وإحراق الطابقين الثالث والرابع، وفى يوم السبت قمنا بمحاولة بناء موانع ببناء سور، ولكن المتظاهرين قاموا بمنع بنائه بضربنا بالمولوتوف وأنابيب البوتاجاز، وبعد ذلك تم إشعال الحريق بالمجمع العلمى الذى تأسس عام 1798 وبه 2200 مخطوطة نادرة ودورية لا يمكن تعويضها، وهذا المجمع لم يحرق بطريقة عفوية بأن يحرق وبه مخطوطات منذ قرنين ومنها كتاب "وصف مصر"، لاسيما أن هذا المجمع من تراثنا وشرفنا الذى يحمل تاريخ مصر، فمن الذى يحرق أهم تراث فى العالم هل هو مصرى؟.

وأكد عمارة أن يوم السبت كان هناك احتكاك بالجنود بالمنطقة الشمالية بطريق صلاح سالم، وتم رصد بعض الدعوات على الـ"فيس بوك" بالدعوة للتوجه إلى مراكز الكهرباء بشبرا الخيمة والبنك المركزى، ولكن أقول لهم، "إن مصر لن تسقط طالما أن هناك أبطال القوات المسلحة والقضاة والشرفاء فلن تسقط مصر".

وفى يوم الأحد، انتقلت الأحداث بشارع الريحانى ضد قوات الأمن المركزى التى تؤمن وزارة الداخلية ولم يحملوا سوى العصى، فهل كان علينا ترك تدمير مؤسسات الدولة وحرقها؟ فالقانون يسمح لهذه القوات الدفاع عن نفسها وهم يتم ضربهم بالمولوتوف، فى محاولة لحرق المنشآت العامة، فهل نتركها ونقف متفرجين؟.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*تجديد حبس 16 متهما بأحداث "الوزراء" 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيقات*
*قرر قاضى المعارضات بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة، اليوم الاثنين، تجديد حبس 16 متهماً من الذين القت الاجهزة الامنية القبض عليهم فى بداية اشتباكات مجلس الوزراء 15 يوم على ذمة التحقيق.

كانت النيابة أمرت بحبس المتهمين أربعة أيام بعد أن وجهت لهم تهم إتلاف الممتلكات العامة والخاصة وإثارة الشغب وتعطيل المرور والتعدى على أفراد الأمن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*"6 أبريل" ترد على مؤتمر "العسكرى" بفيديوهات للاعتداء على المعتصمين*
*قبل انتهاء مؤتمر المجلس العسكرى، لشرح ملابسات أحداث مجلس الوزراء، عقدت حركة شباب 6 أبريل مؤتمراً مماثلاً، عرضت خلاله لقطات فيديو وشهادات لمعتصمين ومتظاهرين تم الاعتداء عليهم من قبل أفراد الأمن والجيش.

وتضمنت الفيديوهات، التى تم عرضها فى مؤتمر الحركة، مقاطع تكشف سحل الفتايات، واستخدام الرصاص الحى ضد المتظاهرين والمعتصمين فى محيط مجلس الوزراء، على مدار اليومين الماضيين.

وحضرت المؤتمر، غادة كمال، الفتاة التى تم سحلها، وتعرى جسدها، وقالت فى كلمتها، إنه ما كان سيتم الإفراج عنها بعد احتجازها بمقر مجلس الشعب بمرافقة نور أيمن نور، نجل مؤسس حزب الغد أيمن نور، لولا الضغط الإعلامى، الذى لحق بالاعتداء على المعتصمين والمتظاهرين أمام مجلس الوزراء.

من جهته، طالب الشيخ أشرف سعد، ممثل الأزهر فى المؤتمر، بإنشاء هيئة قضائية مستقلة للتحقيق فى وقائع الأحداث وإثبات الحقيقة، والكشف عن الطرف الثالث، الذى وصفه بـ"اللهو الخفى"، الذى يعد المحرك الرئيسى منذ اندلاع أحداث العنف التى وقعت أمام مجلس الوزراء ومحاسبة هذا الطرف. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*"عمارة": لن يتم مصادرة فكر.. وبعض وسائل الإعلام ترغب فى إسقاط الدولة*
*أكد اللواء عادل عمارة، مساعد وزير الدفاع وعضو المجلس العسكرى، أنه لن يتم مصادرة فكر أو قصف قلم، ولن يحاكم صاحب فكر، وأن المجلس العسكرى مستمر فى سياسته نحو حرية الإعلام، لافتاً إلى وجود بعض وسائل الإعلام تقوم بإثارة الفتنة ضد الدولة، بغرض إسقاط الدولة وليس إسقاط نظام، فالنظام السابق سقط، ولن يعود، مؤكداً أن الدولة لم ولن تسقط، ودعا كافة وسائل الإعلام التى تتبع ذلك الأسلوب أن تتقى الله فى مصر، وأن تدرك المخاطر الحقيقية التى تمر بها مصر، قائلا، "نحن فى خطر"، مشيرا إلى أن الجيش لن يصطدم بالشعب كما حدث فى بعض الدول، ولن يتخذ أى إجراء استثنائى، داعياً الجهات المعنية بتفعيل ميثاق الشرف الصحفى والإعلامى وتطبيقه لصالح الوطن.

وأضاف عمارة، أن هناك عناصر تحرض المواطنين ولا تبغى مصالح الوطن، لافتاً إلى أن المجلس العسكرى ليس له أى سيطرة على النائب العام أو السلطات القضائية، لافتاً إلى أن الأجهزة الأمنية والقضائية لها كافة الصلاحيات وهى تمارس دورها بحرية مطلقة وليس عليها أى رقابة، مشيراً إلى أنه بعد ثورة 25 يناير شهدت البلاد سقوطاً أمنياً، ولكن بدأ الأمن يعود مرة أخرى، خاصة بعد تولى الدكتور كمال الجنزورى الحكومة، لأن هناك سياسة واضحة.

وتابع، المسئولية لا تقع على الأمن وحدة بل مسئولية الشعب بأكمله، ويجب رفع الروح المعنوية لرجال الشرطة وعدم محاسبتهم على سياسات سابقة، ومصر ستتحول بإرادة الله إلى دولة يحتذى بها فى العالم أجمع.

ودعا عمارة الشباب بضرورة تشكيل كيان يعبر عن آمالهم وهدفهم والدة والقوات المسلحة على استعداد لتقديم الدعم الكامل لهذا الكيان، لافتا إلى أن التظاهر حق مكفول للجميع بحيث لا يخالف القانون والتعدى على الممتلكات العامة والخاصة، مشيرا إلى أنه يخطئ من يظن أنه ينجح فى الوقيعة بين الشعب والجيش.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*التعرف على إحدى الجثتين المجهولتين بمصلحة الطب الشرعى*
*استلمت أسرة الشهيد محمد مجدى (26 سنة) محاسب، جثمانه، ظهر اليوم الاثنين، من مصلحة الطب الشرعى وذلك وسط صراخ و بكاء من اسرته أمام المشرحة، وسيتم الصلاة عليه بمسجد السيدة عائشة. 

وكان الشهيد ضمن الجثتين المجهولتين منذ يومين اللتين كانتا متواجدتين داخل المصلحة حتى تم التعرف على هويته والتوصل إلى أفراد أسرته، ولا يزال يوجد حتى الآن جثة لشخص لم يتم التوصل إلى هويتها وهى المتواجدة داخل مشرحة زينهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*"العسكرى": لدينا معلومات عن مخطط إعادة حرق مجلس الشعب اليوم*
*أعلن عادل عمارة، مساعد وزير الدفاع وعضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، أن لديه معلومات عن مخطط لإعادة حرق مجلس الشعب مرة أخرى اليوم، وأن هناك مجموعات فى ميدان التحرير شرعت فيه.

وأشار عمارة، خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقد عصر اليوم حول أحداث مجلس الوزراء، أن الموضوع بكافة الحقائق المتاحة قد أحيل إلى النيابة العامة، وسيتم إعلان كافة الحقائق على الشعب، ومنها التجاوزات التى نشرت فى بعض وسائل الإعلام، وأن لديه معلومة صادرة على قناة "سى بى سى" تم وضعها على مكتب النائب العام لبدء التحقيق فيها، وهى خاصة بإعلان حريق المجمع العلمى، قبل أن يصل إليه المتظاهرون وقبل حريقه بالفعل، وهو ما يؤكد وجود مخطط حقيقى لتدمير البلاد، وطالب الإعلاميون الذين أكدوا على نفس المعلومة أن يعلنوا المعلومات التى لديهم لصالح البلاد ليس فى القاعات وإنما فى كافة الوسائل الإعلامية، مشيرا إلى أن من يراهن على مكسب قريب فهو خاسر.

وحول مشهد صورة البنت المصرية التى تم سحلها أمام مجلس الشعب من قوات الجيش، قال إنه سيتم التحقيق فيه، وعلينا أن نسأل عن الظروف التى وقعت فيها، بعيدا عن أنه استخدام مفرط للعنف، وأعلن أسفه كمواطن مصرى وأب لهذه الصورة. وتابع، "بعد التحقيق سيتم إعلان الحقيقة على الشعب".

وحدد عمارة ما سماه بـ"منهجية التعاون" ضد القوات المسلحة والأمن، فجميع الأحداث فى ماسبيرو وشارع محمد محمود بالتحرير ومجلس الوزراء تبدأ جميعها بنفس الشكل بـ"سلمية التظاهر"، ثم ينقل التظاهر السلمى إلى اعتداء على الدولة ومرافقها الحيوية، والاحتكاك المباشر والاستفزاز لأفراد الأمن ثم نشر الشائعات وبدء الحرق والتدمير لأماكن ومؤسسات بعينها.

وأشار عمارة إلى تجهيز وإعداد المتظاهرين لأدوات التخريب وفق آلية محكمة، حيث كانوا يجهزون زجاجات المولوتوف والبنزين ويستخدمون الأطفال الصغار، ويمدونهم بمعدات قتالية أشبه بالجنود، تمهيدا لدخولهم فى حرب مع الجيش، بالإضافة إلى منع سيارات الإطفاء من الوصول إلى مكان الحريق فى وقت احتراق المجمع العلمى، وكانوا يعتدون على سائقى سيارات الإطفاء، ومن الغريب الذى لا يقبله عقل كل من يتكلم عن الاستخدام المفرط للعنف بغرض تشويه صورة مصر والقوات المسلحة وادعاء أنه ليس بهذه الطريقة تدار شئون البلاد.

وتساءل عمارة، هل تدار شئون البلاد بحرق المؤسسات، وبمنع رئيس الوزراء من ممارسة مهامه، هل تدار شئون الأوطان بحرق تاريخ مصر، هل هكذا تدار البلاد؟".

وأضاف أن من الادعاءات التى طرحت أيضا للضغط على القوات المسلحة من يقول إن المعتصمين خرقوا القانون، ولكن كان لا يجب أن تواجههم القوات المسلحة بهذه القوة، وهذا الرأى معيب، فهل يقننون ويضعون منهجية لعدم مواجهة المخالفين للقانون، هل سنأتى بأشخاص من الخارج لينظموا بلدنا؟".

وشدد عمارة على أن مصر لن تعود إلى ما قبل 25 يناير، هل هم يعيدوننا إلى عصر الاستعانة بالبطجية ومدمنى المخدرات وأطفال الشوارع، هل هانت عليهم مصر حتى يضعوا مقدرات الشعب فى يد هؤلاء؟".

وأنهى عمارة كلمته، بأن القوات المسلحة ليس عندها منهجية فى استخدام العنف، قائلا، "ليست هذه طريقتنا، ولم نتربَ على ذلك، ونحن نتعامل بضبط النفس يحسدنا عليه الجميع، ليس من باب الضعف، وإنما من باب إيماننا بأهمية حماية هذا الوطن".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*رفع درجة التأهب فى مجلس الشعب بعد الإعلان عن مخطط لحرقه*
*تم تشديد إجراءات تأمين مجلس الشعب وبدأت الشرطة العسكرية التى تؤمن المجلس فى حالة من الاستنفار، بعد أن أذاع المجلس العسكرى فى مؤتمره الصحفى أنه ورد إليه خبراً عن وجود مخطط لحرق المجلس اليوم.

من ناحية أخرى انصرف الموظفون بالمجلس عقب تلقى هذا الخبر. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*الداخلية تنفى قتل مجند لأحد المتظاهرين واختبائه بمجمع التحرير*
*نفى مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية ماتردد فى أوساط المتواجدين فى ميدان التحرير من شائعات حول قيام قوات الأمن بقتل أحد الأشخاص فجر اليوم الاثنين، واختبائه بداخل مجمع التحرير، وأكد المصدر عدم صحة تلك الشائعات التى لا يقصد بها إلا زيادة مشاعر الفتنة وترويع المواطنين. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*"الصحة": ارتفاع حالات الوفاة فى أحداث "الوزراء" إلى 12*
*أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان، أن عدد حالات الوفاة فى الأحداث التى بدأت يوم الجمعة الماضى، أمام مجلس الوزراء، ارتفع إلى 12 حالة وفاة.

فى الوقت نفسه، بلغ عدد الإصابات 815 مصاباً، تم نقل 530 حالة للمستشفيات، خرج منهم 423 شخصاً بعد تلقيهم العلاج اللازم، فى الوقت الذى تبقى فيه 107 فى عدد من المستشفيات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*انتشار صورة على "الفيس بوك" تبرئ المتظاهرين من إحراق المجمع العلمى*
*تداول نشطاء على شبكة التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، صورة للمجمع العلمى في بداية نشوب الحريق به، وتظهر الصورة عددًا من الأفراد يعتلون سطح مبنى المجمع، وعلق أحد النشطاء تحت الصورة وقال: "المجمع العلمى المصرى وهو يحترق وما زال جنود فوق المبنى يمنعون المتظاهرين من الاقتراب منه.. الرجاء تفسير ما حدث!!".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*أبو إسماعيل: الشعب المصرى بينه وبين العسكرى دماء وأعراض*
*قال الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، إن الشعب المصرى أصبح بينه وبين المجلس العسكرى دماء وأعراض، مشيرا إلى أن أحداث اعتصام مجلس الوزراء الأخيرة ستؤدى إلى خلاف بين الشعب والجيش بشكل عام.

وأضاف أبو إسماعيل فى اللقاء الذى عقده اليوم بجامعة مصر للعلوم التكنولوجيا: "أحداث 19 نوفمبر جعلت هناك دماء بين المجلس العسكرى والشعب المصرى واليوم هناك أعراض، ولا يوجد ما يسع فى رجولة رجل أن يرى صورة المرأة التى تعرت ويظل صامتا"، مشددا على أن خصومة الدماء والأعراض أصبحت تجمع الشعب المصرى فى مواجهة جميع أعضاء المجلس العسكرى فردا فردا، وعلى رأسهم المشير طنطاوى والفريق سامى عنان.

ودعا أبو إسماعيل الطلاب ألا يستمعوا لمن يطالبون بالتهدئة من أجل عجلة الإنتاج، وأضاف: "|لا تستمع إلا من عاشر الظلم لمدة 30 و40 عاما".

وكشف أبو إسماعيل فى حديثه أن التقى وفدا من السفارة الأمريكية أمس وأنهم سأله عن رؤيته فى سد العجز بالموازنة وحل أزمات مصر الاقتصادية، مشيرا إلى أنه ذكر 10 مشاريع اقتصادية كبرى كفيلة بتحقيق الاكتفاء الذاتى لمصر.

واعتبر أبو إسماعيل أن المؤهل الوحيد الذى استند إليه البرادعى فى موجهة نظام مبارك هو الحماية الدولية، وقال الكلام ليس هجوما ولا مدحا فى البرادعى لكن الشىء الذى جعله المرشح الوحيد للرئاسة قبل سقوط مبارك هو أن النخبة السياسية كانت تخشى المواجهة، وترى أن أى شخص سيقف أمام مبارك سيتعرض لمصير أيمن نور، بينما يختلف الأمر بالنسبة للبرادعى وذلك للحماية الدولية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*24 منظمة حقوقية تدين قمع المعتصمين أمام مجلس الوزراء*
*أعربت 24 منظمة حقوقية فى بيان لها اليوم عن إدانتها ورفضها الكامل لكل أشكال القمع التى تعرض لها المعتصمون أمام مجلس الوزراء، لافتة إلى أن ما حدث يؤكد استمرار نفس السياسات القمعية، ومنها استهداف النساء، ووصل الأمر إلى هتك عرضهن من أجل كسر إرادتهن وإضعاف قدرتهن على المقاومة. 

وطالبت المنظمات فى بيانها والذى حصل "اليوم السابع" على نسخة منه، بوقف جميع أشكال العنف التى ترتكب ضد المعتصمين، وإجراء تحقيق عادل وفورى من قبل هيئة قضائية مستقلة، واتخاذ جميع الإجراءات اللازمة ضد كل من تثبت إدانته فى ارتكاب هذه الجرائم ومحاسبته.
كما أكدت المنظمات الموقعة على أن هذه الممارسات القمعية لا تثنى الثوار ( رجال ونساء) عن المضى قدما واستمرا ر النضال من أجل تحقيق مطالب الثورة " الحرية و الكرامة والعدالة الاجتماعية". 
ومن بين المنظمات الموقعة على البيان، تحالف المنظمات النسوية، وائتلاف سيداو مصر والجمعية المصرية للنهوض بالمشاركة المجتمعية والمبادرة المصرية للحقوق الشخصية، والمكتب العربى للقانون.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*حمزاوى وإسحاق والصاوى يعتصمون أمام دار القضاء العالى*
*اتجه عدد من نواب مجلس الشعب المنتخبين وبعض رموز القوى السياسية، منهم عمرو حمزاوى وحاتم عزام وزياد العليمى وجورج إسحاق والمستشار زكريا عبد العزيز وشهير إسحاق ومجدى قرقر والفنانة تيسير فهمى وعبد المنعم الصاوى ووحيد عبد المجيد، إلى دار القضاء العالى للدخول فى اعتصام سياسى مفتوح، لحين تحقيق مطالبهم المتمثلة فى تشكيل لجنة تحقيق قضائية خاصة تفوض فى مباشرة التحقيق مع الأمنيين والعسكريين المتسببين فيما تشهده البلاد من أحداث والاعتداء على أبناء الوطن الشرفاء، والتسبب فى تعميق الأزمة بين المجلس العسكرى والشعب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*مسيرة من ميدان التحرير للقضاء العالى تنديدا بسحل المتظاهرين *
*وصلت مسيرة من مئات المتظاهرين إلى دار القضاء العالى مساء اليوم الاثنين، للتنديد بالعنف ضد السيدات.

ورفع المتظاهرون بعض الصور التى تناقلتها بعض وسائل الإعلام والتى تظهر اعتداء قوات الجيش على المتظاهرات، بالإضافة إلى لافتات مكتوب عليها "النكسة مش 67 النكسة ناس سامعة وشايفه وساكتين" ، "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر مصر دولة مش معسكر".

يأتى هذا فيما يشهد شارع دار القضاء ارتباكا فى الحالة المرورية وتجمعا للمارة أمام دار القضاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*المتظاهرون يحطمون جزءا من "الجدار الخرسانى" بشارع الشيخ ريحان*
*تمكنت مجموعة من المتظاهرين من تحطيم بعض الكتل الخرسانية فى الحائط الذى أقامه الجيش بشارع الشيخ ريحان، وذلك عن طريق استخدام "العتلة الحديدية" وجارى الآن محاولات هدم الجدار بالكامل. 

وفى السياق ذاته، اعتلى عدد من المتظاهرين أعلى المجمع العلمى بعد نزول جنود الجيش من فوقه وقام آخرون بالصعود على الحائط الخرسانى بشارع الشيخ ريحان وإلقاء الحجارة على قوات الأمن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*مسيرات تجوب شوارع وسط القاهرة ضد المجلس العسكرى*
*انطلقت مسيرات بعدد من شوارع وسط القاهرة، متجهة إلى ميدان التحرير وهى تهتف ضد المجلس العسكرى وتدين استخدامه العنف المفرط ضد المتظاهرين، مطالبين بمحاكمة قيادات الشرطة العسكرية والمسئولين عن سفك وإهدار دماء الثوار.

ردد المتظاهرون هتافات منها" يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر " و"الشعب يريد إعدام المشير"و"اصحوا اصحوا إحنا أبطال 25 " كما شن المتظاهرون هجوما على سياسات الجيش ووحشيته فى التعامل مع الفتيات مرددين "بنت مصر متتعراش".

ورفض المتظاهرون تصريحات اللواء عادل عمارة عضو المجلس العسكرى فى المؤتمر الذى عقد اليوم ،مؤكدين أن المتظاهرين ليسوا بلطجية ورددوا " الشيخ عماد عفت والأطباء الذين قتلوا ليسوا بلطجية".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*مفوضة حقوق الإنسان تدعو لمحاكمة المتورطين فى أحداث "الوزراء"*
*دعت أكبر مسئولة حقوقية بالأمم المتحدة اليوم، الاثنين، لاعتقال ومحاكمة عناصر القوات المسلحة المتورطة فى الحملة القمعية العنيفة التى استهدفت المتظاهرين فى شارع قصر العينى بوسط القاهرة، وخلفت أربعة عشر قتيلا ومئات المصابين.

ووصفت "نافى بيلاى" الصور الفوتوغرافية للمحتجين فى ميدان التحرير وهم يضربون على رؤوسهم وأجسادهم بهراوات بعد أن توقفوا عن المقاومة بفترة كبيرة، بأنها صور "صادمة للغاية".

وقالت بيلاى مفوضة الأمم المتحدة السامية لشئون حقوق الإنسان اليوم الاثنين، "إن ما يحدث يمثل تهديدا لحياة البشر وأعمالا غير إنسانية لا يمكن بأى حال من الأحوال تبريرها بذريعة استعادة الأمن أو السيطرة على الحشود".

وأضافت: "يجب أن تتم حملة اعتقالات وملاحقات قضائية"، مكررة مطالبتها بإجراء تحقيق كامل فى كل أعمال القتل والتعذيب والاستخدام المفرط للقوة فى مصر خلال الأشهر الأخيرة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*القوى السياسية وأعضاء البرلمان ينقلون اعتصامهم لنقابة الصحفيين*
*نقل رموز القوى السياسية وأعضاء مجلس الشعب اعتصامهم الذى بدأوه ظهر اليوم، أمام دار القضاء العالى إلى مقر نقابة الصحفيين مساء اليوم، الاثنين، معلنين الدخول فى اعتصام مفتوح، للمطالبة بوقف العنف ضد المتظاهرين السلميين، والإفراج عن المحتجزين فى السجون بدون سند قانونى، والتحقيق فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء وشارع القصر العينى من خلال لجنة قضائية مستقلة وحملوا المجلس العسكرى المسئولية القانونية والسياسية عن هذه الأحداث.

وكان كل من الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى، الدكتور وحيد عبد المجيد، المهندس محمد عبد المنعم الصاوى، والدكتور أيمن نور، والمستشار زكريا عبد العزيز، ومعاذ عبد الكريم، والفنانة تيسير فهمى، وحاتم عزام، وآخرين نظموا مؤتمر صحفى اليوم بشأن أحداث مجلس الوزراء، وتقدموا ببلاغ للنائب العام للتحقيق فى الأحداث ومحاسبة المسئولين عنها ثم توجهوا لدار القضاء العالى للاعتصام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*مسيرة "القضاء العالى" تصل التحرير ومواصلة هدم جدار "الشيخ ريحان"*
*وصلت مسيرة ضمت عشرات المتظاهرين إلى ميدان التحرير مساء اليوم الاثنين قادمة من أمام دار القضاء العالى مرورا بشارع طلعت حرب، للتنديد بأعمال العنف التى شهدها شارع مجلس الوزراء، وهتف المتظاهرون ضد المجلس العسكرى "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر" و"الشعب يريد إسقاط المشير".

على صعيد آخر استمرت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع الشيخ ريحان، فيما يواصل العشرات من متظاهرى التحرير محاولة هدم بقية الجدار العازل فى شارع الشيخ ريحان، كما يواصلون إلقاء الحجارة وإطلاق الألعاب النارية على قوات الجيش والأمن المرابطة خلف الجدار والتى تبادلهم إلقاء الحجارة. *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *القوى السياسية وأعضاء البرلمان ينقلون اعتصامهم لنقابة الصحفيين*
> *وكان كل من الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى، الدكتور وحيد عبد المجيد، المهندس محمد عبد المنعم الصاوى، والدكتور أيمن نور، والمستشار زكريا عبد العزيز، ومعاذ عبد الكريم، والفنانة تيسير فهمى، وحاتم عزام، وآخرين نظموا مؤتمر صحفى اليوم بشأن أحداث مجلس الوزراء، وتقدموا ببلاغ للنائب العام للتحقيق فى الأحداث ومحاسبة المسئولين عنها ثم توجهوا لدار القضاء العالى للاعتصام.*


*أتسائل وأين الأخوان ؟؟؟؟؟*
*أين السلفيين المهتمون بالخمور والمايوهات والسياحة ؟؟*
*لماذا لم يعترض هؤلاء وقد أصبحوا يمثلون شريحة كبيرة من المجتمع المصرى بحكم الأنتخابات الأخيرة ؟؟*
*ألا يفهم الناس الآن أن الصفقة تمت بين هؤلاء وهؤلاء ؟؟؟*

*حتى جريدة الأخوان لم تعلق على أى خبر ولم تندد ولم تعترض*

*فماذا ياترى ؟؟*
*غطينا راسك يامرة*
*عورة ما تبان*
*تعوزى أية ؟*
*تنزلى الميدان ؟*
*أنزلى*
*وإن شلحك واحد جبان*
*أو عسكرى*
*فى الصدر حط جزمته*
*مانعرفوش *
*ولا شفنهاوش*
*اياك تقول ده مفترى*
*خيره علينا بالكتير*
*القُبة والكرسى الكبير*
*خيره علينا العسكرى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]nwnT5TafdqM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*أين السلفيين الذين كادوا يحرقون مصر من أجل أكذوبة "أختى كامليا" .... هل عورة أختهم غادة من المباح كشفها إسلاميا *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*مظاهرات بالعباسية ..... تقول جيش مصر حبيب الله كما قال فى كتابه *


----------



## BITAR (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلفيين يحتفلون بالصناديق
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلفيون والاخوان يحترمون وعدهم لمن وعدهم ووفى !!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*سلفى فى مظاهرات العباسية على الجزيرة مباشر: احنا مش عايزيين ديمقراطية ... أحنا عايزين أحكام عرفية
مع سيل للشتائم لمتظاهرى التحرير ولليبراليين
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEfp-MdwS1U&feature=player_embedded*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*النيابة: متهم بأحداث "الوزراء" اعترف بتلقيه أموالاً من مرشح مجلس شعب*
*قال المستشار عادل السعيد، النائب العام المساعد المتحدث الرسمى للنيابة العامة، إن التحقيقات التى تجريها النيابة العامة فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء كشفت اعتراف أحد المتهمين عن تلقيه أموالاً ووجبات من أحد المرشحين فى انتخابات مجلس الشعب عبر وسيط مقابل التواجد وسط المتظاهرين والقيام بأعمال الحرق والتخريب.

وأضاف السعيد، "أن التحقيقات جارية حتى – كتابة هذه السطور - بشأن هذه الاعترافات، وقال إن الكشف عنها حالياً لا يفيد التحقيقات التى مازالت جارية حتى هذه اللحظة، وأنه تم إخطار الجهات المختصة لعمل تحرياتها بخصوص تلك الاعترافات.

وقال السعيد، إن النيابة تحقق الآن مع 35 متهما جديداً فى الأحداث ولم يصدر قرار بشأنهم حتى هذه اللحظة، بخلاف 186 متهماً آخرين تم حبس 123 منهماً.

وعن نقل التحقيقات من النيابة العامة إلى قضاة وزارة العدل، أوضح السعيد، أنه سيتم الانتهاء من التحقيقات التى تباشرها التحقيقات الآن ثم يسلم ملف التحقيقات إلى قضاة التحقيق الثلاثاء أو غد على أقصى تقدير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*إلقاء القبض على اثنين من حزب التجمع فى أحداث شارع مجلس الوزراء *
*قال كريم كرم، أمين التثقيف بأمانة القاهرة بحزب التجمع، إن قوات الأمن ألقت القبض على عضوين بالحزب مساء الخميس الماضى، وتم اتهامهما فى الأحداث التى شهدها شارع مجلس الوزراء.

وأوضح كرم، فى تصريح لليوم السابع، أنه أثناء مرور كل من رءوف خطاب حسين، عضو اللجنة المركزية بالحزب، وأسامة بدرة عضو المجلس، فى شارع الفلكى مساء الخميس الماضى، حاولا التدخل لمنع اعتداء قوات الأمن على قاصر، الأمر الذى أسفر عن الاعتداء على خطاب، مما أدى إلى إصابته بجرح قطعى فى الدماغ وكسر أنفه.

وأَضاف كرم، ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على عضوى التجمع وتم عرضهما على نيابة زينهم، ووجهت إليهما اتهامات بتخريب الممتلكات العامة والاعتداء على قوات الأمن، على إثر الأحداث التى شهدها شارع المجلس الوزراء.

كما أوضح كرم، أن رءوف يعمل مهندساً استشارياً ويبلغ من العمر 65 عاماً مصاباً بمرض القلب، قائلاً "إن أسامة الذى يبلغ من العمر (43 عاماً) بدأ إضراباً عن الطعام اليوم الاثنين، احتجاجاً على حبسهم 15 يوماً فى قسم الظاهر على ذمة التحقيقات مع اكتفاء النيابة بالتحقيق الشكلى معهم، مشيراً إلى أن رءوف خطاب سيبدأ غداً الثلاثاء هو الآخر إضراباً عن الطعام احتجاجاً على ما تم معهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*لندن: المواجهات التى تشهدها مصر غير مقبولة *
*اعتبر وزير الخارجية البريطانى وليام هيج، الاثنين، أن المواجهات التى تشهدها القاهرة بين قوات الأمن ومتظاهرين "غير مقبولة"، مؤكداً أنها "تناقض" العملية الديمقراطية الجارية فى هذا البلد منذ أشهر عدة.

وأعرب الوزير البريطانى عن قلقه "العميق من المواجهات فى وسط القاهرة"، معتبرًا أن "إستراتيجية العنف التى تنتهجها قوات الأمن غير مقبولة شأنها شأن أعمال العنف التى يرتكبها بعض المتظاهرين، أنها تناقض العملية الديمقراطية التى التزمت بها مصر".

وأضاف فى بيان، أن "أمام مصر فرصة لبناء مستقبل أفضل على قاعدة مشاركة ديمقراطية وأحيى سير الانتخابات فى هدوء، ومن الضرورى عدم تعريض العملية السياسية إلى الخطر".

ومنذ الجمعة قتل 12 شخصاً وجرح المئات فى القاهرة فى صدامات بين قوات الأمن ومتظاهرين مناهضين للجيش، وتبادل الطرفان اتهامات بارتكاب أعمال عنف وتخريب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*كلينتون تعتبر العنف ضد النساء "وصمة عار"*
*اعتبرت وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية هيلارى كلينتون، مساء أمس، الاثنين، أن العنف ضد النساء خلال المظاهرات فى مصر لا يليق بالثورة ويشكل "وصمة عار على الدولة".

وقالت، إن النساء "مستهدفات بشكل خاص من قبل قوات الأمن والمتطرفين"، مضيفة أن "المتظاهرات تعرضن للضرب وللممارسات المروعة".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*متظاهرون يلقون "مولوتوف" على قوات الأمن بمدخل الشيخ ريحان*
*تجددت الاشتباكات بين بعض المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بمدخل شارع الشيخ ريحان الملاصق للمجمع العلمى القريب من ميدان التحرير، بعد اعتلاء العشرات من المتظاهرين للحاجز الأسمنتى، الذى أقبلت قوات الأمن على بنائه صباح الاثنين، لتفادى الاشتباكات بينها وبين المتظاهرين.

وقد أقدم بعض المتظاهرين على إلقاء عدد من زجاجات "مولوتوف" خلف الحاجز الأسمنتى، فيما امتنعت قوات الأمن من الرد على المتظاهرين.

وتسود الآن حالة ترقب من قبل المتظاهرين حول رد قوات الأمن عليهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*طالبوا برحيل المجلس العسكرى..
العشرات يتظاهرون أمام "الصحفيين" ويدخلون فى اعتصام مفتوح*
*تجمهر العشرات من النشطاء السياسيين أمام نقابة الصحفيين، مساء الاثنين، للمطالبة بإسقاط حكم العسكر وتسليم المجلس العسكرى السلطة لجهة مدنية، منددين بالعنف واستخدام القوة ضد المتظاهرين وانتهاكات الجيش والشرطة ضد الثوار، وأعلنوا الدخول فى اعتصام مفتوح أمام مقر النقابة.

وانضم إلى المتظاهرين عدد كبير من الصحفيين منهم على السيسى مدير تحرير جريدة المصرى اليوم، وعدد من المؤلفين والمخرجين السينمائيين ويتوافد عدد من الشباب حاليا للانضمام إليهم، مرددين "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر".

وطالب المتظاهرون بالوقف الفورى للعنف ضد المتظاهرين بشارع القصر العينى وميدان التحرير والتحقيق الفورى مع المتسببين فى الأحداث وسحل المتظاهرين أمام قضاة تحقيق مستقلين، والإفراج الفورى عن المعتقلين والمسجونين فى هذه الأحداث وما سبقها.

الجدير بالذكر أن عددا من أعضاء مجلس الشعب وبعض رموز القوى السياسية بمختلف اتجاهاتها يعتصمون الآن فى نقابة الصحفيين، بعد أن اعتصموا طوال اليوم أمس أمام دار القضاء العالى، احتجاجا على الأحداث الدامية أمام مجلس الوزراء وبشارع مجلس الشعب، وللمطالبة بوقف نزيف الدم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*مؤيدو "العسكرى" يفضون تظاهرهم أمام دار القضاء*
*انصرف مساء الاثنين، مؤيدو المجلس العسكرى من أمام دار القضاء العالى لإنهاء تظاهرهم فى مسيرة متجهة إلى شارع رمسيس وبلغ عددهم نحو 50 فرداً، ورددوا هتافات "شرطة شعب جيش خلى الشعب يعيش".

كما رددوا هتافات ضد الدكتور محمد البرادعى المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، كما انتقلت معهم كاميرا التليفزيون المصرى من أمام دار القضاء العالى حتى ميدان رمسيس.

يذكر أن مؤيدى المجلس العسكرى قاموا بالتظاهر أمام دار القضاء العالى على مدار أكثر ثلاث ساعات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*إصابة العشرات خلال اشتباكات بين متظاهرين والأمن بشارع الشيخ ريحان*
*أصيب العشرات خلال المواجهات التى وقعت بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، عقب محاولات المتظاهرين هدم الجدار الأسمنتى الذى أقدمت قوات الأمن على بنائه بمدخل شارع الشيخ ريحان.

وقالت الدكتورة رشا سالم، طبيبة بمستشفى قصر العينى والموجودة حاليا بالمستشفى الميدانى بمسجد عمر مكرم، إن عدد الإصابات التى تلقتها المستشفى خلال الساعة الأخيرة نحو 20 حالة، منها حالة خطيرة مصابة بكسر فى العمود الفقرى لشخص اسمه "عمرو فتحى" فى العقد الثالث من عمره.

وأضاف الدكتور طارق سالم، الطبيب الميدانى بمستشفى مسجد عمر مكرم الميدانى، أن عربات الإسعاف تمتنع عن الحضور للعيادة، وهو ما يشير إلى استيائهم، مطالبا سيارات الإسعاف بسرعة التجاوب معهم لإنقاذ الحالات المصابة.
وأشار الأطباء إلى أن حالات الإصابة التى تلقاها المستشفى الميدانى مصابة بجروح قطعية وكسور بالعظام.

فى سياق متصل تبين لـ"اليوم السابع" أن سبب عدم حضور عربات الإسعاف إلى المستشفى الميدانى، أنه تم اعتراضها من قبل بعض الموجودين بالميدان، حيث أشار أحمد سمير "مسعف" إلى أنه تم إحضار عدد من عربات الإسعاف، ولكن تم اعتراضها من قبل البعض، وفى الطريق لإحضار عربات أخرى.

وتتواصل الآن الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع الشيخ ريحان بتبادل التراشق بالحجارة ومحاولة المتظاهرين المستمرة لاستكمال هدم الحاجز الخرسانى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*باريس تطلب تحقيقاً شاملاً فى حريق المجمع العلمى*
*طلبت فرنسا الاثنين من السلطات المصرية إجراء "تحقيق شامل وشفاف حول دوافع ومسئوليات" الخراب الذى لحق بالمجمع العلمى المصرى خلال إخماد حريق الأسبوع الماضى.

وقال المتحدث باسم الخارجية الفرنسية برنار فاليرو خلال تصريح صحفى، إن هذا الخراب الذى حصل على هامش مواجهات بين متظاهرين وقوات الأمن "مأساة للثقافة العالمية ويظهر، فيما لو كان هناك من حاجة لذلك، المخاطر الكبيرة التى تهدد التراث الإنسانى الذى تحتضنه مصر".

وأضاف، "من الضرورى والملح أن تتخذ السلطات المصرية كل الإجراءات اللازمة لحماية هذا التراث التاريخى الاستثنائى والمحافظة عليه".

وتابع المتحدث، أن "هذه الكارثة الثقافية تضاف إلى المأساة المتمثلة بالوفيات الناتجة عن مواجهات الأيام الأخيرة، ما يدفعنا إلى الطلب بإلحاح من السلطات المصرية تسهيل عودة الحوار بأسرع وقت وتوفير الظروف الطبيعية لممارسة حرية التعبير والتظاهر السلمى".

وأوضح فاليرو، أن فرنسا مستعدة لدرس أى طلب دعم من الحكومة المصرية لإعادة تأهيل المجمع العلمى المصرى.

من جانبه، أبدى وزير الثقافة الفرنسى الاثنين فريديريك ميتران "حزنه" لحريق المجمع المصرى وهو مبنى "يشكل جزءاً من الذاكرة الحية لمصر" و"يجسد الصلات الثقافية القوية جدا بين هذا البلد وفرنسا".

وأعرب ميتران فى بيان عن "حزنه الكبير لخسارة جزء كبير من وثائق الأرشيف والأعمال التاريخية ذات قيمة تراثية لا يمكن تقديرها" نتيجة هذا الحريق.

وأعلن أن وزارة الثقافة بالتعاون مع وزارة الخارجية "مستعدة لتجنيد طاقاتها فى المكتبة الوطنية الفرنسية" التى سبق أن ساعدت معهد الآداب العربية فى تونس بعد حريق فى يناير 2010.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*متظاهرون يهدمون جزءاً من جدارالشيخ ريحان واشتباكات متقطعة مع الأمن*
*تحول التراشق الدائر بشارع الشيخ ريحان بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين من خلف الجدار الأسمنتى العازل، التى أنشأته قوات الأمن أمس، إلى اشتباكات مباشرة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، وذلك بعد أن استطاع بعض المتظاهرين هدم جزء من الجدار، وأمنوا طريق للدخول والخروج منه بسلاسة.

من ناحية أخرى، يسود هدوء حذر ميدان التحرير، والذى تجمع به بضع مئات من المتظاهرين، ولكن دون أى فعاليات، مكتفيين بالنقاش والاختلاف حول تطورات الأمور الجارية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*الأمن يسيطر على صينية ميدان التحرير ويطلق أعيرة خرطوش فى الهواء* 
*فوجئ متظاهرو شارع الشيخ ريحان أثناء اشتباكهم مع قوات الأمن بعد هدم جزء من الجدار الأسمنتى بهجوم قوات من الأمن المركزى من خلفهم، قادمين من ناحية شارع عمر مكرم القريب من السفارة الأمريكية، وفور رؤية المتظاهرين لقوات الأمن حاولوا الهرب من مكان الاشتباك بعد تخوفهم من محاصرتهم.

واستغلت القوات المتواجدة بشارع الشيخ ريحان انسحاب المتظاهرين، وقامت بالتقدم إلى مدخل شارع قصر العينى حتى بداية شارع محمد محمود، ودارت اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، أسفرت عن تقدم قوات الأمن حتى صينية ميدان التحرير، كما أطلقت قوات الأمن عدداً من الرصاص الخرطوش فى الهواء فى محاولة منها للسيطرة على الميدان من جديد.

فى ذات السياق، أضرمت قوات الأمن النيران فى الخيمة الوحيدة بالميدان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*عز الدين: 10 ملايين جنيه تكلفة ترميم مبنى "النقل" المحترق*
*أكد المهندس محمود عز الدين رئيس هيئة الطرق والكبارى، أنه سيتم اليوم، الثلاثاء، سحب عينات من الأعمدة الخراسانية الخاصة بمبنى وزارة النقل الكائن بشار قصر العينى، لمعرفة مدى صلاحية المبنى للترميم من عدمه، لافتاً إلى أنه سيتم إرسال العينات لمعامل كلية الهندسة بجامعة القاهرة لتحليلها، متوقعاً صلاحية المبنى للترميم، وأن التكلفة نحو 10 ملايين جنيه، تشمل 5 ملايين جنيه للإنشاءات، وباقى المبلغ لإعادته إلى حالته قبل الاحتراق.

وأضاف عز الدين، الذى يرأس اللجنة الوزارية التى شكلها الدكتور جلال سعيد وزير النقل لفحص المبنى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن اللجنة سترفع تقريراً مبدئياً عن خسائر المبنى المحترق أثناء أحداث مجلس الوزراء إلى وزير النقل خلال أسبوع، على أن يرفع تقرير نهائى فى غضون أسبوعين، يشمل تحديد خسائر المبني وصلاحياته للترميم من عدمه، وتكلفة الترميم فى حالة إذا كانت الأعمدة الخراسانية تسمح بذلك، وكذلك تكلفة باقى الأعمال الإنشائية والمكاتب التى احترقت.

وأوضح عز الدين، أنه عقد اجتماعاً مع اللجنة الوزارية فى السادسة من مساء الاثنين تم مناقشة كافة الاحتمالات الخاصة بالمبنى، كما تم إلقاء نظرة مبدئية على أجزاء المبنى المحترق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*المستشفى الميدانى: وفاة متظاهر جديد باشتباكات التحرير فجر اليوم*
*انسحبت قوات الأمن المركزى من ميدان التحرير فى حوالى الساعة السادسة من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، بعد مواجهات دامت قرابة الثلاث ساعات أطلقت قوات الأمن خلالها طلاقات الخرطوش والرصاص الحى.

وأكد المستشفى الميدانى بالتحرير استشهاد طالب بكلية الهندسة عين شمس، تم نقله إلى مستشفى الهلال الأحمر والذى أصيب بإحدى الرصاصات التى اخترقت أحد جانبيه، كما ترددت أنباء عن استشهاد شاب يدعو حسن مصطفى طالب جامعى فى العشرينيات من عمره والذى تم نقله إلى أحد المستشفيات وإبلاغ أهله من خلال المعلومات التى توصل إليها المتظاهرون من خلال الأوراق التى كان يحملها.

كما أصيب طفل يدعى إسلام يبلغ من العمر 12 سنة، والذى أصيب برصاصة بالصدر، وتم نقله إلى مستشفى قصر العينى، وأكدت الدكتورة راشا كامل بالعيادة الميدانى بعمر مكرم أنه تم نقل عدد من المصابين بالطلاقات النارية إلى مستشفيات قصر العينى والهلال الأحمر لتقديم الإسعافات اللازمة لهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*عودة حركة السيارات للتحرير بعد ساعتين من قيام المتظاهرين بإغلاقه*
*عادت حركة السيارات إلى ميدان التحرير منذ قليل، عقب ساعتين من قيام المتظاهرين بإغلاقه أمام حركة السياراتن بعد تجدد الاشتباكات بينهم وبين قوات الأمن فجر اليوم، حيث قام المتظاهرون بالسيطرة على الميدان بعد حالة من الكر والفر بينهم وبين قوات الجيش والشرطة؛ حيث سبق لقوات الأمن أن أحكمت سيطرتها بشكل جزئى على الميدان فجر اليوم، بعد أن أجبرت المتظاهرين خلال الاشتباكات على التراجع باتجاه المتحف المصرى وميدان طلعت حرب، قبل أن تتراجع مرة أخرى إلى مواقعها خلف الجدار الأسمنتى بشارعى الشيخ ريحان وقصر العينى.

وكان المتظاهرون قاموا صباح اليوم بإغلاق ميدان التحرير أمام حركة سير السيارات؛ حيث قاموا بوضع حواجز حديدية صغيرة على مدخل الميدان أمام المتحف المصرى، بينما انتشر العشرات منهم عند بقية المداخل بشارع قصر النيل وأمام الجامعة العربية لتحويل حركة سير السيارات إلى خارج الميدان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*الأربعاء.. 3 نقابات مهنية تبحث ترميم "المجمع العلمى" *
*يلتقى 3 من رؤساء نقابات العلميين والمهندسين والأطباء الأربعاء المقبل، لبحث تشكيل لجنة ثلاثية مشتركة لصياغة استراتيجية لإعادة إحياء مبنى المجمع العلمى المحترق فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء.

وقال الدكتور محمد فهمى طلبة، نقيب العلميين فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن حرق المجمع العلمى عمل تخريبى منظم تم التخطيط له بدقة عالية وتابع قائلاً: الحدث غير متوقع على الإطلاق، مشيراً إلى وجود قوى خفية تسعى إلى تدمير موروث مصر الحضارى والثقافى.

وكشف نقيب العلميين عن احتراق مجموعة من الدوريات والمخطوطات والكتب والخرائط النادر وجودها فى العالم، لافتاً إلى احتوائها على معلومات تاريخية عن مصر لا توجد فى أى مكان فى العالم، وكشف أيضاً عن احتراق 75% من هذه المخطوطات، مشيراً إلى أن 25% يحتاج إلى ترميم، مؤكداً أن 26% فقط من الوثائق لها صور إلكترونية.

من جهته أكد الدكتور ماجد خلوصى، نقيب المهندسين، أن النقابة بصدد تشكيل لجنة فنية من المهندسين ذوى الخبرات لعمل مسح للمبنى وتقدير حجم الخسائر والتلفيات من جراء الحريق، على أن يتم وضع تصور لعمليات ترميمه وتأمينه ضد الحريق بالوسائل الحديثة.

وأشار الدكتور خيرى عبد الدايم، نقيب الأطباء، إلى ضرورة اتحاد جميع النقابات المهنية لوضع تصورات لحل المشاكل والقضايا المجتمعية فى المجالات المختلفة، وفى مقدمتها مجالا الصحة والتعليم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*عودة التراشق بالحجارة بين المتظاهرين والأمن "بالشيخ ريحان" *
*شهد شارع الشيخ ريحان بوسط القاهرة تراشقا بالحجارة بين بعض الصبية وخمسة جنود من قوات الأمن المركزى المتمركزة خلف الجدار الأسمنتى الموجود ببداية الشارع.

وقام المتظاهرون بإنزال الصبية من أعلى الجدار والتنبيه عليهم بعدم رشق قوات الأمن بالحجارة، وفى الوقت ذاته اعتلى ثلاثة من المتظاهرين الجدار وأكدوا لقوات الأمن وقف رشقهم بالحجارة من جانب الصبية للسيطرة على الموقف.

وعادت حالة الهدوء مرة أخرى إلى منطقة تقاطع شارعى الشيخ ريحان والقصر العينى بعد أن كان بعض الصبية قد رفضوا الانصياع لتوجيهات المتظاهرين قبل أن يتم إخراجهم من المنطقة. 

من جهة أخرى، رفض المتظاهرون قيام رجال النظافة بتنظيف الميدان وإزالة الحجارة المنتشرة به من مخلفات الاشتباكات العنيفة التى وقعت بينهم وبين قوات الجيش فجر اليوم.

وقام المتظاهرون بطرد سيارات وعمال النظافة من الميدان، معللين ذلك بوجود فوارغ لطلقات الرصاص بين القمامة والأحجار الموجودة بالميدان، وأنهم يقومون بجمعها حاليا للتأكيد على قيام قوات الأمن والجيش بإطلاق الرصاص الحى والخرطوش عليهم خلال الاشتباكات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*"الصحة": لا توجد وفيات جديدة بالتحرير وسيارات الإسعاف عادت للميدان*
*أكد الدكتور محمد سلطان رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أنه لا توجد أى حالات وفاة جديدة بين المتظاهرين أمام مجلس الوزراء، نافيا ما تردد صباح اليوم، عن وقوع حالتين وفاة بالمستشفى الميدانى، لافتا إلى أنه ذهب بنفسه للمستشفى الميدانى للتأكد من ذلك.

وأوضح أن الوضع أصبح هادئا قائلا: إن سيارات الإسعاف لم تنقل أمس سوى 4 مصابين، وأشار إلى أنه توجه أيضا إلى مستشفى كنيسة قصر الدوبارة ووجدها مغلقة.

وبالنسبة لانسحاب سيارات الإسعاف أمس من الميدان بعد الاعتداء عليها، شدد سلطان على أن سيارات الإسعاف عادت بكامل أطقمها الطبية ومشرفيها ومستلزمات العلاج إلى الميدان، كما أنه متواجد بنفسه هناك للاطمئنان على المسعفين وتشجيعهم خاصة أنهم على أتم الاستعداد لإسعاف المصابين ونقلهم.

وحول تأمين سيارات الإسعاف، قال سلطان: لا يوجد تأمين خاص لسيارات من قبل أى جهة، ولكننا نؤمن أنفسنا بأنفسنا، وعلى أتم الاستعداد لخدمة الجميع لذلك فنحن مستعدون تماما للتعاون مع المستشفى الميدانى وعرضنا عليهم ذلك بالفعل كأطباء قبل أى شىء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*وزير الداخلية لضباط الشيخ ريحان: "لازم نستحمل عشان مصر"*
*فوجئ ضباط الأمن المركزى المكلفين بتأمين وزارة الداخلية عن طريق شارع الشيخ ريحان، باللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية بينهم يتفقد الحالة الأمنية للشارع وعملية تأمينه ويتابع الضباط والمجندين المصابين.

كما التقى الوزير خلال زيارته الميدانية للشارع صباح اليوم الثلاثاء عددا من الضباط و الجنود، وطالبهم بضرورة الالتزام بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس، و قال لهم " لازم نستحمل عشان مصر "، وأكد عليهم على عدم استخدام أى من الأسلحة نهائيا خلال تعاملهم مع المواطنين المصريين حتى وإن تعدوا عليهم بالأسلحة، وطالبهم بضرورة الالتزام بالدرع الواقى والخوذة فقط.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشادات كلامية بين المتظاهرين بالتحرير بسبب واقعة سحل الفتاة *
*وقعت بعض المشادات الكلامية منذ قليل بين مجموعة من الأشخاص المتواجدين فى ميدان التحرير أثناء حديثهم عن الفتاة التى تم التعدى عليها من قبل قوات الجيش، وتطورت المشادات إلى مشاجرات بالأيدى نتيجة تعليق احدهم بأن الجيش ليس له يد فى ذلك وأن خطيبها هو من تعدى عليها.

وفى السياق نفسه شهد الميدان حالة من الكر والفر، مما أثار بعض الشكوك بأن قوات الجيش تقوم بالهجوم مرة أخرى، الأمر الذى أدى إلى ارتباك حركة المرور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*أبو إسماعيل يدعو المصريين لـ"خروج ضخم" دفاعا عن النساء والمستضعفين*
*أعلن الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، أنه سيدعو الناس لخروج "ضخم" دفاعا عن أعراض النساء ودماء المستضعفين وسلامة القضاة الذين يديرون المعركة الانتخابية.

واعتبر أبو إسماعيل فى بيان صادر عنه أن الساكتين عن أحداث ميدان التحرير وموجات اعتداء القوات النظامية على الدماء والأرواح وهتك الأعراض، والمشتغلين بالتبرير له قد يكونون ولو بحسن نية أو نبل قصد شركاء فى الأحداث، وأضاف: "لو كان معلومًا بيقين أنهم لن يقبلوا هتكًا لعِرض ولا إزهاقًا لروح لما تجرَّأ النظاميون أبدًا ولا مأجوروهم من البلطجية على ارتكاب جريمة واحدة".

وأكد أبو إسماعيل أنه سيدعو الناس إلى خروج ضخم جدًا له شأن إن شاء الله، دفعًا عن أعراض النساء ودماء المستضعفين وسلامة القضاة الذين يباشرون إدارة المعركة الانتخابية وحفظًا لسلامة أفراد الشعب وتمكينًا لضمانات المسار الطبيعى للبلاد، وتابع :"سأنزل ولو كنت وحدى فليحزم كلٌ أمره وليحزم طاعته لله عز وجل من تخلفه عن نصرة المستضعفين والله المستعان" .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*"الداخلية": إصابة 120 من قوات الأمن فى أحداث "الشيخ ريحان"*
*أعلن مصدر أمنى بوزارة الداخلية، أن الاشتباكات التى وقعت بين عناصر الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع الشيخ ريحان أمس، أسفرت عن إصابة 120 فردا من قوات الأمن، بينهم 6 ضباط، و114 مجندا. 

وأوضح المصدر أن مجموعة من المتظاهرين بشارع قصر العينى، أزالوا أمس جزءا من الساتر الخرسانى، فى شارع الشيخ ريحان، وألقوا زجاجات المولوتوف، والحجارة على قوات الأمن المتمركزة خلف الساتر الخرسانى، مؤكداً أن عناصر الأمن التزمت بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس، ولم يستخدموا الغازات المسيلة للدموع أو أى نوع من الأسلحة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*مسيرة من هندسة عين شمس لوزارة الدفاع ضد قتل علاء عبد الهادى*
*نظم المئات من طلاب كلية الهندسة بجامعة عين شمس مسيرة تضامنا مع زميلهم طالب الطب علاء عبد الهادى، الذى استشهد خلال أحداث قصر العينى، وخرج الطلاب فى مسيرتهم من كلية الهندسة إلى مقر الجامعة، وهتفوا ضد حكم العسكر، إلا أن البعض منهم رفض الذهاب إلى الجامعة وحول المسيرة إلى مقر وزارة الدفاع.

ورفض الطلاب مبادرة الدكتور علاء سيد رئيس الجامعة المنتخب، بتوجيه المسيرة إلى جامعة عين شمس وتنظيم الوقفة بها للسماح لباقى كليات الجامعة بالمشاركة، وقرر الطلبة التوجه إلى كلية الطب أولا، وانقسم المتظاهرون بين الذهاب إلى الحرم الجامعى والتمركز أمام قصر الزعفران، وبين إتمام المسيرة حتى وزارة الدفاع.

ورغم محاولات رئيس الجامعة التدخل وإقناع الشباب بالعودة للجامعة، حتى لا يندس بينهم الخارجون عن القانون، وإعلانه عن دخول أعضاء هيئة التدريس والطلاب فى إضراب عن العمل داخل حرم الجامعة وإعلان الحداد لمدة 3 أيام، أصر الطلاب على موقفهم وذهبوا إلى مقر وزارة الدفاع.

وانتشرت أنباء فى المظاهرة عن وفاة الطالب محمد مصطفى الطالب بكلية الهندسة خلال المسيرة، لكن الدكتور علاء سيد رئيس الجامعة نفى لليوم السابع شائعة وفاة الطالب، مؤكدا أن حالته الصحية مستقرة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*مصدر قضائى: الأطفال المقبوض عليهم لم يتم التحقيق معهم قبل أحداث مجلس الوزراء*
*أكدت مصادر قضائية بنيابة حوادث جنوب القاهرة الكلية أن النيابة فى انتظار قرار قاضى المعارضات اليوم، الثلاثاء، بتجديد حبس 123 من المتهمين فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء التى أسفرت حتى الآن عن مصرع 12 وإصابة المئات من المتظاهرين قبل أن تقوم بإرسال ملف التحقيقات بالكامل إلى قضاة التحقيق المختصين فى وزارة العدل، ويستمع قاضى معارضات جنوب القاهرة الآن إلى أقوال المتهمين فى القضية قبل أن يصدر قرار بتجديد حبسهم أو إخلاء سبيلهم على ذمة القضية.

من جانب آخر نفت المصادر ذاتها ما تردد على ألسنة بعض المحامين فى القنوات الفضائية بحبس الأطفال المقبوض عليهم، والذين ظهروا أمس فى فيديوهات مؤتمر القوات المسلحة، أربعة أيام بعد القبض عليهم فى مشاجرة الأربعاء الماضى بحدائق القبة، مما يؤكد تلقينهم أقوالهم لإلصاق التهم بالحركات السياسية ومجهولين.

وأكدت النيابة أن هؤلاء الأطفال تم القبض عليهم فعلا من قبل القوات المسلحة والشرطة المدنية ولم يسبق التحقيق معهم قبل تحقيقات الاشتباكات فى مجلس الوزراء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*15 حزباً وحركة يدعون لمليونية "جمعة رد الشرف" 23 ديسمبر*
*دعت 15 حركة وحزبا سياسيا الشعب المصرى، للتظاهر يوم الجمعة القادم 23 ديسمبر تحدت اسم "جمعة رد الشرف " فى ميدان التحرير وعدد من الميادين الرئيسية فى المحافظات، ردا على استخدام العنف ضد متظاهرى ميدان التحرير خلال فض اعتصام مجلس الوزراء، والمطالبة بتنحى المجلس العسكرى عن السلطة وتسليمها إلى سلطة مدنية، وتشكيل حكومة إنقاذ وطنى بصلاحيات كاملة لإدارة المرحلة الانتقالية. 

وأكد الموقعون ومن بينهم اتحاد شباب الثورة، تحالف ثوار مصر، حركة كفاية، الجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمى، حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، حزب العمال الديمقراطى، غد الثورة، شباب حزب الوسط، شباب ثورة الغضب الثانيةـ أن قوات الشرطة العسكرية ومعها عدد من بلطجية الأمن اعتدوا على المدنيين العزل بالرصاص الحى والخرطوش وقذفوهم بالرخام ثقيل الحجم بهدف إحداث عاهات مستديمة، بجانب السحل والضرب الوحشى والقبض على المئات من الثوار، ولم يفرقوا بين شاب أو فتاة أو رجل عجوز أو امرأة، مما أدى إلى سقوط شهداء جدد ومصابين من صفوف الشعب المصرى والثوار الموجودين فى التحرير، وأشاروا إلى أن عناصر قوات هتكت أعراض النساء ومزقت ملابسهن وسحلوهن بشكل وحشى.

واتهم الموقعون، المجلس العسكرى بإحراق المجمع العلمى وهيئة النقل والكبارى وعدد من المنشآت العامة، وذلك بعد استغلال أسطح مبانى الدولة فى قذف المتظاهرين السلميين بالمولتوف وبنفس نوعية الرخام الذى استخدم ضد المتظاهرين فى موقعة الجمل، على حد قولهم، وإشعال النيران فى عدد من المواقع والمنشآت العامة بغرض تشويه صورة الثوار السلميين وإلصاق التهم بهم.

وأوضح الموقعون، أن "شباب الثورة" هم من قاموا بإطفاء النار من المجمع العلمى والمنِشآت الأخرى التى حدثت بها حالات احتراق، وهم من أنقذوا العديد من الكتب التاريخية وذلك بعد رفض الشرطة العسكرية إخماد الحريق وضربهم للثوار أثناء محاولة إخمادهم للحريق، مطالبين بمحاسبة قيادات المجلس العسكرى المسئولة عن تلك الأحداث والإفراج الفورى عن المعتقلين الذين تم القبض عليهم وتلفيق تهم البلطجة لهم، وتسليم السلطة إلى حكم مدنى وضرورة تشكيل حكومة انقاذ وطنى بكامل الصلاحيات بعد فشل المجلس فى إدارة المرحلة الانتقالية، على حد وصفهم. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*مسيرة لسيدات مصر باتجاه نقابة الصحفيين تحت حماية شباب الثورة*
*نظمت مئات السيدات مسيرة من ميدان التحرير فى طريقها إلى نقابة الصحفيين عبر شارع طلعت حرب، حاملين أعلام مصر، ولافتات وصورا تعرض الانتهاكات التى تعرضت لها بعض الفتيات بميدان التحرير أثناء الاشتباكات مع قوات الأمن بشارع مجلس الشعب.

هذا، وقد تحركت المسيرة وسط جدار بشرى من مئات الشباب بميدان التحرير، حيث ردد الجميع" بنات مصر خط أحمر"، و"عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية"، و" قول ما تخفش المجلس لازم يمشى"، و" هنشيلة هنحلة هنفك المجلس كلة"، كما هتفوا مطالبين الأهالى فى الشرفات بالنزول، مرددين هتاف " انزل يا مصرى "، كما حملوا لافتات مكتوبا عليها " ضد العسكر ضد الظلم فداكى يا أختى فداكى يا أمى " و " أين رجالك يا مصر " و " للأسف اللى أتعرت مش كاميليا ولا عبير " ، بالإضافة إلى نسخ من الصحف المصرية التى عرضت صور الفتاة التى تعرت أثناء الاشتباكات أمس الأول. 

وفى السياق ذاته شهدت شوارع وسط البلد ارتباكا مروريا حادا بالتزامن مع تحرك المسيرة بسبب الأعداد الكبيرة التى شاركت بها، وانضمام المزيد من المارة إليها فيما تفاعل أصحاب المحال التجارية التى مرت عليها المسيرة بالتصفيق والتهليل والإشادة بالمسيرة، التى قامت بها نساء مصر، يذكر أن الفنانة بسمة قد شاركت مع السيدات فى تلك المسيرة مع المرشحة المحتملة لرئاسة الجمهورية بثينة كامل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*الطب الشرعى ينتهى من فحص جثامين 10 قتلى فى أحداث الوزراء *
*انتهت مصلحة الطب الشرعى بوزارة العدل برئاسة الدكتور إحسان كميل جورجى، كبير الأطباء الشرعيين، من فحص وتشريح 10 جثث فى أحداث شارع القصر العينى ومجلس الوزراء، حيث تبين أن 9 أشخاص منهم مصابون بأعيرة نارية، فيما جاء سبب الوفاة للشخص العاشر نتيجة إصابات رضية فى المخ.

وقال كبير الأطباء الشرعيين، فى تصريحات له، إن إجمالى حالات الوفاة التى وصلت المصلحة منذ اندلاع أحداث مجلس الوزراء بلغت 13 حالة، وأن سبب الوفاة الرئيسى فيها جاء جراء الأعيرة النارية الحية عدا حالة واحدة للمتوفى محمد محيى حسين الذى لفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة داخل حجز المتهمين بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة الابتدائية، قبيل عرضه على النيابة العامة للتحقيق معه، وتبين أن سبب الوفاة الإصابات الرضية، خاصة بمنطقة المخ والتى تسببت فى حدوث نزيف بالمخ.

وأشار الدكتور جورجى إلى أن المكتب الفنى لمصلحة الطب الشرعى اتخذ قرارا بعرض كل تقرير يخص عملية توقيع الكشف الطبى وتشريح جثامين المتوفين يتعلق بكل حالة على حدة لتقديمها للنيابة العامة أولا بأول، على أن يتم فى ختام عملية التشريح وضع تقرير ختامى يخص كافة الحالات يتضمن عرضا وافيا لأسباب الوفاة. وأضاف أن الأطباء الشرعيين يباشرون حاليا عملية تشريح 3 جثامين للوقوف على أسباب الوفاة بدقة.

وقال مصدر مسئول بمصلحة الطب الشرعى، إن فريقا من الأطباء الشرعيين يعكف حاليا على فحص الملابس التى كان يرتديها القتلى وإجراء تحاليل وفحوصات كاملة لضمها للتقرير النهائى الذى ستتسلمه النيابة العامة بعد غد الخميس أو يوم السبت بحد أقصى.*


----------



## grges monir (20 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مسيرة لسيدات مصر باتجاه نقابة الصحفيين تحت حماية شباب الثورة*
> *نظمت مئات السيدات مسيرة من ميدان التحرير فى طريقها إلى نقابة الصحفيين عبر شارع طلعت حرب، حاملين أعلام مصر، ولافتات وصورا تعرض الانتهاكات التى تعرضت لها بعض الفتيات بميدان التحرير أثناء الاشتباكات مع قوات الأمن بشارع مجلس الشعب.
> 
> هذا، وقد تحركت المسيرة وسط جدار بشرى من مئات الشباب بميدان التحرير، حيث ردد الجميع" بنات مصر خط أحمر"، و"عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية"، و" قول ما تخفش المجلس لازم يمشى"، و" هنشيلة هنحلة هنفك المجلس كلة"، كما هتفوا مطالبين الأهالى فى الشرفات بالنزول، مرددين هتاف " انزل يا مصرى "، كما حملوا لافتات مكتوبا عليها " ضد العسكر ضد الظلم فداكى يا أختى فداكى يا أمى " و " أين رجالك يا مصر " و " للأسف اللى أتعرت مش كاميليا ولا عبير " ، بالإضافة إلى نسخ من الصحف المصرية التى عرضت صور الفتاة التى تعرت أثناء الاشتباكات أمس الأول.
> ...


 لن اعيش فى جلباب العسكر الحركة دى ولااية
 ولاعنوانها النساء قادمون زبى الفيلم كدة ههههههه


----------



## grges monir (20 ديسمبر 2011)

تعليق جد بقى
 مجلس الشعب القادم مهمش فية النساء بصورة كبيرة جدا
تقريبا لحد دلوقتى مش دخل المجلس غير واحدة مسيحية فردى
القوايم بقى اعتقد لن يتعدوا اصابع اليد الواحدة
.بنطبق ديمقراطية غريبة من نوعها
ديمقراطية ماشية عكس الاتجاة
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*"غزلان": فتاة التحرير المسحولة ليست من الأخوات*
*قال الدكتور محمود غزلان، عضو مكتب الإرشاد والمتحدث الإعلامى باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين إنه لا يعتقد أن الفتاة التى تعرضت للسحل والضرب وتعرية جسدها فى ميدان التحرير على يد عدد من الجنود تنتمى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مشيرا إلى أنه لا يعرف مصدر المعلومات التى تم ترويجها خلال الساعات الأخيرة وزعمت أن هذه الفتاة عضو بالجماعة.

وأضاف غزلان فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع": لا أعتقد إطلاقا أن هذه الفتاة عضو بالجماعة لأننا نجتمع كل يوم ونتواصل مع الإخوان فى كل مكان ولو كانت من الأخوات لعلمنا ذلك".

كان عدد من النشطاء تداولوا معلومات اليوم على شبكات التواصل الاجتماعى أفادت بأن الفتاة تعمل طبيبة وعضو بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وأنها تمر بحالة نفسية سيئة للغاية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*استدعاء صاحب دار ميريت للنشر لسؤاله حول اتهامات "العسكرى"*
*قررت نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية بإشراف المستشار طارق أبو زيد المحامى العام للنيابات استدعاء الناشر محمد هاشم، صاحب دار ميريت للنشر، لسؤاله حول الفيديو الذى عرضه المجلس العسكرى فى مؤتمر صحفى، صباح أمس، وقال فيه طفل إن "هاشم" هو من يحرضهم على العنف.

كان المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة عقد مؤتمرًا صحفيًا عالميًا عن أحداث مجلس الوزراء، أمس، بالهيئة العامة للاستعلامات واتهم خلاله اللواء أركان حرب عادل عمارة، عضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، طرفًا ثالثًا بتنفيذ مخطط ممنهج لإدخال البلاد فى فوضى، وإسقاط الدولة، وليس النظام، على حد تعبيره، وقال إن من بين المحرضين من يعترض على نتائج الانتخابات البرلمانية، فاستخدموا فى ذلك البلطجية ومدمنى المخدرات وأطفال الشوارع، لافتًا إلى وجود مخطط لحرق مجلس الشعب، وعرض عدداً من الفيديوهات للوقائع من ضمنها فيديو لطفل يدعى فيه أن "هاشم" هو من يحرضهم على العنف.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*المجلس الوطنى يحمل طنطاوى وعنان جرائم "الوزراء"ويطالبهما بالاعتذار*
*أكد المجلس الوطنى أن ما يشهده شارع قصر العينى والمناطق المحيطة بميدان التحرير استمرارا للجريمة البشعة التى تمارسها قوات من الشرطة العسكرية والجيش ضد مواطنين عزل، سقط فيها شهداء وعشرات الجرحى والمصابين، مشيرا إلى أنها تعيد إلى الأذهان ما كان يقوم به الرئيس المخلوع ومعه جبيب العادلى بالتنكيل وسحل المواطنين والمواطنات فى مشهد ظن المصريون أنه انتهى إلى غير رجعة.

وشدد على أن المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى والفريق سامى عنان يتحملان المسئولية الأولى ومعهما قائد الشرطة العسكرية فى وصول البلاد إلى حافة الحرب الأهلية؛ بعد إنجاز ثورة عظيمة بمستوى ثورة ٢٥ يناير، وهذا يشير بشكل واضح إلى عقم الحلول الأمنية، التى ما زالت سبيلا معتمدا من المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة فى المواجهة مع الثوار، وهذه الحلول هى التى تدفع إلى توريط الجيش فى جريمة يجب أن يتحمل تبعاتها كل من أصدر أوامره بارتكابها. 

أضاف المجلس الوطنى فى بيان له انه يجب على المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة أن يعلم أن الجيوش الوطنية تستمد مكانتها واحترامها من دفاعها عن الأوطان والشعوب لا مواجهتها والاعتداء عليها. 

وشدد البيان على أن الموقف فى شارع قصر العينى ومحيط وزارة الداخلية وشارعى محمد محمود والشيخ ريحان وحول ميدان التحرير مؤسف للغاية، وأن يسمح المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى والفريق سامى عنان بسحل ناشطة مصرية فى مشهد من مشاهد العار؛ على مرأى ومسمع من العالم وتجريدها من ملابسها، فهذه صورة تنعدم فيها الرجولة وتغيب فيها النخوة وتتدنى فيها الأخلاق، ومهما كان التبرير، بوجود اختراقات وبلطجية ومندسين لا يمكن أن يبرر ذلك المشهد الحيوانى فى التعامل مع العزل والاعتداء عليهم بتلك الوحشية، التى سبق وانتهت بإلقاء جثمان أحد الشهداء فى القمامة.

وذكر البيان ان استمرار شيطنة الثورة ووصف الثوار بالبلطجة لهو عمل متعمد ومشين يدين أصحابه أكثر مما يدين الثورة بنبلها وسمو أهدافها ، وأن المجلس الوطنى يشعر بالأسى وهو يتابع وقائع مؤامرة مزدوجة ضد الشعب وجيشه فى وقت واحد، ودفع الأمور إلى صدام لا تحمد عقباه، فكيف يقبل المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة أن يضع جيش مصر العظيم فى مواجهة الشعب؟ ولماذا قبل على نفسه أن يمارس هذه العمل المدان وغير المسبوق فى التاريخ المصرى؟.

وطالب البيان المجلس العسكرى والمشير محمد حسين طنطاوى والفريق سامى عنان تحديدا بتدارك الأمر قبل فوات الأوان، والاعتذار فورا عما قامت به قوات الشرطة العسكرية والجيش، وتقديم من أقدم على ارتكاب هذه الجريمة المنكرة منهم إلى محاكمة عسكرية عاجلة، تطفئ نار الفتنة المشتعلة، مع وقف عملية شحن القوات المسلحة وتعبئتها ضد الشعب وكراهيته ، مشددا على ضرورة وقف العنف فورا وتجنيب القوات المسلحة الدخول فى هذه الدائرة الجهنمية التى أشعلت النار فى صدور المواطنين قبل الشوارع والميادين، والصدور إذا اشتعلت لا يطفئها إلا القصاص والثورة، وإن لم يكن فإن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة يدفع مصر نحو حرب أهلية لا تتحملها مصر، ولا يجب أن يُجر إليها الشعب. 

وطالب المجلس الوطنى أى مسئول ألا يتذرع بالأصابع الخارجية والتدخلات الأجنبية للتغطية على جريمة بهذا المستوى، دون تحديد أو تحقيق أو محاكمة، فهذا يدينه أكثر مما يدين غيره، فالكشف عن الفاعل الحقيقى مسئولية الحاكم وليس الشعب، ومن استطاع توفير الأمن والانضباط أثناء الانتخابات لقادر على تأمين البلاد وضبطها وإنهاء الانفلات الأمنى الذى تعانى منه جميعا.

وأضاف البيان ان المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بعد أن تعلقت به الآمال ليكون جزءا من الحل تحول إلى جزء من المشكلة التى لا تحل إلا بنقل الحكم إلى سلطة مدنية منتخبة من خارج الفلول وبعيدا عن رموز الحكم السابق ممن يسرحون ويمرحون فى طول البلاد وعرضها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*"العسكرى" يتعهد لـ"الاستشارى" بتحمل نفقات ترميم المجمع العلمى*
*أعلن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة برئاسة المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى خلال اجتماعه اليوم مع المجلس الاستشارى، أن القوات المسلحة ستتحمل ترميم وإعادة بناء مبنى المجمع العلمى بالكامل، والذى احترق خلال الأحداث الدامية التى شهدتها البلاد على خلفية مواجهات الأمن والمتظاهرين أمام مجلس الوزراء وشارع قصر العينى. 

وأكد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة خلال الاجتماع على حق التظاهر والاعتصام السلميين، والتزامه باستكمال عملية التحول الديمقراطى والالتزام بالجدول الزمنى للمرحلة الانتقالية وتسليم السلطة لرئيس منتخب، من خلال إجراء انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية فى موعد أقصاه 30 يونيو المقبل. 

وكشفت مصادر حضرت اجتماعا للمجلس العسكرى مع "الاستشارى" لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الاجتماع شهد مناقشات مطولة حول التعجيل بإجراء انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية فى موعد مبكر . 

حضر الاجتماع كل من المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، والفريق سامى عنان رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة، وعدد من أعضاء المجلس العسكرى، بالإضافة إلى 18 عضوا بالمجلس الاستشارى على رأسهم منصور حسن رئيس المجلس ووزير الإعلام الأسبق، والدكتور محمد نور فرحات الأمين العام للمجلس، عمرو موسى والدكتور محمد سليم العوا ـ المرشحان المحتملان لرئاسة الجمهورية، والدكتور السيد البدوى رئيس حزب الوفد، والمهندس نجيب ساويرس رجل الأعمال ومؤسس حزب المصريين الأحرار، وشريف زهران أمين مساعد المجلس وآخرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*مصابو "الوزراء" يروون شهادتهم بـ"الصحفيين"*
*نظم عدد من النشطاء السياسيين والصحفيين، مؤتمراً صحفياً، للرد على اتهامات المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة من خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده أمس الاثنين، والذى نفى استخدام العنف ضد المتظاهرين، حيث قرروا الإدلاء بشهاداتهم الحية للرد على المجلس العسكرى الذى نفى ذلك، معتبرين أن المجلس استمع لشهادات البلطجية. 

وقال زياد المصرى، طبيب بالمستشفى الميدانى، إنهم قرروا عقد المؤتمر الصحفى اليوم بمقر نقابة الصحفيين، للرد على اتهامات المجلس العسكرى لهم بأنهم بلطجية، مؤكداً أن من تم إلقاء القبض عليه هم أطباء ومهندسين ونشطاء، مشيراً إلى أنه أجرى اتصالاً بمساعد وزير الداخلية وأبلغه بأن الداخلية بعيدة تماما عن تلك الأحداث، موضحاً أنه تم إجراء اتصالات بالقيادات العسكرية للحصول على هدنة لوقف حمامات الدم الموجودة، موضحاً أنه بالفعل نجح ذلك، وبعدها تم الهجوم الكامل من قبل قوات الجيش، على المستشفى الميدانى وميدان التحرير. 

وأضاف زياد أنه أجرى اتصالاً بأحد القيادات العسكرية بالمنطقة، وكان رده "آسف لما حدث"، موضحاً أن تلك الكلمات تكررت أكثر من مرة قبل ذلك فى أحداث محمد محمود والآن بشارع الشيخ ريحان، موضحاً أنه تمكن من الدخول لمجلس الشعب لتحرير المعتقلين الذى وصل عددهم إلى ما يقرب من 45 شخصا، وكانوا موثقين من الخلف على الأرض، وتم التعامل معهم على أساس أنهم الكفرة المخربين للبلد، موضحاً أن سبب ذلك هو عدم وجود تنسيق بين الجنود والقيادة، مشيراً إلى أن الجنود كانوا يضربون المتظاهرين بدون تلقيهم أى أوامر بالضرب وكانوا يفعلون ذلك من تلقاء أنفسهم. 

ومن جانبه، قال حسن شاهين الصحفى بجريدة البديل والذى قام بإنقاذ الفتاة المنتقبة التى تم سحلها بالميدان وتعريتها، إنه نزل إلى ميدان التحرير لتغطية الأحداث التى شهدها محيط مجلس الوزراء، وبمجرد سماع خبر اشتعال النيران فى المجمع العلمى، للتأكد من الخبر لنشره، وكانت بجواره الفتاة التى ظهرت فى الفيديو، لافتاً إلى أنها رفضت ذكر اسمها، وبمجرد كسر قوات الجيش للسور بشارع الشيخ ريحان واقتحام ميدان التحرير ومن تدافع رجال الأمن على الميدان سقطت الفتاة وتم سحلها، وعندما قام بمحاولة إنقاذها تعرض للضرب والسحل على الرغم من إظهار هويته. 

وأوضح شاهين فى شهادته أن الجيش استخدم عصيان حديدية وخشبية وكانوا يضربون المتظاهرين بعنف، موضحاً أنه رأى جنديا يحمل سكيناً لفض الاعتصام، وعندما تحرك للمستشفى الميدانى كانت قد اقتحمت وأيضاً مسجد عمر مكرم، موضحاً أنه سيتقدم ببلاغ للنائب العام ضد المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى واللواء حسن بدين مدير إدارة الشرطة العسكرية واللواء حسن الروينى قائد المنطقة العسكرية المركزية، وذلك لقتل المتظاهرين وسحلهم وانتهاك الشرف.

وأضاف الشيخ محمد عبد العظيم، أنه نزل لأداء صلاة الجمعة فى مسجد عمر مكرم وتواجد عقب الصلاة بشارع قصر العينى، وكان بجوار الشهيد الشيخ عماد أمين عام دار الإفتاء وبعدها فوجئ بتعدى الجنود عليه بالضرب على الرغم من إصابته بمرض السكر، وتم الاعتداء عليه بشكل وحشى، واصفاً ذلك بأنهم "ليسوا آدميين". 

وأوضح عبد العظيم بأنه بمجرد فقده للوعى تم سحله على الأرض وإدخاله لمبنى مجلس الوزراء وتم توثيقه بالحبال من الخلف، واعتدى عليه الجنود، مشيراً إلى أنه تم رش عليهم المياه التى تحولت إلى بركة من الدم، مضيفاً أنه سمع أحد المدنيين المساندين لقوات الأمن يقول "انتوا عايزين تركبوا البلد يا تموتوا انتوا يا نموت إحنا".

ومن جانبه، قال جمال فهمى وكيل أول نقابة الصحفيين، إن الوحشية التى ارتكبتها قوات المجلس العسكرى عار على المجتمع وعلى مصر ، مؤكدا أن هؤلاء لا يستحقون أن يكونوا مصريين.

وأكد فهمى، أن ما حدث محاولات وقحة من قبل المجلس العسكرى، مضيفا: "أننا لن ننحنى ولن نعود"، وقال فهمى إن النقابة شرفت بتقديم الحقائق وتوضيح الأحداث من هؤلاء الذين تعرضوا للجرم ونحن دائما نعرض الحقائق وليست الأكاذيب، قائلا " إن هذا الجرم لن يحدث مع إسرائيل فكيف يحدث مع مصر".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*وقفة لدعاة الأزهر بميدان التحرير حداداً على روح شهيد دار الإفتاء عماد عفت 
نظم عدد من نقابة الدعاة بالأزهر الشريف وقفة حداداً على روح الشيخ الشهيد عماد عفت، حيث حملوا لافتة كبيرة مكتوبا عليها "نقابة الدعاة.. الأزهر الشريف قيادة – ريادة – بناء- دعوة- وفاء"، وعليها صورة للشيخ عماد عفت.

وقال هشام عطية الإمام والخطيب بأوقاف القاهرة ومن علماء الأزهر الشريف إننا ندعو لهذه الوقفة، للمطالبة بالقصاص من المجلس العسكرى المتسبب فى قتل الشهيد الشيخ عماد عفت.

وأشار إلى أن الأزهريين مستهدفون لتأييدهم للثورة والاعتصام والتظاهر السلمى، مؤكدا أن المتظاهرين ليسوا بلطجية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*الشرطة العسكرية تفتح شارع العباسية بعد إغلاقه لأكثر من ساعتين
  بسبب وقفة لمئات الطلاب من جامعة عين شمس أمام الجامعة بعد أن منعتهم قوات الجيش من وصول مسيرتهم لوزارة الدفع من خلال وضع الأسلاك الشائكة واصطفاف جنود الجيش، قرر المتظاهرون أن يعودوا إلى حرم الجامعة للمشاركة فى الاعتصام الذى أعلنه رئيس الجامعة د.علاء فايز.

وطالب أحد لواءات الشرطة العسكرية، أن ينقل المعتصمون اعتصامهم فى الحديقة التى توجد فى وسط الطريق لعدم تعطيل حركة المرور ومصالح المواطنين قائلاً: "تعالوا نبقى زى الدول المتحضرة وما نعطلش مصالح الناس".

يذكر أن مئات الطلاب من كلية الهندسة بجامعة عين شمس قد نظموا مسيرة ظهر اليوم تضامنًا مع زميلهم طالب الطب علاء عبد الهادى، الذى استشهد خلال أحداث قصر العينى، وخرج الطلاب فى مسيرتهم من كلية الهندسة إلى مقر الجامعة، وهتفوا ضد حكم العسكر، إلا أن البعض منهم رفض الذهاب إلى الجامعة وحول المسيرة إلى مقر وزارة الدفاع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*ارتفاع حصيلة ضحايا مجلس الوزراء لـ13 شهيداً*
*أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان عن وفاة حالة جديدة اليوم، الثلاثاء، فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء، وبذلك يرتفع عدد الوفيات إلى 13 حالة حتى الآن.

وبحسب إحصائيات رسمية للوزارة بلغ إجمالى الحالات المصابة التى وصلت المستشفيات 630 حالة خرج منها 538 حتى الآن وباقى 92 حالة تحت العلاج والملاحظة، وذلك بالإضافة إلى 196 حالة تم إسعافها بواسطة سيارات الإسعاف فى مكان الحادث، و92 حالة أخرى تم إسعافها بواسطة العيادات المتنقلة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*المجلس العسكرى يعتذر رسمياً للتجاوزات ضد سيدات مصر 
 أبدى المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة أسفه الشديد لسيدات مصر العظيمات لما حدث من تجاوزات خلال الأحداث الأخيرة بمظاهرات مجلسى الشعب والوزراء، ويؤكد احترامه وتقديره الكامل لسيدات مصر وحقهن فى التظاهر، والمشاركة الفعالة والإيجابية فى الحياة السياسية عن طريق التحول الديمقراطى الذى تشهده مصر، مع الوضع فى الاعتبار أنه تم اتخاذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية لمحاسبة المسئولين عن هذه التجاوزات.

وقال المجلس العسكرى فى بيان رسمى له عبر صفحته الرسمية على شبكة التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، إن هذه اللحظات الحرجة فى تاريخ مصر تتطلب منا جميعاً التلاحم والتكاتف ونبذ العنف والخلافات بكافة أنواعها، وإتاحة الفرصة لاستكمال العملية الديمقراطية، وإنهاء المرحلة الثالثة من الانتخابات البرلمانية فى توقيتاتها المحددة حتى نبدأ فى الاستقرار الحقيقى لمصرنا الغالية.

وأكد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة أنه من واقع حرصه الشديد على مصر وعلى أبناء شعبها العظيم مستعد لمناقشة أى مبادرة من القوى السياسية التى تسهم فى استقرار وسلامة مصر، مشدداً على أن الأمن القومى هو مسئولية كل فرد من أبناء مصر العظيمة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*النيابة تفتش الغرف المغلقة بـ"الشعب" بحثا عن محتجزين من المتظاهرين*
*تقدم صباح اليوم الناشط السياسى جورج إسحاق ببلاغ للنائب العام يتهم فيه القوات المسلحة باختطاف عدد من شباب الثورة، واحتجازهم فى غرف مغلقة فى مجلس الشعب، وعلى الفور شكل النائب العام فريقا من النيابة العامة واصطحب "إسحاق" وذهب إلى مجلس الشعب، وتم تفتيش جميع الغرف فى المقر ولم يعثر على أى شخص بداخلها.

كما قام فريق النيابة العامة بتفتيش بدرومات وفتح الغرف المغلقة ولم يعثروا على أى شخص، وتم تصوير هذه المعاينة صوتا وصورة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*شاهد تعليق تامر امين على تعرية وسحل فتاة ميدان التحرير

*[YOUTUBE]iHGPKOz8D2c[/YOUTUBE]*
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*بالفيديو محزن جدا جنازة الشهيد محمد ميلاد عمر 






[YOUTUBE]JslZ_z2gxMY[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخبار مصر | كلينتون تصف ماحدث مع المتظاهرين فضيحه وعار*

[YOUTUBE]p28yGlfO_S0#![/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 ديسمبر 2011)

* اخبار مصر | لافتات منتشره بالمسيره النسائيه - شيلنا حسني جالنا حسين داهية تاخد آلاتنين*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"العسكرى" يتعهد لـ"الاستشارى" بتحمل نفقات ترميم المجمع العلمى*
> *.*



*من مرتباتهم يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *من مرتباتهم يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *



*ما بين الخيرين حساب يا استاذى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*جورجى ينفى وجود أى ضغوط فى إعداد تقارير الطب الشرعى للشهداء*
*قال الدكتور إحسان كميل جورجى، كبير الأطباء الشرعيين، إن نظام العمل فى مصلحة الطب الشرعى، لا يسمح لأحد بالانفراد بالرأى، وأن أى حالة يتم التعرض لها فى مصلحة الطب الشرعى، يتم عرضها على أكثر من طبيب، ومن ثم فإنهم يقومون برفع أكثر من تقرير للحالة الواحدة، نافياً أن يكون هناك أى نوع من ممارسة الضغط على "الطب الشرعى" فى كتابة التقارير.

وأضاف جورجى، خلال مداخلة هاتفية ببرنامج "آخر النهار"، الذى يقدمه الإعلامى حسين عبد الغنى، على قناة "النهار"، أن إجمالى أعداد شهداء أحداث القصر العينى، الذين وصلوا اليوم إلى مصلحة الطب الشرعى بلغوا 14 حالة حتى الساعة السادسة من مساء اليوم، منها 13 حالة إصابة بطلق نارى، ما بين الرأس والصدر، وحالة واحدة إصابة رأسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*جدار بشرى من المتظاهرين يوقف الاشتباكات بالتحرير*
*قام عدد من المتظاهرين بعمل جدار بشرى بين الجدار الخرسانى والمتظاهرين، بشارع الشيخ ريحان، بهدف وقف الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، فى ظل استمرار الاشتباكات بين الطرفين، حيث قام الجدار البشرى المكون من عدد بسيط من الأفراد بإنزال كل من يعتلى الجدار.

وقد نجح الجدار البشرى فى وقف الاشتباكات، كما دعا عدد من المتظاهرين إلى التوجه إلى الميدان لوقف نزيف الدماء.

على صعيد آخر تطوف مسيرة من نقابة الصحفيين مرورا بشارع طلعت إلى ميدان التحرير وترفع علم مصر والشهيد عماد عفت، وتهتف ضد المجلس العسكرى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*المتظاهرون رددوا: "نايم نايم فى التحرير.. الأسفلت عملته سرير"
عودة عدد كبير من متظاهرى الشيخ ريحان للاعتصام بميدان التحرير*
*شهد شارع الشيخ ريحان انسحاب عدد كبير من المتظاهرين إلى ميدان التحرير، فيما بقيت عدد لا يتجاوز خمسين فردا بينهم أطفال، ما زالوا موجودين بشارع الشيخ ريحان.

وفى سياق متصل شهد الميدان خلال الساعات الماضية هدوءا نسبيا، حيث أقام المتظاهرون حلقات نقاشية، حول اعتذار المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة لسيدات مصر، حيث انقسم الموجودون بالميدان بين مؤيدين للبيان، وآخرين رافضين له، مطالبين بالاستمرار فى الاعتصام حتى تتم محاكمة كل من شارك فى الاعتداء على المتظاهرين.

فيما أقام عدد من المتظاهرين بمسيرات مصغرة طافت أنحاء الميدان منددين بالأحداث الأخيرة، ومعلنين استمرار رفضهم لسياسة "العسكرى" فى بطش السيدات، مرددين عددا من الهتافات منها "نايم نايم فى التحرير.. الأسفلت عملته سرير، كنت بقول ارحل يا مبارك دلوقتى بقول ارحل يا مشير".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*الجبالى: سحل فتاة "الوزراء" خطأ شخصى لا تتحمله القوات المسلحة*
*قالت المستشارة تهانى الجبالى نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، إن واقعة سحل الفتاة أثناء فض اعتصام مجلس الوزراء واقعة شخصية لا تمت للمجلس العسكرى بصلة، موضحة أن هناك عمليات عنف ممنهجة تتم وتحدث بتخطيط لإسقاط الدولة المصرية، وهناك مخطط لاستهداف مصر من دول أجنبية وفقا لأجندات خاصة، وأنها تتحمل مسئولية هذا الكلام وتلك التصريحات أمام الله وأمام الوطن.

وأثارت تصريحات الجبالى فى حلقة الثلاثاء من برنامج "مصر الجديدة" مع الإعلامى معتز الدمرداش على قناة "الحياة2"، جدلا كبيرا بسبب فظاعة الواقعة والتى أثارت عاصفة استياء حقوقية كبيرة، فيما اختلف معها الكاتب الصحفى خالد صلاح رئيس تحرير "اليوم السابع"، موضحاً أن ذلك المشهد خطأ كبير ويستلزم وقفة من القوات المسلحة والمجلس العسكرى لمحاسبة المتورطين فى تلك القضية وإحالتهم للمحاكمة.

وقال الكاتب الصحفى خالد صلاح رئيس تحرير "اليوم السابع"، إن المجلس العسكرى أخطأ عندما تعامل بالقوة مع المتظاهرين، وما كان ينبغى عليه أن يتعامل بقوة، مشيرا إلى أن غضب بعض الليبراليين من نتائج الانتخابات سبب من أسباب اشتعال أحداث مجلس الوزراء.

وأضاف صلاح أن من يحكم مصر هو الذى يستطيع اتخاذ القرار ومن ثم يتحمل مسئولية الاستقرار بعد العنف القوى الذى شهدته أحداث مجلس الوزراء.

وأوضح صلاح أن مصر أصبحت الأولوية رقم 2 وليست رقم 1، مشيرا إلى أن أحزابا حشرت فى الانتخابات تريد الانفلات الأمنى، مشددا أن هناك قوى لا تريد الأوضاع أن تهدأ.

وطالب صلاح بتقديم المسئولين عن أحداث العنف من القوات المسلحة إلى المحاكمة، ومن ثم تهدأ الأوضاع وتسير عجلة الديمقراطية.

وانتقد صلاح حريق المجمع العلمى على أيدى البلطجية، مشيرا إلى أن المجمع يتضمن العديد من الكنوز الثقافية، وحمل المجلس العسكرى مسئولية اندلاع الأحداث وحريق المجمع العلمى.

وقال صلاح، إن الحل هو استمرار الانتخابات وانعقاد جلسات مجلس الشعب، وكذلك على الحكومة أن تسرع من الملفات العاجلة المتعلقة بأسر الشهداء لأنه كان بداية الأزمة الحقيقية.

من جهة أخرى، قال الخبير الاستراتيجى اللواء سامح سيف اليزل مدير مركز الجمهورية للدراسات الاستراتيجية، إنه لا يقبل أى شخص وطنى أو مصرى ينتمى إلى المؤسسة العسكرية بمشهد خلع ملابس الفتاة المعتصمة أمام مجلس الوزراء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*أطباء التحرير: لا يوجد أى مستشفى تحت إدارتنا*
*أعلن أطباء التحرير، فى بيان أصدره الثلاثاء، أنه لا يوجد أى مستشفى أو نقطة طبية أو صيدلية ميدانية تحت إدارتهم على الإطلاق، وذلك لظروف بالغة الحرج والتعقيد بالميدان ومستشفياته الميدانية جميعاً، مؤكدين أن أعضاء جمعية أطباء التحرير الذين يتواجدون فى المستشفيات والنقاط الطبية بالميدان يقدمون خدماتهم الطبية لإسعاف المصابين بقدر استطاعتهم بصفتهم الفردية فقط كأطباء متطوعين.

ونفى البيان أى علاقة أو مسئولية لأطباء التحرير عن مخازن الأدوية أو الصيدليات الميدانية جميعاً، مشيرين إلى أن الجمعية لا تقبل أية تبرعات مادية، وليس لديها الآن إمكانية تسلم أية تبرعات عينية لعدم إشرافها على أى مكان بالميدان، مطالبين كل من يريد تقديم أية مساعدات للميدان أو المستشفيات، طبية كانت أو إعاشية، أن يقدم ذلك مباشرة للأشخاص أو المجموعات التى بالميدان دون الرجوع إلينا للأسباب السابق ذكرها، لأنه من خلال عملنا بالميدان لا نعلم بوجود أى نقص أو احتياج لأية مستلزمات أو أدوية حالياً.

ونوه أطباء التحرير إلى أنه كان من المفترض صدور بيان وافٍ يتضمن شهادتنا على أحداث فض اعتصام مجلس الوزراء وما بعدها، ولكنه تأخر بسبب توالى الأحداث المأساوية يومياً وانشغالنا التام بما لم يتح لنا ذلك.

وقال أطباء التحرير: إننا نحتسب عند الله شهداء مصر ومصابيها فى هذه الكارثة القومية، ومن هتكت أعراضهم وأعراضهن فى سبيل الله وفى سبيل الثبات على المطالبة بالقصاص لشهداء مصر ومصابيها، ولم تكن مطالبتهم فى اعتصامهم الطويل والمشروع فى الشتاء القارص إلا بأوراق وكتابات على الجدران، كان الرد عليها إعدام بالرصاص فى ميدان عام. 
ومع صمت الجميع، لم يبقَ لنا الآن غير الله سبحانه ناصر المستضعفين نلجأ إليه ليحمى المتطوعين من أطباء وصيادلة نزلوا يغيثون إخوانهم المواطنين الذين أصيبوا أو فقدوا الوعى أو أوشكوا على مفارقة الحياة على الأسفلت، ليرضوا ضمائرهم ويجسدوا ميثاق شرف مهنتهم وانتمائهم لمصر وأبنائها، مضحين بكل شيء من أجل إنقاذهم، رغم الإرهاب الجنونى بتكرار الاقتحامات المسلحة لحرم المستشفيات الميدانية وتدميرها واعتقال أطباء ومصابين منها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*"حمزاوى" و"النجار" يصلان ميدان التحرير للمبيت مع المعتصمين*
*وصل عضوا مجلس الشعب الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى والدكتور مصطفى النجار، فجر الأربعاء، إلى ميدان التحرير لمشاركة المتظاهرين الاعتصام، وطمأنتهم بأنهم متواجدون معهم فى الميدان تخوفاً من أى اعتداءات أخرى عليهم، وللتأكيد على مطالب المعتصمين.

وقام عضوا مجلس الشعب بالتجول داخل الميدان وتبادلا الأحاديث مع الشباب المعتصمين، الذين أكدوا أن اعتصامهم بالميدان سلمى، ولم يتطرق إلى العنف، وشددا حمزاوى والنجار على أنهما سيتواجدان معهم فى الميدان دائماً حتى تتم الاستجابة لمطالبهم.*


----------



## grges monir (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الى متى هذة الاعتصامات ؟؟؟؟
جق مشروع طبعا الاعتصام من اجل تحقيق مطالب الشعب
لكن نحن لانعطى اى فرصة للعمل بهذة الاعتصامات


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*10 ائتلافات تدعو لجمعة إنقاذ مصر بالعباسية تطالب ببقاء "العسكرى"*
*دعا أكثر من 10 ائتلافات وحركات سياسية الشعب المصرى إلى المشاركة فى جمعة "إنقاذ مصر" بميدان العباسية، للتعبير عن رفضهم لما يحدث بميدان التحرير، وشارع مجلس الوزراء من وجود مندسين وعمليات بلطجة لحرق المنشآت والمعالم الأثرية ونهب وتخريب مؤسسات الدولة.

وطالبت الحركات فى بيان لها المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بالاستمرار فى إدارة البلاد خلال المرحلة الانتقالية، وحتى تسليم السلطة إلى رئيس منتخب من قبل الشعب المصرى، كما طالبت بتمكين حكومة الدكتور كمال الجنزورى من أداء المهام المنوطة بها، وتمكين الحكومة من دخول مجلس الوزراء لممارسة عملها، وأن تعمل وزارة الداخلية على فرض الأمن واحترام القانون واحترام كرامة الموطن المصرى.

وطالب البيان بتفعيل قانون تجريم الاعتصامات والمظاهرات التى تعطل سير الحياة اليومية وتهدد سلامة المنشآت الحيوية وضرورة تطبيق المحاكمات الفورية لكل من يقوم بخرق القانون، كما تفعل الشرطتان البريطانية والأمريكية.

وطالب البيان الحكومة بإنشاء لجنة تقصى حقائق من ثوار التحرير وثوار العباسية، من أجل الوقوف على حقيقة ما يجرى الآن فى ميدان التحرير وفتح التحقيق الفورى فى البلاغات المقدمة للنائب العام. 

وقالت الدكتورة ريم ممدوح المتحدث الرسمى لائتلاف صوت مصر لـ"ليوم السابع" دعوتنا إلى النزول الجمعة القادم جاء نتيجة الشعور بأن مصر يوجد بها متآمرون يريدون الانقضاض على استقرار مصر والقضاء على تراثها، بعد ما شهدت البلاد حالة من الاستقرار ونجاح الانتخابات البرلمانية، مشيرة إلى أن هناك مندسين يريدون عدم الاستقرار قائلة: "المتواجدون فى التحرير والذين خربو وأحرقوا المنشآت ليسوا ثوار 25 يناير، ولكن قلة ماجورة يريدون عدم الاستقرار وخراب مصر، ونحن نؤيد بقاء المجلس العسكرى حتى تسليم السلطة إلى رئيس منتخب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*"درويش": "عنان" وعدنا بالنظر فى الإفراج عن جميع المعتقلين السياسيين*
*قال الفنان إيمان البحر درويش، إنه وجد اسمه فى أعضاء المجلس الاستشارى، لكنه لم يتم استدعاؤه رسميًا لهذا الأمر، لافتًا إلى أنه اجتمع مع 23 ائتلافًا ثوريًا حددوا مطالبهم، وذهبوا ليجتمعوا مع الفريق سامى عنان، وقاموا بعرض هذه المطالب عليه.

وخلال حواره ببرنامج "آخر النهار"، الذى يقدمه الإعلامى حسين عبد الغنى ويذاع على قناة "النهار"، أشار نقيب الموسيقيين إلى أن جميع المطالب التى تم عرضها على الفريق عنان تم تنفيذها، باستثناء مطلب واحد وهو الإفراج عن جميع المعتقلين السياسيين، وهو المطلب الذى وعد الفريق عنان بأنه سوف يُنظر ويُجاب بشرط ألا يتناقض مع سيادة القانون والقضاء.
ووجه "درويش" رسالته إلى المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة قائلاً: "إذا حاولتم أن ترضوا جميع الناس فهذا مستحيل، وهناك أفاقون ومنافقون فى الجيش والشرطة والشعب، ويجب ألا ننظر إلى هؤلاء، وأن ننظر إلى رضا الله عز وجل"، مطالبًا شرفاء المجلس العسكرى ووزارة الداخلية أن يقفوا موقفًا مشرفًا ضد من قتلوا أبناء المصريين بهذا الشكل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*العفو الدولية تدعو العالم لوقف تصدير السلاح لمصر*
*دعت منظمة العفو الدولية "امنستى" العالم إلى وقف تقديم الأسلحة والذخائر إلى مصر، بعد استخدام الجيش للعنف المفرط ضد المتظاهرين.

وقالت حسيبة حاج صحراوى، نائب مدير الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا بالمنظمة، فى بيان صحفى أمس، الثلاثاء، إنه لم يعد من الممكن اعتبار تزويد الجيش المصرى بأنواع الأسلحة والذخائر، وغيرها من المعدات التى تستخدم فى تنفيذ الأفعال الوحشية التى رأيناها ضد المتظاهرين، أمراً مقبولاً.

وحثت المنظمة الحقوقية على إنهاء نقل الأسلحة الصغيرة والخفيفة والذخائر، فضلاً عن المعدات التى يمكن أن تستخدم فى القمع العنيف لحقوق الإنسان، مثل الغاز المسيل للدموع والرصاص المطاطى والمدرعات.

وتحدث البيان عن لقطات الفيديو التى تظهر عمليات "ضرب قاسية ومستمرة"، كما تصفها منظمة العفو، واستخدام الشرطة العسكرية للقوة المفرطة، وقال البيان إن المجلس العسكرى الحاكم أشاد بالجيش، وألقى بمسئولية العنف على المتظاهرين، واصفاً إياهم بالبلطجية والمخربين الذين استفزوا قوات الجيش والأمن بمهاجمة المنشآت الحكومية.

وقالت صحراوى، إنه كان هناك ترحيب بالإدانة الدولية لأفعال المجلس العسكرى، إلا أن هناك حاجة إلى أفعال وليس مجرد كلمات، فنحن فى حاجة إلى أن نرى أفعالاً محددة من شركاء مصرالدوليين لوقف هذه الانتهاكات.

وليس كافيا انتظار نتائج التحقيقات التى يجريها المجلس العسكرى فى عمليات قتل المتظاهرين، وغيرها من التحقيقات الأخرى، بل يجب أن يتخذ حلفاؤه خطوات لوقف هذا الأمر من الأساس".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*"ساويرس": الجيش هو الملاذ الأخير.. ومدنية الدولة خط أحمر *
*أكد نجيب ساويرس، مؤسس حزب "المصريين الأحرار"، أن القوى الليبرالية لن تسمح أبدا بكتابة الدستور المصرى المقبل على أساس دينى، ودعا القوى الإسلامية التى تتصدر نتائج الانتخابات البرلمانية إلى التنازل لتحقيق توافق منعا لأى صدام.

وقال ساويرس فى حوار مع صحيفة "الشرق الأوسط" اللندنية نشرته اليوم، الأربعاء، "الدستور لا يكتب على يد فئة سياسية معينة، لا بد أن يمثل كل تيارات المجتمع، وما يسعى إليه الإخوان المسلمون والتيار السلفى الآن، هو دفع القوى الأخرى للإذعان لكتابة الدستور على أرضية دينية.. ولن نوافق عليه ولن نسمح به كتيارات ليبرالية على الإطلاق.. ميدان التحرير موجود، والعصيان المدنى موجود".

وأضاف "لا بد لتيار الإخوان المسلمين إذا أراد أن يتحقق نوع من الوفاق الوطنى، من أن يتنازل عن غرور القوة أو بطش الأكثرية، كما يقولون، من أجل التوافق على هذه النقطة.. ونحن على استعداد للحوار وللتوصل إلى توافق منعا للصدام".

وعن محاكمة مبارك، قال "أعتقد أنه أخطأ، وأعتقد أنه لا يوجد أى إنسان فوق المحاكمة، ولكن ما أستطيع أن أقوله، رغم ما سيسببه لى هذا الكلام، من الكم من الشتائم من الشباب وغيرهم، هو أننى شعرت بإهانة شديدة له ولوطنى عندما رأيت هذا المنظر، أعتقد أن دولة بتاريخ وعراقة مصر كان يمكنها أن تتجاوز ذلك، خاصة فيما يخص مبارك بالذات. لأن ليس كل ما أبلاه كان سيئا، رغم كل أخطائه تنحى من دون أن يستمر فى مسلسل سفك الدماء وهذا يُحسب له".

ووصف ساويرس أداء الكنيسة فى المرحلة الراهنة، قائلا "الكنيسة لم تتطور مع تطور الأحداث، طريقة تفكيرها لا تزال كما كانت. وأنا كإنسان علمانى أرفض تدخل الكنيسة فى السياسة. لكن من جهة أخرى، لأن الأقباط لم يجدوا لنفسهم أى قيادة توجههم، لجأوا إلى الكنيسة كقيادة بديلة، وهذا أمر حسب رأيى الشخصى غير مستحب وغير موفق".

كما وصف مسار عملية التحول الديمقراطى فى مصر بأنه "معوج، لأننا أسرعنا فى العملية الانتخابية البرلمانية، ولم نعط فرصة للأحزاب الوليدة كى تكون نفسها، وأعطينا فرصة للتيار الإسلامى كى يتسلق بسرعة إلى السلطة، لكننى أعتقد أن الانتخابات الرئاسية ستكون نقطة فاصلة، لأنه بوجود رئيس، ضمن نظام رئاسى معتدل، ممكن أن ينجح فى إعادة الاستقرار ويعيد تشكيل حكومة وطنية تعكس العصر الجديد".

وأعرب عن سعادته للدور التركى فى المنطقة، قائلا "تركيا هى مثال الدولة الإسلامية التى نصبو إليها ونتمنى الوصول إلى ما وصلت إليه، سواء على المستوى المدنى أو على المستوى العلمانى أو على المستوى الاقتصادى. لقد جعلت الإسلام يظهر فى صورة الإسلام العصرى المستنير".

ورغم انتقاده للمجلس العسكرى، قال "لكن لا يمكننى إلا أن أدافع عن أعضاء المجلس العسكرى، لأنهم غير متمرسين سياسيا، ولأنهم فى الحقيقة لم يطلبوا هذه المهمة إنما أوكلها إليهم تطور الأحداث وبالتالى لا نستطيع أن نلومهم".

وقال: "الجيش يتمتع باحترام المصريين.. وهناك قطاعات كثيرة من الشعب وأنا من بينهم، نرى أن الجيش هو الملاذ الأخير".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*المصريون فى ورطة ولا يوجد ما يقدمه أحد لمساعدتهم
فورين بوليسى: العسكرى والثوار والإسلاميون الجميع مشتركون فى مأزق مصر*
*قال المحلل الأمريكى ستيفن كوك، الزميل بمجلس العلاقات الخارجية الأمريكية، إنه بعد أن خرجت مصر عن نطاق السيطرة فإن المجلس العسكرى ليس الوحيد الذى يتحمل الخطأ، لكن المتظاهرين يستحقون أيضا الكثير من اللوم.

وفى انتقاد حاد للوضع فى ميدان قال كوك فى مقاله بمجلة فورين بوليسى إن رائحة البول التى تملأ الميدان، حيث يعتصم العشرات منذ أسابيع، تتناسب مع المأزق الحالى لمصر، فلقد أساء جميع المصريين من جنود وشرطة وناشطين ومشجعى كرة القدم، بحق هذه الأرض المقدسة فى كثير من اللحظات منذ سقوط مبارك.

واعتبر الكاتب الاشتباكات التى وقعت بشارع القصر العينى بين الجيش والشرطة والمتظاهرين أحدث إهانة للوعد الثورى فى التحرير. وأشار إلى أن عنف الشرطة العسكرية الطائش كان السبب المباشر للتشنج الذى تشهده القاهرة حاليا، وقد كشفت هذه الاشتباكات عن مشكلة أكثر عمقا تعانى منها مصر فلقد تراجعت البلاد عن لحظة التمكين والكرامة الوطنية التى ترمز لها الإنتفاضة وتتصارع الآن مع سياسة قذرة وتطبيع العنف.

وزعم كوك أن المتظاهرين الذين نزلوا إلى القصر العينى بعد انتشار الأنباء بشأن عملية التطهير التى يجريها الجيش، ذهبوا بغرض الثأر لسقوط 43 قتيلا فى اشتباكات شارع محمد محمود أواخر نوفمبر.

ويتساءل الكاتب كيف وصل المصريون إلى هذه النسخة المشوهة الجنونية من ميدان التحرير؟.

وتابع أنه من السهل إلقاء اللوم على المجلس العسكرى، لكن خطأ جنرالات المجلس العسكرى ساعدهم فيه الكثير من الأمور، فلقد شارك كل من العسكر والجماعات الثورية والإسلاميين والليبراليين بقوة فى المأزق السياسى الحالى وقد انهار الاقتصاد نتيجة مزيج من عدم الكفاءة والنرجسية والغدر، وقد ترك هذا المجتمع على الحافة.

وقال إن القيادة العسكرية عوضت افتقارها للفطنة السياسية وافتقارها لفهم الدينامكيات السياسية للمجتمع بالوحشية. وقد كشفت الحالة المزرية للفترة الانتقالية بمصر عن مشكلة رئيسية تتعلق بالجنرالات الحاكمة، فإنهم يأتون بأفكار بمساعدة جهاز الاستخبارات الداخلية أكثر وحشية لقياس مدى رد فعل الناس. وهذا زعزعة رهيبة للاستقرار بدلا من القيام بما هو صحيح، وبالتالى يحاولون تبرير كل ما يفعلونه فى نطاق الجزء الذى يتفق معهم من الرأى العام، حتى إنه حينما كان الثوار يحتفظون بشعبية مرتفعة كان المجلس العسكرى يستجيب لمطالبهم.

والآن يلعب الجنرالات على الأغلبية الصامتة التى يعتقدون أنها تعارض المحتجين.

ويتهم كوك الثوريين بالنرجسية قائلا إن هؤلاء الذين أسقطوا مبارك يركزون حاليا على تلميع مؤهلاتهم الثورية من خلال تويتر وفيسبوك، تلك الوسائل التى لا تصل للأغلبية العظمى من المصريين، ذلك بدلا من العمل على التنظيم السياسى. وبعد أن هزم الثوار فى استفتاء 19 مارس راحوا يبحثون عن سبل لاستعادة البرق فى زجاجة ثورة 25 يناير لكنهم فشلوا إلى حد كبير.

وتابع الكاتب أن الـ 17 جمعة التى مرت بالربيع والصيف هذا العام عكست أهداف سياسية أقل ومع إعتصام إستمر فى التحرير لمدة أسبوعين تحول الأمر إلى كرنفال لتهنئة النفس وليس مجرد بيان سياسى جاد، مما ألحق الضرر بالثوريين فى عيون المصريين المتعاطفين. وعلى مدار الربيع والصيف وبينما كان الثوار يعتقدون أنفسهم ثورة دائمة ضد العسكر والفلول، مضى الإخوان المسلمين فى عمل جاد واستغلوا الفرصة السياسية العظيمة التى أتيحت لهم لأول مرة منذ تأسيس حسن البنا عام 1928 الجماعة.

ويقول كوك أنه قبل أن يفاجأ الثوار ومؤيديهم بالفوز الكبير الذى حققه الإسلاميين فى الانتخابات البرلمانية عليهم أن يلقوا نظرة فاحصة بما فعلوه وما لم يقوموا به على مدى الأشهر الـ 11 الماضية. ففى الواقع أخطأ هؤلاء فى قراءة مشاعر الرأى العام بالضبط مثلما فعل المجلس العسكرى. 

وفى إطار المغازلات الأمريكية للإخوان تابع الكاتب قائلا، على الرغم أنهم لم يدعوا للثورة من الأساس، لكن يبدو أن الإخوان المسلمين هم التيار السياسى الوحيد الذى استطاع أن يلعب جيدا فى مرحلة ما بعد مبارك، فخلافا للثوار، وضع الإخوان أنفسهم فى موضع السيادة وأصبحوا قادرين على إزاحة الضباط كمصدر للسلطة والشرعية فى النظام السياسى.

ومع ذلك يستدرك مشيرا إلى أنه من الصعب جدا أن نعتقد أن مصر باتت فى أيدى الإخوان، فإنهم سيستقرون على القيادة من خلف الأحداث ويحاولون اقتناص فرصتهم فى تحقيق هدفهم التاريخى لحكم البلاد.

وما لم يستطع الإسلاميون مقاومة إغراء الحكم والسلطة، فإنهم حتما يتجهون نحو مواجهة قوية مع المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة.

وختم الباحث بالمجلس الأمريكى مشيرا إلى أنه حتى الآن لا توجد قيادة معنوية بمصر تقدم أفضل المضامين أو الأفكار السياسية الوطنية. فحتى البرادعى، الذى يمكن أن يكون حكيم مصر، لم يفعلها ولا عصام شرف. وفيما يبقى أن ننظر إلى عمرو موسى أو عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح أوخيرت الشاطر أو غيرهم إلا أن هذه جميعها شخصيات منشقة قد تزيد تقويض التماسك الاجتماعى وليس إصلاحه.

وفى إطار ما سرده ستيفن كوك حول الواقع السياسى المصرى، يصل إلى استنتاج عام يشير إلى تحول ميدان التحرير إلى وحش فرانكشتاين، حيث لا يوجد قيادة أو قوة معنوية أو قضية مشتركة ولا معنى لللياقة، فالمصريون فى ورطة ولا يوجد الكثير الذى يمكن أن يقدمه أحد لمساعدتهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*الديلى تليجراف: كلينتون تتحدث بلغة حادة غير معتادة مع السلطات المصرية*
*قالت صحيفة الديلى تليجراف فى تعليقها على خطاب وزير الخارجية الأمريكية هيلارى كلينتون بجامعة جورج تاون والذى أدانت فيه عنف قوات الأمن المصرية ضد النساء المتظاهرات، أن كلينتون تحدثت بلغة حادة غير معتادة للسلطات المصرية.

وكانت كلينتون قد نددت بالعنف الذى شهدته أحداث مجلس الوزراء، وحادثة سحل فتاة من قبل جنود الجيش، وقالت "إن العنف ضد النساء خلال المظاهرات فى مصر لا يليق بالثورة ويشكل وصمة عار على الدولة".

ونددت بما وصفته "نمط مقلق للغاية" من قبل السلطات العسكرية والأحزاب السياسية الكبرى على حد سواء فى إبعاد المرأة المصرية عن عملية صنع القرار. 

ونقلت الصحيفة البريطانية عن دبلوماسى أمريكى رفيع:"إن النساء مستهدفون بالتحديد من قبل قوات الأمن والمتطرفين الذين يرغبون فى عزلهم عن الحياة العامة".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*الهدوء يعود لشارع قصر العينى.. ومسيرة تجوب الميدان تحية للشهداء*
*عاد الهدوء إلى ميدان التحرير صباح اليوم الأربعاء، حيث تجمع العشرات بوسط الميدان، مرددين "ارحل ارحل يا مشير.. يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر"، وطافوا فى مسيرة تحية للشهداء شارع قصر العينى وشارع محمد محمود، مرددين "لا إله إلا الله الشهيد حبيب الله"، ونصبت خيمة واحدة بحديقة الميدان تم كساؤها بعلم مصر رفع عليها لافتات "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر ، ارحل يا مشير".

ويواصل الشباب تنظيم حركة المرور بالميدان، فى حين ساد الهدوء بشارع قصر العينى التى شهدت اشتباكات بالحجارة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الجيش حتى صباح أمس، فيما شهدت حلقات نقاشية موسعة حول قيام الجيش يفض الاعتصام وإصرار المتظاهرين على استمرار الاعتصام دفاعا عن حق الشهداء.

وقام عمال الحى بتنظيف شارع قصر العينى وإزالة آثار الاشتباكات، وبعد قيام عدد من المتظاهرين بعمل جدار بشرى، واصل عدد من الشباب تأمين الجدار الخرسانى، مع استخدام الحبال لمنع المتظاهرين من القرب من الجدار.

بينما آثار وجود سائح أجنبى بشارع قصر العينى لقيامه بتصوير المنطقة، وأمن عدد من المتظاهرين خروجه من الشارع تجنبا لوقوع اشتباكات بينه وبين المتظاهرين.*


----------



## grges monir (21 ديسمبر 2011)

> *أن القوى الليبرالية لن تسمح أبدا بكتابة الدستور المصرى المقبل على أساس دينى، ودعا القوى الإسلامية التى تتصدر نتائج الانتخابات البرلمانية إلى التنازل لتحقيق توافق منعا لأى صدام.
> *


دى اهم حاجة فى المرحلة الحالية
لو نجحوا فيها يبقى القوى المدنية حققت نجاح رائع


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*الصحة: 96 من مصابى "مجلس الوزراء" مازالوا بالمستشفيات*

*أكد د.أحمد الأنصارى- نائب رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أن 96 مصاباً من المصابين فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء وشارع القصر العينى، التى اندلعت يوم الجمعة الماضى بين المظاهرين وقوات الجيش، مازالوا يتلقون العلاج بالمستشفيات.

وأوضح أن المستشفيات التى يتواجد بها هؤلاء المصابين هى القصر العينى والقصر العينى الفرنساوى، والهلال والمنيرة العام والدمرداش وروض الفرج، بالإضافة إلى عدد من المستشفيات التابعة للقوات المسلحة، ومستشفى الشرطة بالعجوزة.

وأضاف أن أعداد حالات الإصابة شهدت انخفاضاً ملحوظاً طوال الليلة الماضية، حيث لم تنقل سيارات الإسعاف منذ صباح الأمس، وحتى الساعة التاسعة من صباح اليوم الأربعاء، سوى 4 حالات فقط، فى الوقت بلغت فيه إجمالى حالات الوفيات 14 حالة منذ اندلاع الأحداث. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*إخلاء سبيل "سيدة الحواوشى" بضمان محل إقامتها​*




نيلى عصمت صبرى "سيدة الحواوشى"​*قررت نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية، بإشراف المستشار طارق أبو زيد المحامى العام الأول للنيابات، اليوم الأربعاء، إخلاء سبيل السيدة نيلى عصمت صبرى، والتى وزعت وجبات فاسدة على معتصمى مجلس الوزراء، بضمان محل إقامتها.

أكدت "نيللى"، أمام النيابة، أنها سيدة تنتمى لمجتمع راق بمنطقة سكنية فى الجيزة، وأنها تحمل ليسانس آداب، وتؤمن بمبادئ الثورة المصرية، وتنتمى إلى ميدان التحرير وتعتنق أهدافه النبيلة والسلمية، ولا يمكن بأى حال من الأحوال أن تسعى لإيذاء المعتصمين بأية طريقة أو صفة حتى ولو كان كما يروج البعض بأن "اللحمة فاسدة".

وأضافت "نيللى" أنها لو تريد إيذاء المعتصمين لفعلت ذلك بأكثر من طريقة، وفى أى مرة أخرى، لأن هذه هى ليست المرة الأولى التى توزع فيها طعامًا أو وجبات على المعتصمين، وتابعت: "أنا جبت اللحمة من محل فى سيتى ستارز، كالعادة، ورحت البيت طبختها وعملتها سندوتشات، وبعدين أخدتهم ورحت بعربية بنتى للميدان، ووزعتهم على المعتصمين، وأنا كمان أكلت منها، ومش منطقى أن الأكل يبقى مسموما أو فاسدا وآكل منه بنفسى".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*القبض على 3 من المتهمين بإلقاء الملوتوف على المجمع العلمى وإحراقه*
*ألقت الأجهزة الأمنية بالقاهرة، اليوم الأربعاء، القبض على 3 أشخاص من المتهمين بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف على مبنى المجمع العلمى بشارع قصر العينى، والتسبب فى احتراقه، وتم تحرير المحضر اللازم وإحالتهم للنيابة لمباشرة التحقيق.

وكشفت تحريات رجال المباحث التى أشرف على تنفيذها اللواء أسامة الصغير مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث القاهرة، حول شخصية بعض المشاركين فى ارتكاب الواقعة عن طريق الصور التى تم نشرها لبعضهم بوسائل الإعلام المختلفة، أن ضباط المباحث تمكنوا من تحديد هوية أحدهم وهو "المعتز بالله إسماعيل عثمان" 31 سنة، فنى ألوميتال، والذى اعترف بأنه اشترك مع كل من "فادى أحمد محمد" 31 سنة، و"حمدى. عبد الفتاح حسن" 56 سنة، نقاش، فى إلقاء زجاجات الملوتوف على المجمع.

وعلى الفور تم استهداف المتهمين فى مأمورية وضبطهما وبمواجهتهما اعترف الأول بتواجده ضمن المعتصمين بميدان التحرير واشتراكة فى الحصول على مجموعة من الكتب التاريخية من داخل المجمع بعد حرقه وتسليمها لضابط القوات المسلحة المعين لتأمين السفارة الأمريكية، وتم بإرشاده ضبط الملابس التى كان يرتديها وقت الواقعة، وهى عبارة عن "بلوفر أحمر وشال ملون"، بينما أنكر المتهمان الثانى والثالث اشتراكهما فى الحادث أو إلقاء زجاجات الملوتوف، فتم إحالتهم للنيابة لمباشرة التحقيق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*مسيرة من طلاب "عين شمس" تتجه لـ"الدفاع".. والجيش يغلق الطريق*
*خرج المئات من طلاب عين شمس، فى مسيرة إلى مقر وزارة الدفاع، ظهر اليوم، احتجاجاً على أحداث مجلس الوزراء الأخيرة، والتى أسفرت عن استشهاد وإصابة المئات، فى الوقت الذى أغلقت فيه عناصر القوات المسلحة شارع الخليفة المأمون بالأسلاك الشائكة لمنع تقدم المسيرة.

وطالب المشاركون فى المسيرة بالقصاص للشهداء، ومن بينهم زملائهم إسلام بكير خريج كلية الآداب 2010 وعلاء عبد الهادى الطالب بالفرقة الخامسة كلية الطب ومحمد شريف وعمر غريب.

جاء ذلك، بعدما تظاهر المئات من الطلاب فى كليات الهندسة والطب وفى الحرم الرئيسى للجامعة ثم تحركت المسيرات مروراً بميدان العباسية فى الطريق إلى الجامعة والتقوا عند الباب الرئيسى لها وردد المتظاهرون شعارات " قالوا حرية وقالوا قانون والثوار جوه السجون ، عسكر يقتل مدنى ليه إحنا فى سوريا ولا اية ، أقتل واحد أقتل 100 مش هتنسينا القضية " ورفعوا لافتات ( الشعب يريد إسقاط المشير ، يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر ). 

وأغلقت الشرطة العسكرية شارع الخليفة المأمون من المستشفى التخصصى للجامعة بالأسلاك الشائكة وذلك لمنع المسيرة ، التى شارك بها اتحاد طلاب الجامعة وأحرار عين شمس، والطلاب الاشتراكيين الثوريين، من الوصول لوزارة الدفاع. وشهدت المسيرة مرور أحد المجندين من بين المتظاهرين وحاول بعضهم الاعتداء عليه إلا أن المتظاهرين هتفوا سلمية سلمية.*


----------



## SALVATION (21 ديسمبر 2011)

> *أسرعنا فى العملية الانتخابية البرلمانية، ولم نعط فرصة للأحزاب الوليدة كى تكون نفسها، وأعطينا فرصة للتيار الإسلامى كى يتسلق بسرعة إلى السلطة، *





> *ونقلت الصحيفة البريطانية عن دبلوماسى أمريكى رفيع:"إن النساء مستهدفون بالتحديد من قبل قوات الأمن والمتطرفين الذين يرغبون فى عزلهم عن الحياة العامة". *



شغل التيارات الاسلاميه مفيش كلام
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*ضبط شاب يزور أحد مصابى الثورة ومعه مسدس وملابس جيش*
*ألقى أمن مستشفى الهلال القبض على شاب كان يحاول زيارة محمد مصطفى، المصاب بطلق نارى فى أحداث شارع الشيخ ريحان فجر أمس، والذى يرقد حاليا بالعناية المركزة فى حالة خطرة.

وبتفتيش الشنطة التى كانت بحوزة الشاب عثر فيها على طبنجة وزى عسكرى وكارنيهات لعدد من الجهات من بينها كارنيه عضوية بالحزب الوطنى المنحل، وعلى الفور تم تسليمه للشرطة العسكرية.

وأكد الدكتور حلمى الغوابى، أستاذ القلب الشهير، والمشرف على علاج محمد مصطفى، أن أمن مستشفى الهلال الذى يرقد فيه المصاب فوجئ اليوم بشاب شكله يثير الريبة، يحمل شنطة صغيرة، وبتفتيشها عثر فيها على ملابس جيش وطبنجة وعدد كبير من البطاقات التابعة لجهات عديدة، ومبلغ مالى كبير، وعلى الفور ألقى القبض عليه وتسليمه للشرطة العسكرية.

وأوضح الدكتور الغوابى أن الواقعة أشاعت الرعب فى قلوب العاملين بالمستشفى، وكشفت خطورة أن هناك قتلة محترفين بدأوا يزداد عددهم ويرتعون فى الشارع، مهددين الأرواح فى ظل الانفلات الأمنى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*متظاهرو التحرير يشيعون آخر شهيد.. واشتباكات أمام السفارة الأمريكية*
*شيع مئات المتظاهرين جنازة الشهيد مصطفى السيد عباس أحد شهداء مجلس الوزراء وأحداث التحرير الأخيرة وسط بكاء وعويل من أسرة الشهيد.

قام المتظاهرون بحمل جثمان الشهيد فى مسيرة جابت أرجاء الميدان، مرددين "لا إله إلا الله الشهيد حبيب الله، يا نجيب حقهم يا نموت زيهم"، وبعد أداء صلاة الجنازة بمسجد عمر مكرم حملت أسرة الشهيد الجثمان متجهة إلى المقابر.
بينما طاف المتظاهرون بمسيرة وصلت إلى السفارة الأمريكية وألقوا الحجارة على جنود الجيش المتواجدة أمام السفارة لتأمينها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*أيمن نور للنيابة: "محرضتش حد على أى أحداث إلا على الثورة"[/
COLOR]*
*
انتهت نيابة جنوب القاهرة الكلية، بإشراف المستشار طارق أبو زيد المحامى العام الأول للنيابات، من الاستماع إلى أقوال الدكتور أيمن نور زعيم غد الثورة، والمرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، وذلك فى البلاغ المقدم منه إلى النائب العام، ويتهم فيه المشير طنطاوى رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، بصفته، وثلاث صحفيات بإحدى الصحف المستقلة، بتهم تشويه صورته، وذلك بعدما نُشر عن تورطه فى أحداث "مجلس الوزراء" الأخيرة وأحداث "محمد محمود".

وأكد "نور" فى أقواله أنه لم يحرض بأى شكل من الأشكال على أحداث "مجلس الوزراء" ولا "محمد محمود"، وليست له أى صلة بها، ولو ثبت عكس ذلك مستعد للمحاكمة، ولكن لو ثبتت فعلاً براءته من تلك الاتهامات التى تعرض لها من قبل المُشير طنطاوى وثلاث صحفيات بإحدى الصحف المستقلة، فى الخبر الذى نشر عنه، فيجب تقديمهم للمحاكمة، ومحاسبتهم على ما بدر منهم.

وأشار "نور" إلى أن الشىء الوحيد الذى ارتكبه هو التحريض على ثورة 25 يناير، حيث كان مؤمنًا بها وبأهدافها، ولو اعتُبر ذلك الفعل جرمًا لأصبح كل المصريين مجرمين.

كان الدكتور أيمن نور قد تقدم ببلاغ رقم 11181 لسنة 2011، للمستشار عبد المجيد محمود النائب العام، ضد المشير طنطاوى، بصفته، وثلاث صحفيات بإحدى الصحف المستقلة، بتهم تشويه صورته، وذلك بعدما نشر عن تورطه فى أحداث "مجلس الوزراء" الأخيرة وأحداث "محمد محمود".

وأكد "نور"، فى بلاغه، أن إحدى الصحف نشرت فى عددها الصادر أمس خبرًا تضمن اتهامات له ولرجل الأعمال رامى لكح، وآخرين، بالتورط فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء، وأن ما نشرته الصحيفة محل الاتهام اشتمل على "عبارات سب وقذف، فضلاً عن المعلومات المغلوطة والخاطئة، والتى يُعاقب عليها القانون، حسب نص المادة 302 من قانون العقوبات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*كردون بشرى حول سفارة أمريكا لمنع الاشتباكات بين الجيش والمتظاهرين*
*قامت قوات الجيش بتعزيز وجودها أمام السفارة الأمريكية، بعدما قام المتظاهرون برشقها بالحجارة، يأتى ذلك بعدما ردد البعض شائعات بأن قوات الجيش قصفت السيارة التى كان بها جثمان الشهيد مصطفى السيد عباس، مما أثار حفيظة المتظاهرين، فقاموا بإلقاء الحجارة على قوات الجيش. 

وكان مئات المتظاهرين قد شيعوا جنازة الشهيد مصطفى السيد عباس، وأدى المتظاهرون صلاة الجنازة عليه من مسجد عمر مكرم مرددين هتافات "لا اله إلا الله الشهيد حبيب الله" و "يا نجيب حقهم يا نموت زيهم". *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*بلاغ يتهم وزيرى الداخلية والإعلام بتلفيق اتهامات فى "أحداث الوزراء"*
*تباشر نيابة غرب القاهرة الكلية، بإشراف المستشار أحمد البحراوى المحامى العام الأول للنيابات، التحقيق فى البلاغ المقدم من طارق العوضى المحامى ومدير مركز دعم دولة القانون، إلى المستشار الدكتور عبد المجيد النائب العام، ضد وزيرى الداخلية والإعلام، ورئيس القناة الأولى، اتهمهم فيه بتضليل الرأى العام وتلفيق الاتهامات، وذلك بعد عرض قنوات التليفزيون المصرى تسجيلات لبعض المتهمين على أنهم ألقى القبض عليهم خلال أحداث مجلس الوزراء، برغم إلقاء القبض عليهم فجر الأربعاء 14 ديسمبر، قبل الأحداث، وتبين أنهم 3 أشقاء، شاهدتهم أسرتهم مصادفة.

قدم محامى المتهمين الثلاثة "سى دى" بالتسجيلات التى أذاعتها القناة الأولى للمتهمين على أنهم متورطون فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء، وطالب بسرعة استدعاء المسئولين عن ذلك لسماع أقوالهم، فيما طلبت النيابة من التليفزيون المصرى إرسال التسجيلات التى بثتها القناة الأولى للمتهمين، للتأكد من سلامة "السى دى" الذى سُلِّم إلى النيابة العامة، كما أرسلت النيابة إلى قسم حدائق القبة للاستعلام عن تاريخ وسبب ضبط الأشقاء الثلاثة، والاتهامات المنسوبة لهم.

واستمع أحمد حبيب، مدير النيابة، إلى أقوال "آمنة"، والدة الأشقاء الثلاثة، والتى أكدت أنها فوجئت بقوة من الشرطة يصطحبها رئيس مباحث حدائق القبة، وآخرين ملثمين، يقتحمون منزلهم، ويلقون القبض على أبنائها الثلاثة، محمد ومحمود وسيد صالح فجر يوم الأربعاء، 14 ديسمبر الماضى، وعندما سألتهم عن سبب القبض عليهم، رفضوا إخبارها واصطحبوا أبناءها معهم دون أن تعلم سبب إلقاء القبض عليهم، أو الاتهامات المنسوبة إليهم.

وقالت "آمنة" إنها فوجئت، منذ أيام، بالقناة الأولى تعرض لقطات مصورة لأبنائها الثلاثة على أنهم متهمون فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء، وأن الجيران ذهبوا إليها وتعجبوا مما شاهدوه، وسألوها: "ازاى أولادك متهمين فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء، برغم أنهم ألقى القبض عليهم قبل الأحداث"، ولخوفها من تلفيق أية اتهامات باطلة لهم سارعت وقدمت بلاغًا إلى النائب العام، أكدت فيه أن أبنائها الثلاثة ألقى القبض عليهم قبل أحداث مجلس الوزراء، وتخشى من أن يتم تلفيق قضية لهم، وطالبت بالتحقيق مع المتورطين فى إذاعة تسجيلات لأبنائها على أنهم متهمون فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء.

وأضافت شقيقة المتهمين الثلاثة، والتى أكدت كلام والدتها، أن أشقاءها الثلاثة لا علاقة لهم بأحداث مجلس الوزراء، وأنها فوجئت بعرض تسجيلات لهم على القناة الأولى على أنهم متهمون فى الأحداث، فيما أكد شاهدان آخران، بينهم محام من الجيران، صدق رواية الأم والشقيقة، وأنهما شاهدا قوة الشرطة تلقى القبض على الثلاثة قبل أحداث مجلس الوزراء.

كان "العوضى" قد أكد فى مداخلة مع الإعلامية ريم ماجد، فى برنامج "بلدنا بالمصرى" المذاع على فضائية "on tv" أن الذين ظهروا يوم أمس فى فيديوهات مؤتمر القوات المسلحة تم حبسهم أربعة أيام بعد القبض عليهم فى مشاجرة يوم الأربعاء الماضى بحدائق القبة، مما يؤكد أنهم تم تلقينهم لإلصاق التهم بالحركات السياسية، وذلك بعد أن عرض المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة عدة مقاطع فيديو لأطفال قيل إنهم ألقى القبض عليهم فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء، واعترف الأطفال بأنهم تقاضوا أموالاً من أشخاص مجهولين للقيام بتلك الأفعال.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*"العدل": التمويل الخارجى مرتبط بأحداث محمد محمود ومجلس الوزراء*
*أعلن المستشار عادل عبد الحميد، وزير العدل، بأن التحقيقات التى يجريها قضاة التحقيق المنتدبون من وزارة العدل للتحقيق فى الأحداث الأخيرة تبين منها ارتباط قضية التمويل الأجنبى لمنظمات المجتمع المدنى والأهلية بتلك الأحداث والاضطرابات الأمنية من أحداث ماسبيرو ومحمد محمود ومجلس الوزراء.

وأضاف الوزير، خلال مؤتمر صحفى، عقده بمقر وزارة العدل اليوم، بأنه طلب من رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة ندب قضاة تحقيق من استشاريى المحكمة للتحقيق فى الأحداث الأخيرة، التى شهدها مجلس الوزراء، مشيرا إلى أنه سبق وتم ندب قضاة فى أحداث ماسبيرو ومحمد محمود، والتى يتم فيها التحقيق بسرية تامة حرصا على سلامة التحقيقات، على أن يقوم قضاة التحقيق بإعلان نتائج التحقيق أولا بأول للرأى العام.

وأوضح عبد الحميد أن أحداث ماسبيرو كانت تداعيات لأحداث قرية الماريناب بأسوان وكانت الوقائع محل الأحداث فى ماسبيرو رهن التحقيق أمام القضاء العسكرى التى أحالها للقضاء المدنى، وتم انتداب قضاة تحقيق وإرسال أوراق القضايا إليهم.

وبالنسبة لأحداث ميدان التحرير وشارع محمد محمود يقوم قاضى التحقيقات بالتحقيق فى واقعة ضبط متهم عاطل أثناء قيامه بإحراق مدرسة الفلكى الإعدادية فى شارع الشيخ ريحان عمدا وتقاضيه مبلغا نقديا مقابل ذلك، كما يتم التحقيق فى ضبط 163 شخصا تم اتهامهم بالتجمهر واستخدام القوة والعنف مع رجال الشرطة العامة ومنعهم من القيام بأعمال وظيفتهم محدثين إصاباتهم التى جاءت بتقرير الطب الشرعى والإتلاف العمدى بالممتلكات العامة والخاصة وتعطيل حركة المرور.

كما يجرى التحقيق فى بلاغ أحد شهود العيان بمنطقة التحرير بعد مشاهدته بإحدى السيارات الخاصة وبها 4 أفراد حاملين جراكن البنزين الفارغة وقاموا بتعبئتها واستخدامها كقنابل مولوتوف للاعتداء على السلطة والممتلكات العامة، كما يجرى تحقيق آخر فى بلاغ أحد شهود العيان لمشاهدته إحدى السيارات بها رجل وسيدة على كوبرى قصر النيل وحضر إليهما شخص آخر تقاضى منهم مبلغا ماليا.

ويجرى التحقيق أيضًا فى عدد من البلاغات التى تفيد تورط أشخاص فى دفع مبالغ مالية لآخرين للقيام بأعمال تخريبية وتتضمن هذه البلاغات بيانًا تفصيليا حول هوية هؤلاء المحرضين على الأحداث، وتنتظر جهات التحقيق تقارير طبية حول الوفيات، والتى كشفت أن سبب الوفاة حدث جراء إطلاق أعيرة نارية مفردة من مسافات قريبة جدًا تتراوح بين ربع ونصف متر، ومن جهات مختلفة.

وبالنسبة لأحداث مجلس الوزراء وميدان التحرير قال الوزير إنه تم انتداب 3 قضاة لاستكمال التحقيقات مع 200 متهم جميعهم من العاطلين والحرفيين وصغار السن.

وأشار عبد الحميد إلى قضية التمويل الأجنبى مؤكدا أنه تم التحقيق - بناء على ما توصلت إليه لجنة تقصى الحقائق - فى مدى قانونية ممارسة أكثر من 300 منظمة عملها فى مجال المجتمع المدنى ومدى قانونية حصولها على التمويل الأجنبى، وثبت من التحقيقات تلقيهم تمويلا بالمخالفة للقانون، مضيفا: مازالت التحقيقات مستمرة لحين ورود التقارير الفنية ذات الصلة ببعض الجهات الرقابية بالدولة لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيالها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*المجلس العسكرى يحذر من مخططات تدمير المرافق الحيوية للدولة*
*أكد المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة أن هناك معلومات قد توفرت تدعوهم إلى الحيطة والحذر خلال الفترة القادمة، وأبرزها استمرار المخطط الهادف إلى إفشال وإسقاط الدولة عن طريق تصعيد الاعتصامات والاحتجاجات واستهداف المرافق الحيوية للدولة وإبقاء الوضع على ما هو عليه بميدان التحرير لأكبر وقت ممكن، والعمل على تصعيد الأحداث بهدف توريط المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة باستثمار تدخله، كلما حدث ذلك من جانبهم.

وأضاف: "ما دفعنا إلى إبراز هذه المعلومات هو الحرص على إشراك المصريين الشرفاء وتبصيرهم بالمخاطر المحيطة بنا جميعا ثقة فى الوطنية وأملا فى التكاتف واليقظة والتعاون للحيلولة دون نجاح هذه المخططات".

وقال المجلس فى البيان رقم 92 على الفيس بوك، إن هذه التطورات تتطلب من شباب الثورة الشرفاء والقائمين على تنظيم المظاهرات والاعتصامات مراعاة اتخاذ إجراءات الحيطة والحذر التام، والعمل على عدم تدخل أى عناصر غير موثوق فيها مع التفتيش الدقيق والتأمين الكامل لهذه الفعاليات، علما بأن أيا من أجهزة الشرطة المدنية أو عناصر القوات المسلحة لن تتدخل أو تتواجد بتلك المناطق.

ويهيب المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بكل المصريين الشرفاء تفهم دقة المرحلة التى يمر بها الوطن، والتى تتطلب منا جميعا العمل على تجاوزها دون مخاطر تؤثر على أمن وسلامة مصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*الصحة: وفاة الحالة رقم 15 بأحداث مجلس الوزراء*
*أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان، عن وزارة الحالة رقم 15 من مصابى أحداث شارعى مجلس الوزراء وقصر العينى، والتى اندلعت يوم الجمعة الماضى، حيث توفى محمد مصطفى، الطالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس، بمستشفى الهلال.

وكان قد أصيب بطلق نارى فى البطن خرج من الظهر، وخضع لجراحة دقيقة، إلا أن حالته لم تتحسن حتى توفاه الله منذ قليل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*المتظاهرون فى حالة تأهب لحدوث اشتباكات جديدة*
*قامت اللجان الشعبية الموجودة أمام الجدار العازل بشارع قصر العينى بالمشاجرة مع الباعة الجائلين الموجودين فى الشارع كى يتركوا مواقعهم بشارع القصر العينى ويعودوا للميدان، فيما رفض الباعة الجائلين ووقفوا على جانبى الشارع. 

ودعا المتظاهرون أمام الجدار العازل بأننا متوقعين أن يقوم الجيش بإطلاق النار كما حدث أمس فى هذا الوقت، ووجود الباعة الجائلين فى منتصف الطريق سيؤدى لموتنا، حيث سيمثلون عائقاً أمامنا للهرب من قوات الجيش.

ومن ناحية أخرى، وقف عدد من الأطفال على الجدار العازل بشارع الشيخ ريحان حاملين أعلام مصر ويرشقون قوات الجيش بالحجارة، وهو ما سبب خوف المتظاهرين من استفزاز قوات الجيش والرد عليهم وتجدد الاشتباكات مرة أخرى .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*عبد الماجد : الجماعة الإسلامية قادرة على تطهير التحرير من البلطجية 
أكد المهندس عاصم عبد الماجد المتحدث الرسمى للجماعة الإسلامية، أن الجماعة لن تشارك فى المليونية الداعى لها شباب التحرير ضد ممارسات القوات المسلحة ضد المتظاهرين، قائلاً: "ولو حصل أى عنف أو تداعيات فى المليونية والجيش ما قدرش يسيطر على التحرير، الجماعة الإسلامية هى اللى هتطهره من البلطجية الموجودة فيه واللى قائدة الاشتباكات هناك".
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*لاعب منتخب مصر للتنس أحدث شهداء مجلس الوزراء .. 
الشهيد محمد مصطفي 
الشهير بمحمد كاريكا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*استياء بالتحرير بسبب موقف الإخوان والخيام تعود استعدادا للمليونية*
*رفض المتظاهرون والمعتصمون فى ميدان التحرير بيان حزب الحرية والعدالة، بشأن عدم مشاركتها فى المليونية القادمة، مؤكدين أنه شىء طبيعى من الإخوان بعدما تعاونوا مع المجلس العسكرى، حيث قال أحد المعتصمين ويدعى محمود سعيد، إننا تعودنا على ذلك منذ تحالف الإخوان مع المجلس العسكرى، وإن أولويات الإخوان تختلف الآن عن أولويات الثوار، مؤكدا، إننا لا نريد من لا يؤمن بالقضية، والإخوان لا يؤمنون بقضيتنا، كما أننا لا نريد أى تيار يهدف إلى ركوب الموجة دون الإيمان بمبادى الثورة وأهدافها، متوقعا أن يتسابق الإخوان فى المشاركة معنا بعد غد فى حالة إقبال عدد كبير من المتظاهرين.

وعلى صعيد آخر عادت الخيم للظهور مرة أخرى فى صينية الميدان، ويقوم عدد من النشطاء ببناء عدد من الخيام فى الوقت الحالى، استعدادا للمليونية المقبلة، كما عاود الجدار البشرى عمله مرة أخرى أمام الجدار الخراسانى بشارع الشيخ ريحان بعد عودة عدد من الصبية لرشق قوات الجيش والأمن، وطالبوهم بالاعتصام فى الميدان، مؤكدين لهم "أن اعتصامنا سلمى فى الميدان".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*"الوطنية للتغيير" تدعو للمشاركة فى جمعة "حرائر مصر" *
*دعت الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، مساء اليوم الأربعاء، إلى المشاركة فى مظاهرات حاشدة فى ميدان التحرير وميادين مصر الأخرى، بعد غد الجمعة، للمطالبة بـرد الاعتبار لحرائر مصر، فيما أعرب الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى عن تأييده للدعوة التى أيدها أيضا "ائتلاف شباب الثورة".

وطالبت الجمعية، فى بيان لها، جميع بنات وأبناء مصر بالخروج فى مسيرات سلمية يوم الجمعة الموافق 23 ديسمبر 2011 احتجاجا على الاعتداءات التى طالت بعض الفتيات المشاركات فى اعتصام مجلس الوزراء، وللتأكيد على حرية وكرامة المصريين وحقوقهم الأساسية التى ثاروا من أجلها فى 25 يناير.

وأكدت الجمعية أن المرأة المصرية - التى قامت بدور أساسى فى ثورة الحرية والكرامة - تعرضت إلى الكثير من الغبن والظلم والتجاهل منذ الثورة، وأنه آن الأوان لكى نتكاتف جميعا من أجل التأكيد على حقوق المرأة غير القابلة للمساومة فى التمثيل المتكافئ، وبالتساوى مع الرجل فى البرلمان وجميع المناصب العليا دون أى تمييز أو تفرقة.

من ناحيته، أعلن "الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى"، فى بيان مساء اليوم، أنه يضم صوته إلى صوت الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير وائتلاف شباب الثورة فى الدعوة إلى مليونية "حرائر مصر".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*الكتاب بـ25 جنيها..
مفاجأة.. سرقة مقتنيات المجمع العلمى وبيعها على الأرصفة بقصر العينى*
*قال الدكتور عبد الواحد النبوى، رئيس الإدارة المركزية لدار الوثائق القومية، إن هناك بعض الأفراد استغلوا انشغال اللجان الشعبية والجيش فى نقل مقتنيات المجمع العلمى لدار الكتب، وقاموا بسرقة بعض المخطوطات وعرضها للبيع على الأرصفة.

وأضاف النبوى، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن هناك سيدة سلّمت كتابين لدار الكتب والوثائق القومية، الأربعاء، وذلك بعد أن قامت بشرائهما من أحد الباعة على الرصيف فى منطقة قصر العينى.

وأوضح النبوى أن السيدة استدلت على كتب المجمع من خلال الختم الموجود على الغلاف والمكتوب عليه "مكتبة المجمع العلمى"، وعندما أخبرت البائع أنه ينبغى عليه تسليم تلك الكتب للجهات المسئولة رفض حتى قامت بشراء الكتابين اللذين يعودان للقرن التاسع عشر بثمن خمسين جنيهاً فقط.

وأوضح النبوى أن الأجهزة الأمنية فى وزارة الثقافة ودار الكتب ومحافظة القاهرة والجيزة تكثف جهودها لتأمين وحماية ما تبقى من تلك المقتنيات وللتوصل إلى من قاموا بعملية السرقة، وأعرب النبوى عن حزنه الشديد لفقدان تلك المقتنيات النادرة التى تمثل أهمية كبيرة لمصر بل وللعالم أجمع، مناشدا المواطنين من خلال موقع جريدة "اليوم السابع" بأن يقوموا بتسليم مخطوطات ومقتنيات المجمع التى يعثرون عليها لدار الكتب، مؤكداً أنه لن تكون هناك أى عقوبة قانونية على من يقوم بهذا الفعل.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*مطلوب حيا ... أو ميتا


*​*

الرائد حسام الدين مصطفي
 من مدينة بني سويف
 خريج الدفعة 91 حربيه سنه 1997
 دفعة الرائد احمد شومان
من اوائل الدفعة وهو طالب بدرجة رقيب اول
اسم الشهرة حسام خبلانة
السلاح : مشاه (مظلات)
تم ادانته بالتحرش الجنسي لاحد الطلبة المستجدين من طلاب الكلية الحربية و هو في السنه النهائية وتم عزله امام طلبه الكلية الحربية بالكامل من درجة رقيب اول طالب الى درجة طالب.
تصادف ان طالب الكلية الحربية المستجد الذى تحرش به هو ابن قائد القوات البحرية انذاك (الفريق احمد سليم), وقد تخرج هذا الطالب الاول على دفعته سنة 2000
معروف عن خبلانه حبه الشديد لمبارك وطنطاوي بشكل غير عادي
سادية غير مبررة مع الطلاب الاحدث وعقليه يتفاداها العامة
لديه عدم اتزان نفسي وعقلي مما جعل اسمه الحركي بين الطلبه في الحربية: خبلانة*


----------

